# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вопросы от группы Враджендра Кумар пр.  (ВКонтакте)

## АндреI

Юрий Бабайцев
Харе Кришна! Здравствуйте Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
Прошу прояснить значение слова-термина "бхакти". В классическом определении бхакти - это преданное служение дживы Богу, т. е. движение снизу вверх. В треугольнике самбандхи (кажется так он называется) бхакти определяется как способ взаимодействия между Богом и дживой, т. е. движение не только снизу вверх, но и сверху вниз. Как понимать правильно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, можно смело утверждать, что бхакти - это двусторонние отношения. Без ответа со стороны Кришны никто не стал бы служить Ему. Он уже самое бескорыстно любящее и служащее существо, т.к. заботится обо всех при всех обстоятельствах, на основе своей безусловной любви. Но мы, будучи частицами пограничной энергии, можем направлять свою преданность на другие объекты, отвернувшись от Кришны. Поэтому в шастрах бхакти определяется как служение дживы Богу. Хришикена хришикеша-севанам бхактир учйате - преданным служением называется использование своих чувств в служении Господину чувств. Он уже любит нас, служит нам и предан нам, т.к. постоянно сопровождает нас даже в этом мире в форме Параматмы. Осталось нам научиться отвечать Ему тем же. Поэтому шастры говорят о бхакти в контексте необходимости пробуждения ее в наших сердцах, т.к. у Кришны она всегда в активной фазе.

----------


## АндреI

Юлия Мешеде
Здравствуйте Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
В духовном мире все преданно служат Радхе и Кришне в различных расах. Какие отношения у живых существ между собой? Где об этом можно почитать / послушать? Спасибо!

----------


## АндреI

Петр Щекалев
Примите мои поклоны, уважемый, Враджера Кумар Прабху.

В вайшнавских лекциях я не раз слышал такой афоризм: "Поить змею молоком - только копить в ней яд; давать советы глупцу - только злить его. " Из чего я сделал однозначный вывод, что змеи пьют молоко. Но на днях, я опубликовал фрагмент своей статьи (в защиту коров коровьево молока) где написал, что молоко употребляют все животные и даже рептилии. На что я встретил утверждение, что змеи не пьют млока и это миф. Посмотрел в интернет, и значительно большая часть информации утверждает, что змеи не пьют молоко... В беседе я написал, что уверен что змеи пьют молоко, потому-что я встречал эту информацию в лекциях или книгах (точно не помню) Е.С. Шрилы Прабхупады. Так где-же истина???

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Юлия Мешеде
> Здравствуйте Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
> В духовном мире все преданно служат Радхе и Кришне в различных расах. Какие отношения у живых существ между собой? Где об этом можно почитать / послушать? Спасибо!


Ответ на аналогичный вопрос здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=11455

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Петр Щекалев
> Примите мои поклоны, уважемый, Враджера Кумар Прабху.
> 
> В вайшнавских лекциях я не раз слышал такой афоризм: "Поить змею молоком - только копить в ней яд; давать советы глупцу - только злить его. " Из чего я сделал однозначный вывод, что змеи пьют молоко. Но на днях, я опубликовал фрагмент своей статьи (в защиту коров коровьево молока) где написал, что молоко употребляют все животные и даже рептилии. На что я встретил утверждение, что змеи не пьют млока и это миф. Посмотрел в интернет, и значительно большая часть информации утверждает, что змеи не пьют молоко... В беседе я написал, что уверен что змеи пьют молоко, потому-что я встречал эту информацию в лекциях или книгах (точно не помню) Е.С. Шрилы Прабхупады. Так где-же истина???


Это пословица из Индии, где змей очень много и люди знают их нравы и вкусы лучше, чем где-либо. Такие пословицы-поговорки не возникают на ровном месте. Интересно, что для индусов она не звучит странно, хотя они видят змей чаще других. Понятно, что молоко не может быть их главной пищей, т.к. змеи - это не млекопитающие существа. Тем не менее, я уверен, что какие-то породы змеи вполне могут пить молоко и увеличивать свой яд. Я скоро поеду в Удупи (Ю.западная Индия), где существует целый культ змей и есть даже Нага-мандиры, где поклоняются змеям, как хранителям жизненности династий, и могу там прояснить этот вопрос.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Белкина
Харе Кришна, Врадженда Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны.
Перед совершением какого-то начинания принято просить благословения у старших преданных. Поясните пожалуйста что при этом происходит? Берут ли потом старшие преданные ответственность за это?
И ещё вопрос. Несут ли старшие преданные ответственность за младших давая им долгосрочные наставления?
Спасибо.

----------


## АндреI

Ильмир Кияметдинов
Харе Кришна! Здравствуйте Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
У меня вопрос по Шримад-Бхагавтам. В Песне 1 гл 10, текст 19 Прабхупада в комментарии пишет цитата: "Белое в относительном мире противоположно чёрному, но в трансцендентном мире между белым и чёрным нет разницы" Я не совсем понимаю природу трансцендентного. То есть с одной стороны там много разнообразия и в то же время пишется, что нет никакой разницы. Как можно находясь в обусловленном состоянии понять природу абсолютного мира? И что именно меня обуславливает? Что такое обусловленность. И как это, когда её нет? Разъясните пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Белкина
> Харе Кришна, Врадженда Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны.
> Перед совершением какого-то начинания принято просить благословения у старших преданных. Поясните пожалуйста что при этом происходит? Берут ли потом старшие преданные ответственность за это?
> И ещё вопрос. Несут ли старшие преданные ответственность за младших давая им долгосрочные наставления?
> Спасибо.


Давать благословения послушным младшим - это прямая обязанность старших, т.к. старшие являются благожелателями младших. Если младшие не слушают старших, то не поворачивается язык благословлять таких людей. Так же нужно понимать, что благословение не является залогом автоматического успеха, т.к. еще есть план Кришны может не обязательно совпадать с нашими планами. Хотя чем чище благословляющий, тем более вероятно, что через него проявится воля Кришны. Что касается ответственности старших за свои благословения, то никто из нас не является высшим контролирующим. Например Бхишмадева благословлял Дурьодхану долгой жизнью, но если сам Дурьодхана своими поступками сократил свою жизнь, то в чем ответственность Бхишмадевы? 

Долгосрочные наставления дает гуру (дикша или шикша). Учитель, естественно, должен хорошо знать природу человека, которому он дает наставления. Давать правильные наставления - это ответственность учителя. А обязанность ученика глубоко понять наставление и правильно его исполнять. Потому что иногда люди неправильно применяют правильные наставления. Поэтому ответственность всегда двусторонняя. Невозможно ответственность переложить на кого-то одного.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ильмир Кияметдинов
> Харе Кришна! Здравствуйте Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
> У меня вопрос по Шримад-Бхагавтам. В Песне 1 гл 10, текст 19 Прабхупада в комментарии пишет цитата: "Белое в относительном мире противоположно чёрному, но в трансцендентном мире между белым и чёрным нет разницы" Я не совсем понимаю природу трансцендентного. То есть с одной стороны там много разнообразия и в то же время пишется, что нет никакой разницы. Как можно находясь в обусловленном состоянии понять природу абсолютного мира? И что именно меня обуславливает? Что такое обусловленность. И как это, когда её нет? Разъясните пожалуйста. Спасибо!


Похоже, что вы не совсем правильно понимаете фразу о том, что "в трансцендентном мире между белым и чёрным нет разницы". В материальном мире белое ассоциируется с хорошим и светлым, а черное ассоциируется с темным и злым. Так вот такого дуального противостояния в духовном мире нет. Там и черное и белое одинаково благоприятны. В ЭТОМ СМЫСЛЕ между ними нет разницы. Пока у человека сохраняется дуальное мышление материального мира, он не сможет понять природу трансцендентного мира. Поэтому сначала необходимо поднять сознание на трансцендентный уровень через правильную практику и тогда человеку откроется правильное понимание духовной природы. 

Обусловленность - это то, что мешает нам увидеть духовную реальность. Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал обусловленность с катарактой, которая мешает ясному видению. Для нас обусловленность представлена в виде кармы прошлого,  трех гун, наших собственных желаний и заблуждений. Мы смотрим на мир через призму всего этого, и эта обусловленность окрашивает наше видение и понимание.

----------


## АндреI

Юрий Логинов
Враджендра Кумар прабху, Харе Кришна, примите смиренные поклоны, помогите понять один вопрос!
Меняется и обновляется ли наше тонкое тело (ум, разум, ложное ЭГО) в процессе жизни, или оно меняется только в момент смерти физического тела?

И если меняется, то как часто и связано ли это с нашим духовным развитием, или оно обновляется так же как физическое тело, независимо от нашего желания, раз в 7 лет?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Физическое тело постоянно обновляется за счет обмена веществ. Это физиологический процесс. Тонкое тело обладает совсем другой природой. Его субстанция - это мысли, желания, концепции, чувства. Поток мыслей, чувств и желаний постоянно меняется, хотя наиболее стойкие из них (вритти) сопровождают нас всю жизнь и представляют наш психотип. Очищение и позитивное изменение в мыслях и желаниях начинается с того момента, когда мы ставим себе высшую цель - развитие отношений с Кришной и начинаем служить Кришне. Когда в практике преданного служения тонкое тело полностью "переваривается", то есть, очищается от материальных мыслей, чувств и желаний - это и есть состояние освобождения из материального мира. Больше такая джива не родится здесь, но вечно будет жить с Кришной.

----------


## АндреI

Марина Понурина
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху.
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Давно мучает вопрос по поводу Шримад Бхагаватам. Если Сута Госвами рассказал мудрецам Намишараньи о том как Махараджа Парикшит услышал Шримад Бхагаватам от Шукадевы Госвами, то Сам Шримад Бхагаватам начинается со второй части первой песни? 
И если все веды в том числе и Шримад Бхагаватам записал Вьясадева, то он также описал как встретились Сута Госвами и мудрецы или это записал тот кто присутствовал там? То есть мы читаем Шримад Бхагаватам написанный не Вьясадевой?
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нужно понять общий принцип - Веда экспансирует, как луч света, который расширяется. Изначально Веды содержаться в звуке Ом. Далее из Ом выходит мантра Гаятри. Из Гаятри выходят все Веды, которые раскрываются при необходимости. Пример с деревом. Оно выросло из одного семени. Сначала появился ствол, потом на стволе появились ветки. На этих ветках появились другие ветки, потом появились цветы, плоды. Из плодов появились новые семена и новые деревья. Изначально Шримад-Бхагаватам существовал в виде четырех стихов, рассказанных Кришной Брахме. Позднее Шримад-Бхагаватам раскрылся во всей красоте, как распустившийся тысячелистный лотос. Мы имеем дело лишь с одной из версий Шримад-Бхагавтам. На высших планетах он представлен в большем объеме, т.к. истории о Бхагаване и Его преданных бесконечны. 

Что касается вашего конкретного вопроса, то Вйаса обладает видением прошлого и будущего и он вполне мог в прошлом видеть будущую историю ШБ и отразить ее. В ином случае кто-то из мудрецов-современников Суты Госвами мог вплести диалог Сути и Шаунаки Риши в ткань Шримад-Бхагаватам. В любом случае, суть Шримад-Бхагаватам не меняется. Ведь в самом начале повествования сказано, что вкусом ШБ наслаждались и в прошлом, а изложение его Шукадевой Госвами Махарадже Парикшиту сделало его еще слаще. Это значит, что до явления Шукадевы Госвами рассказчиком был кто-то другой. ШБ - это литература Смрити, а не Шрути. Шрути - это четыре Веды, включающие Самхиты, Брахманы, Аранйаки и Упанишады. Эта литература считается неизменной. Это то, что буквально услышано свыше (Шрути). Пураны и Итихасы - это более вольное повествование для широкой аудитории. Поэтому в разных пуранах одни и те же истории могут варьироваться, в зависимости от того, людям какой гуны они предназначены.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Белкина
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны.
Всегда ли когда мы видим в других какие то недостатки, то это автоматические есть в нас? Или бывают исключения?
Спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Белкина
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны.
> Всегда ли когда мы видим в других какие то недостатки, то это автоматические есть в нас? Или бывают исключения?
> Спасибо


Нет таких правил, из которых не было бы исключений. Особенно в сфере межличностных отношений. Здесь слишком много разных нюансов, чтобы можно было все описать какими-то общими правилами.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Жигульский
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. 
Спасибо Вам огромное за лекции, слушаю с большим удовольствием.
Вопрос: 
Есть три разных произведения Бхагават-Гита, Шримад-Бахгватам, и Махабхарата
Одинаковые действующие лица встречаются во всех трех произведениях, однако я слышал от преданных что Шримад-Бахгватам писалась для всех эпох и кальп. 
Получается что события описанные в Махабхарате и Бхагават-Гите повторяются циклически, каждую кальпу? И каждый раз происходит битва на Курукшетре, и Кришна рассказывает Арджуне Бхагават-Гиту, или я неправильно понимаю? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Бхагавад-гита - это диалог Кришны и Арджуны, который происходит в контексте событий Махабхараты. То есть, можно сказать, что это одно произведение, хотя в самой Гите в начале 4й главы Кришна говорит, что эту вечную науку йоги он уже до этого передавал богу Солнца - Вивасвану. Это значит, что Бхагавад-гита - это так же самостоятельное произведение, которое может появляться в разных контекстах, не только в Махабхарате. Шримад-Бхагаватам - это более подробное развитие смысловых тем Бхагавад-гиты. Так же чисто в историческом контексте в нашу эпоху ШБ был рассказан Шукадевой Госвами Махарадже Парикшиту - потомку Пандавов, и потому начало ШБ - это события после битвы на Курукшетре. Хотя изначальный ШБ - это всего лишь четыре стиха, рассказанные Кришной Брахме. Позже они экпансировали в более широкое повествование. Шримад-Бхагаватам может расширяться или сужаться по необходимости. На высших планетах он представлен в большем объеме, у нас он меньше. Это просто послание о Бхагаване и бхагаватах, то есть, о Боге и Его преданных, и в разные эпохи он может включать в себя разные истории. Суть его неизменна, а форма может меняться, т.к. это литература раздела смрити. Тексты шрути вечны и неизменны, а тексты смрити могут адаптироваться по форме.

----------


## АндреI

> Бхагавад-гита - это диалог Кришны и Арджуны, который происходит в контексте событий Махабхараты. То есть, можно сказать, что одно произведение, хотя в самой Гите в начале 4й главы Кришна говорит, что эту вечную науку йоги он уже до этого передавал богу Солнца - Вивасвану. Это значит, что Бхагавад-гита - это так же самостоятельное произведение, которое может появляться в разных контекстах, не только в Махабхарате. Шримад-Бхагаватам - это более подробное развитие смысловых тем Бхагавад-гиты. Так же чисто в историческом контексте в нашу эпоху ШБ был рассказан Шукадевой Госвами Махарадже Парикшиту - потомку Пандавов, и потому начало ШБ - это события после битвы на Курукшетре. Хотя изначальный ШБ - это всего лишь четыре стиха, рассказанные Кришной Брахме. Позже они экпансировали в более широкое повествование. Шримад-Бхагаватам может расширяться или сужаться по необходимости. На высших планетах он представлен в большем объеме, у нас он меньше. Это просто послание о Бхагаване и бхагаватах, то есть, о Боге и Его преданных, и в разные эпохи он может включать в себя разные истории. Суть его неизменна, а форма может меняться, т.к. это литература раздела смрити. Тексты шрути вечны и неизменны, а тексты смрити могут адаптироваться по форме.



Александр Жигульский
Спасибо Вам большое за ответ

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Пшеничный (участник группы "Тушкин Василий Рюрикович" вконтакте):

"Случайно набрёл на веды и данного автора. Не могу оторваться. Я поражён. Мне тоже очень близко это по духу. Спасибо автору за материал, его подачу, всем мира и добра."

----------


## АндреI

Василий Пупкин
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите мои поклоны. Почему на программах я чувствую одни сентименты вокруг?
 Мне сложно присутствовать на программе, хотя на деле я могу попытаться что-то себе внушить, что это Калау нас тевала, а это ум. Это создает ощущение какой-то внутренней боли, и все вокруг это как бы это чувствуют... И там уже не до Кришны, стыд.
 Вот Сурьянараяна говорит, что надо просто продолжать, и я пытаюсь, но мне кажется все-таки что это какое-то притворство. Как быть? я запутался =(

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нет ничего плохого в сентиментах. Нужно только к этому еще добавить разум. Сенти - это утровень чувств, ментал - это уровень ума. Это части нашей жизни и никуда от них не денешься. Но все это должно быть правильно использовано и воспринято при помощи духовного разума. Развивайте духовный разум и он поможет вам правильно ориентироваться в любой ситуации.

----------


## АндреI

Юрий

Харе Кришна!
В чём отличие преданного служения между вечно освобождёнными и вечно обусловленными душами (дживами). Энергии-то разные: внутренняя и пограничная. Наверняка есть отличия в методах служения, стандартах и т. п. И наверняка мы весь этот винегрет сильно перемешали и попутали. Где бы разобраться? Ни разу не слышал такой темы или просто не помню за давностью лет, когда не понимал, о чём вообще говорят. А сейчас живо заинтересовало.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Джива всегда является пограничной энергией, как в духовном, так и в материальном мире. Но духовный мир - это царство внутренней энергиии и там ПС протекает легко и естественно, как наша повседневная жизнь. А ПС в материальном мире проходит в царстве внешней энергии гун и кармы. Поэтому оно может встечать некоторое сопротивление. Если вы попробуете бежать в воде, будет трудно из-за сопротивления среды. Однако само ПС всегда является проявлением внутренней энергии любви и служения и потому именно оно способно ослабить влияние внешней энергии, подобно тому как в теплое время года не может проявиться снег и лед, которые сковывают всю природу и не позволяют ничему расти и цвести.

----------


## АндреI

Юрий Бабайцев
Здравствуйте, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
Примите мои поклоны! 

В Хари-бхакти-виласа, 1.55 сказано:
«Знатоки шастр заключили, что вайшнав – это тот, кто получил посвящение в вишну-мантру согласно предписаниям шастр и посвятил себя поклонению Шри Вишну. Все остальные к вайшнавам не относятся». 

Вопрос: как правильно называть тех, кто поклоняется Кришне? Что такое вишну-мантра? И вообще такая чехарда и именами Бога, что никто не может ни понять, ни объяснить. Говорят, что в эту тему вообще лучше глубоко не погружаться. А как правильно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вопрос: как правильно называть тех, кто поклоняется Кришне?


Кришна-бхакты.




> Что такое вишну-мантра?


Мантра для поклонения Вишну. Например: Ом Намо Нараяная.




> И вообще такая чехарда и именами Бога, что никто не может ни понять, ни объяснить. Говорят, что в эту тему вообще лучше глубоко не погружаться. А как правильно?


В чем чехарда и что именно не понятно с именами? Есть разные функции Бога, разные формы им соответствующие и разные имена этих форм. Есть имена первичные, которые связаны с сокровенными расами духовного мира, есть имена вторичные, которые связаны с материальным творением. В Шри Харинама Чинтамани Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет все это.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, мои поклоны примите пожалуйста, Вопросы: 
1) в БГ 10-я глава 4-5 стихи в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит что правду надо говорить прямо, даже если людям это не нравится, это правдивый человек. В другом месте Шрила Прабхупада говорит что правду надо говорить приятным языком, чтобы не расстраивать. Как разобраться с этим противоречием.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, мои поклоны примите пожалуйста, Вопросы: 
> 1) в БГ 10-я глава 4-5 стихи в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит что правду надо говорить прямо, даже если людям это не нравится, это правдивый человек. В другом месте Шрила Прабхупада говорит что правду надо говорить приятным языком, чтобы не расстраивать. Как разобраться с этим противоречием.


Никакого протворечия нет. Если слова правдивы и приятны, это идеал. Если приятно изложить не получается, то пусть они будут хотя бы правдивы. Есть разные степени совершенства и это касается всех явлений.

----------


## АндреI

Екатерина Ладная
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху!
У меня вопрос о зависти. Я не понимаю в чём суть греха. Там что, какой то механизм особенный и необратимый? Вообще ничего не понимаю. То есть с определениями зависти я знакома разумеется, но они вот никак вообще не раскрывают сути предмета. А именно механизма действия... Враджендра Кумар прабху, Вы можете объяснить что это за феномен такой??) 
Мои поклоны, мир Вам.)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Не совсем понял ваш вопрос, но попробую ответить на то, что понял. 
Зависть к статусу и достояниям Кришны побуждает дживу покушаться на то, что ей не принадлежит или побуждает ее имитировать Кришну, что по сути невозможно и греховно. Так джива сходит с пути преданного служения и становится на путь чувственного наслаждения. И каждый шаг на этом пути - грех в большей или меньшей степени, т.к. все эти поступки обусловленная душа совершает с корыстным желанием личного наслаждания и, не помня о Кришне.

----------


## АндреI

Мария Корнилова
Здравствуйте! скажите пожалуйста, сколько стоит консультация по астрологической карте? спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мария Корнилова
> Здравствуйте! скажите пожалуйста, сколько стоит консультация по астрологической карте? спасибо


В каждом случае все решается индивидуально, в зависимости от сложности вопросов и возможностей клиента.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Петр Щекалев
> Примите мои поклоны, уважемый, Враджера Кумар Прабху.
> 
> В вайшнавских лекциях я не раз слышал такой афоризм: "Поить змею молоком - только копить в ней яд; давать советы глупцу - только злить его. " Из чего я сделал однозначный вывод, что змеи пьют молоко. Но на днях, я опубликовал фрагмент своей статьи (в защиту коров коровьево молока) где написал, что молоко употребляют все животные и даже рептилии. На что я встретил утверждение, что змеи не пьют млока и это миф. Посмотрел в интернет, и значительно большая часть информации утверждает, что змеи не пьют молоко... В беседе я написал, что уверен что змеи пьют молоко, потому-что я встречал эту информацию в лекциях или книгах (точно не помню) Е.С. Шрилы Прабхупады. Так где-же истина???


Недавно в Удупи я задал этот вопрос мудрому Кавираджу. Он ответил, что во время Нага-пуджи молоко в обязательном порядке предлагается Нагам.  Наги - это невидимые для нас могущественные существа, которые принимают эти подношения и защищают своих поклонников. Наги могут иметь как форму человека, так и форму змеи. Кобры являются видимыми для нас представителями нагов на земле. В человекоподобной форме наги вполне могут пить молоко, а в форме змеи - вряд ли, но дело вообще не в этом. Кавирадж сказал, что злость змеи превращает ее кровь в яд. Подобно этому, самый благостный продукт - молоко, может превратиться в яд, если его предложить змее. То есть, независимо от того, пьют змеи молоко или нет, аналогия остается верной - как змея свой злостью благо превращает в яд,так и дурной человек становится еще дурнее и злее, если ему дать благой совет.

----------


## АндреI

Юрий Бабайцев
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху!
Какими доводами можно опровергнуть предположение, что маха-мантра является НЛП (нейро-лингвистическим программированием)?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пусть мастера НЛП или сторонники этой теории возьмут три двусложных слова (как Харе, Кришна и Рама), составят из них "мантру", размером равную Маха-мантре и получат тот же эффект, что и от воспевания Харе Кришна. Если это даст подобный результат очищения сердца, который проявится в реальных человеческих качествах, тогда мы серьезно подумаем на эту тему. До той поры это остается всего лишь предположением, которое не обязательно опровергать. Всегда найдутся люди, которые будут говорить, что все это самовнушение, гипноз, НЛП или что-то еще. Почему нам нужно волноваться по этому поводу? Ведь материалист все равно не примет духовных аргументов или утверждений шастр. Материалист всему ищет материальное объяснение. И в материальном мире, особенно в Кали-югу, философия материализма является самой распространенной. Дурьёдхану даже Сам Кришна не смог убедить в Своей божественной природе. Он просто считал Кришну фокусником-мистиком, умелым манипулятором. Отсутствие благочестия в сердце не позволяет духовному разуму включится. Поэтому это не вопрос какого-то хитрого логического аргумента, который все примут и прозреют. Духовные вещи не доказываются логикой или эмпирикой. Духовный разум включается только тогда, когда трансцендентный звук (шабда) попадает в подготовленную почву благочестивого сердца. Иначе можно спорить вечно и никто никому ничего не докажет, т.к. трансценденталисты и материалисты опираются на разные основы.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху. Мои нижайшие поклоны.
Вопрос: Есть ли разница между словами "Шактить" и "Вдохновлять"? И в чем она, если есть. Актуально, особенно сейчас, во время марафона Шрилы Прабхупады. Хочется вдохновлять людей и быть самому вдохновленным, а не надорвавшимся и сломанным преданным.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху. Мои нижайшие поклоны.
> Вопрос: Есть ли разница между словами "Шактить" и "Вдохновлять"? И в чем она, если есть. Актуально, особенно сейчас, во время марафона Шрилы Прабхупады. Хочется вдохновлять людей и быть самому вдохновленным, а не надорвавшимся и сломанным преданным.


Вдохновение идет свыше и включает высокую мотивацию. Благодаря общению с серьезными преданными мы постоянно можем быть вдохновленными. В этом и состоит цель Садху-санги. Вдохновение не надрывает и не выматывает преданного, т.к. вдохновение - это не просто эмоциональный призыв что-то делать ради Кришны, а и духовное знание, которое показывает нам, как ВСЕГДА быть вдохновленным, а не только во время марафона или другой временной акции. Если человек "вдохновился" на месяц, а потом сдулся и потерял всякий энтузиазм, то это скорее была материальная мотивация, чем духовное вдохновение. Все материальное - временно, а духовное - вечно. "Зашактить" - это неологизм, появившийся в ИСККОН и используемый в самых разных ситуациях. В переводе на русский "зашактить" - значит повлиять на кого-то с определенной целью. Это не всегда плохо, ведь духовное влияние осуществляется тоже при помощи бхакти-шакти, гйана-шакти и других энергий. Но довольно часто этот термин используется в негативном смысле, который подразумевает, что человеком манипулируют, склоняя его к разным действиям при помощи энергии власти (ишана-шакти) или включая материальную мотивацию. Короче говоря, понимание этого термина варьируется в зависимости от ситуации.

----------


## АндреI

Анна Артамонова
Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои почтительные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Большое спасибо за возможность слушать ваши лекции. С большим вниманием слушаю лекции "Природа ума".У меня есть вопрос, возможно глупый, поэтому заранее прошу прощения. Каково отношение "сердца" и "ума". В сердце прибывает душа и Сверхдуша, Параматма. Является ли сердце частью тела ума? Каково положение сердца? Еще раз прошу прощения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анна Артамонова
> Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои почтительные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> Большое спасибо за возможность слушать ваши лекции. С большим вниманием слушаю лекции "Природа ума".У меня есть вопрос, возможно глупый, поэтому заранее прошу прощения. Каково отношение "сердца" и "ума". В сердце прибывает душа и Сверхдуша, Параматма. Является ли сердце частью тела ума? Каково положение сердца? Еще раз прошу прощения.


Сердце - это очень широкое понятие, т.к. оно действительно является местом пребывания души, Параматмы и обусловленного ума, покрывающего душу. Поэтому из этого сердца могут исходить сигналы совершенно разной природы. Иногда душа пробивается через покрытие ума и стремится к самым лучшим иделам бескорыстной любви и служения. Иногда побеждает ум и мы чувствуем сильные материальные желания в сердце, хотя и осознаем их глупость. Иногда от Параматмы в сердце мы получаем божественное вдохновение и разум. И все это исходит из области сердца, но от разных личностей (душа и параматма) и с разных уровней этой самой личности (уровень души и уровень обусловленного ума). Поэтому, говоря о сердце, мы всегда должны осознавать это многоголосье, которое может проявляться в нашем сердце. Чаще всего люди отождествляют понятие "сердца" с чувственной частью сознания или умом. В этом смысле можно сказать, что сердце - это обитель наших материальных эмоций. Но всегда нужно сознавать, что ум оживлен энергией души, которая сейчас скрыта под облаком ума.

----------


## АндреI

Tissa Vinogradova
Харе Кришна, прабху! Примите мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Пытаюсь читать "Шримад-Бхагаватам", воистину "Царь знания"! По ходу выписываю вопросы. Поскольку живу 100 км от храма и нету возможности постоянного "живого" общения с преданными , разрешите задать вопросы.

1. ШБ 1.8.4. (ком.) : 
Мукти означает восстановление нашего изначального духовного состояния, которое приходит после того, как человек отказывается от материальной концепции жизни.

Вопрос : можно ли сказать , что мы настолько свободны, насколько отказались от мат. концепции жизни ? и как следствие разные уровни свободы - на уровне ума, интеллекта...? 

2. ШБ 1.8.11 (ком.) 
Господь совершенно беспристрастен, но к Своим преданным Он питает особое расположение, так как в этом - залог всеобщего благополучия. 

Вопрос : не знаю, как в оригинале, но в русскоязычном варианте перевода "ТАК КАК в этом - залог успеха" , получается, что Шри Кришна расположен к Своим преданным не просто так (отвечая взаимностью на их любовное служение), а потому, что так лучше для всеобщего благополучия???

3. ШБ 1.10.11-12 (ком) : 
Памятование о Нем (Его форме, качествах, имени, славе, играх и проч.) тоже привлекательно для чистого преданного, настолько, что он забывает все формы, качества, имена, славу и деятельность материального мира, и благодаря своему зрелому общению с чистыми преданными ни на мгновение не теряет связи с Господом.

Вопрос : скажите , пжлста, а что означает "зрелое общение с чистыми преданными" ?
Большое Вам спасибо! Буду рада, если поможете разобраться. Извините за беспокойство.

С уважением, м.Таня
Пи.Эс. а сколько вопросов можно задать за 1 раз?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вопрос : можно ли сказать , что мы настолько свободны, насколько отказались от мат. концепции жизни ? и как следствие разные уровни свободы - на уровне ума, интеллекта...?


Для нас, обусловленных живых существ, чтобы понять свободу, сначала надо понять, что ее ограничивает. Это наш порочный менталитет и порожденная им карма. Карма - это деятельность в забвении Кришны. Свобода от кармы возможна лишь в связи с Кришной. Чем ближе мы с Кришной через процесс бхакти, тем более мы свободны на всех уровнях.




> 2. ШБ 1.8.11 (ком.) 
> Господь совершенно беспристрастен, но к Своим преданным Он питает особое расположение, так как в этом - залог всеобщего благополучия. 
> 
> Вопрос : не знаю, как в оригинале, но в русскоязычном варианте перевода "ТАК КАК в этом - залог успеха" , получается, что Шри Кришна расположен к Своим преданным не просто так (отвечая взаимностью на их любовное служение), а потому, что так лучше для всеобщего благополучия???


В оригинале сказано так:...He is inclined towards his devotees because there is a great necessity of this for everyone's well-being. В принципе переведено правильно, хотя и немного вольно. Точнее можно сказать, что "Господь благоволит к Своим преданным, поскольку это необходимо ради всеобщего блага". То есть, идея в том, что без милости и внимания Бога благополучие невозможно. Если бы Он был беспристрастен к преданным, то как бы строились отношения между Ним и преданными? 




> 3. ШБ 1.10.11-12 (ком) : 
> Памятование о Нем (Его форме, качествах, имени, славе, играх и проч.) тоже привлекательно для чистого преданного, настолько, что он забывает все формы, качества, имена, славу и деятельность материального мира, и благодаря своему зрелому общению с чистыми преданными ни на мгновение не теряет связи с Господом.
> 
> Вопрос : скажите , пжлста, а что означает "зрелое общение с чистыми преданными" ?
> Большое Вам спасибо! Буду рада, если поможете разобраться. Извините за беспокойство.


Зрелое общение - это общение в духе служения. Незрелое общение построено на духе эгоизма и потребления.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, Примите мои поклоны пожалуйста. Вопрос: Если есть желание зачать хорошего ребенка, достаточно ли просто прочитать перед этим 50 кругов мантры или еще нужно учитывать астрологические особенности. Может обратиться к астрологу?

----------


## АндреI

Тимур Тукаев
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! 
Хотел бы задать два вопроса:
1. Некоторые преданные ведут личные дневники, где записывают какие-то мысли относительно Сознания Кришны, какие-то инсайты. Хотел уточнить, насколько это авторитетная и полезная практика? И если вы сами ведете такой дневник, то могнли бы дать пару рекомендация на этот счет и каким-то своим опытом полезности этого занятия поделиться? Харе Кришна!
2. Насколько допустимо "лукавить" или даже напрямую обманывать свою супругу, если она резко против практики Сознания Кришны. Например, говоришь, что едешь в магазины за стройматериалами какими-то, а по пути заезжаешь на харинаму или в храм на программу. При этом за материалами тоже заезжаешь - но быстро. Тут просто еще такой нюанс - правды она не выдерживает, ей очень больно слышать правду в ответ на свои вопросы "где был?" или "куда выезжаешь?". Но при этом, колгда говоришь неправду или полуправду - она, естественно, догадывается, что ты мог и храм по пути заехать. То есть насколько допустимы обман или лукавство в таких вопросах, если они вообще допустимы. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, Примите мои поклоны пожалуйста. Вопрос: Если есть желание зачать хорошего ребенка, достаточно ли просто прочитать перед этим 50 кругов мантры или еще нужно учитывать астрологические особенности. Может обратиться к астрологу?


Обратитесь, если найдете хорошего астролога. Если такого рядом нет, то положитесь на милость Кришны.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Тимур Тукаев
> 1. Некоторые преданные ведут личные дневники, где записывают какие-то мысли относительно Сознания Кришны, какие-то инсайты. Хотел уточнить, насколько это авторитетная и полезная практика? И если вы сами ведете такой дневник, то могнли бы дать пару рекомендация на этот счет и каким-то своим опытом полезности этого занятия поделиться? Харе Кришна!


Память людей в Кали-югу коротка и потому желание записать какие-то мысли вполне понятно и оправдано. Для тех, кто хочет углублять свое понимание и медитацию на Кришну, это очень полезно. Я с юности привык записывать мудрые мысли и перечитывать их потом. Мне это дает много внутренних сил и вдохновения. Ведь духовное знание - это Чит-шакти Кришны. Это то же самое, что вновь и вновь перечитывать шастры. Ведь все мудрые мысли и откровения берутся из шастр. Я это делаю очень просто. На все лекции я всегда хожу с блокнотом и ручкой и по ходу лекции записываю наиболее важные для меня моменты, какое-то новое понимание, интересный пример, сравнение и т.д. Мне это помогает в проповеди. Если не записывать это, все постепенно забудется. Насколько это авторитетно? Есть последовательность процессов в преданном служении: шраванам-киртанам-смаранам-дасьям... Сначала мы слушаем, потом повторяем, потом запоминаем, потом применяем в практическом служении. Если вы услышали, но не повторили и не запомнили, то на практике этого применить вы не сможете. Поэтому записывать мысли - это способ повторить, запомнить, поразмышлять (мананам), проникнуть в суть (нидидхйасанам). Все авторитетно. Но это должно быть естественной потребностью. Не стоит слепо имитировать кого-то, если нет внутренней потребности к этому.




> 2. Насколько допустимо "лукавить" или даже напрямую обманывать свою супругу, если она резко против практики Сознания Кришны. Например, говоришь, что едешь в магазины за стройматериалами какими-то, а по пути заезжаешь на харинаму или в храм на программу. При этом за материалами тоже заезжаешь - но быстро. Тут просто еще такой нюанс - правды она не выдерживает, ей очень больно слышать правду в ответ на свои вопросы "где был?" или "куда выезжаешь?". Но при этом, колгда говоришь неправду или полуправду - она, естественно, догадывается, что ты мог и храм по пути заехать. То есть насколько допустимы обман или лукавство в таких вопросах, если они вообще допустимы. Харе Кришна!


Я допускаю, что можно схитрить раз-два, если иначе никак, но лукавить всю жизнь - вряд ли это нормально. Ложь очень сильно напрягает ум и внутренне изматывает и ослабляет человека, т.к. это неестественное состояние ума. Лучше один раз поговорить начистоту, расставить все точки и определиться с тем, как жить дальше в таких условиях. Если жена все равно чувствует вашу ложь, то рано или поздно придется все выкладывать и решать вопрос принципиально.

----------


## АндреI

Наталья Кузеева
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Слушаю Ваш семинар по Шри Ишопанишад 2008г.. После 9 лекции возник вопрос: если тело кремируют, чтобы сознание не привязывалось к нему, стоит ли родственникам как-то сохранять память о человеке в фотографиях, картинах, домашних летописях, прославлять его? Нужно ли знать родственников до седьмого колена? Это помощь по жизни или помеха? Особенно, если они ничего выдающегося в жизни не совершили.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Наталья Кузеева
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Слушаю Ваш семинар по Шри Ишопанишад 2008г.. После 9 лекции возник вопрос: если тело кремируют, чтобы сознание не привязывалось к нему, стоит ли родственникам как-то сохранять память о человеке в фотографиях, картинах, домашних летописях, прославлять его? Нужно ли знать родственников до седьмого колена? Это помощь по жизни или помеха? Особенно, если они ничего выдающегося в жизни не совершили.


Память о родственниках вполне естественна, особенно если нас связывали с ними близкие отношения. Невозможно приказать забыть ушедших родственников. Но можно помнить их, благословляя на дальнейший прогресс, а не пытаясь их в уме вернуть во вчерашний день. Знать всех родственников до седьмого колена не обязательно. Но важно помнить изначального родственника - Кришну. Все остальные родственники в идеале должны связывать нас с Ним. Если они этого не делали, то их родство с нами лишь кровное, а не духовное.

----------


## АндреI

Надежда Хабаровская
Харе Кришна , Враджендра Кумар , примите мои поклоны. Я прослушала семинар по родовым программам- и хотела посоветоваться с вами. Дело в том что я слушала лекции Наташи Шафрановой и она предлагает в качестве работы с родом варить рис ,освящать и предлагать его предкам. и советует делать это каждый день или по крайн.мере каждую субботу. в то же время в другом источнике я слышала что это делается раз в год и обязательно на новолуние. Вы не подскажите как все таки будет авторитетнее? будут ли "доходить" до рода эти подношения если их делать кажд.день и не в новолуние ??? Спасибо .

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Каждый день или в новолуние - это техническая сторона вопроса и она не столь важна. Важно это ЧЕРЕЗ КОГО эти подношения будут доходить до предков. Если человек делает все с преданностью Кришне, то Кришна с радостью будет передавать маха-прасад вашим предкам хоть каждый день. Параматма осоуществляет эти связи между миром людей и ушедших предков. Вот это важно помнить. Начните с какого-то реального режима для себя, и если поймете, что можете делать это чаще, то пусть так и будет. Но если вы начнете делать это каждый день, а потом выяснится, что это трудно для вас, то снижать стандарт - это всегда хуже, чем повышать, хотя и не так страшно в данном случае.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Юpк
Примите мои поклоны! Веды, как инструкция к жизни человека должна давать ответы на все вопросы. Однако кое что я не могу найти. Например, сказано "Обязанность вайшйев - земледелие, защита коров и торговля (БГ.18.44)", но как заниматься этим земледелием в согласии с законами природы? В каких шастрах изложены знания об этом? Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Юpк
> Примите мои поклоны! Веды, как инструкция к жизни человека должна давать ответы на все вопросы. Однако кое что я не могу найти. Например, сказано "Обязанность вайшйев - земледелие, защита коров и торговля (БГ.18.44)", но как заниматься этим земледелием в согласии с законами природы? В каких шастрах изложены знания об этом? Спасибо!


Шастры излагают лишь общие принципы. Детали вы узнаете от живых специалистов с реальным опытом. Раньше люди осваивали свою специальность в семье, учась у родителей и перенимая их опыт и секреты. В шастрах все не опишешь.

----------


## АндреI

Павел Андреевич
Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны, Харе Кришна. Допустим я продал человеку какую-либо вещь: книгу, холодильник, одежду, гитару и тд. И деньги которые он мне заплатил я жертвую на постройку Ведического Планетария, или на нужды местного храма, но с медитацией на то, что это жертвует человек, который заплатил мне эти деньги. Получит ли он от этого благо?
Мне нравится

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Павел Андреевич
> Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны, Харе Кришна. Допустим я продал человеку какую-либо вещь: книгу, холодильник, одежду, гитару и тд. И деньги которые он мне заплатил я жертвую на постройку Ведического Планетария, или на нужды местного храма, но с медитацией на то, что это жертвует человек, который заплатил мне эти деньги. Получит ли он от этого благо?
> Мне нравится


Нет. Благо от пожертвования получаете вы, т.к. акт отречения в пользу храма совершили вы, а не он. Но если вы хотите, вы можете попросить Параматму записать это на его счет. Подобно тому как люди могут помогать друг другу деньгами, услугами и т.д., так же мы можем делиться и собственным благочестием, прося Кришну передать нашу пунью другому человеку.

----------


## АндреI

Павел Величко
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я хочу понять, что такое 4-й регулирующий принцип и что в него входит в расширенном понимании. Ведь сюда входит не только половая связь вне брака не для зачатия детей. Хочу попросить вас осветить этот момент, спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Павел Величко
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> 
> Я хочу понять, что такое 4-й регулирующий принцип и что в него входит в расширенном понимании. Ведь сюда входит не только половая связь вне брака не для зачатия детей. Хочу попросить вас осветить этот момент, спасибо!


Идея в том, что вожделение мешает духовному развитию. Секс - это одна из грубых форм проявления вожделения. Поэтому, с одной стороны, мы пытаемся обрести высший вкус через прямую духовную практику, а с другой стороны, мы стараемся развивать гуну благости, чтобы ограничить грубые проявления вожделения. Для этого и существуют регулирующие принципы, лежащие в основе ведической культуры. Но поскольку люди в разной степени покрыты вожделением, они следуют разным стандартом. Наиболее чистые люди без проблем могут исключить секс полностью из своей жизни или вступать в эти отношения только ради зачатия детей. Те, кто больше покрыты вожделением в связи со своей прошлой кармой, могут ограничить секс рамками брака. То есть, один и тот же закон по-разному применяется к разным людям.

----------


## АндреI

Алексадр Зуев
Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны! У меня возникло сомнение после прослушивания лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, он говорил что всё есть Кришна, т.е. и в материальном мире всё есть Кришна, т.е. он приводил пример камня который тоже материальный по своей природе, но в нём тоже присутствует Кришна и Прабхупада говорил что нас критикуют за то что мы поклоняемся камню но на самом деле он говорит что мы должны увидев камень, статуэтку из камня, должны поклоняться не камню а Кришне. Не могли бы вы разъяснить, как правильно это понимать и как правильно поклоняться Кришне. Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексадр Зуев
> Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны! У меня возникло сомнение после прослушивания лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, он говорил что всё есть Кришна, т.е. и в материальном мире всё есть Кришна, т.е. он приводил пример камня который тоже материальный по своей природе, но в нём тоже присутствует Кришна и Прабхупада говорил что нас критикуют за то что мы поклоняемся камню но на самом деле он говорит что мы должны увидев камень, статуэтку из камня, должны поклоняться не камню а Кришне. Не могли бы вы разъяснить, как правильно это понимать и как правильно поклоняться Кришне. Заранее благодарю за ответ.


Ответ на ваш вопрос может занять много-много страниц. Но все это есть в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Если хотите получить сжатый обзор по этой теме послушайте мой семинар "Новый взгляд на старые истины", который я давал на фестивале Садху Санга в 2012 и там в первой же лекции я подробно раскрываю эту тему. Вы можете найти этот семинар на моем сайте  www.vrajendra.ru в разделе "Слушать" на Диске № 55.

----------


## АндреI

Джада Бхарата
Харе Кришна!Враджендра Кумар прабху,примите мои поклоны.Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!Я хотел спросить относительно положения Шрилы Вьясадевы.Он относиться к джива таттве или вишну таттве.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Джада Бхарата
> Харе Кришна!Враджендра Кумар прабху,примите мои поклоны.Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!Я хотел спросить относительно положения Шрилы Вьясадевы.Он относиться к джива таттве или вишну таттве.


Наверняка могу лишь сказать, что он относится к категории Шактйавеша-автар, которые бывают как Вишну-таттвами, так и Джива-таттвами. Чайтанйа-Чаритамрите (Мадхйа 20, 122-123), в комментариях Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что "Из сострадания и по своей беспричинной милости Кришна составил разнообразные ведические произведения в Своем воплощении Вйасадевы. Вйасадева - это шактйавеша автара Господа Кришны". Возможно, что в Лагху-Бхагаватамрите Рупы Госвами, которая посвящена описанию различных форм Кришны, есть более подробная информация, но там нет поискового индекса, а без него найти трудно.

----------


## АндреI

Иван Владимирович
Харе Кришна. Примите мои поклоны. 
Вопрос:
Древние санскритские трактаты называемые ведами и как они дошли до нашего времени. Кто был первый кто их начал переводить... И каким образом знание об древнем языке как санскрит дошло до наших дней?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Иван Владимирович
> Харе Кришна. Примите мои поклоны. 
> Вопрос:
> Древние санскритские трактаты называемые ведами и как они дошли до нашего времени. Кто был первый кто их начал переводить... И каким образом знание об древнем языке как санскрит дошло до наших дней?


Санскрит - это живой язык и в Индии (особенно в Южной) немало людей говорят, пишут и читают на санскрите. Веды (хотя и не все) дошли до нас благодаря традиции гуру-парампары. Кто и когда начал переводить Веды на другие языки, я не знаю. Очевидно, что это стало происходить сравнительно недавно. Например, первый перевод Бхагавад-гиты на русский язык появился где-то в 18м веке.

----------


## АндреI

Марья Сайфулина
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху а у Вас есть лекции о вайшнавах (о их величии)?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Марья Сайфулина
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху а у Вас есть лекции о вайшнавах (о их величии)?


Специально на эту тему лекции у меня нет.

----------


## АндреI

Анна Коровина-Завьялова
Добрый день! Василий Рюрикович, у меня такой вопрос, как бороться с унынием. У меня сложная жизненная ситуация, долгожданный ребенок родился с синдром Дауна и кучей заболеваний, с мужем мы развелись. Я понимаю это закон кармы и отношусь к трудностям как к чему-то, что нужно преодолеть, но все же порой становится очень сложно. Меня одолевают тяжелые мысли и кажется нет просвета, как избавиться от уныния? Ходить в храм, общаться с людьми у меня нет возможности, все свое время я просвещаю занятиям с ребенком и походам по больницам.

----------


## АндреI

Yaroslav Shkalikov
Харе Кришна. Если кто-то умер из друзей и родственников, то как правильно провести обряд захоронения согласно гаудия-вайшнавизму. И как это сделать максимально правильно, если люди находятся в другой религиозной традиции / атеисты. Расскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анна Коровина-Завьялова
> Добрый день! Василий Рюрикович, у меня такой вопрос, как бороться с унынием. У меня сложная жизненная ситуация, долгожданный ребенок родился с синдром Дауна и кучей заболеваний, с мужем мы развелись. Я понимаю это закон кармы и отношусь к трудностям как к чему-то, что нужно преодолеть, но все же порой становится очень сложно. Меня одолевают тяжелые мысли и кажется нет просвета, как избавиться от уныния? Ходить в храм, общаться с людьми у меня нет возможности, все свое время я просвещаю занятиям с ребенком и походам по больницам.


Да, это тяжелая кармическая ситуация. Тем не менее, выход всегда есть, хотя бы на внутреннем уровне. Эта ситуация показала вам материальный мир "во всей красе". Однако даже в таком негативе есть свое благо. Эта ситуация не оставляет иллюзий на "светлое будущее" в этом мире. Это может помочь стать серьезным в духовной жизни. Если бы брак остался целым и ребенок был бы здоровым, то это было бы приятным для ума, но тогда продолжалась бы и иллюзия материального счастья, которая откладывает наше возвращение в духовный мир. Будьте благодарны Кришне, что Он разрушил эту иллюзию, пусть даже и вопреки вашим планам. Если Бог что-то делает в жизни преданного, то это не просто кармический зачет, но нечто большее. Даже в то небольшое свободное время, которое у вас есть, старайтесь  серьезно относиться к духовной практике. Слушайте, читайте, воспевайте, кормите ребенка прасадом. Я желаю вам духовных сил и решимости в этой непростой ситуации. Пусть Кришна благословит вас особой милостью.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Yaroslav Shkalikov
> Харе Кришна. Если кто-то умер из друзей и родственников, то как правильно провести обряд захоронения согласно гаудия-вайшнавизму. И как это сделать максимально правильно, если люди находятся в другой религиозной традиции / атеисты. Расскажите, пожалуйста.


Вайшнавы кремируют мертвые тела, а прах опускают в воды священных рек. После этого устраивают пир для преданных и просят их дать свои благословения ушедшей душе. Так же можно читать дополнительные круги мантры и посвящать результаты воспевания умершему родственнику.

----------


## АндреI

Анна Коровина-Завьялова
Спасибо огромное, обязательно приму во внимание Ваши наставления!

----------


## АндреI

Виталий Куликов
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать, когда приходит зависть? Зависть к духовному развитию друга. Можно ли ее трансформировать во что-то позитивное? На данный момент вместо того, чтобы поддержать его и порадоваться, из меня выходит что-то пессимистичное, негативное... Очень неприятное состояние от которого хочется избавиться. Заранее благодарен за Ваш ответ.

----------


## АндреI

Wadiozavr Wadiozavrow
Харе Кришна! У Вас есть публичный семинар '7 навыков...' по книге Стивена Кови. Как вы считаете лично вы, полезен ли он преданным? Я для себя нашел много всего полезного, но к своему сожалению обнаружил, что он (семинар) вдохновляет меня гораздо больше,чем книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Что поделать - из книг Прабхупады я пока не могу извлекать столь практичные рекомендации. И все же, стоит ли читать Стивена Кови, или лучше будет сконцентрироваться исключительно на книгах Прабхупады? Ведь Шрила Прабхупада, как он сам говорил, дал нам все...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Wadiozavr Wadiozavrow
> Харе Кришна! У Вас есть публичный семинар '7 навыков...' по книге Стивена Кови. Как вы считаете лично вы, полезен ли он преданным? Я для себя нашел много всего полезного, но к своему сожалению обнаружил, что он (семинар) вдохновляет меня гораздо больше,чем книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Что поделать - из книг Прабхупады я пока не могу извлекать столь практичные рекомендации. И все же, стоит ли читать Стивена Кови, или лучше будет сконцентрироваться исключительно на книгах Прабхупады? Ведь Шрила Прабхупада, как он сам говорил, дал нам все...


Cтивен Кови может быть весьма полезен в решении практических вопросов. В этом смысле это знание может помочь любому человеку, который хотел бы эффективно пользоваться теми ресурсами, которые дал нам Кришна. Но основная масса людей и даже преданных (к сожалению) склонна плыть по воле волн, не особо стремясь осознанно менять свою жизнь. Я бы не стал сравнивать Стивена Кови со Шрилой Прабхупадой, т.к. у них совершенно разные задачи. Я думаю, что если бы я не был знаком с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, я вряд ли оценил бы идеи С.Кови. Шрила Прабхупада более четко и ясно формулирует цели и ценности жизни, правильные мотивы. В этом смысле Шрила Прабхупада стратег наивысшего калибра. Духовность С.Кови несколько абстрактна, хотя он, без сомнения, очень мудрый человек. Все же С.Кови больше помогает решать материальные проблемы, в то время как Шрила Прабхупада постоянно мотивирует нас переходом на трансцендентный уровень сознания.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Виталий Куликов
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать, когда приходит зависть? Зависть к духовному развитию друга. Можно ли ее трансформировать во что-то позитивное? На данный момент вместо того, чтобы поддержать его и порадоваться, из меня выходит что-то пессимистичное, негативное... Очень неприятное состояние от которого хочется избавиться. Заранее благодарен за Ваш ответ.


Я не знаю лекарства от зависти по отношению к духовному прогрессу друга. Наверняка можно лишь сказать, что зависть говорит о невысоком духовном уровне. Может быть просто попробовать поднять свой духовный уровень, занимаясь бескорыстным служением? Зависть означает присутствие в сердце корысти и желания во всем быть первым. Если уйдет эта амбиция и корысть, то уйдет и зависть. Однако это может не произойти быстро. Поэтому даже тот факт, что вы уже отслеживаете свою зависть и стыдитесь ее, говорит о том, что случай не безнадежный. Глядя на свою зависть в свете знания, вы хотя бы не позволяете ей расти. И это хорошее начало в борьбе с ней. Всегда направляйте на нее прожектор духовного знания, чтобы у нее не было шанса спрятаться в темном уголке сердца и начать там расти. Желаю успеха в борьбе с коварным врагом! Кришна в помощь!

----------


## АндреI

Николай Ивков
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите мои поклоны.
Вопрос: Очень часто среди преданных, да и в лекциях, можно слышать такие высказывания:
"Господь из сердца подсказывает" или "Параматма из сердца мне подсказала" или очень часто говорится что животные действуют на Параматме, поэтому они более чувствительны к природе, или Сам Кришна в БГ говорит что Я Сам даю преданному разум с помощью которого он может прийти ко мне. И реально понимаешь что во всех этих случаях преданные не имеют ввиду собственный ум. Да и сам часто ощущаешь реальное присутствие Господа в своей жизни, каждый это ощущал, как Господь направляет изнутри.(конечно не имеются в виду те случаи когда люди говорят что с ними Бог разговаривает и т.д..)
И с другой стороны Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к ШБ 4.28.41 что Господь в сердце как чайтья-гуру начинает давать наставления преданному только на стадии Рагануга бхакти, а до этого преданный получает наставления только через гуру.
Ведь в обоих случаях действует Бог, но если я правильно понимаю в разных аспектах? Объясните пожалуйста разницу этих проявлений Бога в сердце.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Как Параматма Кришна является источником знания, памяти и забвения для всех существ (БГ 15.15). Он дает знание всем живым существам как себя поддерживать и вести в разных обстоятельствах. Разум человека так же является проявлением Параматмы, о чем сказано в ШБ 2.2.35.Мы так же можем получать от Кришны духовные откровения, но мы можем загордиться такой прямой связью с Богом. Поэтому для развития в нас культуры смирения и служения Кришна ставит между Собой и нами духовного учителя, который является Его представителем. Это приучает нас к идее зависимости от старших преданных и прививает нам культуру почтения и уважения, которую очень ценит Кришна.

----------


## АндреI

Джада Бхарата
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху!Примите поклоны.
Вопрос:Кали юга прогрессирует и на лицо деградация.Появляются множество пороков,но также и присутствует технический прогресс,который мы используем в служении Кришне.применяя принцип "юкта-вайрагья".Я в лекциях преданных несколько раз слышал,что технический прогресс в эту Кали югу происходит ,потому что в ней явился Господь Чайтанья.И мы с помощью технического прогресса распространяем славу Святого имени.В другие Кали юги прогресса нет,деградация идет полным ходом.Насколько авторитетно это утверждение?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Джада Бхарата
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху!Примите поклоны.
> Вопрос:Кали юга прогрессирует и на лицо деградация.Появляются множество пороков,но также и присутствует технический прогресс,который мы используем в служении Кришне.применяя принцип "юкта-вайрагья".Я в лекциях преданных несколько раз слышал,что технический прогресс в эту Кали югу происходит ,потому что в ней явился Господь Чайтанья.И мы с помощью технического прогресса распространяем славу Святого имени.В другие Кали юги прогресса нет,деградация идет полным ходом.Насколько авторитетно это утверждение?


Обычно когда мы что-то утверждаем, мы ссылаемся на шастры-гуру-садху. Я не встречал нигде описания других Кали-юг и потому не могу утверждать, как события развиваются там с точки зрения технического прогресса.

----------


## АндреI

Тимур Тукаев
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
Моя супруга плохо относится к Сознанию Кришны (ну, далеко не самый достойный у нее перед глазами пример)) - она очень поздно встает и с работы приезжает как правило после 23 часов. Уговоры, споры, просьбы не действуют. По сути, это время, которое приходится "красть" у раннего отхода ко сну, чтобы ее дождаться и позадавать ей вопросы про работу, послушать ее, поговорить и т.п. является единственным временем + часть выходных, когда мы общаемся и являемся семьей (я ухожу на работу, когда она еще спит). Но проблема в том, что, ложась так поздно (около 24 или и того позже) я не могу практиковать ранний подъем - сил не хватает на него. Вопрос в том, правильно ли в данном случае выбирать отношения или правильнее выбрать садхану? Харе Кришна!

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Гончаренко
Харе Кришна!
1)Почему алкоголь относится к одурманивающему средству (наркотику) со стороны ИСККОН и не признается как таковым со стороны государства? 
2) Почему мы признаем кофеин как наркотическое средство, а Миристицин (из мускатного ореха) и Эвгенол (эугенол) (из гвоздики, корицы) нет 
3) Если я съем что-то превыше нормы или например пережарю до черноты какое-либо блюдо и также съем, будет ли это нарушение принципа чистоты, т.е. Принятием интоксикации?
4) Можно ли предлагать Богу пищу, содержащую синтетические химические элементы, или те же добавки с маркировкой Е , в том числе Глутамат Натрия?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Тимур Тукаев
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
> Моя супруга плохо относится к Сознанию Кришны (ну, далеко не самый достойный у нее перед глазами пример)) - она очень поздно встает и с работы приезжает как правило после 23 часов. Уговоры, споры, просьбы не действуют. По сути, это время, которое приходится "красть" у раннего отхода ко сну, чтобы ее дождаться и позадавать ей вопросы про работу, послушать ее, поговорить и т.п. является единственным временем + часть выходных, когда мы общаемся и являемся семьей (я ухожу на работу, когда она еще спит). Но проблема в том, что, ложась так поздно (около 24 или и того позже) я не могу практиковать ранний подъем - сил не хватает на него. Вопрос в том, правильно ли в данном случае выбирать отношения или правильнее выбрать садхану? Харе Кришна!


Выбор мы делаем на основе системы ценностей. Что для вас ценнее, то и выбирайте. И за выбором следует ответственность, которую вы полностью принимаете, сделав свой выбор.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Гончаренко
> Харе Кришна!
> 1)Почему алкоголь относится к одурманивающему средству (наркотику) со стороны ИСККОН и не признается как таковым со стороны государства? 
> 2) Почему мы признаем кофеин как наркотическое средство, а Миристицин (из мускатного ореха) и Эвгенол (эугенол) (из гвоздики, корицы) нет 
> 3) Если я съем что-то превыше нормы или например пережарю до черноты какое-либо блюдо и также съем, будет ли это нарушение принципа чистоты, т.е. Принятием интоксикации?
> 4) Можно ли предлагать Богу пищу, содержащую синтетические химические элементы, или те же добавки с маркировкой Е , в том числе Глутамат Натрия?


1. Государство тоже признает алкоголь одурманивающим средством. Странно, что вы этого не заметили. Разрушительное влияние алкоголя на организм и семью - очевидный для всех факт. Но государство зарабатывает на алкоголе огромные деньги и потому разрешаетт его.

2. Кофе - это массовый напиток. Но я никогда не слышал, чтобы кто-то пил напитки из мускатного ореха, гвоздики и корицы. В каком-то количестве кофеин может быть в названных вами продуктах, но кто пьет эти напитки?
3. Переедание называется атьяхара (излишество) и разрушает бхакти согласно Нектару Наставлений (стих 2). Сгоревшее блюдо очевидно вредно для здоровья. Зачем его есть?
4. Обычно Богу мы предлагаем все самое чистое. Но если названная вами пища является единственным, что вы можете себе позволить и у вас нет выбора, тогда это называется "ападхарма" - "поведение в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах". Вы вынуждены предлагать то, что есть.

----------


## АндреI

Андрей Душкин
здравствуйте Василий Рюрикович в контакте мне предложили пройти практику АУМ синрике вы что-нибудь знаете о ней?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Андрей Душкин
> здравствуйте Василий Рюрикович в контакте мне предложили пройти практику АУМ синрике вы что-нибудь знаете о ней?


Не нужно этого делать. Это форма невежества под видом знания. Лучше АУМ без "синрике".

----------


## АндреI

Андрей Душкин
спасибо

----------


## АндреI

Виталий Родный
Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Читая вопросы и ответы на них, возник следующий вопрос: Разве можно круги от прочтенной джапы посвящать кому-то? В некоторых лекциях учителей ИСККОН, говорится что джапу нельзя посвящать кому-либо, так как джапа это твое личное общение с Кришной и как вы можете передать плоды общения с Кришной кому-либо. Какое Ваше мнение по этому вопросу?

И второй вопрос: в чем смысл проведения обряда шраддха если душа бессмертна и наше тело — это костюм, и в ваших лекциях говорится, что после смерти душа в течении 40 дней получает новое тело, которое предопределяют наши мысли в момент смерти. Т.е. проведение обряда в течении 40 дней после смерти понятны, не понятно зачем такой обряд проводить раз в год и по отношению к дедушкам прадедушкам и тд, которые умерли давно, душа уже успела родится и живет в другом теле. Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Виталий Родный
> Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Читая вопросы и ответы на них, возник следующий вопрос: Разве можно круги от прочтенной джапы посвящать кому-то? В некоторых лекциях учителей ИСККОН, говорится что джапу нельзя посвящать кому-либо, так как джапа это твое личное общение с Кришной и как вы можете передать плоды общения с Кришной кому-либо. Какое Ваше мнение по этому вопросу?


Джапу мы посвящаем Кришне. Правильнее будет просить Кришну поддержать какого-то преданного, который попал в трудную ситуацию. Если хотите отдать этому человеку часть своего благочестия, то вы можете попросить Кришну с вашего счета благочестия сделать перевод на счет этого человека. Ведь может же один человек помочь другому деньгами. Почему же он не может пожертвовать часть своей благочестивой кармы другому человеку? Мне тоже трудно понять, что значит читать джапу на благо других.




> И второй вопрос: в чем смысл проведения обряда шраддха если душа бессмертна и наше тело — это костюм, и в ваших лекциях говорится, что после смерти душа в течении 40 дней получает новое тело, которое предопределяют наши мысли в момент смерти. Т.е. проведение обряда в течении 40 дней после смерти понятны, не понятно зачем такой обряд проводить раз в год и по отношению к дедушкам прадедушкам и тд, которые умерли давно, душа уже успела родится и живет в другом теле. Спасибо.


Чем быстрее проведена шраддха, тем лучше. Но даже если все сроки вышли и джива уже давно получила новое тело, шраддха окажет позитивное влияние, т.к. Кришна знает, где находится эта джива и передаст ей плод этой церемонии, что будет выражаться в повышении статуса этого существа. Например, в 9й песне ШБ (глава 8) есть история о том, как потомки Махараджи Сагары опустили в воды Ганги останки давно умерших предков и они получили освобождение. Поэтому духовные церемонии по предкам, даже проведенные с опозданием, принесут свой благой эффект.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Олейник
Уважаемый Враджендра Кумара прабху,нижайший вам поклон   , пишу вам с благодарностью за ваши труды и возможность слушать ваши лекции, которые меня меняют не без милости Шри Кришны. Бросив употреблять мясо и всю не благостную пищу, сделав небольшой алтарь дома, чтоб предлагать пищу Верховному Господу, я увидел мир с другой стороны.
Раньше чтоб я не ел мясо и подумать не мог, говоря что физически работая без мяса невозможно ,в чем благодаря вам я убедился это возможно, даже выносливее стал ))Ваши проповеди тронули мое сердце вы для меня стали шикша гуру,изучая веды я стал понимать Библию и слова Иисуса.

Вы прекрасный учитель, спасибо вам за столь бесценное знание. У меня к вам есть вопрос о звездах их так много, что Веды о них говорят? Нижайший вам поклон

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> У меня к вам есть вопрос о звездах их так много, что Веды о них говорят?


Звезды - это высшие миры (мандалы), которые светятся светом мудрости и святости великих мудрецов, живущих там. Это принципиальный смысл. Детальных описаний я не встречал, т.к. я в основном изучаю литературу Бхакти, а не космологию.

----------


## АндреI

Наталья Кучерова
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху примите мои благодарность и уважение. Спасибо Вам огромное за лекции и Ваше служение.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Иванищев
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху 
1)
Ш.Б. 1.15.35. Верховный Господь оставил проявленное Им тело, для того чтобы облегчить бремя Земли. Подобно магу, Он оставляет одно тело и принимает другие, такие как, например, воплощение рыбы и прочие. 


Чем и как оставив свое тело Кришна облегчил бремя земли ?

2)
Ш.Б. 1.15.34. Верховный нерожденный, Господь Шри Кришна, заставил членов династии Йаду покинуть свои тела, чем облегчил бремя мира. Это похоже на то, как одну колючку вытаскивают с помощью другой, хотя для того, кто это делает, обе они одинаковы. 

Вопрос - Чем и как уход членов династии Йаду облегчил бремя мира ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Оба эти вопроса связаны одной темой. В 11й песне ШБ, где тема ухода Господа и Его династии описана более подробно, сказано, что если бы династия Яду осталась на земле после ухода Кришны, то своей гордостью от принадлежности к божественной династии, они бы создали много проблем на земле. Поэтому Кришна решил их забрать отсюда, тем более, что миссию свою в войне с демонами они уже выполнили. Что касается Самого Кришны в качестве "бремени", то дело в том, что пока Он находился на земле Кали не мог полностью вступить в свои права, хотя уже наступило время Кали-юги. Поэтому, чтобы не мешать деятельности Кали-раджа (для которого Кришна был явным бременем), Кришна ушел с земли.

----------


## АндреI

Дмитрий Ткач
Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху. Вы говорили мне на лекции в омском храме, что у Вас вроде бы где-то есть электронный адрес Мадана Мохана Пр., что входит в комиссию при ДжиБиСи, занимающейся сложными философскими вопросами. Не могли бы Вы сообщить его мне?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Передал администратору группы ВКонтакте через ЛС.

----------


## АндреI

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху

Приближается месяц Пурушоттама, во время него цитирую:
..."Основная врата — это поклоняться Югала Радха-Кришне с большим желанием доставить Им удовольствие"....

Вопрос что это за божества и где взять их фотографию?

Примите мои поклоны 
Абхай Чаран дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Югала означает просто "пара, чета". Поэтому Югала Радха-Кришна это любое изображение Радхи и Кришны вместе.

----------


## АндреI

Джада Бхарата
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху!Примите поклоны.Преданный когда что то утверждает,ссылается на гуру-шастры- садху. Поясните пожалуйста,под садху подразумевается-предыдущие ачарьи или садхана(непосредственный опыт).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Джада Бхарата
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху!Примите поклоны.Преданный когда что то утверждает,ссылается на гуру-шастры- садху. Поясните пожалуйста,под садху подразумевается-предыдущие ачарьи или садхана(непосредственный опыт).


Садху - это святые люди в нашей традиции. Как правило, имеются в виду ачарьи прошлого.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Чечуга
Харе Кришна, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабуху! Я постоянно слушаю ваши лекции. и у меня скорее не вопрос, а комментарий к лекции Индуизм и Кришна.
Мне очень нравятся ваши лекции, но здесь я бы хотел отметить один момент насчет суфиев.Согласно вашим словам это достаточно поверхностная школа, являющаяся частью ислама, с чем я осмелюсь не согласиться. На самом деле мало кто знает, что суфизм не является частью исламской сампрадаи, а имеет гораздо более древние корни. "Слово Суфий согласно греческой этимологии означает мудрость, в соответствии же с арабской — чистоту. Очевидно, что оба понятия выражают одну и ту же Истину. Мудрость присутствует только там, где ум очищен от предвзятых идей, тяжести догм и угрызений совести. Что касается основ суфизма, то они такие же древние, как понятия мудрости и чистоты, которые служили вдохновением всех религиозных культов на протяжении веков. 

В действительности, суфизм является сущностью всех религиозных идеалов, и, хотя в течение различных исторических периодов большие культурные и религиозные течения притязали на его обладание, суфизм все же не потерял собственной универсальной индивидуальности. Для суфия разнообразие имен и форм мировых религиозных течений подобно покрывалам, скрывающим феномен Путеводного Духа, проявленного на всех уровнях эволюции.У суфизма нет и никогда не было начала, и он никогда не возникал как историческое явление, он существовал всегда, потому что свет всегда был внутренней сущностью человека. В высших своих проявлениях этот свет может быть назван знанием Бога, божественной мудростью - суфизмом.

 Суфизм был практикуем всегда, а его провозвестниками были люди сердца;во времена Мухаммада суфии на горе Zafah первыми ответили на его клич. Одно из объяснений термина Суфий связывается с горой Zafah. Мухаммад был первым, кто открыл для них путь в Аравии и они имели множество последователей, среди которых были Садик и Али. Суфизм затем распространился в Персии. Но когда бы суфии не выражали свои вольные мысли, они подвергались нападкам установленных религиями; так суфизм нашел свой выход в поэзии и музыке. Так случилось, что великие суфийские поэты: Хафиз, Руми, Шамс Табризи, Саади, Омар Хайям, Низами, Фарид, Джами и другие дали мудрость суфизма в мир. Именно в Индии, искусство суфизма было доведено до совершенства. Индия была духовной страной очень долгое время. Мистицизм был наукой для индийцев и их первой целью в жизни.Центральная тема жизни Суфиев - свобода души.Суфизм - философия среди религий и религия среди философий. Среди религий - это философия по причине свободомыслия суфиев, среди философий - это религия, потому что суфии идеализируют Бога своей преданностью и поклонением.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Из Википедии:




> Суфи?зм или тасаввуф (араб. ??????) — мистико-аскетическое течение в исламе, одно из основных направлений классической мусульманской философии. Последователей суфизма называют суфиями.
> 
> Согласно общепринятой точке зрения, слово суфизм происходит от арабского «суф» (шерсть) . Мусульманские исследователи и историки условно разделяют историю суфизма на три периода: период аскетизма (зухда) , период суфизма (тасаввуфа)  и период суфийских братств (тарикатов) . В связи с широким распространением идей суфизма среди различных слоев мусульманского общества в XII—XIII веках развитие получила спекулятивно-эзотерическая сторона суфийского учения, которая представляла интерес в первую очередь для образованных мусульман . В настоящее время суфизм продолжает играть важную политическую и религиозную роль в жизни исламских государств .
> 
> Гибкость суфизма и «открытость» посторонним влияниям сделали его крайне неоднородным . Суфизм вдохновлял своих последователей, раскрывал в них глубинные качества души и сыграл большую роль в развитии эстетики, этики, литературы и искусства . Путь духовного совершенства суфия лежит только через полное подчинение учителю (муршиду) и выполнение всех его указаний .





> Суфизм — это особая, иррациональная исламская наука, которую невозможно постигнуть путем эмпирических опытов или логических доказательств. Положения суфизма должны постигаться душой и сердцем человека и приниматься на веру. По этой причине, путь духовного совершенства суфия лежит только через полное подчинение учителю и выполнение всех его указаний. Суфизм, также как и все остальные исламские дисциплины, имеет своими источниками Коран и Сунну пророка Мухаммада и его первых сподвижников.
> Целью суфизма является воспитание «совершенного человека», который свободен от мирской суеты и сумел возвыситься над негативными качествами своей природы. Суфизм вдохновлял своих последователей, раскрывал в них глубинные качества души и сыграл большую роль в развитии эстетики, этики, литературы и искусства. По мнению суфиев, путь совершенствования духовного мира каждого человека был показан на примере жизни пророка Мухаммада и выражен в 21 аяте суры Аль-Ахзаб.
> 
> Суфизм совершенствует духовный мир человека. Благодаря ему мусульманин может ослабить влияние на личность материального мира и пойти по пути постоянного духовного совершенствования, бескорыстного и преданного служения Богу. Посредством суфизма человек может реализовать такие сокрытые качества своей души, как вера, покорность (ислам), терпение (сабр), довольство (ради), упование (тавакуль) и бороться с такими сокрытыми душевными пороками, как нетерпимость, гордыня, скупость.
> 
> Духовное воспитание личности невозможно осуществить только посредством механического исполнения обрядов и правовых положений, а путь духовной практики не позволяет религии закостенеть и лишиться духа. В отличие от правовой науки (фикх), регулирующей только внешние, видимые аспекты проблем, суфизм обладает способностью воздействовать на духовный мир человека посредством искреннего и преданного служения Богу.


Судя по этим описаниям, суфизм все-таки считается частью Ислама, а не каким-то независимым учением. Несмотря на присутствие идей любви и служения Богу, там нет такой ясности в понимании личности Бога, как в Гаудия-вайшнавизме.

----------


## АндреI

Анна Черепанова
Здравствуйте, Василий Рюрикович!
В одной из своих лекций вы рассказывали о ребефинге, не могли бы Вы порекомендовать хорошего специалиста по ребефингу в Москве? Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анна Черепанова
> Здравствуйте, Василий Рюрикович!
> В одной из своих лекций вы рассказывали о ребефинге, не могли бы Вы порекомендовать хорошего специалиста по ребефингу в Москве? Спасибо.


Не припомню, чтобы я об этом рассказывал, т.к. я практически ничего не знаю по этой теме. В Москве я бываю крайне редко и мало кого там знаю, тем более в этом вопросе.

----------


## АндреI

Данил Леос
Харе Кришна!Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху примите мои поклоны.смотрел программу с вашим выступлением на канале Баланс тв,про астрологию .Возник вопрос может ли получится так что обратившись к астрологу, человек может притянуть мысли астролога и тем самым сработает эффект бабочки .и человек неосознанно начнет действовать так как ему сказали и тем самым просто сам приведет себя к той ситуации.быть может даже негативной?Заранее благодарю!

----------


## АндреI

Ильмир Кияметдинов
Харе Кришна!Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху примите мои поклоны. У меня возник вопрос по стиху Ш.Б. 3.26.57 
ретас тасмад апа асан
нирабхидйата ваи гудам
гудад апано 'панач ча
мритйур лока-бхайанкарах
ретах - семя; тасмат - из этого; апах - полубог, повелитель вод; асан - возник; нирабхидйата - появился; ваи - действительно; гудам - анус; гудат - из ануса; апанах - способность к испражнению; апанат - из способности к испражнению; ча - и; мритйух - смерть; лока-бхайам-карах - приводящая в трепет всю вселенную.

После этого на свет появилось семя (способность зачинать детей) и полубог, повелевающий водами. Вслед за ним возник анус, затем - способность к испражнению и бог смерти, перед которым трепещет вся вселенная.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Из данного стиха следует, что способность извергать семя является причиной смерти. Поэтому йоги и трансценденталисты, желая увеличить продолжительность своей жизни, добровольно воздерживаются от извержения семени. Чем тщательнее человек будет хранить свое семя, тем дальше он отодвинет свою смерть. Есть немало йогов, которые благодаря строгому воздержанию доживают до трехсот или даже до семисот лет, и в «Бхагаватам» ясно сказано, что извержение семени является причиной страшной смерти. Того, кто не знает меры в сексуальных наслаждениях, ожидает преждевременная кончина.

Прабхупада пишет, что из этого стиха следует .... Очевидной связи в тексте между семенем и смертью нет. Почему он так написал? 
И ещё вопрос: "Известно, что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати никогда не терял семя. Но прожил он всего лишь 62 года. Да и Прабхупада сам прожил не слишком то много. На мой взгляд тут какое то противоречие. Почему они не жили 300-700 лет? Как вы думаете?" Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Данил Леос
> Харе Кришна!Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху примите мои поклоны.смотрел программу с вашим выступлением на канале Баланс тв,про астрологию .Возник вопрос может ли получится так что обратившись к астрологу, человек может притянуть мысли астролога и тем самым сработает эффект бабочки .и человек неосознанно начнет действовать так как ему сказали и тем самым просто сам приведет себя к той ситуации.быть может даже негативной?Заранее благодарю!


Не переоценивайте все эти "эффекты бабочки" и т.д. Карма человека - это очень могущественная сила, которую контролирует материальная природа под руководством Вишну. Поэтому просто мысли астролога вряд ли могут так драматично все поменять. Кроме случая, когда этот астролог окажется чистой и могущественной личностью, которая может дать такие наставления, которые способны преодолеть карму. Судьба человека - это не чистый лист, на котором мы можем писать что угодно и когда угодно. У кармы глубокие корни и потому люди склонны следовать своей природе и идти проторенными путями. Довольно мало находится людей, которые способны в корне все поменять. В большинстве случаев при самом оптимистическом раскладе удается просто связать свою природу с духовной жизнью.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ильмир Кияметдинов
> Прабхупада пишет, что из этого стиха следует .... Очевидной связи в тексте между семенем и смертью нет. Почему он так написал?


Связь может быть логической, а может быть контекстной или ассоциативной. В данном стихе есть слова "семя" и "смерть". И хотя в данном стихе они логически не связаны, у Шрилы Прабхупады возникла ассоциативная связь в контексте ведической культуры, т.к. трактаты по Аюрведе и Йоге четко и логично увязывают воздержание со здоровьем и долголетием, а сексуальную невоздержанность - с болезнями и преждевременной смертью. Поэтому утверждение Шрилы Прабхупады вполне логично и уместно в контексте ведической культуры.




> И ещё вопрос: "Известно, что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати никогда не терял семя. Но прожил он всего лишь 62 года. Да и Прабхупада сам прожил не слишком то много. На мой взгляд тут какое то противоречие. Почему они не жили 300-700 лет? Как вы думаете?" Заранее благодарю за ответ.


У них не было такой задачи. Преданные такого уровня являются инструментами в руках Кришны и Он сам решает, когда им пора уходить. Более того, у них было огромное количество учеников, что тоже не способствует долголетию и здоровью. Поэтому следование воздержанию - это не единственный фактор долголетия. Шанкарачарья, который принял саннйасу в шесть лет и тоже был найштхика-брахмачари, прожил немногим более 30 лет. Он просто выполнил свою миссию и ушел. Но если кто-то ставит долголетие в качестве жизненного приоритета, тогда воздержание может весьма помочь.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, мои нижайшие поклоны. Скажите пожалуйста если умирает домашнее животное - кошка, как можно ей помочь. Можно ли ей на шею одеть кантхималу, и когда умрет в рот покапать воды с Ганги и положить листик Туласи.
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## АндреI

Виталий Куликов
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите, пожалуйста, если духовный учитель оставляет свое служения как гуру, теряют ли силу его наставления данные ученикам?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, мои нижайшие поклоны. Скажите пожалуйста если умирает домашнее животное - кошка, как можно ей помочь. Можно ли ей на шею одеть кантхималу, и когда умрет в рот покапать воды с Ганги и положить листик Туласи.
> Спасибо заранее!


Одевать кантхималу на кошку не надо. Можно окропить ее тело водой Ганги. Этого достаточно. Если она жила в семье преданных, она неизбежно слышала Маха-мантру, пробовала прасад и одно это уже дает ей шансы хорошего прогресса в следующей жизни.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Виталий Куликов
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите, пожалуйста, если духовный учитель оставляет свое служения как гуру, теряют ли силу его наставления данные ученикам?


Если наставления были даны согласно шастрам и если они были благотоврны для ученика, то эти наставления позитивны и не теряют своей силы. Все, что было сделано духовного - обладает вечной, неразрушимой природой.

----------


## АндреI

София Город
Дорогой, Василий Рюрикович, желаю Вам доброго здоровья. Совсем недавно увлеклась Вашими лекциями, к-рые стали для меня как пища для голодного. У меня 2 вопроса:

 1) 20 лет назад я пережила отделение души от тела во время испытанного мною страха-ужаса из-за 7-летнего сына. У меня подкосились ноги, и я вылетела из своего тела и видела всю панораму событий сверху. Будучи наверху, я уже не испытывала страха, оценила всю обстановку. Промелькнула мысль:"если не я, то кто?". И, я не спустилась в тело, а я, каким-то образом, как будто, взяв себя за шкирку, приподняла своё тело с земли (поставила на ноги) и таким образом соединилась с телом. Сразу после этого, действовала быстро и чётко - сына спасла. И меня до сих пор мучает мысль: так что это было? 

2) А 10 лет назад, я победила смертельную болезнь. И вот с тех пор радость жизни, радость бытия переполняет меня. Значит ли это, что я пребываю в гуне страсти? А жадность к познанию - это страсть или благость? Если ответите, очень буду Вам благодарна, а не ответите - всё равно благодарю Вас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> София Город
> Дорогой, Василий Рюрикович, желаю Вам доброго здоровья. Совсем недавно увлеклась Вашими лекциями, к-рые стали для меня как пища для голодного. У меня 2 вопроса:
> 
>  1) 20 лет назад я пережила отделение души от тела во время испытанного мною страха-ужаса из-за 7-летнего сына. У меня подкосились ноги, и я вылетела из своего тела и видела всю панораму событий сверху. Будучи наверху, я уже не испытывала страха, оценила всю обстановку. Промелькнула мысль:"если не я, то кто?". И, я не спустилась в тело, а я, каким-то образом, как будто, взяв себя за шкирку, приподняла своё тело с земли (поставила на ноги) и таким образом соединилась с телом. Сразу после этого, действовала быстро и чётко - сына спасла. И меня до сих пор мучает мысль: так что это было? 
> 
> 2) А 10 лет назад, я победила смертельную болезнь. И вот с тех пор радость жизни, радость бытия переполняет меня. Значит ли это, что я пребываю в гуне страсти? А жадность к познанию - это страсть или благость? Если ответите, очень буду Вам благодарна, а не ответите - всё равно благодарю Вас.


1. Это был временный выход из тела. Вы же сами все очень ясно написали. Благодаря этому опыту вы стали воспринимать реальность иначе, значительно шире. В этом и есть смысл этого опыта выхода из тела.

2. Признаки трех гун очень хорошо описаны в 14, 17 и 18 главах Бхагавад-гиты. Не поленитесь, прочитайте эти главы и вы все поймете.

----------


## АндреI

Павел Андреевич
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Иногда в квартирах моих знакомых или родственников мне попадаются старые книги Шрилы Прабхупады, которые они приобрели много лет назад и не читают. Лучше ли будет забрать эти книги и распространить их другим людям, или оставить их, надеясь на их очищающую силу? Какой вариант проповеди практичнее?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Павел Андреевич
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Иногда в квартирах моих знакомых или родственников мне попадаются старые книги Шрилы Прабхупады, которые они приобрели много лет назад и не читают. Лучше ли будет забрать эти книги и распространить их другим людям, или оставить их, надеясь на их очищающую силу? Какой вариант проповеди практичнее?


Такие вопросы нужно решать на месте, хорошо понимая текущую ситуацию и людей, вовлеченных в нее. На расстоянии мне сложно оценить практичность того или иного варианта. Ориентируйтесь по обстоятельствам. С одной стороны, Кришна устроил так, что книги оказались в конкретном доме и это не зря. С другой стороны, если вы видите реальный шанс дать эти книги более заинтересованным людям, значит сделайте это.

----------


## АндреI

Павел Андреевич
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Ещё один вопрос. На нашей бхакти-врикше мы затронули тему призыва священных рек: Ганги, Ямуны и т.д. для совершения ачамана и нанесения тилаки. Тоесть речь идёт о мантре "Ганге ча Ямуна чайва...". Было выдвинуто утверждение, со ссылкой на приближенного слугу одно из наших духовных учителей, что человек не имеющий брахманической инициации не может читать эту мантру, потому что может совершить апарадхи. Наши мнения в итоге разделились, т.к. некоторые слышали обратное от старших преданных нашей ятры. Где же всё таки истина?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Павел Андреевич
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Ещё один вопрос. На нашей бхакти-врикше мы затронули тему призыва священных рек: Ганги, Ямуны и т.д. для совершения ачамана и нанесения тилаки. Тоесть речь идёт о мантре "Ганге ча Ямуна чайва...". Было выдвинуто утверждение, со ссылкой на приближенного слугу одно из наших духовных учителей, что человек не имеющий брахманической инициации не может читать эту мантру, потому что может совершить апарадхи. Наши мнения в итоге разделились, т.к. некоторые слышали обратное от старших преданных нашей ятры. Где же всё таки истина?


Это просто призыв к священным рекам войти в нашу воду. Апарадху может совершить так же и человек со второй и даже с третьей инициацией. Надо просто учиться внимательности и преданности, а не слепо бояться апарадх. Квалификацию нужно развивать, тогда и инициация появится.

----------


## АндреI

Olexandr Kononenko
просьба))) передайте пожалуйста Враджендра кумар большо е большое спасибо ,и поклон ,извиняюсь за доставленные беспокойстава

----------


## АндреI

Надежда Коцеба
Здравствуйте,уважаемый Враджендра Кумар.у меня к вам очень личный,но крайне важный для меня вопрос,скажите пожалуйста,какие у вас отношения с женой?существует ла между вами нежность,ласка(я не о сексе).вы можете позволить себе ее оскорбить,обозвать,сказать что то грубое..и в принципе может ли муж оскорблять жену,если да,то в каких ситуациях.надеюсь на ваш ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надежда Коцеба
> Здравствуйте,уважаемый Враджендра Кумар.у меня к вам очень личный,но крайне важный для меня вопрос,скажите пожалуйста,какие у вас отношения с женой?существует ла между вами нежность,ласка(я не о сексе).вы можете позволить себе ее оскорбить,обозвать,сказать что то грубое..и в принципе может ли муж оскорблять жену,если да,то в каких ситуациях.надеюсь на ваш ответ.


Личные вопросы в публичном пространстве не обсуждаются. Хотя, возможно, сейчас нравы изменились и тайна семейных отношений уже воспринимается интернет-общественностью как преступное укрывательство от общественного мнения...
Скажу лишь, что у нас с женой отношения скорее дружеские, уважительные, при которых оскорбления считаются неприемлемыми. Конфликтные ситуации быстро разруливаем при помощи разума и чувства юмора. Каких-то серьезных эмоциональных проблем нет, т.к. стараемся жить не на уровне ума и чувств, а на уровне разума и уважения.

----------


## АндреI

Нараяна Дас
Дорогой Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

Очень хотелось бы увидеть Вас и послушать Ваши лекции на следующем фестивале Садху Санга. Я думаю, что они очень нужны преданным, так как реально включают разум и помогают на практике применить наше учение, что совсем не просто.

Есть ли вероятность Вашего приезда на этот Фестиваль? Что можем сделать мы, чтобы Вы могли приехать? 

Смиренно прошу Вас, рассмотрите такую возможность. Это действительно важно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Нараяна Дас
> Дорогой Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
> 
> Очень хотелось бы увидеть Вас и послушать Ваши лекции на следующем фестивале Садху Санга. Я думаю, что они очень нужны преданным, так как реально включают разум и помогают на практике применить наше учение, что совсем не просто.
> 
> Есть ли вероятность Вашего приезда на этот Фестиваль? Что можем сделать мы, чтобы Вы могли приехать? 
> 
> Смиренно прошу Вас, рассмотрите такую возможность. Это действительно важно.


Прабху, спасибо вам за высокую оценку моих скромных проповеднических начинаний. Однако не все разделяют вашу позицию. Так или иначе, я езжу редко и только по приглашениям, и если приглашающая сторона берет на себя финансовые обязательства за мои билеты и проживание. С 2005 по 2012 годы Орг.комитет фестиваля Садху-санга ежегодно приглашал меня и хотя бы частично брал на себя финансовую ответственность за мой приезд. Последние годы приглашений не поступало. Я за всем стараюсь видеть волю Кришны и я склонен думать, что Кришна таким образом помогает мне поддерживать здоровье. Дело в том, что последние четыре года по состоянию здоровья я следую очень строгой диете и режиму питания. На фестивалях у меня нет возможности самостоятельно готовить, а общий прасад мне не подходит. Поэтому фестиваль - это серьезное испытание для моего желудка. То есть, я не могу сам себя пригласить и сам себя назначить выступающим на Фестивале. Только в моей родной ятре Владивостока я могу сам себя назначить лектором. В остальных местах я не имею таких полномочий. Однако я не вижу никаких проблем с этим, т.к. благодаря интернету любой может слушать и смотреть мои лекции в сети без моего личного присутствия. Поэтому проблема решается в другой плоскости, т.к. можно слушать лекции, не тратя деньги на дорогие билеты и не подвергая мое здоровье ненужным стрессам. Если по воле Кришны мое здоровье улучшится и меня снова будут приглашать и помогать оплачивать билеты, то я буду приезжать. А пока я действую в посильном для себя режиме.

----------


## АндреI

Денис Клещёнок
Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы получить ответ по вопросу положения луны, с точки зрения ведической космологии. Есть ли по этому поводу однозначная позиция

----------


## АндреI

Георгий Халавин
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите мои поклоны, вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Скажите пожалуйста что делать преданному, если он нарушил свои обеты на Картику?

----------


## АндреI

Андрей Галетенко
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! В недавней лекции было сказано, что все души находятся в системе постепенного роста... Исходя из этого, как правильно понимать, что значит "вечно обусловленные души"? Они никогда не вернуться в духовный мир, раз навечно низвергнуты в темнейшие углы ада?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Георгий Халавин
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите мои поклоны, вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Скажите пожалуйста что делать преданному, если он нарушил свои обеты на Картику?


Не надо делать из этого трагедии. Главное - продолжать свое преданное служение. Картика - это всего лишь один месяц в году. Есть еще 11 месяцев. Не нужно думать, что на Картике свет клином сошелся. Шрила Прабхупада делал акценты на других вещах. Все мы неизбежно совершаем какие-то ошибки, но Кришна снисходителен. Он не формалист.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Андрей Галетенко
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! В недавней лекции было сказано, что все души находятся в системе постепенного роста... Исходя из этого, как правильно понимать, что значит "вечно обусловленные души"? Они никогда не вернуться в духовный мир, раз навечно низвергнуты в темнейшие углы ада?


"Вечно обусловленные души" означает, что никто не знает, когда душа пришла сюда и никто не не знает, когда она уйдет отсюда. То есть, это все на ее личный выбор. Но тем не менее, мир так устроен, что у души постоянно есть возможности для развития. Хотя Кришна не заставляет нас, но Он так устроил, что, в конце концов, все рано или поздно начинают двигаться к Нему.

----------


## АндреI

Денис Клещёнок
Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы получить ответ по вопросу положения луны, с точки зрения ведической космологии. Есть ли по этому поводу однозначная позиция

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Информация в ШБ по поводу Луны вполне однозначная. Но нам от этого не легче, т.к. Луна относится к категории райских планет и потому контакт с райской реальностью Луны требует от нас другого уровня сознания и благочестия. Пока для нас Луна подобна туго закрытой банке с медом. Мы что-то видим, но доступа к меду, то есть, к райской реальности Луны, не имеем из-за отсутствия квалификации. Поэтому дело не в однозначности информации, а в нашей квалификации понимать эту информацию. Мы просто привыкли изучать космос эмпирически и не понимаем, что космос может открываться или не открываться в зависимости от нашей моральной квалификации. Мы сейчас сосредоточены на своих чувствах и разуме. Космос для нас - предмет изучения с целью эксплуатации, а не предмет поклонения. Поэтому с таким подходом мы осознаем только то, что открывается нашим нынешним чувствам и скептическому разуму.

----------


## АндреI

Надежда Леонидовна
Василий Рюрикович, Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны?? Я впервые услышала Ваши лекции более 5 лет назад, но только недавно узнала, что по специальности Вы, оказывается, филолог-востоковед, переводчик японского языка! Это меня приятно удивило, т.к. сама сейчас изучаю японский язык в университете. Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы когда-нибудь пробовали переводить какие-либо Ведические тексты или читать лекции на японском? И знаете ли Вы японцев, которые интересуются Ведическим знанием, которые живут в самой Японии или во Владивостоке? Я знаю, что в Токио есть центр iskcon, но судя по фото, туда ходят в основном индийцы, которые живут в Японии. Может быть Вы что-то знаете о том, как обстоят дела с iskcon в Японии..? Если честно, в течение последнего года я стала активнее общаться с преданными и регулярно ходить в храм, а до этого просто слушала лекции в одиночестве. И вот теперь я иногда чувствую, что необъяснимый интерес к изучению японского, который был сначала, постепенно угасает (по совокупности причин), но я все-таки хочу завершить начатое и пытаюсь найти какие-то стимулы и способы взаимосвязи преданного служения с изучением японского языка. Интересно узнать Ваше мнение по этому поводу. Заранее благодарю!^^

----------


## АндреI

Георгий Чибисов
Мне 18, учусь на Архитектора. Скажите, для того, чтобы стать НАСТОЯЩИМ архитектором достаточно ли владеть академическими навыками, или здесь нужно еще принять какие то высокие стандарты в духовной жизни?

----------


## АндреI

Лилия Юлия
Доброго времени суток, Уважаемый Василий Рюрикович! Ваши лекции и Знания, которые Вы даете нам - это волшебный Источник с Нектаром. Чем больше впитываю - тем больше хочется. Благодарю Кршну за то, что Вы есть у нас. ???? 
Я опишу историю. Мне важно Ваше мнение. 
Человека (сотрудника компании) направляют на повышение квалификации в столицу страны. Сотрудник - человек скромный, никого локтями распихивать не пытается. 
Доброжелательный. Заказаны билеты на недельный курс учебы. Компания оплачивает все расходы связанные с поездкой. Компания весьма серьезная и солидная. И сам сотрудник 
не ожидал, что ему открываются такие возможности, и компания оказывает такое доверие. Курсы очень перспективные, в дальнейшем способствуют хорошей карьере и развитию 
человека в данной сфере. Горизонты открываются достаточно широкие. Но есть одна проблема - не с кем оставить 3 летнего ребенка. При этом ребенок имел определенное лечение и строгий график приема определенных лекарств. Но... Все родные заняты. Хотя, наверное, человек мог бы определенными усилиями найти где и кому оставить ребенка на неделю, пояснить прием лекарств ребенка. В итоге, он принимает решение отказаться от данной, важной для него, поездки на курсы. 
В течение следующего месяца Руководство компании ищет разные поводы недовольства работой сотрудника. И следует скорое его увольнение из компании. 
Я размышляла по поводу этой ситуации. Хочу разобраться и понять. 
Вопрос: для этого человека ЭТО была предопределенность? Так и должно было быть? или..? что-то другое? Человек неправильно распорядился своей свободой? Благодарю Вас.

----------


## АндреI

Лада Разуева
Добрый день.Скажите ,пожалуйста ,какую аянамшу вы использует

----------


## АндреI

Иван Петровский
Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович! Скажите пожалуйста, возможно ли организовать Ваш приезд в г. Кременчуг (Украина) для выступления с циклом лекций "Самое совершенное знание" (или ее части). Если да, то с кем и где можно обсудить эти вопросы. Благодарю Вас!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Иван Петровский
> Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович! Скажите пожалуйста, возможно ли организовать Ваш приезд в г. Кременчуг (Украина) для выступления с циклом лекций "Самое совершенное знание" (или ее части). Если да, то с кем и где можно обсудить эти вопросы. Благодарю Вас!


До лета 2016 года все мои поездки уже расписаны. Летом я никуда не езжу, т.к. из Маяпура на каникулы приезжает моя семья. А про более позднее время пока говорить рановато.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Лада Разуева
> Добрый день.Скажите ,пожалуйста ,какую аянамшу вы использует


Шри Сурья Сиддханта аянамша и дополнительные настройки по этой же системе. Это единственная система, которая показывает то,что говорил Шрила Прабхупада о своем гороскопе. В "Трансцендентном Дневнике" Хари Шаури прабху есть описание, что Шрила Прабхупада, дав астрологу данные своего рождения, добавил: "мой Раши - Митхуна", что на простом языке означает "моя Луна - в Близнецах". Если вы посчитаете карту Шрилы Прабхупады по общепринятым настройкам Лахири, вы получите Луну в Тельце. И почему-то это никого не смущает. Но при настройках Шри Сурья Сиддханты Луна попадает в Близнецы! Для меня это стало решающим фактором. По моему опыту эти настройки более точно показывают начало периодов и подпериодов. Более того, Сурья Сиддханта показывает не положение планет (Дрик Сиддханта), которое можно увидеть в телескоп, а ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ПОЛУБОГОВ планет, что невозможно увидеть в телескоп. И именно полубоги придают планетам особый характер и энергии.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надежда Леонидовна
> Василий Рюрикович, Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны?? Я впервые услышала Ваши лекции более 5 лет назад, но только недавно узнала, что по специальности Вы, оказывается, филолог-востоковед, переводчик японского языка! Это меня приятно удивило, т.к. сама сейчас изучаю японский язык в университете. Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы когда-нибудь пробовали переводить какие-либо Ведические тексты или читать лекции на японском? И знаете ли Вы японцев, которые интересуются Ведическим знанием, которые живут в самой Японии или во Владивостоке? Я знаю, что в Токио есть центр iskcon, но судя по фото, туда ходят в основном индийцы, которые живут в Японии. Может быть Вы что-то знаете о том, как обстоят дела с iskcon в Японии..? Если честно, в течение последнего года я стала активнее общаться с преданными и регулярно ходить в храм, а до этого просто слушала лекции в одиночестве. И вот теперь я иногда чувствую, что необъяснимый интерес к изучению японского, который был сначала, постепенно угасает (по совокупности причин), но я все-таки хочу завершить начатое и пытаюсь найти какие-то стимулы и способы взаимосвязи преданного служения с изучением японского языка. Интересно узнать Ваше мнение по этому поводу. Заранее благодарю!^^


Последний раз я работал с японским языком в 1991 году, когда во Владивосток приезжал Театр Теней из Токио. Я переводил и озвучивал их спектакли. Но все это в далеком прошлом. В 1989 я переписывался с преданными из Японии и они присылали мне календари экадаши для Дальнего Востока, т.к. тогда еще не было доступных компьютеров для расчетов. Они присылали мне фотографии своих харинам и программ. Тогда там в основном были одни японцы. Индусы появились там позже. По природе японцы очень материалистичны и с большим трудом принимают духовность, особенно в такой экзотической форме. Тем не менее, на японском языке есть Бхагавад-гита и многие другие книги. Проповедовать на японском я не пробовал, т.к. у нас нет японской аудитории, а получить визу в Японию крайне сложно. Да я и забыл уже язык порядком, объясниться, конечно, смогу, но свободно говорить уже не могу. Хотя Кавичандра Махарадж (Джи-Би-Си по Японии) регулярно приглашает меня туда, я не вижу себя на том поле деятельности.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Георгий Чибисов
> Мне 18, учусь на Архитектора. Скажите, для того, чтобы стать НАСТОЯЩИМ архитектором достаточно ли владеть академическими навыками, или здесь нужно еще принять какие то высокие стандарты в духовной жизни?


Если вы хотите просто быть мирским архитектором, то тут достаточно материальной квалификации и везения. Если же вы хотите одухотворить свою специальность, то тут необходимо знать науку Васту и иметь духовные представления об устройстве мироздания.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Лилия Юлия
> Доброго времени суток, Уважаемый Василий Рюрикович! Ваши лекции и Знания, которые Вы даете нам - это волшебный Источник с Нектаром. Чем больше впитываю - тем больше хочется. Благодарю Кршну за то, что Вы есть у нас. ???? 
> Я опишу историю. Мне важно Ваше мнение. 
> Человека (сотрудника компании) направляют на повышение квалификации в столицу страны. Сотрудник - человек скромный, никого локтями распихивать не пытается. 
> Доброжелательный. Заказаны билеты на недельный курс учебы. Компания оплачивает все расходы связанные с поездкой. Компания весьма серьезная и солидная. И сам сотрудник 
> не ожидал, что ему открываются такие возможности, и компания оказывает такое доверие. Курсы очень перспективные, в дальнейшем способствуют хорошей карьере и развитию 
> человека в данной сфере. Горизонты открываются достаточно широкие. Но есть одна проблема - не с кем оставить 3 летнего ребенка. При этом ребенок имел определенное лечение и строгий график приема определенных лекарств. Но... Все родные заняты. Хотя, наверное, человек мог бы определенными усилиями найти где и кому оставить ребенка на неделю, пояснить прием лекарств ребенка. В итоге, он принимает решение отказаться от данной, важной для него, поездки на курсы. 
> В течение следующего месяца Руководство компании ищет разные поводы недовольства работой сотрудника. И следует скорое его увольнение из компании. 
> Я размышляла по поводу этой ситуации. Хочу разобраться и понять. 
> Вопрос: для этого человека ЭТО была предопределенность? Так и должно было быть? или..? что-то другое? Человек неправильно распорядился своей свободой? Благодарю Вас.


Судя по всему, у этого человека отсутствует особое стремление к карьере и он это продемонстрировал своим выбором. Предопределенность тоже нужно выбрать, что он и сделал.

----------


## АндреI

> Шри Сурья Сиддханта аянамша и дополнительные настройки по этой же системе. Это единственная система, которая показывает то,что говорил Шрила Прабхупада о своем гороскопе. В "Трансцендентном Дневнике" Хари Шаури прабху есть описание, что Шрила Прабхупада, дав астрологу данные своего рождения, добавил: "мой Раши - Митхуна", что на простом языке означает "моя Луна - в Близнецах". Если вы посчитаете карту Шрилы Прабхупады по общепринятым настройкам Лахири, вы получите Луну в Тельце. И почему-то это никого не смущает. Но при настройках Шри Сурья Сиддханты Луна попадает в Близнецы! Для меня это стало решающим фактором. По моему опыту эти настройки более точно показывают начало периодов и подпериодов. Более того, Сурья Сиддханта показывает не положение планет (Дрик Сиддханта), которое можно увидеть в телескоп, а ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ПОЛУБОГОВ планет, что невозможно увидеть в телескоп. И именно полубоги придают планетам особый характер и энергии.


Лада Разуева
Благодарю .Скажите ,пожалуйста ,что об этом говорит ваш Джьотиш Гуру? Какая Джьотиш парампара придерживается этой аянамши? Посмотрела гороскоп Прабхупады.При Аянамше СурьЯ Луна в этот день не попадает в Близнецы, никак. И образуется страшная Гуру Чандала йога .Что совершенно неприемлемо . Благодарю

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Может быть вы меня не правильно поняли. Я не уверен, что вы выставили правильные настройки Шри Сурья Сиддханты. Они есть только в последних версиях программы Джаганнатха Хора. Луна попадает именно в Близнецы, как и говорил Шрила Прабхупада. И никакой Гуру-Чандала йоги не формируется. Настройкам Шри Сурья Сиддханты следуют в Удупи (Юж.Индия), где меня и научили этим расчетам три года назад. Что для кого приемлемо или нет, каждый решает сам. Вообще разговоры по Джйотиш таким образом не ведутся. Нужно все в живую показывать.

----------


## АндреI

Наталья Моргунова
Харе Кришна,мои поклоны!вопрос по Б.Г.5.15,из лекций обзора Б.Г.,я не поняла что значит мы можем поменять мотивацию желаний,не меняя деятельность?у меня такой пример в голове.один знакомый работает на рыбаловецком судне,узнав о карме,его стала тяготить работа,т.к.убивается рыба,да еще и браконьерство применяется.спустя время,он поменял взгляд на свою работу и теперь говорит,что я рыбу не убиваю,а освобождаю души от рыбьих тел.спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Наталья Моргунова
> Харе Кришна,мои поклоны!вопрос по Б.Г.5.15,из лекций обзора Б.Г.,я не поняла что значит мы можем поменять мотивацию желаний,не меняя деятельность?у меня такой пример в голове.один знакомый работает на рыбаловецком судне,узнав о карме,его стала тяготить работа,т.к.убивается рыба,да еще и браконьерство применяется.спустя время,он поменял взгляд на свою работу и теперь говорит,что я рыбу не убиваю,а освобождаю души от рыбьих тел.спасибо


Деятельность мы изменить не можем, т.к. она диктуется нашей гуна-кармой. Это сфера предопределенности, хотя у кого-то бывает довольно универсальная природа с несколькими вариантами, но за их пределы выйти тоже невозможно. Но наша мотивация - это внутренняя сфера нашей свободы. Тут на основе духовного знания много чего можно поменять.

----------


## АндреI

Алёна Варт
Добрый вечер Василий Рюрикович! Скажите, пожалуйста, а путь к Кришне и обретения любви к нему отличается чем-то если ты мужчина или женщина? Если да, то в чем особенности такого пути и познания Бога, если я женщина в этой жизни. И как должна выражаться такая любовь? Как женщина к мужчине, как дочери к отцу? Я понимаю, что данная любовь трансцендентна, но как ее понять и постичь, если я человек? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алёна Варт
> Добрый вечер Василий Рюрикович! Скажите, пожалуйста, а путь к Кришне и обретения любви к нему отличается чем-то если ты мужчина или женщина? Если да, то в чем особенности такого пути и познания Бога, если я женщина в этой жизни. И как должна выражаться такая любовь? Как женщина к мужчине, как дочери к отцу? Я понимаю, что данная любовь трансцендентна, но как ее понять и постичь, если я человек? Спасибо заранее.


Я уже отвечал на этот вопрос здесь:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=14396

----------


## АндреI

Алёна Варт
И еще возникли вопросы. Бог создал нас по своему образу и подобию. Это значит, что наша душа имеет такие же качества , что и Бог? И так же, наша душа имеет такую же форму? Тело наше оно как копия формы души? Интересно так же понять, в следствии чего у души появилась зависть к Богу? В следствии того, что он дал нам свободу выбора служить ему или нет? Ведь если мы его создания, как получилось так, что в нас поселилась зависть?!!!У Бога же нет такого качества? Буду очень признательна за ваши ответы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алёна Варт
> И еще возникли вопросы. Бог создал нас по своему образу и подобию. Это значит, что наша душа имеет такие же качества , что и Бог? И так же, наша душа имеет такую же форму? Тело наше оно как копия формы души? Интересно так же понять, в следствии чего у души появилась зависть к Богу? В следствии того, что он дал нам свободу выбора служить ему или нет? Ведь если мы его создания, как получилось так, что в нас поселилась зависть?!!!У Бога же нет такого качества? Буду очень признательна за ваши ответы.


Ответы на все эти вопросы находятся в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Рекомендую почитать для глубинного понимания. Если коротко, то дело обстоит так: дуща - малая частица Бога, которая имеет свободу выбирать жизнь в духовном мире или в материальном. Мы можем злоупотребить свободой и выбрать материальный мир, где мы можем попытаться имитировать Бога. Да, Ему некому завидовать, т.к. Он превосходит всех во всех отношениях, чего нельзя сказать о душе. Наблюдая жизнь Бога, душа вполне может развить в себе желание уподобиться Ему. Для таких душ и создан материальный мир, где Бог присутствует неявно (в форме Сверхдуши в сердце), чтобы не раздражать нас своим совершенством. 
Что касается соответствия формы души и тела, то это не так. Тело соответствует форме нашего сознания, которое исходит из души. Сама душа неизменна, но ее сознание может изменяться под влиянием разных желаний и материальных гун. Поэтому у одной и той же души могут быть совершенно разные тела в разных жизнях. Только когда сознание души полностью одухотворится, и вернется в свое первозданное состояние, тогда душа перестанет менять внешние тела и вернется в духовный мир.

----------


## АндреI

Надежда Леонидовна
Благодарю за ответ! Я долго искала и недавно нашла на facebook достаточно много японских преданных, очень рада, что они все-таки есть! Мне кажется, им бы тоже очень понравились Ваши лекции. Но на все воля Кришны! На самом деле, это большая удача для России, что Вы у нас есть! Большое спасибо за Ваш огромный вклад в развитие и распространение Ведического знания! Надеюсь, когда-нибудь удастся попасть на Ваши лекции вживую.

----------


## АндреI

> Судя по всему, у этого человека отсутствует особое стремление к карьере и он это продемонстрировал своим выбором. Предопределенность тоже нужно выбрать, что он и сделал.


Лилия Юлия
ТУШКИН Василий Рюрикович, моя Сердечная благодарность Вам за ответ. Невероятно. Я даже не предполагала, что в 2-х предложениях можно дать настолько точный и мудрый ответ. Даже для меня Ваш ответ - откровение. Мои смиренные поклоны Вам.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Германовский
Добрый день ! 
Куда и к кому обратиться человеку ,чтоб ему помогли убрать эгоизм в очень запущенной степени. К психологу ?
Или как это сделать своими силами.
Хотя человек и понимает и не понимает то что он болен этим. Рушится все из за непонимания.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Германовский
> Добрый день ! 
> Куда и к кому обратиться человеку ,чтоб ему помогли убрать эгоизм в очень запущенной степени. К психологу ?
> Или как это сделать своими силами.
> Хотя человек и понимает и не понимает то что он болен этим. Рушится все из за непонимания.


Эгоизм убрать нельзя, т.к. он связан с эго. Без эго никто не может жить, т.к. каждый себя кем-то считает, а это и есть эго, то есть, самоотождествление. Можно только ложное эго сменить на истинное. Психолог тут не поможет. Трансформация личности происходит только под влиянием духовного знания и духовной практики.

----------


## АндреI

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху подскажите пожалуйста сохранились ли у Вас схемы из презентации (4х дневного семинара во Вгуэсе)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху подскажите пожалуйста сохранились ли у Вас схемы из презентации (4х дневного семинара во Вгуэсе)


Конечно.

----------


## АндреI

вышлите мне их пожалуйста если это не секрет

Абхай Чаран дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> вышлите мне их пожалуйста если это не секрет
> 
> Абхай Чаран дас


Где вы их хотите использовать? Вам нужны все слайды или что?

----------


## АндреI

Макс
Андрей, здравствуйте.
06.12.15	
Подскажите, где можно достать схемы из презентации (4хдневнего семинара во Вгуэсе) В. Тушкина?
Нужны для собственных нужд (разобраться).

Андрей
здравствуйте ??
06.12.15	
какое название семинара

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Макс
> Андрей, здравствуйте.
> 06.12.15	
> Подскажите, где можно достать схемы из презентации (4хдневнего семинара во Вгуэсе) В. Тушкина?
> Нужны для собственных нужд (разобраться).
> 
> Андрей
> здравствуйте ??
> 06.12.15	
> какое название семинара


Того, что есть на видео-записях вполне достаточно, чтобы разобраться. Видео программы "Самое Сокровенное знание" за май 2012 во ВГУЭСе выложено на моем сайте на самом видном месте.

----------


## АндреI

Добрый день. Слушаю постоянно ваши лекции, и читаю литературу по ведическому знанию. Возник ряд вопросов. В лекции про варнашраму. В ней вы говорите, что только став вайшнавом можно стать чистым преданным, остальных значит ждет ад и невежество? Возможно такого тоталитаризма и нет в словах, но в итоге подводка идет именно к этому. Но как тогда понять и принять, что есть другие религии и конфессии, у них есть свои обряды и культура? И они в свою очередь тоже говорят только о своей истинности учения. Это же особенно касается ислама, который вообще ничего не признает кроме шариата и Аллаха. И сейчас мы видим, что сознанием таких людей легко манипулировать и заставлять делать что то во имя Аллаха совершенно в корыстных целях. Вопрос в том, как найти тогда истинное учение, если каждый тянет на себя одеяло и берет право считаться избранными и святыми? Я очень интересуюсь ведической культурой и она близка мне, но эта лекция меня насторожила. Мое сознание не может принять идеи,;что только одна конфессия и религия может быть верной, что мол остальные ложные. Мне просто страшно оказаться жертвой манипуляции людей, которые , прекрываясь высокими целями, ведут просто пропаганду: " Вы с нами или против нас". Помогите, пожалуйста в этом разобраться и как правильно действовать, чтоб не стать жертвой ложной истинны и лже гуру. Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Добрый день. Слушаю постоянно ваши лекции, и читаю литературу по ведическому знанию. Возник ряд вопросов. В лекции про варнашраму. В ней вы говорите, что только став вайшнавом можно стать чистым преданным, остальных значит ждет ад и невежество? Возможно такого тоталитаризма и нет в словах, но в итоге подводка идет именно к этому. Но как тогда понять и принять, что есть другие религии и конфессии, у них есть свои обряды и культура? И они в свою очередь тоже говорят только о своей истинности учения. Это же особенно касается ислама, который вообще ничего не признает кроме шариата и Аллаха. И сейчас мы видим, что сознанием таких людей легко манипулировать и заставлять делать что то во имя Аллаха совершенно в корыстных целях. Вопрос в том, как найти тогда истинное учение, если каждый тянет на себя одеяло и берет право считаться избранными и святыми? Я очень интересуюсь ведической культурой и она близка мне, но эта лекция меня насторожила. Мое сознание не может принять идеи,;что только одна конфессия и религия может быть верной, что мол остальные ложные. Мне просто страшно оказаться жертвой манипуляции людей, которые , прекрываясь высокими целями, ведут просто пропаганду: " Вы с нами или против нас". Помогите, пожалуйста в этом разобраться и как правильно действовать, чтоб не стать жертвой ложной истинны и лже гуру. Заранее благодарю за ответ.


Честно говоря, не припомню, чтобы я обрекал всех не-вайшнавов на адские муки. Про невежество говорил, было такое дело. Могу еще раз повторить: в жизни есть две позиции - Веда и невежество, то есть, то, что не основано на Ведах. В других традициях тоже присутствует Веда, но в разной степени и все это может называться другими терминами. Очень важно понимать базовые ведические принципы и уметь их узнавать, независимо от того, как он  названы в разных традициях. Поэтому нельзя назвать ни одно современное учение полностью ложным или полностью истинным. Какая-то доля истины есть везде, т.к. все исходит из Абсолютной Истины. Но лично мне всегда хотелось следовать чему-то наиболее чистому, где нет белых пятен и черных дыр. Для меня таким учением стала вайшнавская традиция, которая является квинтэссенцией Вед. 

Что касается разных религий и конфессий, то нужно понять одну вещь: есть учения, которые появились относительно недавно, в Кали-югу и они весьма отличаются от Вед, которые существовали с начала творения. Не в плане критики, а просто объективности ради, обратите внимание на тот факт, что христианству немногим более двух тысяч лет и в христианском мире насчитывается более двух тысяч различных учений, каждое из которых претендует на истину. Лично для меня это значит, что в христианстве отсутствует механизм сохранения традиции и потому так много отклонений. История христианства знает немало случаев, когда именем Христа совершались самые ужасные преступления. Лично меня это никогда не вдохновляло. Ислам тоже претендует на звание "религия мира", но наблюдаемый факт в том, что мусульманский мир постоянно раздирают войны. Можно сказать, что это все проявления христианского и мусульманского радикализма, а истинные учения хороши. Возможно. Но слишком большие издержки. Кто хочет быть в большинстве - выбирает религии большинства. Кто хочет найти истину, тот ориентируется на другие критерии. 

Если бы боитесь оказаться жертвой манипуляций, развивайте духовный разум и очищайте сознание. Тогда вас никто и никогда не сможет обмануть или использовать в своих корыстных целях. Важно не столько отождествлять себя с какой-то конфессией, сколько стараться понять глубинный смысл учения. Тогда политики от религии не смогут ввести вас в заблуждение.

----------


## АндреI

Алёна Варт
ТУШКИН, Спасибо вам огромное за ответ. Все что вы говорите я разделяю. И ведическая культура мне близка. Те знания, что я получаю дают полную картину мира. Просто я пока только в начале своего духовного пути, поэтому много возникает вопросов иногда сомнений, которые я развееваю с помощью авторитетных источников и преданных Кришне. В частности Абхай Чаран Прабху мне очень помогает во всем разобраться. Я много слушаю ваши лекции, и мне открывается мир заново. Просто в этой именно лекции мне так показалось, то о чем я писала выше. Вы мои сомнения рассеяли. Благодарю вас за ответы. Периодически буду мучать вас вопросами, потому как без авторитетного мнения мне будет сложно разобраться с прочитанным и услышанным. Низкий вам поклон Прабху. Харе Кришна!

----------


## АндреI

Георгий Халавин
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Скажите пожалуйста в чём могут быть причины плохой памяти, рассеянности, невнимательности. (Для мужчины). Спасибо большое.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Георгий Халавин
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Скажите пожалуйста в чём могут быть причины плохой памяти, рассеянности, невнимательности. (Для мужчины). Спасибо большое.


Причины могут быть разные: слабый или пораженный Меркурий в гороскопе, сексуальная невоздержанность, которая ослабляет разум и его основу - память. Возможно, что в целом ослабленное здоровье может быть так же причиной.

----------


## АндреI

Алёна
Подскажите пожалуйста Враджендра Кумар прабху
В какой книге можно более подробно почитать про 3 мира (7УРОВНЕЙ) и про существ которые их населяют.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Шримад-Бхагаватам (5-я песнь) описывает устройство космоса и его обитателей, но без особых подробностей, т.к. главная цель состоит не в описании этого мира, а в том, как выбраться из него.

----------


## АндреI

Тимур Тукаев
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! На лекции по ШБ возник вопрос - почему санньяси запрещалось пересекать океан, т.е. как это объясняется в шастрах? Большое спасибо!

----------


## АндреI

Джада Бхарата
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар!Примите поклоны.В 1 песне Шримад Бхагаватам говорится,что когда явился Господь Кришна,вторая эпоха перекрыла третью,т.е Двапара юга и Трета юга поменялись местами.У меня вопрос:А продолжительность жизни и предписанные обязанности тоже поменялись местами?с уважением Джада Бхарата дас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Тимур Тукаев
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! На лекции по ШБ возник вопрос - почему санньяси запрещалось пересекать океан, т.е. как это объясняется в шастрах? Большое спасибо!


Согласно Ведам, за пределами Бхарата-варши (за океаном) живут не очень цивилизованные люди (млеччхи и яваны), которые враждебно настроены к ведической культуре. Поэтому нет смысла совершать столько усилий ради встречи с ними. Но у Шрилы Прабхупады был особый приказ учителя. Так мы все узнали о Кришне.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Джада Бхарата
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар!Примите поклоны.В 1 песне Шримад Бхагаватам говорится,что когда явился Господь Кришна,вторая эпоха перекрыла третью,т.е Двапара юга и Трета юга поменялись местами.У меня вопрос:А продолжительность жизни и предписанные обязанности тоже поменялись местами?с уважением Джада Бхарата дас.


Не встречал упоминаний об этом.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Гончаренко

ТЕКСТ 14

сута увача
двапаре саманупрапте
тритийе йуга-парйайе
джатах парашарад йоги
васавйам калайа харех

Сута Госвами сказал: Когда вторая эпоха перекрыла третью, Сатйавати, дочь Васу, родила Парашаре Муни великого мудреца [Вйасадеву].

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Хронология чередования четырех эпох такова: Сатья, Двапара, Трета и Кали. Но иногда они перекрывают друг друга. Во времена правления Ваивасваты Ману это случилось в двадцать восьмом цикле четырех эпох: третья эпоха наступила раньше второй. Именно в эту эпоху нисходит Господь Шри Кришна, что и явилось причиной некоторых изменений. Матерью великого мудреца была Сатйавати, дочь Васу (рыбака), а его отцом — великий Парашара Муни. Такова история появления на свет Вйасадевы. Каждая эпоха делится на три периода, называемые сандхйа. Вйасадева появился в третьей сандхайе этой особой эпохи.
.................................................................................................................................
ВОПРОС: Согласно этому тексту Кришна явился в Трета югу, затем идёт двапара и только потом наша Кали Юга. Т.е около 1-2 млн.лет назад . Шрила Прабхупада пишет что все события Бхагавад Гиты происходили 5 тыс. лет назад. На каких источниках были сделаны такие выводы? Согласуютсяли они с этим текстом? Есть ли противоречия? Можете ли дополнительно пояснить суть текста и комментария? 
Благодарю

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

С этим текстом я знаком. Я сказал, что я не встречал подробностей расшифровки этой ситуации.
В общих чертах дело выглядит так: Сатья-Трета-Двапара-Кали - это обычный порядок Юг. В нашей Юге, по воле мудреца Гаутамы (это особая история) Трета и Двапара поменялись местами. Кришна в наш цикл пришел в конце Двапара-юги, накануне Кали-юги. Гита была рассказана в конце Двапара-юги.

----------


## АндреI

> С этим текстом я знаком. Я сказал, что я не встречал подробностей расшифровки этой ситуации.
> В общих чертах дело выглядит так: Сатья-Трета-Двапара-Кали - это обычный порядок Юг. В нашей Юге, по воле мудреца Гаутамы (это особая история) Трета и Двапара поменялись местами. Кришна в наш цикл пришел в конце Двапара-юги, накануне Кали-юги. Гита была рассказана в конце Двапара-юги.




Алексей Гончаренко
Опять же - по вашему ответу пропадает Трета Юга, раз они поменялись местами, то она должна идти после Двапары, а идёт Кали.
И под словами -"В нашей Юге" - Вы имели ввиду в нашем цикле? А то получается, что внутри нашей юги меняются Трета и Двапара юги. Поясните, а то я могу не правильно понять

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Трета юга не пропадает. Обычно она идет третьей по счету, как следует из названия (Трета=третья). Но в нашей Маха-юге (цикле из 4х юг) она встала на второе место вместо Двапары, а Двапара стала третьей и в нее пришел Кришна. Потом последовала Кали-юга. Никакая эпоха не потерялась.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Гончаренко
Все, вроде разобрался, как я понял когда говорилось что Третья наступила раньше второй, и именно в эту эпоху является Кришна, то имеется ввиду вторая, а не третья, как я подумал. Моя неграмотность стала причиной этого вопроса)
Спасибо за Ваши пояснения, да и вообще за то, что находите время отвечать на них.

----------


## АндреI

Ян Эйман
Помогите пожалуйста найти лекцию или литературу где есть информация по поводу того кто первичен Вишну или Кришна

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ян Эйман
> Помогите пожалуйста найти лекцию или литературу где есть информация по поводу того кто первичен Вишну или Кришна


Это одна личность в разных ипостасях. Вишну - это Бог на работе, а Кришна - это Бог дома. Рупа Госвами сказал, что Вишну и Кришна - это одна Таттва, но разные Расы. С точки зрения Расы Кришна выше, т.к. с Ним возможны более высокие расы, чем с Вишну.
В Брахма-самхите так же утверждается первостепенная важность Кришны. Там приводится иерархия миров: ниже всего находится Деви-дхама (материальный мир), выше находится обитель Шивы (граница между материальным и духовным мирами), еще выше находится Хари-дхама (обитель Вишну). И выше всего находится Голока - обитель Кришны.

----------


## АндреI

Алсу Кузнецова
Василий Рюрикович, Харе Кришна! Спасибо Вам тысяча раз за ваши фильмы и лекции. Я неофит и во многом хочу разобраться. Меня интересует: а что в ведических писаниях говорится о динозаврах? Что это за существа, и когда они существовали? Если наша планета и человеческая цивилизация существует уже много миллионов лет, значит динозавры жили параллельно с человеком? Заранее благодарю за ответ

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Веды посвящены духовному развитию человека, а не изучению низших форм жизни.

----------


## АндреI

Николай Николаев
Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны. У меня стандартный вопрос про этикет киртана.
Можно ли прославлять в конце Киртана личностей которых нет на алтаре????? Например: Гопинатх, Прахлад, Гуру, еще какие-то. Нигде не нашел в этикете что так можно делать у авторитетов, брахмачарьи из юрлово и Сатьяван пр. - все говорили что нужно прославлять лишь тех кто на алтаре или строгую последовательность личностей на алтаре и никак иначе. Если не трудно скинте ссылку на источник говорящий о том что можно прославлять того кого нет на алтаре в конце Киртана. У нас в ятрет2 прабху говорят можно и видеть этих личностей в сердце и любые имена Кришны это и есть сам Кришна, я думаю разные имена имеют разную форму и предназначение. Помогите разобраться строго придерживаться видимой зоны прославления или можно прословлять всех Героев которых вспомнил в конце киртана. Премедхавани обычно на воскреске никогда не повторяем.

----------


## АндреI

Ильмир Кияметдинов
Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! У меня вопрос касающийся лотосных стоп чистого преданного и Господа. Во многих местах в Шримад-Бхагаватам как в самих текстах так и в комментариях, говориться, что нужно предаться лотосным стопам гуру и Кришны. Если помнить их лотосные стопы в момент смерти, то духовный мир обеспечен. Так вот вопрос: Что имеется в виду под лотосными стопами? Сами стопы или что то другое под этим подразумевается? И если это сами стопы, то как такое возможно, помня о стопах вернуться в духовный мир. Не понимаю этого момента совсем. Разъясните этот момент пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Николай Николаев
> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны. У меня стандартный вопрос про этикет киртана.
> Можно ли прославлять в конце Киртана личностей которых нет на алтаре????? Например: Гопинатх, Прахлад, Гуру, еще какие-то. Нигде не нашел в этикете что так можно делать у авторитетов, брахмачарьи из юрлово и Сатьяван пр. - все говорили что нужно прославлять лишь тех кто на алтаре или строгую последовательность личностей на алтаре и никак иначе. Если не трудно скинте ссылку на источник говорящий о том что можно прославлять того кого нет на алтаре в конце Киртана. У нас в ятрет2 прабху говорят можно и видеть этих личностей в сердце и любые имена Кришны это и есть сам Кришна, я думаю разные имена имеют разную форму и предназначение. Помогите разобраться строго придерживаться видимой зоны прославления или можно прословлять всех Героев которых вспомнил в конце киртана. Премедхавани обычно на воскреске никогда не повторяем.


Помнить можно разные формы Кришны, но здравый смысл подсказывает, что в киртане лучше побольше петь именно Харе Кришна мантру, а в конце киртана просто прославить Шрилу Прабхупаду и Божества на алтаре. Во всем остальном нет никакой необходимости. Я сейчас в Маяпуре и тут поступают именно так. Никогда не думал, что из этого можно сделать проблему.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ильмир Кияметдинов
> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! У меня вопрос касающийся лотосных стоп чистого преданного и Господа. Во многих местах в Шримад-Бхагаватам как в самих текстах так и в комментариях, говориться, что нужно предаться лотосным стопам гуру и Кришны. Если помнить их лотосные стопы в момент смерти, то духовный мир обеспечен. Так вот вопрос: Что имеется в виду под лотосными стопами? Сами стопы или что то другое под этим подразумевается? И если это сами стопы, то как такое возможно, помня о стопах вернуться в духовный мир. Не понимаю этого момента совсем. Разъясните этот момент пожалуйста. Спасибо!


Идея в том, что у стоп Господина всегда находится слуга. Поэтому медитация на стопы Кришны и Гуру - это признание своего положения слуги. Стопы Кришны всегда во Вриндаване и потому они являются символом Духовного мира. Найти убежище у стоп Гуру означает следовать по его стопам, то есть, идти в том же направлении, что и гуру. Помнить о стопах гуру, значит, помнить о его наставлениях.

----------


## АндреI

Диана Дреева
Здравствуйте! Большое спасибо за возможность задать вопрос!
Мне не дает покоя вопрос насчет индивидуальности души. Говорится, что все таланты, которыми мы обладаем, происходят из Кришны, и принадлежат Кришне, и всегда, когда я делаю что-то хорошо, качественно, - через меня действует Кришна, давая возможность делать хорошо. Хорошо написанный стих означает, что Кришна дал поэту вдохновение и идею, и будет ли справедливо сказать, что стих написал Кришна? Какова роль поэта?
Правильно ли я понимаю, что все таланты, и все энергии вообще (чувствовать любовь, ставить и достигать цели, сострадать, обладать знанием ...) душе никогда не принадлежат, и принадлежат только Богу, и он дает нам владеть ими в той мере, в которой мы признаем, что они нам не принадлежат? Я могу легко представить, что души не обладают ничем, но это не дает мне понять, в чем тогда их индивидуальность и свобода выбора - и, в итоге этого, в чем моя ответственность. Если все наши заслуги и успехи на самом деле всегда были успехами Кришны, значит ли это, что моей заслугой может быть только то, насколько я признаю, что все исходит из Кришны по его воле? Может, это и есть та самая зависть Богу, которая разделяет нас с ним?
Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Диана Дреева
> Здравствуйте! Большое спасибо за возможность задать вопрос!
> Мне не дает покоя вопрос насчет индивидуальности души. Говорится, что все таланты, которыми мы обладаем, происходят из Кришны, и принадлежат Кришне, и всегда, когда я делаю что-то хорошо, качественно, - через меня действует Кришна, давая возможность делать хорошо. Хорошо написанный стих означает, что Кришна дал поэту вдохновение и идею, и будет ли справедливо сказать, что стих написал Кришна? Какова роль поэта?
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что все таланты, и все энергии вообще (чувствовать любовь, ставить и достигать цели, сострадать, обладать знанием ...) душе никогда не принадлежат, и принадлежат только Богу, и он дает нам владеть ими в той мере, в которой мы признаем, что они нам не принадлежат? Я могу легко представить, что души не обладают ничем, но это не дает мне понять, в чем тогда их индивидуальность и свобода выбора - и, в итоге этого, в чем моя ответственность. Если все наши заслуги и успехи на самом деле всегда были успехами Кришны, значит ли это, что моей заслугой может быть только то, насколько я признаю, что все исходит из Кришны по его воле? Может, это и есть та самая зависть Богу, которая разделяет нас с ним?
> Спасибо!


Кришна - вдохновитель, а поэт или другой творец - проводник этого вдохновения, помноженного на свой опыт и видение. Это своего рода сотворчество, синергия души и Бога. Например, музыкант играет на хорошем инструменте. Результат можно разделить на две части - заслуга музыканта и заслуга инструмента, который своим качеством помог музыканту. В данном случае Бог - высший музыкант, а талантливый человек - Его инструмент. Каждая душа по-своему талантлива, но в материальном мире это проявляется не у всех по разным причинам. Все души разные и Кришна проявляет Себя через всех, создавая многообразие жизни. С одной стороны,мы самобытные личности, но полноты эта самобытность достигает в гармонии с Кришной.

----------


## АндреI

Игорь Цивилёв
Здравствуйте! Расскажите как человек в ИСККОН получает возможность давать инициацию? Враджендра Кумар прабху, Вы станете инициирующим гуру в ИСККОН?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Игорь Цивилёв
> Здравствуйте! Расскажите как человек в ИСККОН получает возможность давать инициацию?


Есть определенный механизм выдвижения кандидатов на эту роль. Обычно начинается с того, что появляются последователи, желающие видеть какого-то преданного в этом качестве. Так же, кроме желающих получить дикшу, инициативу должны проявить другие лидеры в месте служения этого преданного, которые рекомендуют его на эту роль. Все это должно в виде официального документа попасть в Джи-Би-Си и дальше уже приходит одобрение или неодобрение. Так же кандидат на роль дикша-гуру должен пройти учебный курс "Гуру в ИСККОН". Кроме того, есть правило этикета, согласно которому ученик не должен принимать учеников при жизни своего дикша-гуру. Хотя есть несколько случаев, когда сам дикша-гуру этого кандидата просит его принимать учеников и Джи-Би-Си одобряет это, но это скорее исключение, чем правило. И даже у этих исключений в Джи-Би-Си есть стойкие оппоненты. По разным причинам старшее поколение преданных не спешит передавать полномочия гуру следующему поколению. Но я думаю, что главное в данном случае не организационный механизм, а воля Кришны, которая проявляется через этот механизм. Если Кришна захочет, то механизм легко сработает. Если не захочет, то никакие усилия не помогут. 




> Враджендра Кумар прабху, Вы станете инициирующим гуру в ИСККОН?


Если вы поняли содержание моего ответа на первую часть вашего вопроса, то должно быть ясно, что этот вопрос не ко мне. 
Если же вы все-таки хотите знать мое мнение и ощущение по этому вопросу, оно таково. Я естественный проповедник по своей природе и мне нравится учить людей. Некоторым людям так же нравится учиться у меня. Таковы стартовые материальные условия. Поэтому периодически некоторые преданные задают мне этот вопрос. Однако этого мало, чтобы механизм включился. В месте моего служения меня никто выдвигать не будет и никто из старших эту идею не поддержит, т.к. в последние годы я по болезни и по особенностям своего семейного положения несколько выпал из социального контекста ИСККОН. Я сейчас нахожусь во Владивостоке в лучшем случае полгода и поэтому из местного лидера (в былые времена) я превратился в сезонного проповедника без других портфелей. То есть, я продолжаю проповедовать по мере возможности, но никакой роли социального лидера уже не играю в ИСККОН. Мой дикша-гуру сейчас тоже вне официальной системы и не может меня рекомендовать на эту роль. Поэтому очевидно, что вероятность того, что кто-то меня будет продвигать на эту роль, минимальна. Отсюда мы должны сделать вывод, что пока это не входит в планы Кришны. Честно говоря, в мои планы это тоже не входит. Так что, у меня с этим нет проблем. Меня вполне устраивает роль рядового проповедника и я не чувствую себя квалифицированным на что-то более высокое. Лидеры ИСККОН всегда находятся в центре внимания, другие преданные связывают с ними большие ожидания. Я по природе не лидер и не люблю быть в центре внимания. Ну и самое главное - у меня нет достаточной духовной квалификации для этого служения. В моем сердце еще слишком много материальной скверны. Поэтому нужно быть довольными тем что есть, и не сокрушаться о том, чего нет. В учителях нет недостатка. Многие просто советуются со мной и я по мере возможности помогаю им. Думаю, что на большее я не способен. Не делайте слишком большого акцента на дикшу. Сначала попытайтесь понять смысл учения и научитесь служить под руководством старших преданных. И если вы дозреете до дикши, то Кришна даст вам достойного дикша-гуру. Не сомневайтесь в этом.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев
Харе Кришна! Разрешите вопрос - что такое такое благочестие, в какой форме приходит и от какой конкретно деятельности (карма канда, предписанные шастрами обязанности или что-то другое)?

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев
Исполняют ли индусы дхарму? Если да, то есть ли на их территории артха? Или это только слухи, что Индия бедная страна?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> Харе Кришна! Разрешите вопрос - что такое такое благочестие, в какой форме приходит и от какой конкретно деятельности (карма канда, предписанные шастрами обязанности или что-то другое)?


Да, благочестие, это то, что приходит в результате следования наставлениям шастр. Благочестие (сукрити) проявляется в трех основных сферах - карма, гйана и бхакти. И, соответственно, в зависимости от того, в какой из этих сфер человек совершал благочестивые поступки в прошлом, в той сфере у него и проявляется успех в этой жизни.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> Исполняют ли индусы дхарму? Если да, то есть ли на их территории артха? Или это только слухи, что Индия бедная страна?


В Индии проживает более миллиарда человек и все они разные. Есть очень бедные, есть очень богатые. Например, один мой знакомый, который работает в Калькутте дизайнером жилых помещений, рассказал мне, что при строительстве нового жилья, первыми раскупаются шикарные резиденции от миллиона долларов и выше! Для Индии это огромные деньги, но находится много желающих.
Если вы знаете историю, то до вторжения европейцев в Индию, это была одна из богатейших стран на планете. Сколько богатств оттуда вывезли англичане и португальцы - не сосчитать. Англичане не только бессовестно грабили Индию, но и пытались доказать индусам примитивность их верований и всячески насаждали западную культуру. До определенной степени им это удалось, но в целом Индия все-равно оставалась страной вполне традиционной культуры, то есть, ее экономика была аграрной, а мировоззрение оставалось духовным. Серьезные проблемы начались уже в 20 веке, когда Джавахарлал Неру взял курс на индустриализацию Индии по западному образцу. Так же и система образования изменилась и стала светской. С появлением телевидения и агрессивным проникновением западных ценностей в умы индусов, ситуация заметно ухудшилась. Что касается современности, то сейчас Индия представляет собой в целом довольно противоречивый коктейль из элементов западной и восточной культур. В тех местах, где больше сохранилась традиционная культура, люди счастливы и ни в чем не нуждаются. В этом смысле Южная Индия выглядит значительно лучше, чем другие регионы, где сильнее ощущаются последствия мусульманского вторжения в средние века и влияние западной культуры. Пока в Индии одной из наиболее слабых сфер является переработка отходов и потому весь мусор, который производит современная индустрия, оказывается прямо у нас перед глазами и шокирует туристов, которые не могут навести резкость на истинные ценности традиционной Индии. Но надо сказать, что сейчас уже началось движение "За чистую Индию" и мне хочется надеяться, что у Индии все-таки большое будущее, т.к. сейчас так же возрождаются ее истинные духовные ценности, во многом благодаря активной проповеди ИСККОН в Индии.

----------


## АндреI

> Да, благочестие, это то, что приходит в результате следования наставлениям шастр. Благочестие (сукрити) проявляется в трех основных сферах - карма, гйана и бхакти. И, соответственно, в зависимости от того, в какой из этих сфер человек совершал благочестивые поступки в прошлом, в той сфере у него и проявляется успех в этой жизни.



Сергей Матвеев
Спасибо за ответ!
Если можно, то уточните, пожалуйста. Мы следуем наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады - повторяем 16 кругов на чётках (встаем пораньше, читаем книги и т.д). Копится ли при этом благочестие в сфере бхакти? Ведь слёзы то не бегут при повторении и зачастую следование выполняется формально.
Все опять упирается во внутренний мотив?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> Спасибо за ответ!
> Если можно, то уточните, пожалуйста. Мы следуем наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады - повторяем 16 кругов на чётках (встаем пораньше, читаем книги и т.д). Копится ли при этом благочестие в сфере бхакти? Ведь слёзы то не бегут при повторении и зачастую следование выполняется формально.
> Все опять упирается во внутренний мотив?


Уровень бхакти может быть начальным, но это, тем не менее, сфера бхакти. В 6й главе БГ, рассказывая о судьбе йога, который не достиг совершенства, Кришна говорит, что в следующей жизни он продолжает с того уровня, на котором остановился в прошлой жизни. То есть, все духовные заслуги накапливаются и постепенно уровень повышается.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, вопрос: в Ш.Б. 5.24.3 говорится что Раху постоянно нападает на солнце и луну и Господь защищает их от него. Мы видим, что это происходит с определенной четкой периодичностью и длиться постоянное конкретное время - 48 минут. Как правильно воспринять эту информацию, как это происходит. Там ведь нет графика нападения на луну и солнце, это ведь личности. Причем это достаточно часто происходит, тем более по времяисчислению полубогов. Или это не надо воспринимать буквально?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, вопрос: в Ш.Б. 5.24.3 говорится что Раху постоянно нападает на солнце и луну и Господь защищает их от него. Мы видим, что это происходит с определенной четкой периодичностью и длиться постоянное конкретное время - 48 минут. Как правильно воспринять эту информацию, как это происходит. Там ведь нет графика нападения на луну и солнце, это ведь личности. Причем это достаточно часто происходит, тем более по времяисчислению полубогов. Или это не надо воспринимать буквально?


В данном случае мы имеем дело с инерционностью мышления, обработанного "научным" мировоззрением. Современная наука основана на принципе редукционизма, который подразумевает упрощенное восприятие реальности, выхолащивание всего личностного, живого, и восприятие всего в исключительно механистическом ключе. Поэтому ум склонен воспринимать описания шастр как мифологемы. Шрила Прабхупада пытался приучать нас к всоприятию Священных писаний в буквальном смысле, кроме тех случаев, когда шастры сами называют какую-то историю аллегорической. Например, история про царя Пуранджану сразу названа аллегорией и именно так ее воспринял царь Прачинабархи.

В случае с затмением мы имеем как минимум два среза понимания: внешний, физический и внутренний, моральный. Мир полярен и наличие божественной и демонической природы тут легко наблюдать. Так же мы видим, что в отношении этих двух типажей, демоническая природа всегда агрессивна, а божественная природа действует в режиме защиты. То есть, Раху нападает на Солнце и Луну с определенной периодичностью, когда светила находятся в определенной близости от Раху-Кету. В этом нет ничего удивительного. Например, есть одна собака в соседском доме, которая по каким-то причинам меня не любит. И каждый раз, когда я прохожу мимо этого дома, она лает и пытается напасть на меня. Примерно так же дело обстоит и с поведением Раху, когда Солнце и Луна оказываются в непосредственной близости от Раху. Все очень просто.

----------


## АндреI

Дмитрий Луговской
Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны... Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар пр.! Большое спасибо Вам за Вашу работу! Почти каждый день слушаю Ваши лекции и семинары, которые вдохновляют меня на продолжение попыток духовного развития. У меня появился вопрос, на который не получается самостоятельно найти ответ. Может Вы мне подскажете. 
Имеет ли джива изначальное имя? То есть мое имя в этом воплощении мне дали родители, при инициации, допустим, духовное имя дает Учитель. А есть ли имя у меня как у духовной души в Духовном Мире? Спасибо!

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, Враджендра КУмар Прабху, мои поклоны, спасибо Вам за Ваши точные, конкретные, емкие ответы! Читаю ШБ и в 5.25.23 описывается судьба шудры, который не пытался подняться на более высокий уровень. В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том что все должны стремиться стать брахманом, вот цитата из комментария: "Если человек родился шудрой, ему придется снова и снова возвращаться в океан Пуйоды и есть отвратительные вещи. Так что даже тому, кто родился шудрой, следует стать брахманом: именно в этом состоит смысл человеческой жизни." Также я слушал Ваш семинар "Эволюция духовных стандартов" и у меня возникло противоречие. Подскажите пожалуйста как правильно понять это выражение Шрилы Прабхупады, приведенное Выше.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Дмитрий Луговской
> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны... Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар пр.! Большое спасибо Вам за Вашу работу! Почти каждый день слушаю Ваши лекции и семинары, которые вдохновляют меня на продолжение попыток духовного развития. У меня появился вопрос, на который не получается самостоятельно найти ответ. Может Вы мне подскажете. 
> Имеет ли джива изначальное имя? То есть мое имя в этом воплощении мне дали родители, при инициации, допустим, духовное имя дает Учитель. А есть ли имя у меня как у духовной души в Духовном Мире? Спасибо!


Да, у всех есть изначальное имя, форма, качества и деяния (нама, рупа, гуна, лила). Если бы этого не было в изначальной реальности, то не было бы и в нашей реальности, которая просто искаженно отражает духовную реальность. Послушайте мой семинар "Брихат-Бхашаватамрита" за 2001 год. Там описывается история возвращения души к Богу и главный герой (Гоп-кумар), вернувшись к Кришне, узнал свое изначальное имя.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра КУмар Прабху, мои поклоны, спасибо Вам за Ваши точные, конкретные, емкие ответы! Читаю ШБ и в 5.25.23 описывается судьба шудры, который не пытался подняться на более высокий уровень. В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том что все должны стремиться стать брахманом, вот цитата из комментария: "Если человек родился шудрой, ему придется снова и снова возвращаться в океан Пуйоды и есть отвратительные вещи. Так что даже тому, кто родился шудрой, следует стать брахманом: именно в этом состоит смысл человеческой жизни." Также я слушал Ваш семинар "Эволюция духовных стандартов" и у меня возникло противоречие. Подскажите пожалуйста как правильно понять это выражение Шрилы Прабхупады, приведенное Выше.


Продолжайте дальше читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады и вы постепенно начнете понимать,о чем он говорит. Шудра может стать брахманом или даже выше по своему сознанию, но по социальной роли он останется шудрой. Почитайте стихи в БГ глава 18.45-49, где Кришна говорит о том, как все варны, служа Кришне (то есть, имея сознание вайшнавов, которые выше брахманов,) могут обрести освобождение и любовь к Богу. 

Нужно четко отделять сознание от тела. Мы не занимаемся изменением варны. Это не возможно. Мы не можем ноги (шудры) превратить в голову (брахманов), но мы можем и должны изменить свое внутреннее сознание и достичь сознания (точнее осознания) Кришны. И с этим возвышенным брахманическим сознанием мы задействуем свою варну (гуна-карму) в служении Кришне.

----------


## АндреI

Ирэна Лисневич
Здравствуйте, уважаемый Василий Рюрикович. Мое Вам глубокое почтение! Объясните пожалуйста форму Господа, которую увидел Арджуна (БхГ гл.11 текст21-33), уж очень она страшна и Православная Церковь объясняет, что это - лик дьявола (простите пожалуйста, я не хочу Кришну и Вас ничем обидеть, и считаю что меня Господь Иисус Христос привел к Своему Отцу - Вишну! И Вас, почитаю как своего учителя.) И почему Вишна восседает на змеях, как понять этот символ? Церковь говорит, что Всевышнего Господа носят ангелы: херувимы, серафимы и они престол Его, утверждая также что Кришна - это тьма и призывание Его имени как раз таки и актуально в наше Апокалиптическое время. Православные Старцы предупреждали, что "змея кусающая себя за хвост"- это символ Масонства и их мирового господства над человечеством, и они враги Божии. Почему Ваши четки в виде этого символа? Очень бы хотелось в дальнейшем узнать от Вас, как правильно понимать Апокалипсис? Я очень обеспокоена, т.к. старцы Пр.Церкви движимые Духом Святым и прославившие свою веру многими чудесами, и почившие святыми мощами здесь на земле, оставили огромные труды на тему мирового правительства и печати антихриста. Как Вы относитесь к электронным документам и чипам, которые вживляют в тело человека для контроля над ним. Что говорят на эти темы ваши мудрецы? Еще раз прошу прощения!!!

----------


## АндреI

Николай Дудко
Здравствуйте, уважаемый Василий Рюрикович! Очень благодарен Вам за ваши лекции, которые я стал слушать не так давно. К сознанию Кришны я пришёл совсем недавно и пока не являюсь преданным Господа Кришны, но уже получил массу ответов на свои вопросы, на которые я не мог их получить из других вероучений, кроме как из Вед. Но в целом с ведическими знаниями я начал знакомиться около 2-х лет назад и мне они очень нравятся. У меня появилось 2 вопроса, очень важных для меня: 

1) По поводу чипов и идентификационных номеров. Этот вопрос уже дважды задавался здесь, так как я перечитал 95% написанных сообщений. ИНН, СНИЛС, банковские карты с чипами, безналичные расчёты и биометрические технологии - всё это средства манипулирования людьми и превращения их в рабов системы. Получается, что нам обманом, а иногда и специально создаваемыми условиями навязывается античеловеческая система контроля над людьми, на которую ни в коем разе нельзя соглашаться, ибо она неизбежно лишит человека даже самой возможности духовно прогрессировать, не говоря уже о материальном развитии. Она просто лишит человека права на свободу, вот и всё. Так вот: можно ли вообще соглашаться на принятие этих документов или с их внедрение стоит бороться? Пока мы можем этому, каждый на своём уровне, противостоять, но это пока. Если эта система заработает в полной мере в локальных местах, погибать или соглашаться на неё? Ведь она демоническая по сути. Я итак отказался от всех карт банковских и у меня в одном экземпляре ИНН остался, на отказ от которого я тоже получил благословение от православного священника. 
2) Что Веды рекомендуют делать человеку, который распространяет ведические знания через литературу, кино, изобразительное искусство, но при этом не является преданным вайшнавом и всю свою творческую деятельность реализовывает в основном среди людей, находящихся под влиянием гуны страсти? Как ему правильно распространять ведическое знание и стоит ли вообще его распространять, если он сам в полной мере не следует ему, но при этом очень хочет до большинства людей донести концепцию ведического мира, чтобы проявить в них интерес к Ведам? Он соблюдает некоторые принципы из Вед, и о них и говорит (пишет/рисует), как ему быть и в каком ключе продолжать свою деятельность? Спасибо Огромное за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ирэна Лисневич
> Здравствуйте, уважаемый Василий Рюрикович. Мое Вам глубокое почтение! Объясните пожалуйста форму Господа, которую увидел Арджуна (БхГ гл.11 текст21-33), уж очень она страшна и Православная Церковь объясняет, что это - лик дьявола (простите пожалуйста, я не хочу Кришну и Вас ничем обидеть, и считаю что меня Господь Иисус Христос привел к Своему Отцу - Вишну! И Вас, почитаю как своего учителя.) И почему Вишна восседает на змеях, как понять этот символ? Церковь говорит, что Всевышнего Господа носят ангелы: херувимы, серафимы и они престол Его, утверждая также что Кришна - это тьма и призывание Его имени как раз таки и актуально в наше Апокалиптическое время. Православные Старцы предупреждали, что "змея кусающая себя за хвост"- это символ Масонства и их мирового господства над человечеством, и они враги Божии. Почему Ваши четки в виде этого символа? Очень бы хотелось в дальнейшем узнать от Вас, как правильно понимать Апокалипсис? Я очень обеспокоена, т.к. старцы Пр.Церкви движимые Духом Святым и прославившие свою веру многими чудесами, и почившие святыми мощами здесь на земле, оставили огромные труды на тему мирового правительства и печати антихриста. Как Вы относитесь к электронным документам и чипам, которые вживляют в тело человека для контроля над ним. Что говорят на эти темы ваши мудрецы? Еще раз прошу прощения!!!


Все ваши вопросы касаются деталей и нет ни одного вопроса по сути. Сначала надо понять суть духовной жизни - чистое преданное служение Богу и тогда вы начнете понимать как эти детали и элементы культуры связаны с идеей служения. Пока суть не ясна, нет смысла копаться в деталях: почему такие четки, почему такие формы. Если хотите понять Кришну, надо искать учителя и следовать его наставлениям. Если вам больше нравится Православие, то следуйте ему и будьте счастливы. Если же вы хотите объединить Веды и Православие, тогда вам нужно очень хорошо изучить философию того и другого. Тогда вы увидите сходство и отличие. Православные священники, при всем уважении, не понимают сути Вед и априори негативно относятся ко всему не-Православному. Поэтому их комментарии по теме, в которую они не посвящены, не могут быть истинными.

Что касается Кала-рупы - формы всепожирающего времени, описанной в БГ 11.21-33, это одна из форм Бога. Бог является Абсолютным и потому в него входит абсолютно все. Но эту форму Бога невозможно полюбить, и потому Кришна показал ее Арджуне просто потому, что Арджуна сам просил об этом. И после этого Кришна вновь принял свой изначальный всепривлекающий образ. Если кто-то хочет понять Кришну таким, как он есть, нужно изучить всю вайшнавскую традицию, а не вырывать какие-то фрагменты из контекста, как в данном случае делают пристрастные проповедники. Потому что, если пристрастно подойти к тому же христианству, то там столько всего странного можно накопать, что человек, у которого есть элементарный здравый смысл, просто не сможет этого принять.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1) По поводу чипов и идентификационных номеров. Этот вопрос уже дважды задавался здесь, так как я перечитал 95% написанных сообщений. ИНН, СНИЛС, банковские карты с чипами, безналичные расчёты и биометрические технологии - всё это средства манипулирования людьми и превращения их в рабов системы. Получается, что нам обманом, а иногда и специально создаваемыми условиями навязывается античеловеческая система контроля над людьми, на которую ни в коем разе нельзя соглашаться, ибо она неизбежно лишит человека даже самой возможности духовно прогрессировать, не говоря уже о материальном развитии. Она просто лишит человека права на свободу, вот и всё. Так вот: можно ли вообще соглашаться на принятие этих документов или с их внедрение стоит бороться? Пока мы можем этому, каждый на своём уровне, противостоять, но это пока. Если эта система заработает в полной мере в локальных местах, погибать или соглашаться на неё? Ведь она демоническая по сути. Я итак отказался от всех карт банковских и у меня в одном экземпляре ИНН остался, на отказ от которого я тоже получил благословение от православного священника.


Даже человек без ИНН и банковской карты все равно является рабом системы. Любая система всегда старается контролировать людей теми или иными способами, играя на их зависимости от системы. Иначе она будет не функциональна. Будь то рабовладельческое общество, феодальное, капиталистическое или коммунистическое - там обязательно есть система контроля и манипуляция людьми. Кнут и пряник - это два основных инструмента манипуляции, которые в зависимости от эпохи и уровня технологического развития общества могут приобретать разные формы. И даже если человек сбежал из общества и живет на природе, он все равно находится в рабстве трех гун и собственной кармы. Поэтому та и ли иная форма рабства - это неизбежность этого мира. В Бхагавад-гите это называется "карма-бандхана" - "рабство кармы". Единственный выход из рабства - полностью и безраздельно предаться Кришне. Надо просто понять, что весь материальный мир - это большая тюрьма. И если человек перебежал из одной камеры в другую, он остается в тюрьме, хотя одна камера может быть немного комфортнее другой, и потому у человека складывается иллюзия свободы. Поэтому боятся надо не частных случаев контроля (банковские карты или ИНН), а самой концепции материальной жизни, которая означает, что когда-то мы ушли от Бога и попали в тюрьму. А в тюрьме не приходится удивляться тому, что узников контролируют. В былые времена им одевали металлический шар на ногу, сейчас могут вживить чип или контролировать другими средствами, но суть от этого не меняется.   




> 2) Что Веды рекомендуют делать человеку, который распространяет ведические знания через литературу, кино, изобразительное искусство, но при этом не является преданным вайшнавом и всю свою творческую деятельность реализовывает в основном среди людей, находящихся под влиянием гуны страсти? Как ему правильно распространять ведическое знание и стоит ли вообще его распространять, если он сам в полной мере не следует ему, но при этом очень хочет до большинства людей донести концепцию ведического мира, чтобы проявить в них интерес к Ведам? Он соблюдает некоторые принципы из Вед, и о них и говорит (пишет/рисует), как ему быть и в каком ключе продолжать свою деятельность? Спасибо Огромное за ответ.


Истинное распространение духовного знания требует большой чистоты и зрелости. Если этого пока нет, то человек может просто знакомить людей с какими-то аспектами культуры и философии, но большого эффекта это не произведет, т.к. сила воздействия зависит от чистоты проповедника.

----------


## АндреI

Николай Дудко
ТУШКИН Василий Рюрикович, большое спасибо за ответы.


Ирэна Лисневич
Василий Рюрикович, спасибо Вам. Я изучаю Веды только 2 месяца, пытаюсь разобраться, чтобы принять преданное служение. Вы мне очень помогли.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Петрова
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите мои поклоны. 
У меня нет этой книги, на страницах интернета прочитала.
Шримад-Бхагаватам, 10. 4. 46

айух шрийам йашо дхармам локан ашиша эва ча
ханти шрейамси сарвани пумсо махад-атикрамах

Мой дорогой царь, когда человек преследует великие души, все его благословения о долголетии, красоте, известности, религии, последствия благих дел и продвижение к высшим планетам будут разрушены.
Как понять слово преследует, расшифруйте пожалуйста?

----------


## АндреI

Diana Dreeva
Пожалуйста, укажите основные имена Кришны, по которым Его зовут во Вриндаване.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как понять слово преследует, расшифруйте пожалуйста?


Вот другая версия перевода. Тут более удачно переведено. Преследует в смысле притесняет. В пословном переводе сказано совершает "преступление против великих душ".

ШБ 10.4.46

айух шрийам йашо дхармам
локан ашиша эва ча
ханти шрейамси сарвани
пумсо махад-атикрамах
Пословный перевод: 
айух — долголетие; шрийам — красоту; йашах — славу; дхармам — религиозность; локан — достижение высших планет; ашишах — благословение; эва — поистине; ча — тоже; ханти — уничтожает; шрейамси — блага; сарвани — все; пумсах — человека; махат- атикрамах — преступление против великих.
Перевод: 
Дорогой царь, если человек притесняет великие души, он лишается всего, что было ему даровано, — долголетия, красоты, славы, религиозности, благословений и надежды попасть на высшие планеты.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Diana Dreeva
> Пожалуйста, укажите основные имена Кришны, по которым Его зовут во Вриндаване.


Нанда-нандана, Яшода-нандана, Радхика-Рамана, Радха-Прия, Радха-Канта, Гопи-Чандра, Прия-сакха, Манохара, Кунджа-бихари, Гопиджана-валлабха, Гиридхари и т.д. Прочитайте бхаджан "Вибхавари-шеша" из песенника. Он целиком состоит из вриндаванских имен Кришны.

----------


## АндреI

Diana Dreeva
Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху!

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев
Харе Кришна!
Такой вопрос - есть ли какая-то связь между нашей личной духовной практикой и сотрудничеством (которое предполагается в рамках преданного служения)?

----------


## АндреI

Ильдар Валеев
Харе Кришна
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Хотелось бы разобраться с возникновением вопросов.
Вопросы отражают состояние человеческго разума, его уровень сознания.
Возможно Вы читали где либо, либо есть какие либо логичные размышления по этому поводу. 
Как формируется вопрос у человека?
Хотелось бы более глубоко рассмотреть этот аспект разума. Научиться замечать в себе, формируются ли вопросы верно, так как без трезвого вичара не представляю себе возможности объективного взгляда на вещи.
либо прослушанные лекции и почтенные книги лишь протекают бесследно, либо извлекается гйана и вигйана.
Вопрос мой в том, как формируется вопрос, поэтапно. Почему у кого то вопросов нет, либо они материального характера, а у кого то проявляется глубокое понимание предмета.
Спасибо за удаленное время, и возможность столько ценного общения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> Харе Кришна!
> Такой вопрос - есть ли какая-то связь между нашей личной духовной практикой и сотрудничеством (которое предполагается в рамках преданного служения)?


Чем более качественно протекает наша личная духовная практика, тем чище мы становимся и легче протекает сотрудничество. Плодотворное и стабильное сотрудничество возможно только между преданными уровня Мадхйама-адхикари.
Каништаха не способен на стабильное сотрудничество из за влияния на его ум гун невежества и страсти.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ильдар Валеев
> Харе Кришна
> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> Хотелось бы разобраться с возникновением вопросов.
> Вопросы отражают состояние человеческго разума, его уровень сознания.
> Возможно Вы читали где либо, либо есть какие либо логичные размышления по этому поводу. 
> Как формируется вопрос у человека?
> Хотелось бы более глубоко рассмотреть этот аспект разума. Научиться замечать в себе, формируются ли вопросы верно, так как без трезвого вичара не представляю себе возможности объективного взгляда на вещи.
> либо прослушанные лекции и почтенные книги лишь протекают бесследно, либо извлекается гйана и вигйана.
> ...


Вопросов нет у тех, кто не пытается что-то серьезно понять. Те, кто сами не распространяют знание, не особо заинтересованы в прояснении различных деталей. Поэтому их это мало волнует. 
Но люди ищущие, склонные к проповеди, постоянно ищут новых откровений и граней понимания. Это побуждает их задавать разумные вопросы, т.к. у них есть насущная подробность в этом.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев
Харе Кришна!
БГ 8.26 говорится, что тот кто идёт светлым путём не возвращается в этот мир. Как я понял светлым путём идут йоги и йоги достигают Брахмаджйоти. Но ведь оттуда падают! Поясните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> Харе Кришна!
> БГ 8.26 говорится, что тот кто идёт светлым путём не возвращается в этот мир. Как я понял светлым путём идут йоги и йоги достигают Брахмаджйоти. Но ведь оттуда падают! Поясните, пожалуйста.


В целом, светлый путь, это не только путь в Брахмаджйоти. Это так же и путь развития отношений с Богом. Сияние Брахмана - это начальный уровень осознания Абсолюта. Но йог может также стать преданным и в этом случае нет причин возвращаться в этот мир. Именно в этом смысл и идеал светлого пути.
Имперсонализм - это самый неудачный вариант светлого пути. Поэтому Кришна в данном случае может говорить об идеальном варианте светлого пути.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Гончаренко
Здравствуйте
В 5 главе 2-ой Песни ШБ говорится, что вначале возникает махат-Таттва, время и гуны. Затем, В первую очередь, трансформируется гуна благости и страсти, создаётся ум, разум и тд, а уже потом преобразуется гуна невежества и создаётся небо и другие стихии. 
В той же главе, в 31 тексте, в конце комментария говорится: "саму же гуну страсти, как говорилось выше, порождает воздух". Как это? ??Что имел ввиду Шрила Прабхупада дав такой комментарий?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Гончаренко
> Здравствуйте
> В 5 главе 2-ой Песни ШБ говорится, что вначале возникает махат-Таттва, время и гуны. Затем, В первую очередь, трансформируется гуна благости и страсти, создаётся ум, разум и тд, а уже потом преобразуется гуна невежества и создаётся небо и другие стихии. 
> В той же главе, в 31 тексте, в конце комментария говорится: "саму же гуну страсти, как говорилось выше, порождает воздух". Как это? ??Что имел ввиду Шрила Прабхупада дав такой комментарий?


Возможно, что имеется в виду то, что гуна страсти самая подвижная и активная, что соответствует стихии воздуха, который тоже является самым подвижным. Именно воздух разжигает огонь страстей.

----------


## АндреI

Марат Халиков
Враджендра Кумар Прабху, мой низкий поклон вам. напомните, пожалуйста, в какой лекции вы говорили о гордости в разных варнах. о том, что шудры гордятся своим возрастом. благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Марат Халиков
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху, мой низкий поклон вам. напомните, пожалуйста, в какой лекции вы говорили о гордости в разных варнах. о том, что шудры гордятся своим возрастом. благодарю.


Я не помню точно, в какой лекции, т.к. лекций довольно много. Но суть в том, что шудры гордятся своим возрастом (мои года - мое богатство) и старший среди шудр по возрасту - наиболее уважаем. Вайшьи гордятся богатством и лучший из них - самый богатый. Кшатрии гордятся своим могуществом и властью, и самый влиятельный царь, или имеющий самую большую империю - самый выдающийся. Брахманы гордятся знанием. Тот из них, кто больше других знает - самый уважаемый. Резюме: если человек требует, чтобы его слушались просто потому, что он старше по возрасту, то перед нами шудра.

----------


## АндреI

Марат Халиков
Враджендра Кумар Прабху, мой низкий поклон вам. напомните, пожалуйста, в какой лекции вы говорили о гордости в разных варнах. о том, что шудры гордятся своим возрастом. благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Марат Халиков
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху, мой низкий поклон вам. напомните, пожалуйста, в какой лекции вы говорили о гордости в разных варнах. о том, что шудры гордятся своим возрастом. благодарю.


Только что ответил. См.выше.

----------


## АндреI

Alexander Rogers
Здравствуйте, Вы не могли бы дать конкретную ссылку из священных писаний, где говорится, что животные только отрабатывают свою карму, а не создают новую. А создание новой кармы возможно только в человеческой форме. Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Гончаренко
Прошу прощения, но это снова я со своими непонятными вопросами??:
БГ 11 глава 48 стих, Кришна говорит Арджуне, что никто и никогда прежде не видел этой вселенской формы. Можно ли сделать вывод, что наша Юга уникальна этим явлением, что это в первый раз за историю всей вселенной Кришна явил такую вселенскую форму и что даже сам Брахма, не говоря уже о полубогах, не видели за всю свою жизнь подобное, хотя за его ( Брахмы) жизнь сменяются множество Юг. Где можно узнать как много раз была битва на Курукшетре за всю жизнь Брахмы? В интернете мало что можно найти на эту тему, надеюсь вы поможете хотя бы чуть-чуть раскрыть этот вопрос, благодарю за терпение и внимание!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Alexander Rogers
> Здравствуйте, Вы не могли бы дать конкретную ссылку из священных писаний, где говорится, что животные только отрабатывают свою карму, а не создают новую. А создание новой кармы возможно только в человеческой форме. Заранее благодарю за ответ.


В ШБ есть упоминание, что человек начинает нести ответственность за свои поступки с 14 лет. Все остальное - здравый смысл. Если даже люди до 14 лет не создают кармы, т.к. их разум еще не в полной мере пробудился, то что говорить о животных? Шабда - это не единственное доказательство. Логика и чувственный опыт - тоже доказательства. Но шабда является точкой отсчета для логики и эмпирики.
Поэтому логический вывод о том, что животное не создает новой кармы основано на утверждении шастр о том, что даже люди до 14 лет не создают кармы. Других прямых цитат у меня нет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Гончаренко
> Прошу прощения, но это снова я со своими непонятными вопросами??:
> БГ 11 глава 48 стих, Кришна говорит Арджуне, что никто и никогда прежде не видел этой вселенской формы. Можно ли сделать вывод, что наша Юга уникальна этим явлением, что это в первый раз за историю всей вселенной Кришна явил такую вселенскую форму и что даже сам Брахма, не говоря уже о полубогах, не видели за всю свою жизнь подобное, хотя за его ( Брахмы) жизнь сменяются множество Юг. Где можно узнать как много раз была битва на Курукшетре за всю жизнь Брахмы? В интернете мало что можно найти на эту тему, надеюсь вы поможете хотя бы чуть-чуть раскрыть этот вопрос, благодарю за терпение и внимание!


Мне не понятно, какова практическая ценность этого вопроса? Как изменится ваша духовная жизнь, если вы найдете ответ на него? Кришна сказал, что это было впервые. Почему бы это не принять? Все то знание, которое практически необходимо для нашего духовного прогресса, Кришна дал. 
Какой смысл в умозрительных вопросах? Философия ценна как основа практики, а не сама по себе. Очень важно понимать это.

----------


## АндреI

Ян Эйман
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Мне срочно нужно Ваше авторитетное мнение по 4 рег. принципу.... Что именно в него входит..ну или что допустимо ( в плане интима до свадьбы)понимаю тема не для публичного обсуждения.. Поэтому можете ответить в личку.. Ну или как Вам удобно. Меня интересует максимально развернутый ответ... Спасибо!

----------


## АндреI

Марат Фазлиев
Здравствуйте. Такой вопрос, совесть это Высшее говорит в нас или это может быть собственный голос на основе собственного опыта, воспитания и принципов. И еще такой вопрос, если поступил неправильно по отношению к человеку , но если он не будет знать то он не пострадает, как бы ему не будет плохо, как говорят счастье в неведении, или же человек должен знать все как есть? Благодарю... А еще в дополнение, когда мы признаемся в проступке то получается что мы облегчаем себе жизнь признавшись ведь были муки совести и в то же время это.бремя как бы взваливаем на другого, правильно ли это?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ян Эйман
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Мне срочно нужно Ваше авторитетное мнение по 4 рег. принципу.... Что именно в него входит..ну или что допустимо ( в плане интима до свадьбы)понимаю тема не для публичного обсуждения.. Поэтому можете ответить в личку.. Ну или как Вам удобно. Меня интересует максимально развернутый ответ... Спасибо!


У меня нет никакого "авторитетного мнения" по этому вопросу. Я просто принимаю слова шастр. Незаконный секс - это секс вне брака, а в браке - не для зачатия детей. Что тут непонятного? Просто нужно понять, что высшему стандарту могут следовать не все и не сразу без подготовки в ашраме брахмачари. Очевидно, что степень "незаконности" будет разной в этих двух случаях.
За секс в браке человек не пойдет в ад, хотя и снизит свой уровень сознания Кришны. А за секс вне брака полагается очищение в аду. Так говорит Шримад-Бхагаватам. Что я могу добавить? 
Поэтому для неинициированного человека секс, ограниченный рамками брака, это большое достижение. А если человек хочет получить посвящение, он должен очень серьезно относиться к духовной жизни и научиться контролировать свою половую жизнь. Иначе посвящение превращается в фарс, т.к. духовная жизнь и половая жизнь не для зачатия детей ведут в прямо противоположные направления.
Секс до брака или вне брака является незаконным, но для жителей Кали-юги это не указ, т.к. они в массе своей не воспитаны в рамках духовной культуры. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мужчины и женщины, озабоченные сексуальными желаниями, были хотя бы в браке как минимум. Все остальное уже на их совести и они сами расплачиваются за неспособность контролировать чувства. Шрила Прабхупадапрекрасно понимал качества западных людей в Кали-югу и был снисходителен к их слабостям. Но он просил своих учеников стараться держаться в рамках культуры быть удовлетворенными в рамках семьи.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Марат Фазлиев
> Здравствуйте. Такой вопрос, совесть это Высшее говорит в нас или это может быть собственный голос на основе собственного опыта, воспитания и 
> принципов.


Совесть - это голос Параматмы. Наш личный голос скорее склонен нас оправдывать и выгораживать.




> И еще такой вопрос, если поступил неправильно по отношению к человеку , но если он не будет знать то он не пострадает, как бы ему не 
> будет плохо, как говорят счастье в неведении, или же человек должен знать все как есть? Благодарю... А еще в дополнение, когда мы признаемся в 
> проступке то получается что мы облегчаем себе жизнь признавшись ведь были муки совести и в то же время это бремя как бы взваливаем на другого, 
> правильно ли это?


Слишком абстрактный вопрос. Все зависит от того, что мы совершили против этого человека и насколько он восприимчив к этой правде. То есть, нужно попытаться просчитать все возможные последствия и только после этого открывать или не открывать эту информацию. Иногда лучше, чтобы какие-то вещи остались тайной, если правда нанесет сильную травму человеку.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Гончаренко
Подскажите пожалуйста Сколько раз за жизнь Брахмы было сражение на Курукшетре?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Гончаренко
> Подскажите пожалуйста Сколько раз за жизнь Брахмы было сражение на Курукшетре?


Не знаю, не встречал такой информации.

----------


## АндреI

Андрей Костров
Здравия Василий Рюрикович! давно слушал вашу лекцию где вы говорили про психолога во времена Фрэйда который сам попал в свою больницу и вылечил себя сам, напомните его фамилию и название книги. Благодарю! )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Андрей Костров
> Здравия Василий Рюрикович! давно слушал вашу лекцию где вы говорили про психолога во времена Фрэйда который сам попал в свою больницу и вылечил себя сам, напомните его фамилию и название книги. Благодарю! )


Видимо эта лекция была ОЧЕНЬ ДАВНО, так давно, что я и сам ничего этого не помню.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос в том, если мы на улице находим на дороге мелочь, монеты 10 коп или 5 рублей (не принципиально), как правильней было бы поступить? Одни говорят что это чужая карма, поднимать не надо, другие говорят что это Лакшми и ей нельзя пренебрегать, подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос в том, если мы на улице находим на дороге мелочь, монеты 10 коп или 5 рублей (не принципиально), как правильней было бы поступить? Одни говорят что это чужая карма, поднимать не надо, другие говорят что это Лакшми и ей нельзя пренебрегать, подскажите пожалуйста.


Если мы видим все в связи с Кришной, то мы увидим Лакшми. А если мы этой связи не видим, тогда мы увидим карму. Карма одного - потерять деньги. Карма другого - найти деньги. Понятно, что 10 копеек - это ничтожная сумма и с точки зрения потери и с точки зрения приобретения. Только если таких монет наберется целый мешок, тогда это начинает иметь какой-то смысл, да и то больше для сборщиков цвет.маталлолома, т.к. в магазине у вас вряд ли примут мешок 10 копеечных монет. 
Если вы находите 5 рублей, то это уже что-то более существенное и можно поднять монету и задействовать в каком-то полезном деле.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос в том, что когда Махараджа Прабхлада был еще маленьким мальчиком, он делал своих друзей мальчиков из демоничных семей преданными - менял их сердца (напр. 7.4.42). Когда он стал царем демонов как то повлиял ли он на всех подопечных ему демонов? Устанавливал ли он стандарты преданности, воспевания Святых Имен в демоническом обществе? По логике все демоны должны были стать преданными :smilies:  
Также хотел спросить, Хиранья Кашипу совершил оч. много оскорблений в отношении преданных, Кришна простил ему их? Ведь это самое страшное оскорбление, как он так быстро от него очистился? Или по той причине, что это была лила, оскарбления не засчитывались? 
Спасибо заранее.
Амара Прия дас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос в том, что когда Махараджа Прабхлада был еще маленьким мальчиком, он делал своих друзей мальчиков из демоничных семей преданными - менял их сердца (напр. 7.4.42). Когда он стал царем демонов как то повлиял ли он на всех подопечных ему демонов? Устанавливал ли он стандарты преданности, воспевания Святых Имен в демоническом обществе? По логике все демоны должны были стать преданными 
> Также хотел спросить, Хиранья Кашипу совершил оч. много оскорблений в отношении преданных, Кришна простил ему их? Ведь это самое страшное оскорбление, как он так быстро от него очистился? Или по той причине, что это была лила, оскарбления не засчитывались? 
> Спасибо заранее.
> Амара Прия дас.


В детстве у Прахлада не было царских обязанностей и он мог проповедовать напрямую своим одноклассникам, которые тоже воспринимали все очень непосредственно, как дети. Но когда Прахлад принял трон царя демонов, ему уже пришлось учитывать много других факторов, которые не учитывает ребенок. Поэтому можно сказать, что Прахлад от прямой проповеди перешел к косвенной под давлением обстоятельств  :smilies: . Современные "прямые проповедники" его бы за это раскритиковали.... Но каждый выполняет свой долг на своем месте. Демоны тоже следуют определенному порядку, установленному Кришной и так постепенно могут прогрессировать. Прямая проповедь и быстрый прогресс предназначены для внутренне подготовленных людей. Мы знаем из вайшнавского этикета, что демонам нельзя прямо проповедовать. Поэтому с ними приходится хитрить.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Гончаренко
Здравствуйте!
В 3 песни ШБ в 11 главе указывается временная шкала и точные размеры вселенной, которые сильно разнятся с современными научными открытиями. Как это можно объяснить, не точным переводом, разной классификацией, утраченными сведениями или ещё чем-либо? Так же сколько не пытался найти, но так и не нашёл, точного источника описания скорости света. Видел ссылки на комментарии Риг веды, но те данные, видимо, не имеют опоры и могут быть выведены из нынешних открытий, есть ли у вас какие-либо сведения/ мнение по этому вопросу? 
Если коротко: 
1)почему не соотносятся данные ШБ по вселенной с современными открытиями?
2) достоверна ли информация, что в ведах есть точные данные о скорости света и сохранился ли их источник?

Благодарю!

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Скажите пожалуйста, Субхадра вышла замуж за Арджуну, но он ее двоюродный брат, разве в вед традиции не осуждаются браки родственников? 
Спасибо заранее.
Амара Прия дас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Скажите пожалуйста, Субхадра вышла замуж за Арджуну, но он ее двоюродный брат, разве в вед традиции не осуждаются браки родственников? 
> Спасибо заранее.
> Амара Прия дас.


Судя по самому факту этого брака, такая степень родства, похоже, допустима. По крайней мере, я не помню чтобы кто-то из близких Арджуны или Субхадры выдвигал этот аргумент против их брака.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1)почему не соотносятся данные ШБ по вселенной с современными открытиями?


Потому что современные ученые пользуются своими чувствами и логикой, а Веды - это шабда - знание исходящее из высшего источника. Оно не опирается на нашу эмпирику и логику. Чувственный опыт несовершенен, т.к. чувства несовершенны. И потому логические выводы на основе эмпирических данных тоже несовершенны. Наука находится в постоянном развитии и научные концепции периодически меняются. Но пока не совершено какое-то сенсационное открытие ученые полностью уверены в своей правоте. Поэтому нынешние представления ученых о космосе однозначно изменятся через какое-то время. История подтверждает, что каждые 10-15 лет происходят какие-то скачки в понимании реальности, что зачастую полностью опровергает предыдущие представления.  




> 2) достоверна ли информация, что в ведах есть точные данные о скорости света и сохранился ли их источник?


Где-то что-то такое мне встречалось, но в данный момент ссылки под рукой нет. Если найду, сообщу.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Усачев
Харе Кришна Враджендра кумар прабху.я из Ростова на дону. скажите пожалуйста .у нас открылось вайшнавское кафе.которое напрямую связоно с южным благотворительным фондом ПИЩА ЖИЗНИ. можно в нем показывать ваши фильмы и проигрывать фоннограму музыки с вашего сайта.вы авторские права с какой нибудь компанией заключали. чтоб мы не оказались пиратами.и нас просто прикроют.мы с радостью делали бы пожертвование вам.чем ВОИС(всеросийское общесто интелектуальной собствености) занимается поборами .с уважением Ришабхадев дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Усачев
> Харе Кришна Враджендра кумар прабху.я из Ростова на дону. скажите пожалуйста .у нас открылось вайшнавское кафе.которое напрямую связоно с южным благотворительным фондом ПИЩА ЖИЗНИ. можно в нем показывать ваши фильмы и проигрывать фоннограму музыки с вашего сайта.вы авторские права с какой нибудь компанией заключали. чтоб мы не оказались пиратами.и нас просто прикроют.мы с радостью делали бы пожертвование вам.чем ВОИС(всеросийское общесто интелектуальной собствености) занимается поборами .с уважением Ришабхадев дас


Вы можете показывать мои фильмы. Музыка на сайте не моя. Поэтому это ваш страх и риск. Но, учитывая, что создатели этой музыки не в России, то они вряд ли услышат.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
просто я у кого-то в лекциях слышал, что при женитьбе в вед. традиции молодые люди должны знать свои рода до седьмого колена, чтобы быть уверенными, что они не родственники... тут у меня противоречие.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> просто я у кого-то в лекциях слышал, что при женитьбе в вед. традиции молодые люди должны знать свои рода до седьмого колена, чтобы быть уверенными, что они не родственники... тут у меня противоречие.


Противоречия являются частью жизни. Учитесь жить с ними. Примите их как исключения из правил.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Гончаренко
> 
> 2) достоверна ли информация, что в ведах есть точные данные о скорости света и сохранился ли их источник?


Вот, нашел, то, что было по этой теме. Цитаты на санскрите у меня нет. Якобы это из Риг-Веды, но точно ручаться не могу:
"Лучи солнца движутся со скоростью 2202 йоджаны за половину нимеши". 1 йоджана = 13.824 км. В сутках содержится 405.000 нимеш. Отсюда следует, что скорость света равна примерно 300.000 км/сек. Ученые посчитали эту скорость только в 20м веке.

----------


## АндреI

Артем Селезнев
Харе Кришна!
Кришна погружает джив в материальный мир по их собственному желанию,любит всех джив одинаково и суров и асуров,Он дает дживам поиграть в Богов и наслаждаться,а зачем тогда создает болезни дживам с намерением ,чтоб вспомнили о Кришне,почему должны вспоминать через боль Кришну?Зачем даёт наслаждение и с ним же боль?Или в этой игре дживам были разъясняны правила заранее?

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев
Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите пожалуйста, на каких планетах актуальные эти циклы: сатья, трета, двапара и кали юги. Например, есть ли на райских планетах эти циклы. Спасибо заранее! 
Амара Прия дас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Артем Селезнев
> Харе Кришна!
> Кришна погружает джив в материальный мир по их собственному желанию,любит всех джив одинаково и суров и асуров,Он дает дживам поиграть в Богов и наслаждаться,а зачем тогда создает болезни дживам с намерением ,чтоб вспомнили о Кришне,почему должны вспоминать через боль Кришну?Зачем даёт наслаждение и с ним же боль?Или в этой игре дживам были разъясняны правила заранее?


Материальная жизнь - это школа исправления сознания. В любой школе есть правила. Иначе учебы не будет. Джива должна уловить закономерности: поступаешь по законам Бога - все в порядке; нарушаешь законы Бога - приходят страдания. Без ПРАВИЛ никто и никогда не научится действовать ПРАВИЛьно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите пожалуйста, на каких планетах актуальные эти циклы: сатья, трета, двапара и кали юги. Например, есть ли на райских планетах эти циклы. Спасибо заранее! 
> Амара Прия дас.


Время властвует во всем материальном мире. Время движется циклами,связанными с внутренней динамикой гун. Поэтому циклы времени присутствуют повсюду. Но наиболее заметны они в средних мирах: Бхур-лока (уровень земли), Бхувар-лока (уровень могущественных духов) и Сварга-лока - рай. Эти три уровня средних систем освещены Солнцем, и потому тут эти временные циклы, связанные с движением Солнца и других планет особенно заметны. В низших мирах (от Атала до Патала-локи) Солнце не видно и они там вообще не чувствуют движения времени. А в высших мирах (Махар, Джана, Тапа и Сатья-лока) больше живут по времени Брахмы и измеряют жизнь Кальпами - днями Брахмы. Наши солнечные циклы для них слишком малы и не удобны, т.к. жизнь там очень долгая по сравнению с жизнью на средних планетах.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Шевченко
Ув. Василий Рюрикович,
Скажите пожалуйста, стоит ли мне заводить оружие для самообороны? На улице много негодяев, а я неуверен смогу ли защитить свою жену и себя в случае опасности, ибо не владею боевыми искусствами. Может не имеет смысла этого делать, потому что всё приходит по карме? Или бережного бог бережёт? Буду благодарен за ответ

----------


## АндреI

Елена Мазур
Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар дас! Искренне Вас благодарю за Ваши лекции. Абсолютно за все, как для начинающих, так и уже немного знакомых со знанием. Примите мои поклоны!
Слушая Ваше выступление об истории царя Читракету, хочу задать вопрос: Вы говорили, что идея этой истории такова, что ,если по карме не положено, то нет смыла проводить ягьи для того, чтобы это получить, поскольку все равно Кришна заберет (сын Читракету умер). Когда материалисты поклоняются Шиве и получают это, расходуют ли они при этом свое благочестие? И значит ли это, что, израсходав его, они не смогут получить те блага(материальные,духовные), которые им положены по судьбе? (Грубо говоря попросил машину, а благочествия человека на эту машину только и хвататет, а когда время придет его расходовать на здоровье,ан ничего уже и нет) . Либо же, совершая обряды поклонения полубогам, человек не расходует свое благочестие? Это вопрос моей дочери. От себя хочу спросить про астрологию, т.к. в связи с историей Читракету и Вашим ответом на этот вопрос не могу сложить воедино: если даже травинка не шелохнется без ведома Кришны, то смысл вычислять благоприятные дни для того или иного? Вы сказали, что можно пользоваться этим знанием. Но это как у Читракету получится? Благодарю Вас!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Шевченко
> Ув. Василий Рюрикович,
> Скажите пожалуйста, стоит ли мне заводить оружие для самообороны? На улице много негодяев, а я неуверен смогу ли защитить свою жену и себя в случае опасности, ибо не владею боевыми искусствами. Может не имеет смысла этого делать, потому что всё приходит по карме? Или бережного бог бережёт? Буду благодарен за ответ


Действуйте по обстоятельствам. Если вашей семье реально угрожает опасность и вы можете легально приобрести средство самообороны, то почему бы и нет? Даже у Бога есть оружие. Вишну держит в своих четырех руках булаву, чакру, лотос и раковину. Булава и чакра - для наказания демонов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Мазур
> Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар дас! Искренне Вас благодарю за Ваши лекции. Абсолютно за все, как для начинающих, так и уже немного знакомых со знанием. Примите мои поклоны!
> Слушая Ваше выступление об истории царя Читракету, хочу задать вопрос: Вы говорили, что идея этой истории такова, что ,если по карме не положено, то нет смыла проводить ягьи для того, чтобы это получить, поскольку все равно Кришна заберет (сын Читракету умер). Когда материалисты поклоняются Шиве и получают это, расходуют ли они при этом свое благочестие? И значит ли это, что, израсходав его, они не смогут получить те блага(материальные,духовные), которые им положены по судьбе? (Грубо говоря попросил машину, а благочествия человека на эту машину только и хвататет, а когда время придет его расходовать на здоровье,ан ничего уже и нет) . Либо же, совершая обряды поклонения полубогам, человек не расходует свое благочестие? Это вопрос моей дочери. От себя хочу спросить про астрологию, т.к. в связи с историей Читракету и Вашим ответом на этот вопрос не могу сложить воедино: если даже травинка не шелохнется без ведома Кришны, то смысл вычислять благоприятные дни для того или иного? Вы сказали, что можно пользоваться этим знанием. Но это как у Читракету получится? Благодарю Вас!


В данном случае мудрецы предупреждали Читракету, что его сын станет причиной горя. Это не всегда так. Например, у Дашаратхи тоже долго не было сыновей. Потом мудрецы провели ягйу и пришел Рама с братьями. Поэтому насколько проблема решаема или не решаема с помощью ягйи - это всегда индивидуально. Здесь нельзя дать однозначный ответ для всех, т.к. карма у всех разная. Общий принцип таков, что наша доля - это то, что приходит к нам естественно, без сверхусилий, в процессе исполнения нашего долга. Если человек не доволен тем, что приходит само собой и пытается при помощи сверхусилий получить нечто большее, тогда он может попытаться карму будущего перенести в настоящее. Он может получить это сейчас, но в будущем не получит этого. Это порочная жизнь в кредит. Лучше удовлетвориться тем, что приходит само, но для этого нужно твердо верить в то, что Кришна лучше знает, что является благом для нас. Человек, который думает, что знает лучше Бога, что ему надо, вступает в спор с судьбой и повторяет в той или иной степени историю Читракету.

----------


## АндреI

Ответьте пожалуйста
Фарход Рахимов
В "бхагавад гите" даются сведения, что Луна эта райская планета и она находиться дальше от земли, чем Солнце. Пробхупада в комментариях изъясняет, что речь идет не о неизвестной нам пока еще планете с тем же именем (луна), а именно о той самой, которая над нашей головой. Однако если это действительно было б так, тогда в природе и при невооруженном даже обзоре, когда Луна, Солнце и Земля устанавливаются в один ряд, мы видели бы только Солнце. А Луна соответственно была бы ЗА СОЛНЦЕМ. Другими словами, ее не должно быть видно. Однако на деле все обстаит иначе. Когда планеты схдодяться в один ряд мы можем наблюдать Луну, которая закрывает Солнце. В 2000-м.. или в 2001-м.. не скажу точно уже такой парад планет происходил. При чем днем. Его можно было наблюдать. И таму было множество свидетелей. Даже по телевизору по новостям показывали. Так что.. 

Вопрос, таким образом, состоит - почему Веды диктуют одно, здравый смысл из получаемой информации из вне диктует совершенно другое?

Допустим, в ведической литературе пишется, что у людей по 7 пальцев на каждой руке. Однако ваш непрерывный контакт со своей рукой будет говорить о другом. Противоречие? Вот на это противоречие и обращается внимание.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ответьте пожалуйста
> Фарход Рахимов
> В "бхагавад гите" даются сведения, что Луна эта райская планета и она находиться дальше от земли, чем Солнце. Пробхупада в комментариях изъясняет, что речь идет не о неизвестной нам пока еще планете с тем же именем (луна), а именно о той самой, которая над нашей головой. Однако если это действительно было б так, тогда в природе и при невооруженном даже обзоре, когда Луна, Солнце и Земля устанавливаются в один ряд, мы видели бы только Солнце. А Луна соответственно была бы ЗА СОЛНЦЕМ. Другими словами, ее не должно быть видно. Однако на деле все обстаит иначе. Когда планеты схдодяться в один ряд мы можем наблюдать Луну, которая закрывает Солнце. В 2000-м.. или в 2001-м.. не скажу точно уже такой парад планет происходил. При чем днем. Его можно было наблюдать. И таму было множество свидетелей. Даже по телевизору по новостям показывали. Так что.. 
> 
> Вопрос, таким образом, состоит - почему Веды диктуют одно, здравый смысл из получаемой информации из вне диктует совершенно другое?
> 
> Допустим, в ведической литературе пишется, что у людей по 7 пальцев на каждой руке. Однако ваш непрерывный контакт со своей рукой будет говорить о другом. Противоречие? Вот на это противоречие и обращается внимание.


Нигде не говорится, что луна "дальше" от земли, чем солнце. Там сказано, что она "выше". Если от орбиты Луны опустить перпендикуляр на уровень орбиты земли, то он будет выше, чем такой же перпендикуляр от орбиты Солнца. Про 7 пальцев на руке не читал.

----------


## АндреI

Ирина Куликова
Харе Кришна, пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны!
У меня 3 вопроса: 
1. Вы могли бы мне четко ответить чем отличаются Кришна, Вишну и Нараяна друг от друга? Есть ли между ними какая-то иерархическая структура? И в каком источнике можно подробно изучить этот вопрос?
2. Чем отличаются экспансии Бога от его проявления, аватара и от частичного проявления? 
3. Мне не совсем понятно почему тилаки на тело ставятся определенным образом. В каком источнике можно подробно изучить тему Тилаки: как ставить, куда ставить, какая мантра читается и что она значит, почему тилака наносится именно в это место, а не другое и так дальше?
Если есть возможность, дайте мне пожалуйста ссылки на авторитетные источники (что можно почитать на тему моих вопросов), потому что статьи в интернете только запутывают...
С Уважением, Ирина.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ирина Куликова
> Харе Кришна, пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны!
> У меня 3 вопроса: 
> 1. Вы могли бы мне четко ответить чем отличаются Кришна, Вишну и Нараяна друг от друга? Есть ли между ними какая-то иерархическая структура? И в каком источнике можно подробно изучить этот вопрос?
> 2. Чем отличаются экспансии Бога от его проявления, аватара и от частичного проявления? 
> 3. Мне не совсем понятно почему тилаки на тело ставятся определенным образом. В каком источнике можно подробно изучить тему Тилаки: как ставить, куда ставить, какая мантра читается и что она значит, почему тилака наносится именно в это место, а не другое и так дальше?
> Если есть возможность, дайте мне пожалуйста ссылки на авторитетные источники (что можно почитать на тему моих вопросов), потому что статьи в интернете только запутывают...
> С Уважением, Ирина.


1. Отвечаю четко: Кришна, Вишну и Нараяна - это одна Таттва (категория), то есть, Сам всевышний. Но есть небольшое отличие по расе, т.е. по типу отношений с этими формами. С Вишну (Нараяна) можно лишь подняться до дасья-расы, а с Кришной можно подняться до мадхурья-расы. То есть, эти формы едины по таттве, но различны по расе. С позиции расы форма Кришны считается высочайшей. Вишну и Нараяна - это просто разные имена. Нараяна означает "лежащий на водах", подразумевая такие пуруша-автары как Махавишну, гарходакашайи Вишну и Кширодакашайи Ваишну (Параматма). Вишну означает "Всепроникающий хранитель". Подробнее можно почитать в Нектаре Преданности (глава "Качества Кришны").

2. Все являются экспансиями Бога (включая нас), но не все экспансии являются автарами. Аватары - это те, кто нисходят в этот мир с определенной миссией. Различие между формами может проявляться в мере могущества. Разные формы Бога описаны подробно в "Лагху-Бхагаватамрите" Рупы Госвами (на русский она вряд ли переведена пока). Более коротко эта тема описана в "Учении Шри Чайтанйи", главы 6, 7, 8.

3. Подробного изучения темы тилаки я нигде не встречал. Есть просто инструкции, как ее нансить, на какие части тела и с какими мантрами. Идея в том, что вертикальная Вишну-тилака является традицией гаудия-вайшнавов и наносится на 13 точек верхней половины туловища. Обычно ее изображают на храмах Вишну. В знак признания того, что наше тело является храмом Вишну (т.к. Параматма находится в сердце каждого) мы наносим эти знаки с именами Вишну. Это побуждает нас относиться к телу, как к храму. Есть один из учебников ЕС Бхакти-Викаши Свами (название не помню), где наглядно показано на какие части тела и с какими мантрами наносится тилака.

----------


## АндреI

Wadiozavr Wadiozavrow
Здравствуйте, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Харе Кришна!

Заметил, что в некоторых из последних лекций вы очень четко обозначили свою позицию относительно отреченных укладов жизни. В частности (если, конечно, я правильно понял), вы утверждаете, что за исключением редких случаев правильное, полноценное отречение подразумевает прохождение также и грихастха ашрама (особенно если есть соответствующие желания). Я переехал в брахмачари ашрам, чтобы подготовиться к качественному грихастха ашраму, но в ашраме брахмачари существует стойкое убеждение, якобы никогда не стоит оставлять попыток оставаться брахмачари, ведь семейная жизнь так сложна, и к тому же духовный прогресс в ней останавливается. Сначала я не слишком серьезно воспринимал это, но после 2 лет жизни в ашраме понемногу стал заражаться этим. 
Для меня лично непросто слушать о семейной жизни от брахмачари, из которых практически никто не имел семьи. Хотелось бы услышать мнение человека, имеющего солидный (и думаю позитивный) опыт пребывания в обеих ашрамах, да еще и астролога. Я конечно понимаю что ашрам брахмачари нужно развивать, но стоит ли лезть в семейную жизнь, если семейная карма не очень хороша, и через сколько лет (или обретя какие реализации) или лучше быть (или пытаться быть) спокойно брахмачари всю жизнь? 

P.s. Мне 29 лет, поэтому иногда этот вопрос беспокоит

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Wadiozavr Wadiozavrow
> Здравствуйте, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Харе Кришна!
> 
> Заметил, что в некоторых из последних лекций вы очень четко обозначили свою позицию относительно отреченных укладов жизни. В частности (если, конечно, я правильно понял), вы утверждаете, что за исключением редких случаев правильное, полноценное отречение подразумевает прохождение также и грихастха ашрама (особенно если есть соответствующие желания). Я переехал в брахмачари ашрам, чтобы подготовиться к качественному грихастха ашраму, но в ашраме брахмачари существует стойкое убеждение, якобы никогда не стоит оставлять попыток оставаться брахмачари, ведь семейная жизнь так сложна, и к тому же духовный прогресс в ней останавливается. Сначала я не слишком серьезно воспринимал это, но после 2 лет жизни в ашраме понемногу стал заражаться этим. 
> Для меня лично непросто слушать о семейной жизни от брахмачари, из которых практически никто не имел семьи. Хотелось бы услышать мнение человека, имеющего солидный (и думаю позитивный) опыт пребывания в обеих ашрамах, да еще и астролога. Я конечно понимаю что ашрам брахмачари нужно развивать, но стоит ли лезть в семейную жизнь, если семейная карма не очень хороша, и через сколько лет (или обретя какие реализации) или лучше быть (или пытаться быть) спокойно брахмачари всю жизнь? 
> 
> P.s. Мне 29 лет, поэтому иногда этот вопрос беспокоит


Четыре ашрама - это четыре ступени на пути к совершенству, которые рекомендованы Ведами. Прыгать через ступеньки не каждый может. Если же человек может легко переступить через грихастха-ашрам и из ашрама брахмачари стать саннйаси, то это великая и редкая удача. Но есть и риск просто затянуть переход в грихастха-ашрам лет до 40, а потом все же жениться, но уже с большими проблемами, т.к. этот шаг совершен с заметным опозданием. Хуже, когда человек женится в 40-50 лет, чем когда он женится в 25-30 лет. Но это общие мысли на основе шастр и личного опыта. А вообще все решается в индивидуальном порядке, т.к. у каждого человека специфическая карма, которая может не вписываться в стандартные наставления.

----------


## АндреI

Вадим Куклин
Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Добрый день! Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли в Ведах информация о том, что находится внутри Земли. И где это можно почитать. Спасибо.

----------


## АндреI

Людмила Земцова
Доброе утро, Василий Рюрикович! Спасибо Вам за Ваше служение нам.За щедрость и Любовь, за знания и желание достучаться до нас. Вы очень щедро делитесь этими бесценными знаниями! Иногда даже страшно становится - хватит ли у Вас сил и энергии на нас, бестолковых. Но я понимаю, что Вам Кришна помогает. И Вас хватит на много. Храни Вас Господь и всех, кто Вам дорог! Ваши лекции помогли понять, что самое главное в жизни человека - это ее вертикальное измерение. Это - связь человека с Богом. И если эта связь сохраняется и крепнет, то человек попадает в орбиту Божественного воздействия на него. И начинается очищение наше от страстей-вожделения и качественно меняется Молитва. Становится не вычиткой молитвенного правила( как говорит Осипов А.И. о примитивном православии), а ОБРАЩЕНИЕМ к Богу. От сердца. От всего нутра. Вопрос. Нормально ли это, что я в своей традиции молюсь и одновременно пою Маху Мантру ХАРЕ КРИШНА? Как вы прокомментируете такое совмещение? Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Людмила Земцова
> Доброе утро, Василий Рюрикович! Спасибо Вам за Ваше служение нам.За щедрость и Любовь, за знания и желание достучаться до нас. Вы очень щедро делитесь этими бесценными знаниями! Иногда даже страшно становится - хватит ли у Вас сил и энергии на нас, бестолковых. Но я понимаю, что Вам Кришна помогает. И Вас хватит на много. Храни Вас Господь и всех, кто Вам дорог! Ваши лекции помогли понять, что самое главное в жизни человека - это ее вертикальное измерение. Это - связь человека с Богом. И если эта связь сохраняется и крепнет, то человек попадает в орбиту Божественного воздействия на него. И начинается очищение наше от страстей-вожделения и качественно меняется Молитва. Становится не вычиткой молитвенного правила( как говорит Осипов А.И. о примитивном православии), а ОБРАЩЕНИЕМ к Богу. От сердца. От всего нутра. Вопрос. Нормально ли это, что я в своей традиции молюсь и одновременно пою Маху Мантру ХАРЕ КРИШНА? Как вы прокомментируете такое совмещение? Спасибо.


С одной стороны, в Боге свомещается все, т.к. все из Него исходит; с другой стороны, все же есть некоторые эмоциональные и философские отличия в духовных традициях, которые не всегда гармонично сочетаются друг с другом. Например, молитва может быть в потребительском духе: Дай нам то и это...., а Маха-мантра должна воспеваться в духе самоотдачи и служения. Христианство воспринимает Бога как отца, который нас всем обеспечивает и все нам дает. Это определенный тип отношений. В вайшнавизме мы исповедуем совсем другой подход. Мы ничего не просим у Бога, а, наоборот, предлагаем Ему свое служение.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вадим Куклин
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Добрый день! Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли в Ведах информация о том, что находится внутри Земли. И где это можно почитать. Спасибо.


Внутри земли ( в смысле Бху-мандалы) находятся входы в Била-сваргу (подземный рай). Это описано в конце 5й песни ШБ.

----------


## АндреI

Людмила Земцова
Спасибо. И за ответ, и за встречу с вами. Мне 55 лет. Я родилась в Риге, а сейчас уже 8 лет живу в Питере. 25 лет в РПЦ.И только недавно поняла разницу между РПЦ и христианством. Благодаря лекциям А.И.Осипова и Вашим. Что Молитва ДОЛЖНА быть не потребительской. Иначе это и не молитва. Где-то прочитала фразу- молитва есть там, где нас нет. Т.е. условие молитвы- отсутствие Эго и желаний материальных. Но у меня есть одно желание. Чтобы Господь помог мне очиститься от вожделений ( в широком смысле слова, в полном регистре). А их накоплено много, понятное дело! И именно они мешают Служению. И расширению сознания. И приобретению другого, духовного вкуса. Вопрос. Можно ли у Бога просить помощи в этом очищении от страстей в Вашей традиции? В НЕПРИМИТИВНОМ христианстве на этом все и построено - Господи, помилуй! Очисти мя грешную! В святоотеческой традиции говорится - Молитва и память Божия - одно. Т.е. постоянное осознание Вертикали и понимание, что Она - доминанта существования. Утопи нас, Господи, в Своей Любви!


2.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Людмила Земцова
> Спасибо. И за ответ, и за встречу с вами. Мне 55 лет. Я родилась в Риге, а сейчас уже 8 лет живу в Питере. 25 лет в РПЦ.И только недавно поняла разницу между РПЦ и христианством. Благодаря лекциям А.И.Осипова и Вашим. Что Молитва ДОЛЖНА быть не потребительской. Иначе это и не молитва. Где-то прочитала фразу- молитва есть там, где нас нет. Т.е. условие молитвы- отсутствие Эго и желаний материальных. Но у меня есть одно желание. Чтобы Господь помог мне очиститься от вожделений ( в широком смысле слова, в полном регистре). А их накоплено много, понятное дело! И именно они мешают Служению. И расширению сознания. И приобретению другого, духовного вкуса. Вопрос. Можно ли у Бога просить помощи в этом очищении от страстей в Вашей традиции? В НЕПРИМИТИВНОМ христианстве на этом все и построено - Господи, помилуй! Очисти мя грешную! В святоотеческой традиции говорится - Молитва и память Божия - одно. Т.е. постоянное осознание Вертикали и понимание, что Она - доминанта существования. Утопи нас, Господи, в Своей Любви!


В Ведах говорится о трех типах молитв:
1. Сампрартханатмика - молитвы, прославляющие Бога.
2. Даинйа-водхика - молитвы с признанием своего несовершенства и просьбой о милости Бога.
3. Лаласа-майи - молитвы с просьбой даровать особое преданное служение.

Ваше желание соответствует молитве второго типа и вы вполне можете молиться Господу в таком духе. Это не есть просьба о материальных благах.

----------


## АндреI

Людмила Земцова
Спасибо. Еще возник вопрос. Недалеко от моего дома в Питере находится Храм Сознания Кришны в Лахте. Так получилось, что приехав сюда, первый, с кем я познакомилась, был преданный из храма. Общение стало постоянным и глубоким. По субботам я иногда прихожу на киртан. Мне нравится петь Махамантру. Но это я делаю с 1983 года автоматом и дома ( совмещая с традиционными христианскими молитвами), т.к. жена моего коллеги была у истоков создания рижской ятры. И дома у нее собирались преданные, встречали Учителей из Индии. Но для меня это была больше ИНДИЙСКАЯ тусовка. Интересно, в Юрмале. И Бхагавадгиту (Аруни подарила) я прочитала раньше Библии. Вопрос. ПЕть Махамантру мне ОЧЕНЬ нравится и дома и на киртане с преданными. Но.... когда начинается аккомпанемент, идет дикое раздражение и сопротивление этим звукам.Ритмический барабанный рисунок очень мешает. Для меня он агрессивен. Это нормально или со мной что-то не так? В духовном плане? Опора на духовный звук очень важна. Но почему эти вибрации так действуют на меня? Помогите разобраться. Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Людмила Земцова
> Спасибо. Еще возник вопрос. Недалеко от моего дома в Питере находится Храм Сознания Кришны в Лахте. Так получилось, что приехав сюда, первый, с кем я познакомилась, был преданный из храма. Общение стало постоянным и глубоким. По субботам я иногда прихожу на киртан. Мне нравится петь Махамантру. Но это я делаю с 1983 года автоматом и дома ( совмещая с традиционными христианскими молитвами), т.к. жена моего коллеги была у истоков создания рижской ятры. И дома у нее собирались преданные, встречали Учителей из Индии. Но для меня это была больше ИНДИЙСКАЯ тусовка. Интересно, в Юрмале. И Бхагавадгиту (Аруни подарила) я прочитала раньше Библии. Вопрос. ПЕть Махамантру мне ОЧЕНЬ нравится и дома и на киртане с преданными. Но.... когда начинается аккомпанемент, идет дикое раздражение и сопротивление этим звукам.Ритмический барабанный рисунок очень мешает. Для меня он агрессивен. Это нормально или со мной что-то не так? В духовном плане? Опора на духовный звук очень важна. Но почему эти вибрации так действуют на меня? Помогите разобраться. Спасибо.


Есть разные формы исполнения Маха-мантры - киртан и бхаджан. В бхаджане более выражена мелодическая линия, а в Киртане больше выражен ритм. Бхаджаные более напевные и мелодичные, а Киртаны более танцевальные. Я не знаю, в какой форме это проходит на ваших встречах. Люди со спокойной природой больше любят бхаджаны. Люди более подвижные и склонные к танцам, предпочитают киртаны. Но совсем убрать ритм-секцию тоже невозможно, т.к. она указывает на музыкальный размер. Поэтому я не знаю в чем там проблема - в некачественном исполнении или в вашем восприятии. Просто попытайтесь понять, что ритм и мелодия тесно взаимосвязаны. Ритм обладает мужской природой и его представляет Солнце. Мелодия обладает женской природой и за нее отвечает Луна. Но эти светила взаимосвязаны и не работают друг без друга. В самой Маха-мантре слово Харе - это женское начало, а Кришна и Рама - мужское. Но они дополняют друг друга. Так же и мелодия и ритм. Старайтесь воспринимать это как проявление мужского и женского божественного начала.

----------


## АндреI

Артем Селезнев
Харе Кришна!
У какой Бхагавад гиты,выпущенной в России по вашему мнению более точный перевод 1984 г. или 2014 г.?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Артем Селезнев
> Харе Кришна!
> У какой Бхагавад гиты,выпущенной в России по вашему мнению более точный перевод 1984 г. или 2014 г.?


Я не сравнивал по каждому слову все издания БГ, но по общему впечатлению, тексты стихов (за очень редким исключением) точнее и удачнее переведены в версии 1984 года. Комментарии более удачно переведены в последней версии. Может быть, это просто вопрос привычки, т.к. я начинал читать и учить стихи БГ давно еще по старой версии и не могу привыкнуть к новым формулировкам переводов стихов.

----------


## АндреI

Харе Кришна!
В курсах по бхакти шастрам по 11 главе БГ много внимания уделяется тому что Вселенская форма трансцендентная (=не материальна). А в комментарии к 11.45 Шрила Прабхупада пишет что она материальная и временная. Помогите с этим разобрабраться, пожалуйста.
И по этой же теме - описание вишва рупы - это описание Параматмы?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна!
> В курсах по бхакти шастрам по 11 главе БГ много внимания уделяется тому что Вселенская форма трансцендентная (=не материальна). А в комментарии к 11.45 Шрила Прабхупада пишет что она материальная и временная. Помогите с этим разобрабраться, пожалуйста.
> И по этой же теме - описание вишва рупы - это описание Параматмы?


Есть разные уровни трансцендентности. По отношению к нашим чувствам и видимой реальности она вполне трансцендентна, но при этом она обладает тонкой материальной природой и потому временна. Это своего рода тонкое тело вселенной. Наше тонкое тело тоже трансцендентно по отношению к физическому телу, при этом это просто тонкая материя. Параматма - это душа вселенской формы, а различные полубоги, энергии и стихии - это и есть вселенская форма.

----------


## АндреI

Ruslan Garmash
Hi. do you know someone like you, in the ( kind of ) same deep level of knowledge, or more, less, but the same interesting to listen, wise stuff, deep stuff, but, in english? ( do anybody know someone? Theme: About Gods, Vedas, higher worlds, Kiev Rus, the right, natural way to live life for your soul growing, e.t.c. ) Thank you! 
( Its for my friends who don't know Russian, but want to know more...Something missing here in America we feel. When we speaking about deep things, something missing here. Lack of spirit, or something like that. We don't know. May be I am wrong. Just my opinion. Its can be wrong. But your knowledge is great, something what I am(we) are looking for. i like it. Thank you again )
ots of people want to listen your lessons in English. Please. If its possible. Anything for education and mind opening from you.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ruslan Garmash
> Hi. do you know someone like you, in the ( kind of ) same deep level of knowledge, or more, less, but the same interesting to listen, wise stuff, deep stuff, but, in english? ( do anybody know someone? Theme: About Gods, Vedas, higher worlds, Kiev Rus, the right, natural way to live life for your soul growing, e.t.c. ) Thank you! 
> ( Its for my friends who don't know Russian, but want to know more...Something missing here in America we feel. When we speaking about deep things, something missing here. Lack of spirit, or something like that. We don't know. May be I am wrong. Just my opinion. Its can be wrong. But your knowledge is great, something what I am(we) are looking for. i like it. Thank you again )
> ots of people want to listen your lessons in English. Please. If its possible. Anything for education and mind opening from you.


Try lectures by His Holiness Bhakti-Vidya Purna Swami here http://seminary.bhaktivedantaacademy.com
But he is mostly giving his classes for practicioners of Krishna Conscioness not for beginners. Otherwise you can try to translate my lectures into English. I can also preach in English but it's a whole new dimension for me since it requires extra time.

----------


## АндреI

Ivan Kokorin сегодня в 16:59
ТУШКИН Василий Рюрикович, 
Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович. Какова цель Ведической культуры? Если Вам не трудно пожалуйста укажите первоисточники информации ведического пути познания себя окружающего мира и Бога. Я знаю что все источники указать не получится, но хотя бы часть их тех, которые идут перед Бхагават-Гитой и Шримад Бхагаватам. Очень хотелось бы понять с чего всё таки начать свои усилия и в каком направлении их совершать. Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ivan Kokorin сегодня в 16:59
> ТУШКИН Василий Рюрикович, 
> Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович. Какова цель Ведической культуры? Если Вам не трудно пожалуйста укажите первоисточники информации ведического пути познания себя окружающего мира и Бога. Я знаю что все источники указать не получится, но хотя бы часть их тех, которые идут перед Бхагават-Гитой и Шримад Бхагаватам. Очень хотелось бы понять с чего всё таки начать свои усилия и в каком направлении их совершать. Спасибо.


Какова цель ведической культуры? В БГ 15.15 Кришна говорит "Цель всех Вед - познать Меня". Падма-пурана говорит, что есть только два правила духовной жизни: всегда помнить о Боге и никогда не забывать. Все остальные правила и запреты служат этим двум правилам. Поэтому ведическая культура поощряет все, что способствует памятованию о Боге и не рекомендует то, что ведет к забвению Бога.

Не понимаю, чем вас не устраивает БГ и ШБ в качестве первоисточников? Лично для меня они являются первостепенными книгами, хотя я читал разные Упанишады и даже пробовал читать самхиты из Риг-веды. Если вы знаете структуру ведической литературы, то она состоит из трех разделов (Шрути, Смрити, Нйайа). В литературе Шрути есть 4 основных раздела: Самхиты, Брахманы, Аранйаки и Упанишады. Бхагавад-гита - это квинтэссенция всех Упанишад, то есть, это суть всей литературы Шрути. В Падма-пуране сказано, что "Пастух Кришна подоил корову Упанишад, выдоил самую суть в форме Бхагавад-гиты, и напоил этим молоком теленка - Арджуну". Почему, имея самую суть литературы Шрути, вы хотите искать что-то другое? Литература Смрити состоит из Пуран и Итихас. Из всех пуран Бхагавата-пурана (ШБ) считается наичистейшей, а в эпосе (Итихасах) Махабхарата считается основной. И сутью Махабхараты является БГ. Нйайа - это Веданта-сутра, а ШБ - это естественный комментарий на Веданту от самого автора - Вйасы. Получается, что БГ и ШБ - это и есть самая суть Шрути, Смрити и Нйайа. Почему же вы ищите что-то другое? Вообще, если человек встает на духовный путь, то действие первое - принять учителя, а учитель уже говорит, что читать и что делать. Если вы сами заранее уже ставите условие, что вам нужно что-то другое, кроме БГ и ШБ, то такой подход сам по себе - это путь в никуда.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Зуев

Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Смотрел вашу лекцию которая была в Челябинском храме, тема была о восстановлении культуры, очень хорошая лекция была, вы говорили что ИССКОН брахманического направления, и говорили что всех людей под одну гребёнку в ИССКОН, хотя у каждого свой уровень сознания. Вопрос, а если у меня больше преобладает кшатрийская природа, это что значит, мне не подходит ИССКОН? Заранее благодарю)

----------


## АндреI

Ирина Куликова

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны!
Два года назад, когда мы с супругом познакомились с Сознанием Кришны и стали читать джапу, нам подарили изображение Радхи и Кришны. Сейчас уже на нашем алтаре стоят изображения тех же Радхи и Кришны, еще Панча-Таттвы, Нарисимхи, Шрила Прабхупады, Туласи Деви. И несколько месяцев назад родилось желание в сердце проводить Мангал-арати, конечно, с минимальными стандартами, так как можем сейчас в наших условиях.
Некоторые из преданных стали говорить, что мы не должны проводить Мангал-арати и поклоняться Радхе и Кришне, говорят, что это оскорбление. Хотя мы очень привязались к ним....
Вопрос в следующем: мы можем продолжать поклоняться изображению Радхи и Кришны? И мы можем продолжать проводить утреннюю церемонию приветствия? 
Если мы действительно делаем что-то неправильно, то могли бы вы дать рекомендации как нам нужно действовать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Зуев
> 
> Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Смотрел вашу лекцию которая была в Челябинском храме, тема была о восстановлении культуры, очень хорошая лекция была, вы говорили что ИССКОН брахманического направления, и говорили что всех людей под одну гребёнку в ИССКОН, хотя у каждого свой уровень сознания. Вопрос, а если у меня больше преобладает кшатрийская природа, это что значит, мне не подходит ИССКОН? Заранее благодарю)


Возможно, что вы не совсем уловили суть моего послания. В гармоничном обществе должно найтись место всем категориям людей. Ведь все созданы Богом с определенной целью. Нужно только уметь задействовать всех в служении Кришне. Во время той лекции я пытался донести простую мысль: все люди разные и потому одни стандарты ко всем не применимы. Ведическое общество было обществом дифференцированных стандартов. В ИСККОН этот момент не учитывается. Поэтому у нас такая большая текучка. Все пытаются стать брахманами, но мало у кого получается. А суть то не в этом. Человек должен стать вайшнавом и брахманом по своему внутреннему сознанию. Но внешне он остается тем, кем его создал Кришна, дав ему конкретную гуна-карму, которую нужно просто задействовать в служении Кришне.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ирина Куликова
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны!
> Два года назад, когда мы с супругом познакомились с Сознанием Кришны и стали читать джапу, нам подарили изображение Радхи и Кришны. Сейчас уже на нашем алтаре стоят изображения тех же Радхи и Кришны, еще Панча-Таттвы, Нарисимхи, Шрила Прабхупады, Туласи Деви. И несколько месяцев назад родилось желание в сердце проводить Мангал-арати, конечно, с минимальными стандартами, так как можем сейчас в наших условиях.
> Некоторые из преданных стали говорить, что мы не должны проводить Мангал-арати и поклоняться Радхе и Кришне, говорят, что это оскорбление. Хотя мы очень привязались к ним....
> Вопрос в следующем: мы можем продолжать поклоняться изображению Радхи и Кришны? И мы можем продолжать проводить утреннюю церемонию приветствия? 
> Если мы действительно делаем что-то неправильно, то могли бы вы дать рекомендации как нам нужно действовать?


Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы Радхе-Кришне поклонялись повсюду в мире. И пока он был на земле, он устанавливал божества Радхи-Кришны везде, несмотря на отсутствие квалификации преданных. Сейчас министерство поклонения Божествам установило определенные стандарты поклонения Божествам, но это касается храмов. Домашние Божества - это совсем другая тема. Тем более, что в данном случае речь идет не о Божествах, а просто об изображениях, которые не нужно омывать, переодевать и т.д. Я не вижу тут никакой проблемы. Радха-Кришна напоминают нам о цели нашей практики.

----------


## АндреI

Ruslan Garmash вчера в 8:57

I am listening your lectures five times a day, so good job, so good, can't start my work even, so interesting. And it is something what I am looking for a long time. I am so thankful to you and my friends who show me your knowledge. And to God of course who always give as an exit/path/unswears/ways. I am looking for maximum deep/profound knowledge. I feel the presence of higher beings/Gods. I want to know how to make everything right. How to live my life and avoid big mistakes. You do so important job, I feel something very good in the nearest future and now because of your power. Its make me/us more stronger and happy/calm, I feel that it is affect me/us in a very very good way. And I will affect another people in a good way too, because of this what entering to my soul. Thats how it is working I guess. Thanks to the Gods/GOD. My thank you, to you, is more than just words I feel. It is really good, maximum great feeling THANK YOU. If you will find something in English, very profound, deep, high level, please post it here, I feel its can be very important. U.S.A. people need this so much, kind of crying how they really need this knowledge/understanding/way. Some of them even want to learn Russian now, to understand more. Very interesting how everything is going on. We all need help. Peace and Love to God/Gods/higher beings/you/us/everybody.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ruslan Garmash вчера в 8:57
> 
> I am listening your lectures five times a day, so good job, so good, can't start my work even, so interesting. And it is something what I am looking for a long time. I am so thankful to you and my friends who show me your knowledge. And to God of course who always give as an exit/path/unswears/ways. I am looking for maximum deep/profound knowledge. I feel the presence of higher beings/Gods. I want to know how to make everything right. How to live my life and avoid big mistakes. You do so important job, I feel something very good in the nearest future and now because of your power. Its make me/us more stronger and happy/calm, I feel that it is affect me/us in a very very good way. And I will affect another people in a good way too, because of this what entering to my soul. Thats how it is working I guess. Thanks to the Gods/GOD. My thank you, to you, is more than just words I feel. It is really good, maximum great feeling THANK YOU. If you will find something in English, very profound, deep, high level, please post it here, I feel its can be very important. U.S.A. people need this so much, kind of crying how they really need this knowledge/understanding/way. Some of them even want to learn Russian now, to understand more. Very interesting how everything is going on. We all need help. Peace and Love to God/Gods/higher beings/you/us/everybody.


Thank you for the words of appreciation.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев

Действия
Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Хотел спросить по поводу Господа Чайтаньи, почему он прогнал младшего Харидаса за то что тот пообщался мельком с женщиной наедине, но при этом Харидаса Тхакура не прогнал, хотя он тоже общался наедине с блудницей? И тот и другой не по своей воле оказались в ситуации где надо было общаться наедине с женщиной, но одного прогнали, а другого нет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> 
> Действия
> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Хотел спросить по поводу Господа Чайтаньи, почему он прогнал младшего Харидаса за то что тот пообщался мельком с женщиной наедине, но при этом Харидаса Тхакура не прогнал, хотя он тоже общался наедине с блудницей? И тот и другой не по своей воле оказались в ситуации где надо было общаться наедине с женщиной, но одного прогнали, а другого нет.


Харидас Тхакур не был инициатором отношений. И он не был саннйаси.
А младший Харидас был саннйаси (как я понимаю) и он по своей инициативе оказался рядом с женщиной.

----------


## АндреI

Саня Бородач

Харе Кришна Примите мои поклоны Враджендра Кумар прабху , хотел просто сказать Вам и Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху спасибо , за Ваш не легкий труд! Вы вдохновляете множество сердец и мое в том числе. Хоть иногда это бывает не на долго в силу нашего невежества , но все равно это чистая трансцендентная информация проникает прямо в сердце. И дает каждому шанс на освобождение. Спасибо Вам еще раз, будьте здоровы , вдохновения Вам , сил и терпения. Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде и Гуру-парампаре!

----------


## АндреI

Prana Vallabha-Das


Харе Кришна.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какая книга легла в основу Вашего семинара "Все о Джаганнатхе"? Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Prana Vallabha-Das
> 
> 
> Харе Кришна.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какая книга легла в основу Вашего семинара "Все о Джаганнатхе"? Спасибо.


Это было так давно, что и вспомнить мудрено.... :smilies:  Это была книга под авторством одного панды из Пури, который описал традицию поклонения Джаганнатхи. Кажется в семинаре я даже упоминал и название книги, и имя автора. Так же там был материал из журнала "Кришна-катхамрита", откуда я взял тему про "нава-калевара" (смена тела Божеств)и тему про одежды Джаганнатхи.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев

Харе Кришна!
Скажите, пожалуйста, что случается с Господом Брахмой по истечении его ста лет? Уходит на Вайкунтху со своей свитой?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> 
> Харе Кришна!
> Скажите, пожалуйста, что случается с Господом Брахмой по истечении его ста лет? Уходит на Вайкунтху со своей свитой?


Если он развивает преданность Богу, то уходит в духовный мир.

----------


## АндреI

Анастасия Таюрская

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху.
Опять злободневная тема о Гауди Матх! Не спрашивала бы, не стала бы даже смотреть и слушать, если бы родной брат не придерживался движения Гауди Матх. Мои доказательства исчерпались. Различий, говорит, не видит, а с этим видео и совсем... 
Больше одной не смогла слушать. Противно. Не правильно. Не по-вайшнавски. 
Как попытаться объяснить различия новичку? Стоит ли? Как реагировать на такую информацию?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анастасия Таюрская
> 
> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху.
> Опять злободневная тема о Гауди Матх! Не спрашивала бы, не стала бы даже смотреть и слушать, если бы родной брат не придерживался движения Гауди Матх. Мои доказательства исчерпались. Различий, говорит, не видит, а с этим видео и совсем... 
> Больше одной не смогла слушать. Противно. Не правильно. Не по-вайшнавски. 
> Как попытаться объяснить различия новичку? Стоит ли? Как реагировать на такую информацию?


Я не знаю, что за видео и что за информация, а ссылки вы не дали... В любом случае, у меня сейчас нет даже свободной минуты смотреть видео от Гаудия-матх... А если человек не видит различий, то значит разум еще не включился, т.к. одной из функций разума является способность различать. Даже близнецы отличаются друг от друга. Что уж говорить об ИСККОН и Гаудия Матх. Если человек не способен понять величие Шрилы Прабхупады и увидеть, что именно через него сейчас действует воля Господа Чайтаньи, то что можно поделать? Каждый идет своим путем и Кришна позволяет это. Может быть и вам придется с этим смириться. Даже не все ученики Прабхупады остались в ИСККОН после его ухода, что уж говорить о новых людях..

----------


## АндреI

> Я не знаю, что за видео и что за информация, а ссылки вы не дали... В любом случае, у меня сейчас нет даже свободной минуты смотреть видео от Гаудия-матх... А если человек не видит различий, то значит разум еще не включился, т.к. одной из функций разума является способность различать. Даже близнецы отличаются друг от друга. Что уж говорить об ИСККОН и Гаудия Матх. Если человек не способен понять величие Шрилы Прабхупады и увидеть, что именно через него сейчас действует воля Господа Чайтаньи, то что можно поделать? Каждый идет своим путем и Кришна позволяет это. Может быть и вам придется с этим смириться. Даже не все ученики Прабхупады остались в ИСККОН после его ухода, что уж говорить о новых людях..


Анастасия Таюрская
https://vk.com/wall-4051472_105971

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев

Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите пожалуйста как воспринимать Бога одной личностью, когда он одновременно приходит в нескольких личностях и и индивидуально общается сам с собой? Например Господь Рамачандра и Господь Лакшман, две разные личности общаются друг с другом, но это оказывается одна личность, как буд-то они искусственно играют для кого то в театре, ведь они знают Ты Бог и Я Бог и мы это одна личность. Также я слышал что живое существо тоже так может, но в меньших масштабах, т.е. одновременно в 8-ми формах жить, и может я также еще где то нахожусь прям сейчас, правда это или нет?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анастасия Таюрская
> https://vk.com/wall-4051472_105971


После ухода Прабхупады много чего было негативного. Но важнее то, что есть, а не то, что было. Думаю, что скрытым смыслом этого послания является невербальное послание - "принимайте инициацию в Гаудия-Матх, если не успели получить ее от Прабхупады или Гоур Говинды Свами". Тогда возникает встречный вопрос - чем учителя Гаудия Матх лучше учителей ИСККОН? Что касается того, действительна инициация или нет, то как и кто это может определить? Многие ученики Прабхупады пали, несмотря на инициацию у него. Это значит, что инициация не сработала? С другой стороны есть преданные - не ученики Прабхупады, которые находятся в прекрасном и вдохновляющем сознании Кришны. Материал расчитан на людей, не способных самостоятельно мыслить и не имеющих личного духовного опыта.
Справедливости ради лектору надо было бы так же рассказать и об истории Гаудия-Матха после ухода Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. Преданные узнали бы много интересного о том, КТО пошел против воли Сарасвати Тхакура и не стал создавать GBC, который хотел создать основатель Гаудия-Матха. Именно это стало причной развала Гаудия-Матха. Но почему-то этот момент они деликатно обруливают и предпочитают искать недостатки в ИСККОН. Одно слово - политика, и борьба за сферы влияния...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> 
> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Подскажите пожалуйста как воспринимать Бога одной личностью, когда он одновременно приходит в нескольких личностях и и индивидуально общается сам с собой? Например Господь Рамачандра и Господь Лакшман, две разные личности общаются друг с другом, но это оказывается одна личность, как буд-то они искусственно играют для кого то в театре, ведь они знают Ты Бог и Я Бог и мы это одна личность. Также я слышал что живое существо тоже так может, но в меньших масштабах, т.е. одновременно в 8-ми формах жить, и может я также еще где то нахожусь прям сейчас, правда это или нет?


Человек может сам с собой разговоаривать? Может. Почему? Потому что Бог может Сам с Собой разговаривать. В чем проблема то? Найдите ту форму Кришны, которая вас вдохновляет и служите ей. И не беспокойтесь относительно разных форм Бога.

----------


## АндреI

Максим Широков

Харе Кришна!
Почему матаджи не поют службы в ИССКОН? И если они будут петь к чему это может привести?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Широков
> 
> Харе Кришна!
> Почему матаджи не поют службы в ИССКОН? И если они будут петь к чему это может привести?


В некоторых храмах поют. Сам видел и слышал, как все вечерние службы пели матаджи в храме в Лос-Анджелесе. В России тоже слышал в некоторых местах. Что будет? Не знаю. Это не массовая тенденция. Обычно это происходит, если по каким-то причинам нет поющих мужчин. Важнее не кто поет, а в каком сознании поет.

----------


## АндреI

Sergey Litovchenko

Харе Кришна! 
Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите мои смиренные поклоны 
В наш город приезжает проповедник Вит Мано (бывший участник "битвы экстрасенсов"), с семинаром "эмоциональная свобода - путь к исцелению и успеху". Матаджи из нашей ятры занимается организацией проведения семинара в нашем городе. Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение: знаете ли Вы что нибудь о нём, стоит ли его слушать преданным? Переживаю что бы преданные не отравились какой нибудь майавадой.
Ии пользуясь случаем хочу поблагодарить Вас за Ваше служение

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Sergey Litovchenko
> 
> Харе Кришна! 
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите мои смиренные поклоны 
> В наш город приезжает проповедник Вит Мано (бывший участник "битвы экстрасенсов"), с семинаром "эмоциональная свобода - путь к исцелению и успеху". Матаджи из нашей ятры занимается организацией проведения семинара в нашем городе. Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение: знаете ли Вы что нибудь о нём, стоит ли его слушать преданным? Переживаю что бы преданные не отравились какой нибудь майавадой.
> Ии пользуясь случаем хочу поблагодарить Вас за Ваше служение


Первый раз слышу это имя. Не могу прокоментировать.

----------


## АндреI

Марина Березова

Харе Кришна.В последнее время много негативных событий в семье связанных с близкими родственниками--алкоголизм,бесплодие,аборты,смерть близких и у меня самой какое-то тамогунное состояние ума,несмотря на то что я повторяю 16 кругов.попались лекции о силе рода и там говорилось о важности предложения прасада предкам и что таким образом ушедшие родственники и живущие получат огромное благо и облегчение страданий.так ли это?и могут ли быть негативные последствия?т.к. например в предложенном ритуале говориться что нужно пригласить предков с определенными мантрами и предложить им прасад,а потом попросить их покинуть дом....а может ли такое быть что они поселятся в доме? спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Марина Березова
> 
> Харе Кришна.В последнее время много негативных событий в семье связанных с близкими родственниками--алкоголизм,бесплодие,аборты,смерть близких и у меня самой какое-то тамогунное состояние ума,несмотря на то что я повторяю 16 кругов.попались лекции о силе рода и там говорилось о важности предложения прасада предкам и что таким образом ушедшие родственники и живущие получат огромное благо и облегчение страданий.так ли это?и могут ли быть негативные последствия?т.к. например в предложенном ритуале говориться что нужно пригласить предков с определенными мантрами и предложить им прасад,а потом попросить их покинуть дом....а может ли такое быть что они поселятся в доме? спасибо


Просто внимательно и с душой повторяйте Святые Имена Кришны. Чемы выше будет ваше сознание, тем лучше будет положение ваших ушедших родственников. Если вы не уверены в ритуале поклонения предкам, то не следует заниматься этим без достаточной веры и знания. Лучше погрузиться в более безопасный и надежный процесс. Смысл не в том, чтобы пригласить предков в дом, накормить их, а потом попросить удалиться; а в том, чтобы пригласить Кришну в дом, служить Ему и просить навечно остаться с вами. Вот тогда все будут довольны, включая ваших родственников.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев

Харе Кришна! Разрешите, пожалуйста, вопрос по 13-ой главе.
В 13.21 сказано что живое существо - это причина радостей и страданий. А в 13.6-7 сказано, что радости и горя - это составляющая кшетры(поля). Т.е. это материальный элемент, который к живому существу отношения не имеет. Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что душа по природе всегда счастлива... Страдает ли душа отождествившая себя с телом? Как материальный элемент (тело) может страдать? Или само понятие "радость" и " горе" - это и есть материальный элемент?
Простите, что не могу должным образом сформулировать вопрос.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> 
> Харе Кришна! Разрешите, пожалуйста, вопрос по 13-ой главе.
> В 13.21 сказано что живое существо - это причина радостей и страданий. А в 13.6-7 сказано, что радости и горя - это составляющая кшетры(поля). Т.е. это материальный элемент, который к живому существу отношения не имеет. Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что душа по природе всегда счастлива... Страдает ли душа отождествившая себя с телом? Как материальный элемент (тело) может страдать? Или само понятие "радость" и " горе" - это и есть материальный элемент?
> Простите, что не могу должным образом сформулировать вопрос.


Душа не является частью поля деятельности. Она является "знающим поле". Радость и горе - это состояния, кторые переживает обусловленная душа в связи с неудачными комбинациями в поле деятельности, которое обусловленная душа считает собой.

----------


## АндреI

Василий 21:13
Харе Кришна!
Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти лекцию Враджендра Кумара прабху по Ричарду Докинсу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Василий 21:13
> Харе Кришна!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти лекцию Враджендра Кумара прабху по Ричарду Докинсу?


Диск №57 2014 год, лекция называется "Счастье атеиста" 2014-06-01 БГ 9.12. Это на моем сайте www.vrajendra.ru

----------


## АндреI

Анастасия Таюрская

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху.
В наше время продаются игрушки для малышей в образе Кришны, Джаганнатхи и его друзей. Считается ли это оскорблением и непочтением, если малыш будет такими играть пробуя на вкус, прочность, валяя на полу. Или такие игрушки лучше давать уже с пониманием того, кто это и учить выражать почтение и заботу? ) Благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анастасия Таюрская
> 
> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху.
> В наше время продаются игрушки для малышей в образе Кришны, Джаганнатхи и его друзей. Считается ли это оскорблением и непочтением, если малыш будет такими играть пробуя на вкус, прочность, валяя на полу. Или такие игрушки лучше давать уже с пониманием того, кто это и учить выражать почтение и заботу? ) Благодарю.


Даже если вы попытаетесь объяснить маленькому ребенку, кто такой Бог, он вряд ли поймет это правильно, т.к. разум раскрывается не так быстро. Можно просто сказать, что Кришна - твой лучший друг и поэтому к Нему нужно относиться с уважением. Но все равно игрушки будут валяться на полу. Не стоит расценивать это как апарадху, т.к. ребенок еще не принимал Бога сознательно в своей жизни. Для него главное - это привыкнуть к имени и образу Кришны. А кто Он такой - он поймет позже.

----------


## АндреI

Диана Дреева

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Пожалуйста, разрешите задать вопрос Враджендра Кумару Прабху! Как различить свои мотивы: при заполнении листа садханы очень хочется проявить лучшие результаты, раньше вычитать джапу, раньше лечь спать, вычитать больше кругов. Идёт медитация, что шишка гуру посмотрит и будет рад видеть, что у меня хорошая садхана. Является ли это хорошим показателем желания удовлетворить духовного учителя или это проявление ложного эго и желания почета и признания?

----------


## АндреI

Юлия Ковалёва

Харе Кришна! От одних старших преданных я услышала, что мы в разных жизнях никогда не меняем пол, т. е. жизнь за жизнью живём либо в женском теле, либо в мужском (если рождаемся человеком). Насчёт других форм жизни мне ничего не сказали ). Хотелось бы, чтобы вы это прокомментировали. Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Юлия Ковалёва
> 
> Харе Кришна! От одних старших преданных я услышала, что мы в разных жизнях никогда не меняем пол, т. е. жизнь за жизнью живём либо в женском теле, либо в мужском (если рождаемся человеком). Насчёт других форм жизни мне ничего не сказали ). Хотелось бы, чтобы вы это прокомментировали. Спасибо!


Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно говорил и писал, что мужчина, привязанный к женщине, в следующей жизни может стать женщиной, и наоборот. Кришна в БГ 8.6 говорит: "О каком бы состоянии бытия человек ни помнил в момент смерти, этого состояния он достигает в следующей жизни". Поэтому будущий пол нашего тела определяет не нынешнее тело, а состояние ума в момент смерти. таково утверждение Шастр и духовного учителя. откуда взялись другие мнения, мне неизвестно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Диана Дреева
> 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Пожалуйста, разрешите задать вопрос Враджендра Кумару Прабху! Как различить свои мотивы: при заполнении листа садханы очень хочется проявить лучшие результаты, раньше вычитать джапу, раньше лечь спать, вычитать больше кругов. Идёт медитация, что шишка гуру посмотрит и будет рад видеть, что у меня хорошая садхана. Является ли это хорошим показателем желания удовлетворить духовного учителя или это проявление ложного эго и желания почета и признания?


Если вы не можете отделить однихмотивов от других, значит, они смешаны. Душа - пограничная энергия и склонна поддаваться смешанным влияниям. Но это не беда. Старайтесь осознанно практиковать процесс служения и постепенно гуна благости вытеснит гуну страсти со всеми ее желаниями быть лучшим, первым и т.д. И в конечном итоге тяга к Кришне возвысит вас над гуной благости и вы станете чистой преданной.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев
Харе Кришна! Разрешите, пожалуйста, вопрос.
Бхагавад-гита 13.8-12 описано что является знанием и Шрила Прабхупада пишет что этот процесс подобен лестнице. Почему преданное служение стоит не на вершине ее?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> Харе Кришна! Разрешите, пожалуйста, вопрос.
> Бхагавад-гита 13.8-12 описано что является знанием и Шрила Прабхупада пишет что этот процесс подобен лестнице. Почему преданное служение стоит не на вершине ее?


Потому что главы с 13 по 18 описывают приход к Бхакти через гйану. Но в разделе Бхакти (главы с 7 по 12) в стихе 7.19 Кришна ясно говорит - гйанаван мам прападйанте - обладающмй полнотой знания вручает себя Мне.

----------


## АндреI

Надя Коцеба

День добрый ! Муж моей подруги уже несколько лет (6-7) повторяет махамантру, еще дольше занимается хатха йогой и праноямой...преподает йогу. Взапой слушает ваши лекции и Кришна для него является целью жизни...еще он регулярно бьет свою жену за недостаточное смирение,не просто бьет..сейчас он делает это тапком по лицу,при этом оскорбляет ее ужасными словами,реально ужасными...уже несколько лет(они вместе 5 лет) он наказывает ее отказом в близости,даже объятия...ей он запрещает делиться с кем бы то нибыло своей болью и правдой об их отношениях..моя подруга живет в аду,но это ее выбор...вопрос -нормальное ли это поведение для человека считающего себя преданным Кришны..и если вдруг окажется,что нет,то почему же махамантра не помогант ему усмерить свою гордыню и гнев ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надя Коцеба
> 
> День добрый ! Муж моей подруги уже несколько лет (6-7) повторяет махамантру, еще дольше занимается хатха йогой и праноямой...преподает йогу. Взапой слушает ваши лекции и Кришна для него является целью жизни...еще он регулярно бьет свою жену за недостаточное смирение,не просто бьет..сейчас он делает это тапком по лицу,при этом оскорбляет ее ужасными словами,реально ужасными...уже несколько лет(они вместе 5 лет) он наказывает ее отказом в близости,даже объятия...ей он запрещает делиться с кем бы то нибыло своей болью и правдой об их отношениях..моя подруга живет в аду,но это ее выбор...вопрос -нормальное ли это поведение для человека считающего себя преданным Кришны..и если вдруг окажется,что нет,то почему же махамантра не помогант ему усмерить свою гордыню и гнев ?


Нет, это аномалия. Маха-мантра - не механизм. Это сам Кришна в форме звука. Маха-мантра не делает людей святыми автоматически. Она выполняет внутренние желания человека. Скорее всего этот человек не понимает философии и культуры сознания Кришны, если ведет себя таким образом. Дерево судится по плодам, а плоды зависят от семян. А возможно, что вы подаете лишь половинчато информацию о ситуации. Дистанционно такие вопросы не решаются.

----------


## АндреI

Фарход Рахимов 
практика махамантры возможна только с передачи ее гуру ученику или эта на столько простая техника, что выучил слова мантры и практику в свое удовольствие?

подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Фарход Рахимов 
> практика махамантры возможна только с передачи ее гуру ученику или эта на столько простая техника, что выучил слова мантры и практику в свое удовольствие?
> 
> подскажите пожалуйста


Харе Кришна мантра доступна всем. Гуру не передает ее ученику в момент посвящения. Лично передается лишь Гайятри мантра. Ученик знает Харе Кришна мантру задолго до посвящения. Но учитель объясняет ученику правила воспевания, чтобы эта практика дала максимальный эффект. Мантру повторяют не "в свое удовольствие", а ради удовлетворения Кришны. Это первое правило.

----------


## АндреI

Анатолий-И-Яна Довгер

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста как вы относитесь к прививкам новорожденным детям? Стоит ли их делать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анатолий-И-Яна Довгер
> 
> Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста как вы относитесь к прививкам новорожденным детям? Стоит ли их делать?


Отношусь КРАЙНЕ отрицательно. Мы своему сыну не делали ни одной прививки. Результат? Ни одной детской болезни. Даже когда чем-то заболевает, быстро справляется сам, т.к. сильный иммунитет. Вакцинация ставит целью дублировать иммунитет, хотя непонятно зачем. При этом самое интересное, что все привитые - болеют. Все больные туберкулезом - имели прививку от него. Поэтому вакцинация - не панацея. Лучше заниматься укреплением организма естсетвенными средствами: правильное питание, здоровый образ жизни, йога, внутренняя саморегуляция.

----------


## АндреI

Галинка Солнцемразбуженная 
Благодарю Вас за то ,что вы есть!

----------


## АндреI

Георгий Фалінрашов

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху! вопрос про динозавров. Кто это такие, в какую югу они жили и что про них написано в ведах? мы слышим в ведических историях много о львах, слонах, крокодилов, говорящих орлов, обезьян и тому подобных? почему ничего не сказано о динозаврах, ящерах? ведь их было много и наверняка они должны были взаимодействовать с людьми. Буду вам очень благодарен за ответ, ибо этот вопрос сеет плоды сомнения в моей голове.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Матвеев

Харе Кришна!
Скажите, пожалуйста, те дживы, которые получают один из пяти видов освобождения и идут в духовный мир, остаются там навсегда или у них есть шанс попасть на Голоку и не остаться на планетах Вайкунтхи?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Матвеев
> 
> Харе Кришна!
> Скажите, пожалуйста, те дживы, которые получают один из пяти видов освобождения и идут в духовный мир, остаются там навсегда или у них есть шанс попасть на Голоку и не остаться на планетах Вайкунтхи?


Все зависит от их желаний. Кришна все так устроил, что у дживы всегда сохраняется полнота возможностей.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Георгий Фалінрашов
> 
> Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху! вопрос про динозавров. Кто это такие, в какую югу они жили и что про них написано в ведах? мы слышим в ведических историях много о львах, слонах, крокодилов, говорящих орлов, обезьян и тому подобных? почему ничего не сказано о динозаврах, ящерах? ведь их было много и наверняка они должны были взаимодействовать с людьми. Буду вам очень благодарен за ответ, ибо этот вопрос сеет плоды сомнения в моей голове.


Веды посвящены духовному развитию человека, а не зоологии. И если в Ведах приводятся какие-то истории с участием животных, это опять же как-то связано с идеей развития. Описания динозавров в шастрах я не встречал и даже не ожидал встретить по причине, указанной выше. Могу лишь предположить, что поскольку люди появляются в этом мире не первыми, а лишь на девятом  этапе творения, что описано в 10й главе 3й песни ШБ, то люди с динозаврами могли исторически разминуться. Поэтому вполне возможно, что ко времени появления человека какие-то виды могли исчезнуть по разным причинам. Другая версия про динозавров состоит в том, что по мере развития Кали-юги все благостное уменьшается в размерах, а невежественные формы жизни увеличиваются в размерах. Поэтому всякие рептилии, вараны, ящеры, увеличенные в размерах полне будут напоминать динозавров. В науке о динозаврах узнали всего около 150 лет назад и существует много противоречивых теорий о времени их жизни и т.д. Поэтому нынешние представления о динозаврах являются не более, чем гипотезами. Просто почитайте статью в Википедии на эту тему и вы увидите, как весьма полярно меняются мнения ученых на эту тему каждые несколько десятков лет. Если же вы приняли это за истину и не нашли этой истины в Ведах, то почему-то сомнения у вас возникают не в науке, а в Ведах. Почему? Ведь наука в корне ошибается в вопросах происхождения человека и жизни вообще. Она основана на вере в дарвинскую эволюцию, у которой нет никаких серьезных доказательств. И при этом авторит науки непререкаем. Почему? До потому что она подкидыввет нам технологические новинки, которые заставляют нас верить в непогрешимость науки. Если вы научитесь отличать первичное от вторичного, ваш разум никогда не будет пребывать в сомнениях и иллюзии.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Белкина

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху!
В Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите, Ади-лила, глава 17 говорится, что тот, кто касается лотосных стоп великой личности, передаёт ему свои грехи, и эта личность потом может болеть. 
Передаются ли грехи:
1. Если касаешься стоп МЫСЛЕННО, из уважения к личности? 
2. Если касаешься случайно (не мысленно).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Белкина
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху!
> В Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите, Ади-лила, глава 17 говорится, что тот, кто касается лотосных стоп великой личности, передаёт ему свои грехи, и эта личность потом может болеть. 
> Передаются ли грехи:
> 1. Если касаешься стоп МЫСЛЕННО, из уважения к личности? 
> 2. Если касаешься случайно (не мысленно).


Не знаю. Спросите у великих личностей.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Белкина

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху!
В Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите, Ади-лила, глава 17 говорится, что тот, кто касается лотосных стоп великой личности, передаёт ему свои грехи, и эта личность потом может болеть. 
Передаются ли грехи:
1. Если касаешься стоп МЫСЛЕННО, из уважения к личности? 
2. Если касаешься случайно (не мысленно).

----------


## АндреI

Влада Моллериус

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Позвольте обратиться к Вам с вопросами про ушедшего близкого. Прошло более 40 дней, после ухода бабушки, я всё время ставила ей прасад, нужно ли ещё продолжать это делать и после 40 дней? Спрашивала у старшего пуджари в нашем храме, он ответил, что не нужно, а в этой группе я прочитала, что ставят и полгода и больше, как правильно поступить? 
Ещё такой вопрос, тело кремировали и преданный повезёт в Индию на Гаура-Пурниму. Где лучше развеять прах, в Маяпуре над Гангой или во Вриндаване над Ямуной? Как это делается, может есть определённые правила? Бабушка в конце жизни стала преданной, не скажу, что она всё восприняла, только джапу читала, перед уходом особенно стала много молиться и принципы старалась соблюдать. 
И такой вопрос, верить ли сну? Она снилась мне недели через две после ухода и сказала, что не хочет молиться и что уже сейчас родится в Китае в более худших условиях. Это плод моего воображения или реальность? Я очень хотела, чтобы она пришла во сне, хотела задать ей вопросы, просила её прийти. Если это правда, то почему она родится в худших условиях? Я не была рядом, когда она уходила, на ней не было кантхимал и не звучал киртан, это произошло в больнице и мама не была в состоянии сделать, что нужно. Я приехала позже и сделала, что могла над телом. Вообще чувствую всё время, что Кришна всё устраивает для бабушки, ведёт, преданные помогают, сначала возникают трудности, потом всё устраивается лучшим образом. 
Простите за длинное письмо. Заранее благодарю за ответ. Мои Вам поклоны! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Белкина
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху!
> В Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите, Ади-лила, глава 17 говорится, что тот, кто касается лотосных стоп великой личности, передаёт ему свои грехи, и эта личность потом может болеть. 
> Передаются ли грехи:
> 1. Если касаешься стоп МЫСЛЕННО, из уважения к личности? 
> 2. Если касаешься случайно (не мысленно).


 Я уже ответил, что не знаю ответов на ваши вопросы.
Если не хотите доставлять никому беспокойств, не касайтесь ничьих стоп, ни мысленно, ни реально, и все будет хорошо. Просто следуйте по стопам этой личности, выполняя наставления, и будет больше толку. Случайно коснуться стоп невозможно, только если вы в переполненном автобусе в час пик едите вместе с этой великой личностью.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Влада Моллериус
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Позвольте обратиться к Вам с вопросами про ушедшего близкого. Прошло более 40 дней, после ухода бабушки, я всё время ставила ей прасад, нужно ли ещё продолжать это делать и после 40 дней? Спрашивала у старшего пуджари в нашем храме, он ответил, что не нужно, а в этой группе я прочитала, что ставят и полгода и больше, как правильно поступить? 
> Ещё такой вопрос, тело кремировали и преданный повезёт в Индию на Гаура-Пурниму. Где лучше развеять прах, в Маяпуре над Гангой или во Вриндаване над Ямуной? Как это делается, может есть определённые правила? Бабушка в конце жизни стала преданной, не скажу, что она всё восприняла, только джапу читала, перед уходом особенно стала много молиться и принципы старалась соблюдать. 
> И такой вопрос, верить ли сну? Она снилась мне недели через две после ухода и сказала, что не хочет молиться и что уже сейчас родится в Китае в более худших условиях. Это плод моего воображения или реальность? Я очень хотела, чтобы она пришла во сне, хотела задать ей вопросы, просила её прийти. Если это правда, то почему она родится в худших условиях? Я не была рядом, когда она уходила, на ней не было кантхимал и не звучал киртан, это произошло в больнице и мама не была в состоянии сделать, что нужно. Я приехала позже и сделала, что могла над телом. Вообще чувствую всё время, что Кришна всё устраивает для бабушки, ведёт, преданные помогают, сначала возникают трудности, потом всё устраивается лучшим образом. 
> Простите за длинное письмо. Заранее благодарю за ответ. Мои Вам поклоны! Харе Кришна!


Поступайте по ощущениям. 40 дней предлагать прасад вополне достаточно. Насчет рождения в Китае - не знаю. У каждого своя конфигурация кармы. Учитывая, что Китай - это быстро развивающаяся страна, может это и не такое плохое рождение. В люом случае, Кришна лучше знает, что кому нужно и кто чего заслужил. Положитесь на него. Вы в любом случае не можете контролировать эти процессы.

----------


## АндреI

Ольга 
 Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар пр., Вы проводили семинар "Как преодолеть материальные желания", а после вскользь упомянули о нем в семинаре  "Нама таттва" . Не могу найти эти лекции. Может, сможете помочь? Если была, конечно, запись этого семинара.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ольга 
>  Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар пр., Вы проводили семинар "Как преодолеть материальные желания", а после вскользь упомянули о нем в семинаре  "Нама таттва" . Не могу найти эти лекции. Может, сможете помочь? Если была, конечно, запись этого семинара.


http://vrajendra.ru/audio/ по этой ссылке диск №4. Там два семинара "Нама-таттва" и "Молитвы Махараджа Кулашекхара".

----------


## АндреI

Вася Клейско

Враджендра Кумар прабху,примите наши поклоны! Мы хотим спросить Были и существовали ли полубоги, или олицетворённые стихии,до появления Брахмы,? В ШБ-3.5 в конце главы об этом говорится. И Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур тоже вроде говорит что существовали. . Брахмачари г.Новосибирск.

----------


## АндреI

> Я уже ответил, что не знаю ответов на ваши вопросы.
> Если не хотите доставлять никому беспокойств, не касайтесь ничьих стоп, ни мысленно, ни реально, и все будет хорошо. Просто следуйте по стопам этой личности, выполняя наставления, и будет больше толку. Случайно коснуться стоп невозможно, только если вы в переполненном автобусе в час пик едите вместе с этой великой личностью.


Елена Белкина 

, извините, я Вас не поняла, на какие мои вопросы Вы не знаете ответов? Я очень давно задавала в этой группе несколько вопросов, наверное в 2014 году, и ответы Вы давали. А этот вопрос я не задавала.
Слышала от преданных про мысленное поклонение стопам, но после прочтения про передачу грехов личности, которой кланяются, засомневалась в правильности своих действий, но там говорится о реальном касании. Очень не хочется привносить другим беспокойства в т.ч. передавать свои грехи. Но почему-то из уважения, мне всегда хочется мысленно дотронуться до стоп. Я это почти всегда делала, при поклонах великим личностям и моим близким - мужу и маме, и мне так советовали делать преданные, а теперь сомнения....
2. В переполненном автобусе наступить на ногу великой личности очень проблематично??. Извините надо было раскрыть вопрос. Имелось ввиду, что все мы иногда касаемся чужих стоп или касаются наших, например на приёме у врача, массаж делаем и т.д.. Под случайно я имела ввиду, что не из уважения, а при каких то других обстоятельствах. Передаётся ли в этом случае карма???

----------


## АндреI

Ольга 
Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вася Клейско
> 
> Враджендра Кумар прабху,примите наши поклоны! Мы хотим спросить Были и существовали ли полубоги, или олицетворённые стихии,до появления Брахмы,? В ШБ-3.5 в конце главы об этом говорится. И Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур тоже вроде говорит что существовали. . Брахмачари г.Новосибирск.


Ну, раз ШБ и великий ачарья прошлого так говорит, то сомневаться не приходится  :smilies:  Дело в том, что все грубое творение существует в тонкой непроявленной форме еще до внешнего творения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Белкина 
> 
> , извините, я Вас не поняла, на какие мои вопросы Вы не знаете ответов? Я очень давно задавала в этой группе несколько вопросов, наверное в 2014 году, и ответы Вы давали. А этот вопрос я не задавала.
> Слышала от преданных про мысленное поклонение стопам, но после прочтения про передачу грехов личности, которой кланяются, засомневалась в правильности своих действий, но там говорится о реальном касании. Очень не хочется привносить другим беспокойства в т.ч. передавать свои грехи. Но почему-то из уважения, мне всегда хочется мысленно дотронуться до стоп. Я это почти всегда делала, при поклонах великим личностям и моим близким - мужу и маме, и мне так советовали делать преданные, а теперь сомнения....
> 2. В переполненном автобусе наступить на ногу великой личности очень проблематично??. Извините надо было раскрыть вопрос. Имелось ввиду, что все мы иногда касаемся чужих стоп или касаются наших, например на приёме у врача, массаж делаем и т.д.. Под случайно я имела ввиду, что не из уважения, а при каких то других обстоятельствах. Передаётся ли в этом случае карма???


Я не знаю ответа на вопрос про стопы. Я рекомендовал вам поклоняться стопам великой личности, следуя наставлениям. Но вы буквально к стопам привязаны. Я не знаю, как вам еще объяснить смысл поклонения стопам кроме буквального. Обычно преданные не любят, когда касаются их стоп. Поэтому лучше избегать этого и просто следовать по стопам, в смысле следовать процессу.

----------


## АндреI

Владимир Забелин

Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мой почтительный поклон?? 
Как следует сотрудничать, в разных Гунах, с бывшей женой по поводу сына (11 лет), когда нельзя избежать её одностороннего гнева и ругани?

----------


## АндреI

Александр Иванищев

Всем доброго дня ! ,, ШБ 3.10.26 Перевод: 
Сотворение человека, который существует только в одном виде и хранит съеденную пищу в желудке, происходит на девятом этапе творения. Люди находятся главным образом под влиянием гуны страсти. Они всегда хлопочут о чем-то в самой гуще полной страданий жизни, но при этом считают себя вполне счастливыми. ,, но как известно человеческих форм жизни 400000 . Можно ли это прокоментировать ? Или данный вид относится только к планетной системе типа земля ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Владимир Забелин
> 
> Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мой почтительный поклон?? 
> Как следует сотрудничать, в разных Гунах, с бывшей женой по поводу сына (11 лет), когда нельзя избежать её одностороннего гнева и ругани?


Постарайтесь понять причину ее гнева и не раздражать ее. Есои не получается, тогда просто терпите как результат своих ошибок в прошлом.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Иванищев
> 
> Всем доброго дня ! ,, ШБ 3.10.26 Перевод: 
> Сотворение человека, который существует только в одном виде и хранит съеденную пищу в желудке, происходит на девятом этапе творения. Люди находятся главным образом под влиянием гуны страсти. Они всегда хлопочут о чем-то в самой гуще полной страданий жизни, но при этом считают себя вполне счастливыми. ,, но как известно человеческих форм жизни 400000 . Можно ли это прокоментировать ? Или данный вид относится только к планетной системе типа земля ?


Да, по видимости противоречивые утверждения. Единственный способ примирить эти противоречия, который пришел мне в голову, это то, что под "единственным в своем роде" подразумевается то, что человек - единственный разумный среди множества неразумных. Других вариантов ответа пока не вижу.

----------


## АндреI

Павел Павликов

Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху спасибо вам за ваши актуальные лекции. Такой вопрос - размышление. Сегодня много делаеться и говорится о социализации преданных России . Я это так понимаю - нужно развиваться так чтоб социум видел и понимал правильность духовного пути преданных. А как быть с таким положением - в России много лет существует традиционная религиозная культура которая основана на национал-патриотизме где почти не признаётся свобода человека как индивидуальной личности. В таком обществе особо не важно например какие преданные - хорошие или ещё какие ( всё равно будут например общество преданных считать "сектой" ) для такой тотальной системы главное чтоб все были в рамках религиозного большинства. Вопрос такой - Как преданным правильно проходить путь социализации в таком обществе? Не потеряет ли общество преданных свою уникальную самобытную культуру , и не превратится ли в очередную заурядную "религию", "веру" на пути к социализации.??

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Павел Павликов
> 
> Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху спасибо вам за ваши актуальные лекции. Такой вопрос - размышление. Сегодня много делаеться и говорится о социализации преданных России . Я это так понимаю - нужно развиваться так чтоб социум видел и понимал правильность духовного пути преданных. А как быть с таким положением - в России много лет существует традиционная религиозная культура которая основана на национал-патриотизме где почти не признаётся свобода человека как индивидуальной личности. В таком обществе особо не важно например какие преданные - хорошие или ещё какие ( всё равно будут например общество преданных считать "сектой" ) для такой тотальной системы главное чтоб все были в рамках религиозного большинства. Вопрос такой - Как преданным правильно проходить путь социализации в таком обществе? Не потеряет ли общество преданных свою уникальную самобытную культуру , и не превратится ли в очередную заурядную "религию", "веру" на пути к социализации.??


Никто точно не знает, что именно нужно делать, но очевидно, что какая-то социализация должна быть. Та же самая религиозная традиция, о которой вы говорите, стала таковой именно потому, что сумела социализоваться. Как извсетно, первых христиан тоже считали непонятными сектантами, преследовали, убивали. Прошло более трехсот лет прежде чем христианство приобрело статус государственной религии. При этом социальная культура христианства формировалась применительно к среде обитания. Так же мы видим, что христианство раскололось на католиков и православных, а от католиков позже отпочковались протестанты. И все эти формы христианства нашли свою среду. Консервативные славяне приняли православие. Либерально настроенные европейцы приняли протестантизм и многие позже уехали в Америку на новую родину. Поэтому в США в массе своей христианство протестантского толка, которое максимально адаптировалось к социуму. Католицизм долгое время сохранял жесткие позиции в Европе, но когда они стали стремительно терять свою паству из-за нежелания идти на компромиссы с веяниями времени, им пришлось принять поправки. 

У ИСККОН за плечами пока всего 50 лет истории в Западном мире. Поскольку эта миссия предсказана в шастрах, значит, она будет так или иначе продолжать развиваться за пределами Индии. Ясной стратегии социализации в ИСККОН нет, т.к. в Индии она просто не нужна ввиду традициооности вайшнавизма; в западном мире она тоже ПОЧТИ не нужна в связи с высокой культурой толерантности ко всему вплоть до полной беспринципности. А в славянском мире она нужна, т.к. это консервативный и закрытый мир, который не очень дружелюбно встречает все новое. В таких обстоятельствах неизбежно нужно искать общий язык с обществом. Главные претензии общества к нам не в связи с культурой и философией, а в связи с бескультурием многих преданных, которые при этом позиционируют себя как спасители мира. Этот диссонанс и вызывает раздражение. Если бы преданные сами демонстрировали то, что проповедуют, претензий было бы значительно меньше. Поэтому я думаю, что необходимость социализации появилась в связи с нашей недостаточной духвностью. По-настощему духовному человеку и социализоваться не надо, т.к. люди видят его высокую духовность не только в словах, но и в поведении. В этом случае они не будут обращать особого внимания на экзотическую внешность и атрибутику. Однако трудно ожидать, что все преданные по команде вдруг станут святыми, или хотя бы быстро превратятся из каништха-адхикари в мадхйама-адхикари. Поэтому при отсутствии высокоморального поведения преданных в обществе, их внешний вид и шумная культура становятся камнями преткновения, и тогда появляется вопрос о социализации, как о пути снижения раздражения в массах. Когда Шрилу Прабхупаду в Америке спросили "как узнать преданного Кришны", он ответил что преданный - идеальный джентельмен. Какие могут у общества быть претензии к идеальному джентельмену? Но идеальных джентельменов мало и потому претензий много. 

Поэтому я думаю, что наилучшая форма социализации - это выполнять наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. То есть, внутренне очищаться и внешне вести себя по джентельменски. Ну а в вопросах формы одежды и другой атрибутики лично я оставил бы все это в пределах храмов, то есть, в нашем внутреннем круге, а для внешнего мира неплохо было бы разработать модель поведения в гуне благости, где в нашем внешнем облике присутствует не столько этнический колорит, сколько культура чистоты, аккуратности, простоты. Я не думаю, что сознание Кришны скрывается в складках дхоти или сари. По любому мы уже "одухотворили" совершенно не ведическую одежду, например всякие куртки, водолазки, свитеры, даже кальсоны под дхоти одухотворили и сделали приемлемыми! Что мешает нам одухотворить штаны обыкновенные, я ума не приложу. Почему-то то, чем мы прикрываем нижнюю часть тела стало камнем преткновения. Я нигде не встречал в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, в семи целях ИСККОН, в законах ИСККОН, в требованиях на инициацию или других законодательных документах, что специфическая одежда является чем-то обязательным для всех и всегда. В храме она выглядит вполне уместно, для пуджари она является обязательным атрибутом культуры Панчаратрики, а для всех остальных преданных и тем более вне храма, это скорее источник неудобств и беспокойств. Я не претендую на непогрешимость своих рассуждений на этот счет, но у меня мысли движутся именно в эту сторону.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Иванищев

Добрый день Враджендра Кумар прабху . ШБ 3.11.9 Перевод:
Мерная емкость для определения продолжительности одной надики (данды) должна быть изготовлена из меди и весить шесть пал (366 гр.). В ней делают отверстие с помощью золотого сверла весом четыре маши и в четыре пальца длиной. Эту емкость помещают в воду, и время, за которое она до краев наполнится водой, называют одной дандой. Вопрос . Как можно золотым сверлом просверлить медь ??!!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Иванищев
> 
> Добрый день Враджендра Кумар прабху . ШБ 3.11.9 Перевод:
> Мерная емкость для определения продолжительности одной надики (данды) должна быть изготовлена из меди и весить шесть пал (366 гр.). В ней делают отверстие с помощью золотого сверла весом четыре маши и в четыре пальца длиной. Эту емкость помещают в воду, и время, за которое она до краев наполнится водой, называют одной дандой. Вопрос . Как можно золотым сверлом просверлить медь ??!!


Видимо качество золота и меди могут быть разными. Может быть для золотых сверел был какой-то особый сплав. Сейчас нам это не известно. Наша проблема в том, что мы постоянно проецируем свой опыт на других. В технологиях всегда есть тонкости, известные только специалистам. Я не специалист по металлам.

----------


## АндреI

Александр 
Добрый вечер! Примите мои поклоны! Хотел задать вопрос, читал Бхагават Гиту глава7, текст4 и возникло сомнение, там говорится, что Параматма не является вечной, ибо этого проявления Господа не существует в духовном мире. Почему Параматма не является вечной? Заранее благодарю!??

----------


## АндреI

Gunarnava Das

Харе Кришна,доброго вам времени суток)
Мой вопрос о том,как же всё-таки должны реагировать официальные лица,представители организаций на нападки,критику,а порой и откровенную клевету в адрес организации.
Задавался этим вопросом,когда увидел ,какой поток критики идёт в адрес лидеров МОСК.Тогда я как-то нашёл ответ этому.Но сейчас ,в свете последних громких событий в России,а именно проведение протестных маршей по стране,этот вопрос возник снова.Там люди,с обеих сторон,очень серьёзно относятся к тому,что их ,,противники,, никак не реагируют на обвинения в их адрес.Они считают такую реакцию чуть ли не подтверждением их вины.Это такая игра или это действительно что-то значимое для ,,политики,,?
Благодарю за ответ)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр 
> Добрый вечер! Примите мои поклоны! Хотел задать вопрос, читал Бхагават Гиту глава7, текст4 и возникло сомнение, там говорится, что Параматма не является вечной, ибо этого проявления Господа не существует в духовном мире. Почему Параматма не является вечной? Заранее благодарю!??


Параматма - это надсмотрщик за заключенными в этом мире. В духовном мире живут свободные души и им не нужен надсмотрщик. Или другой пример от Прабхупады: когда организовывается какое-то крупное мероприятие, назначают ответственного координатора (Параматму). Но когда мероприятие закончено, в этом координаторе больше нет нужды. То есть, это временная должность.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Gunarnava Das
> 
> Харе Кришна,доброго вам времени суток)
> Мой вопрос о том,как же всё-таки должны реагировать официальные лица,представители организаций на нападки,критику,а порой и откровенную клевету в адрес организации.
> Задавался этим вопросом,когда увидел ,какой поток критики идёт в адрес лидеров МОСК.Тогда я как-то нашёл ответ этому.Но сейчас ,в свете последних громких событий в России,а именно проведение протестных маршей по стране,этот вопрос возник снова.Там люди,с обеих сторон,очень серьёзно относятся к тому,что их ,,противники,, никак не реагируют на обвинения в их адрес.Они считают такую реакцию чуть ли не подтверждением их вины.Это такая игра или это действительно что-то значимое для ,,политики,,?
> Благодарю за ответ)


Я не лезу в сферу политики, но что касается вызовов, брошенных нам, то на них нужно реагировать. ИСККОН реагирует, но явно недостаточно, т.к. для этого должны быть специальные ресурсы, кадры, подготовка. И у нас всего этого маловато. Это и понятно, ведь социальным развитием мы никогда серьезно не занимались. В ИСККОН в основном исповедуют брахманический подход, который выражается в таких понятиях как "воля Бога", "Господь защитит", "Господу видней" и т.д. С одной стороны, это все верно, но, с другой стороны, это показывает нашу социальную слабость и неприспособленность к выживанию. Поэтому с таким подходом можно вполне оказаться в музее истории в качестве экспоната вымершего вида, который не сумел приспособиться к новым условиям и не смог себя защитить.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Алексеев

Харе Кришна, мои поклоны. подскажите пожалуйста, Полубог Солнца - Сурья и само солнце это одно и то-же или же, Есть Сурья - отдельная личность и есть солнце - отдельная личность, или солнце это неодушевленный предмет? и Тот же вопрос в отношении луны и других планет, в том числе земли?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Алексеев
> 
> Харе Кришна, мои поклоны. подскажите пожалуйста, Полубог Солнца - Сурья и само солнце это одно и то-же или же, Есть Сурья - отдельная личность и есть солнце - отдельная личность, или солнце это неодушевленный предмет? и Тот же вопрос в отношении луны и других планет, в том числе земли?


А душа и тело - это одно или нет? Это же основы нашей философии. Тело кажется живым потому что в нем душа. Планета материальна - божество планеты - духовно. Это же живое существо.

----------


## АндреI

> Я не лезу в сферу политики, но что касается вызовов, брошенных нам, то на них нужно реагировать. ИСККОН реагирует, но явно недостаточно, т.к. для этого должны быть специальные ресурсы, кадры, подготовка. И у нас всего этого маловато. Это и понятно, ведь социальным развитием мы никогда серьезно не занимались. В ИСККОН в основном исповедуют брахманический подход, который выражается в таких понятиях как "воля Бога", "Господь защитит", "Господу видней" и т.д. С одной стороны, это все верно, но, с другой стороны, это показывает нашу социальную слабость и неприспособленность к выживанию. Поэтому с таким подходом можно вполне оказаться в музее истории в качестве экспоната вымершего вида, который не сумел приспособиться к новым условиям и не смог себя защитить.



Gunarnava Das 

когда идут нападки на Организацию,вроде бы понятно.Должны работать юристы,эксперты и т.д. А как должен вести себя брахман,отдельно взятый?Как он должен реагировать на обвинения /может даже клевету в свой адрес?При том,что тебе в глаза никто ничего и не скажет)
В народе говорят,что оправдываться не хорошо),считается чуть ли не признаком слабости и признания своей вины в содеянном. Это что?очередное извращение морали или за этим стоит какая-то мудрость?Может ли быть так,- человек защищает свою репутацию ,а эффект возникает обратный ?
Как брахману ,реагируя на обвинения в свой адрес,сохранить ,,лицо,, ?Кто может и должен встать на защиту чести и достоинства брахмана?
Приходилось ли вам когда-нибудь защищать свою честь и доброе имя?
Простите за сумбур)

----------


## АндреI

Анна 2
Харе Кришна!Враджендра Кумар Прабху? 
Примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Можно вас попросить ответить на вопросы  
1. Почему Шрила Прабхупада стал давать инициацию женщинам?
2. Почему женщинам необходимо получать инициацию в наше время?
3. Как должна поступить жена в вопросе принятия духовного учителя: принять выбор мужа-преданного или последовать собственному решению в этом вопросе?

----------


## АндреI

Алёна Варт 
Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Много раз слышала от индусов, что учение Прапхупады не авторитетно, и что Кришна не является верховной личностью бога. Я считаю себя ученицей Прабхупады и его учение мне близко. Но мне хотелось бы разобраться в этом вопросе. Почему некоторые индусы считают Шиву верховной личностью, и что только он даёт пропуск в духовный мир? Про Вишну тоже говорят что есть такой бог, но не считают его экспансией Кришны. Я понимаю, что священных писаний много. И даны разные методы практики для разных людей. Но просто хотелось понять почему так все разнится и от куда они берут такую информацию.?.. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анна 2
> Харе Кришна!Враджендра Кумар Прабху? 
> Примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Можно вас попросить ответить на вопросы  
> 1. Почему Шрила Прабхупада стал давать инициацию женщинам?
> 2. Почему женщинам необходимо получать инициацию в наше время?
> 3. Как должна поступить жена в вопросе принятия духовного учителя: принять выбор мужа-преданного или последовать собственному решению в этом вопросе?


1. Прогресс происходит за счет служения возвышенным личностям. В былые времена мужчины были более чистыми и ответственными людьми. Поэтому служа такому мужу, жена получала плоды его прогресса. Сейчас это далеко не всегда так, поэтому,если муж для жены не является духовным авторитетом, то ей лучше получить посвящение у учителя.
2. См. пункт 1
3. Учителя выбирают по вдохновению и никак иначе. В любом случае, наш общий шикша-гуру - Шрила Прабхупада, и если оба супруга следуют учению Шрилы Прабхупады, то нет большой проблемы в том, что у них могут быть разные дикша-гуру.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алёна Варт 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Много раз слышала от индусов, что учение Прапхупады не авторитетно, и что Кришна не является верховной личностью бога. Я считаю себя ученицей Прабхупады и его учение мне близко. Но мне хотелось бы разобраться в этом вопросе. Почему некоторые индусы считают Шиву верховной личностью, и что только он даёт пропуск в духовный мир? Про Вишну тоже говорят что есть такой бог, но не считают его экспансией Кришны. Я понимаю, что священных писаний много. И даны разные методы практики для разных людей. Но просто хотелось понять почему так все разнится и от куда они берут такую информацию.?.. Заранее благодарю.


Есть разные писания для людей в разных гунах. Их нельзя поставить на один уровень, как мы не можем уравнять учебники доя 1го, 5го и 10го классов. Во всех них чодержится истина, но в разной степени, согласно уровню читателей. Вайшнавы принимают свидельство писаний в чистой благости - Шримад Бхагаватам. Те, кто поклоняются Шиве, пусть и поклоняются. Если они это делают правильно, Шива благословит их пониманием того, на кого он медитирует, то есть, на Вишну. Ну и что касается духовного будущего, то чем занимаются после осовобождения преданные Шивы и преданные Кришны? Одни попадают в Брахман (в лучшем случае), другие на Голоку. Какая жизнь предпочтительнее? Какая раса выше? Думаю, что ответ очевиден. Только не стоит с ними на эту тему спорить. Истина открывается каждому человеку в свой срок и согласно его уровню.

----------


## АндреI

Корней Чуковский 
Харе Кришна!!!Василий Рюрикович,примите мои поклоны!!!У меня очень насущный вопрос от моей сестры.Будьте любезны,скажите пожалуйста не собираетесь ли вы посетить с лекциями Великий Новгород?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Корней Чуковский 
> Харе Кришна!!!Василий Рюрикович,примите мои поклоны!!!У меня очень насущный вопрос от моей сестры.Будьте любезны,скажите пожалуйста не собираетесь ли вы посетить с лекциями Великий Новгород?


Я там буду с 13 по 16 апреля 2017. Вся детальная информация по моему расписанию в В.Новгороде у вашего руководителя - Дениса Панова.

----------


## АндреI

> Я там буду с 13 по 16 апреля 2017. Вся детальная информация по моему расписанию в В.Новгороде у вашего руководителя - Дениса Панова.


Корней Чуковский 
БЛАГОДАРЮ ВАС ЗА ОТВЕТ!!!!!Добро пожаловать в Великий Новгород,Василий Рюрикович!!!Моё почтение ВАМ!!!!

----------


## АндреI

Анатолий Довгер
Здравствуйте, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху! 
Скажите, пожалуйста, приедете ли вы когда-нибудь со своими лекциями в Республику Беларусь?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анатолий Довгер
> Здравствуйте, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху! 
> Скажите, пожалуйста, приедете ли вы когда-нибудь со своими лекциями в Республику Беларусь?


Анатолий, я езжу только по приглашениям, а не по собственной прихоти. Если есть приглашение и оно вписывается в уже существующие планы, тогда мой приезд реален. Поэтому все зависит от инициативы и ответственности приглашающей стороны. Но есть особенности, т.к. зимой и летом я никуда не езжу. Зиму я провожу с семьей в Маяпуре, летом я с семьей во Владивостоке. Поэтому на поездки остается только весна и осень.

----------


## АндреI

Лада Славная

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху!) Мои дандаваты А вы санскрит никогда не преподавали?  Это такой вопрос с пристрастием), потому что я начала слушать уроки санскрита которые на YouTube, те что по благословению Бахти Вигьяны Махараджа и К сожалению начинаю засыпать. Но я точно знаю, что если я буду слушать Вас, разум у меня точно включится и точно не уснет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Лада Славная
> 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху!) Мои дандаваты А вы санскрит никогда не преподавали?  Это такой вопрос с пристрастием), потому что я начала слушать уроки санскрита которые на YouTube, те что по благословению Бахти Вигьяны Махараджа и К сожалению начинаю засыпать. Но я точно знаю, что если я буду слушать Вас, разум у меня точно включится и точно не уснет.


Я пробовал изучать Санскрит совсем немного, но далеко не продвинулся в этой теме из-за большой занятости. Поэтому, увы...

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Юревич

Харе Кришна! 
Примите мои поклоны ,Враджендра Кумар прабху. Скажите пожалуйста.
Оказывает ли влияние сознание сознание первого, после божеств, вкушающего прасад на сознание преданных , которые будут есть прасад после первого вкушающего? 
И если можно , подскажите где найти ответы по этому вопросу в шастрах. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Юревич
> 
> Харе Кришна! 
> Примите мои поклоны ,Враджендра Кумар прабху. Скажите пожалуйста.
> Оказывает ли влияние сознание сознание первого, после божеств, вкушающего прасад на сознание преданных , которые будут есть прасад после первого вкушающего? 
> И если можно , подскажите где найти ответы по этому вопросу в шастрах. 
> Спасибо!


Я не могу вам сейчас дать точную ссылку, но в Чайтанйа Чаритамрите есть утверждения о том, что прасад не оскверняется даже в пасти собаки, и о том, что прасад, который принял чистый преданный, обладает особой очищающей силой. То есть, в любом случае осквернить прасад невозможно, т.к. Кришна сильнее всех материальных влияний.

----------


## АндреI

Людмила Сафронова
Вранджендра Кумар прабху! Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, это письмо в свете данной темы.http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...iya&Itemid=166

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Людмила Сафронова
> Вранджендра Кумар прабху! Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, это письмо в свете данной темы.http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...iya&Itemid=166


Думаю, что комментария Индрадьюмны Свами вполне достаточно. Он тоже принадлежит тому же поколению преданных, что и Матаджи Притха, но имеет несколько иной взгляд на эту тему. Я лично не вижу особых проблем в том, как именно танцуют преданные на харинаме. Главное, чтобы воспевание было максимально чистым и искренним. Танцы - это чисто внешний антураж для привлечения публики. Оценив что-то красивое, люди могут остановиться и услышать Святое Имя. Следующее поколение преданных никогда не будет полным клоном предыдущего поколения. Главное - это чтобы суть послания не менялась. Формы будут меняться неизбежно, т.к. жизнь означает изменения. Меняется все вокруг нас. Формы проповеди, которые "работали" в 60е-70е на Западе и в 90е в России уже не всегда столь эффективны, т.к. мир и общество уже сильно изменились. Преданные должны замечать эти изменения и подстраивать формы проповеди под меняющиеся времена. Но суть внутреннего послания неизменна: Кришна - Верховный; мы - Его слуги; лучшая форма служения Ему в Кали-югу - прославление Его.

----------


## АндреI

Владимир Забелин
Поскольку каждый человек обусловлен своей комбинацией гун материальной природы, прошу рассказать пошаговый путь к медитации на абсолютную истину

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Владимир Забелин
> Поскольку каждый человек обусловлен своей комбинацией гун материальной природы, прошу рассказать пошаговый путь к медитации на абсолютную истину


Почему бы вам не почитать 14ю главу Бхагавад-гиты? Ведь она как раз об этом. По 18й стих 14й главы Кришна описывает свойства гун и перспективы жизни в разных гунах. А в стихе 19 Он отвечает прямо на ваш вопрос: 

Бг 14.19 — Тот, кто видит, что всё в материальном мире совершается гунами материальной природы, и кто знает Верховного Господа, запредельного этим гунам, достигает Моей духовной природы.

То есть, сначала нужно понять отличительные признаки гун и увидеть в своей жизни, как они формируют наше мышление и поведение. Это возможно при помощи духовного знания. Это первый шаг. Второй шаг - это увидеть трансцендентную природу Кришны, который стоит над гунами. Это знание указывает нам на того, кто может вытащить нас из под влияния трех гун. Но это все теоретическая часть. Далее нужно совершать два практических действия. Первое - заняться практикой преданного служения Кришне. Второе - постараться преодолеть влияние страсти и невежества сознательным усилением гуны благости. Шримад Бхагаватам описывает десять источников, через которые действуют на нас гуны. Это пища, вода, место, время, деятельность, общение, звуки, книги, медитация, рождение. Сознательно выбирая по этим десяти направлениям благость, человек постепенно преодолевает страсть и невежество. Утвердившись в благости и продолжая свое преданное служение Кришне, человек, по Его милости, выходит из под влияния всех гун. Это описано в стихе БГ 14.20: "Преодолев влияние этих трех гун, которые связаны с материальным телом, воплощенное живое существо перестает испытывать страдания, сопряженные с рождением, старостью и смертью, и вкушает нектар уже в этой жизни".

Так же рекомендую почитать 2ю главу 1й песни ШБ, со стиха 15 по 25. Там описан этот же процесс в контексте духовного знания и практики.

----------


## АндреI

Анатолий Довгер

Здравствуйте уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху! Я проживаю в РБ.Беларусь — единственная страна в Европе, где до сих пор применяется смертная казнь. С начала 1990 года к высшей мере в Беларуси было приговорено более 400 человек, за все это время смертная казнь была заменена тюремным сроком только одному приговоренному. Отсюда вопрос: как вы относитесь к высшей мере наказания? Что по этому поводу говорят веды?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ману-самхита говорит о необходимости смертной казни в случае тяжелых преступлений. Ману - это не просто какой-то непонятный человек, а могущественное воплощение Бога. Когда же законы государства не соответствуют законам Бога, тогда преступность начинает расти. Более того, если убийцу не казнить, в следующей жизни он может умереть в детстве в следствие какого-то несчастного случая. Таким образом, законы государства не могут отменить законов Бога, но могут создать больше хаоса в обществе, если они противоречат высшим законам.

----------


## АндреI

Ильмир Кияметдинов
Харе Кришна! 
Примите мои поклоны ,Враджендра Кумар прабху
Такой вопрос возник: "Везде на лекциях и в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады и других возвышенных преданных - его учеников указывается причина нашего заточения в материальном мире - это зависть к Богу. В моём понимании есть определённое противоречие, которое я никак не могу решить. Откуда в чистом духовном мире зависть появляется? Если она всё таки есть - это факт, который мы наблюдаем, то получается её сам Кришна и создал, ведь Он всё создал прямо или косвенно через свои энергии. Зачем Он это сделал, вот в чём вопрос? Возможно я не прав не отрицаю, но объясните пожалуйста почему. Нигде в книгах или лекциях я не получил ответа на этот вопрос, хотя перечитал уже почти весь Бхагаватам и переслушал множество лекций. Может я что то упустил. Свобода воли это конечно ответ, но не на этот вопрос. Вопрос в том зачем Он вообще изначально создал зависть? Спасибо большое.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ильмир Кияметдинов
> Харе Кришна! 
> Примите мои поклоны ,Враджендра Кумар прабху
> Такой вопрос возник: "Везде на лекциях и в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады и других возвышенных преданных - его учеников указывается причина нашего заточения в материальном мире - это зависть к Богу. В моём понимании есть определённое противоречие, которое я никак не могу решить. Откуда в чистом духовном мире зависть появляется? Если она всё таки есть - это факт, который мы наблюдаем, то получается её сам Кришна и создал, ведь Он всё создал прямо или косвенно через свои энергии. Зачем Он это сделал, вот в чём вопрос? Возможно я не прав не отрицаю, но объясните пожалуйста почему. Нигде в книгах или лекциях я не получил ответа на этот вопрос, хотя перечитал уже почти весь Бхагаватам и переслушал множество лекций. Может я что то упустил. Свобода воли это конечно ответ, но не на этот вопрос. Вопрос в том зачем Он вообще изначально создал зависть? Спасибо большое.


Кришна не создавал зависть. Это уже наше творение. Когда мы видим, что Кришна наслаждается больше всех, мы тоже можем захотеть оказаться на Его месте. И это наш личный выбор. Если бы у нас не было такого варианта выбора, тогда вы бы задавали вопрос - зачем Кришна сделал нас рабами любви? Поэтому он дал нам все, в том числе и шанс позавидовать Ему и попытаться составить конкуренцию. Без этой возможности жизнь была бы не полна. И поскольку Кришна - пурнам (Полное целое), значит, в Нем должен быть весь спектр возможностей. Но еще раз скажу, что он не создавал зависть. Он дал свободу, а зависть - это уже наше творение. Бог не создавал преступников, но люди становятся преступниками, развивая в себе желания получить больше, чем дано судьбой (Кришной).

----------


## АндреI

Павел Павликов

Харе Кришна! 
Примите мои поклоны ,Враджендра Кумар прабху...У меня к Вам такие вопросы. Вайшнавская религия которую представляет Международное Общество Сознания Кришны предлагает четыре важных вида очень близких любовных и вечных взаимоотношений (расами) между Господом Кришной и человеком (душой) . Это любовные отношения в духе служения -дасья- , любовные отношения в дружбе -сакхья- в духе родительской любви -ватсалья- и в духе супружеской любви-мадхурья- Вопрос - Существуют ли в нашем мире ещё какие нибудь религии, церкви, духовные общества которые предлагают эти четыре вида любовных отношений? Правильно ли думать что эти четыре расы являются самыми близкими любовными отношениями и выше этих отношений больше не чего нет?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Павел Павликов
> 
> Харе Кришна! 
> Примите мои поклоны ,Враджендра Кумар прабху...У меня к Вам такие вопросы. Вайшнавская религия которую представляет Международное Общество Сознания Кришны предлагает четыре важных вида очень близких любовных и вечных взаимоотношений (расами) между Господом Кришной и человеком (душой) . Это любовные отношения в духе служения -дасья- , любовные отношения в дружбе -сакхья- в духе родительской любви -ватсалья- и в духе супружеской любви-мадхурья- Вопрос - Существуют ли в нашем мире ещё какие нибудь религии, церкви, духовные общества которые предлагают эти четыре вида любовных отношений? Правильно ли думать что эти четыре расы являются самыми близкими любовными отношениями и выше этих отношений больше не чего нет?


Меня привлекла вайшнавская теология именно тем, что она предлагает максимальные духовные возможности по сравнению со всем тем, что дают другие традиции. То есть, эти высшие расы максимально приближают нас к Богу. Насколько мне известно, ничего подобного в других традициях нет.

----------


## АндреI

Надежда Шашкина

Харе Кришна!Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны!В одной из лекций я услышала вопрос матаджи о ежедневном промасливании тела - что Враджендра Кумар прабху практикует это. В интернете много разной информации по этому поводу. Хотелось бы воспользоваться авторитетной методикой. Если не сложно, опишите, пожалуйста, этот метод. Большое спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надежда Шашкина
> 
> Харе Кришна!Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны!В одной из лекций я услышала вопрос матаджи о ежедневном промасливании тела - что Враджендра Кумар прабху практикует это. В интернете много разной информации по этому поводу. Хотелось бы воспользоваться авторитетной методикой. Если не сложно, опишите, пожалуйста, этот метод. Большое спасибо!


Маслянный массаж - это рекомендованный Аюрведой процесс. Но какое именно масло подходит конкретному человеку, это уже нужно решать со специалистом, который поможет определить конституцию и подобрать нужное масло. Также важно заметить, что масло должно быть подогретым на бане (не холодным). От холодного масла нужного эффекта не будет, т.к. только подогретое масло хорошо впитывается в кожу. После нанесения масла на тело, необходимо хорошо втереть его (самомассаж) и минут через 15 можно смыть его.

----------


## АндреI

Алёна Варт 
Харе Кришна, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху! Возник вопрос касательно воспитания детей. Нужно ли позаботиться родителям о том, чтобы оставить какое-то наследство своим детям, или они должны все заработать сами? Интересует особенно, если речь идёт о мальчиках. То есть , я как мать должна позаботиться о том, чтобы у моих сыновей хотя бы было своё жильё? Заранее благодарю. Мои поклоны.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алёна Варт 
> Харе Кришна, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху! Возник вопрос касательно воспитания детей. Нужно ли позаботиться родителям о том, чтобы оставить какое-то наследство своим детям, или они должны все заработать сами? Интересует особенно, если речь идёт о мальчиках. То есть , я как мать должна позаботиться о том, чтобы у моих сыновей хотя бы было своё жильё? Заранее благодарю. Мои поклоны.


Да, если вы хотите облегчить жизнь своим сыновьям, то лучше позаботиться об этом. В нашей стране жилищный вопрос традиционно является очень болезненным.

----------


## АндреI

Gunarnava Das

Харе Кришна,Враджендра Кумар прабху хочу задать вам несколько вопросов,возникших у меня после прочтения первых глав книги Шиварама Свами ,,Шудха бхакти чинтамани,,
Читали ли вы эту книгу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Gunarnava Das
> 
> Харе Кришна,Враджендра Кумар прабху хочу задать вам несколько вопросов,возникших у меня после прочтения первых глав книги Шиварама Свами ,,Шудха бхакти чинтамани,,
> Читали ли вы эту книгу?


Не читал.

----------


## АндреI

Наталия Огуречникова
Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович! Скажите, приём айваски (Аяуаска) https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Аяуаска
следует уподобить употреблению наркотиков? Благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Наталия Огуречникова
> Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович! Скажите, приём айваски (Аяуаска) https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Аяуаска
> следует уподобить употреблению наркотиков? Благодарю.


Я не знаком с этой темой. С одной стороны, в статье говорится, что эта субстанция уничтожает паразитов, и это позитивный эффект. С другой стороны, очевидно, что она погружает ум в состояние, когда происходит контакт с духами, что нежелательно для тех, кто стремится к возвышению сознания. Поэтому, возможно, что дело не в самой этой траве, а в дозировке и цели применения.

----------


## АндреI

Вася Клейско

Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны Враджендра Кумар прабху!
В Шримад-Бхаватам-11.5.45,в самом конце комментария говориться:хотя порой кажется,что верный слуга Бога попал под влияние мирских страстей,он на самом деле всегда находится под защитой милосердного Господа и не знает в своей жизни поражений.

Вопрос:я подумал что лучше ко всем преданным так относиться,то есть видеть что Они под защитой Господа,но дистанцию конечно держать разную.

----------


## АндреI

Надя Коцеба

Здравствуйте,возможно ли попросить о том,что б Враджендра Кумар прочел лекцию об этике поведения супругов друг с другом. Хотелось бы прояснить как вести себя в критических ситуациях...возможно ли мужу успокаивать и наставлять жену по средствам бития...может ли жена высказывать недовольство по поводу поведения мужа...и как правильно вести себя жене если муж проявляет все признаки психопата...а она клялась следовать за ним несмотря ни на что..извините за некоторый треш..

----------


## АндреI

Максим Леонтьев

Здравствуйте Уважаемый Вражендре Кумар, пытаюсь найти Ваш ролик и песню (мантру), который играл в конце вашей лекции: "Самое Сокровенное Знание день 4 - 2012г Три аспекта абсолюта и магия звука", там этот ролик был самый заключительный, есть возможность дать название песни и ролика, или как то дать информацию где его скачать или найти, буду очень признателен? :smilies: 
Очень он нравится и воодушевляет)))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Леонтьев
> 
> Здравствуйте Уважаемый Вражендре Кумар, пытаюсь найти Ваш ролик и песню (мантру), который играл в конце вашей лекции: "Самое Сокровенное Знание день 4 - 2012г Три аспекта абсолюта и магия звука", там этот ролик был самый заключительный, есть возможность дать название песни и ролика, или как то дать информацию где его скачать или найти, буду очень признателен?
> Очень он нравится и воодушевляет)))


По этой ссылке http://vrajendra.ru/music/#m2  выбирайте папку 04 (Махатма дас), трек 10.

----------


## АндреI

Надя Коцеба

Здравствуйте,возможно ли попросить о том,что б Враджендра Кумар прочел лекцию об этике поведения супругов друг с другом. Хотелось бы прояснить как вести себя в критических ситуациях...возможно ли мужу успокаивать и наставлять жену по средствам бития...может ли жена высказывать недовольство по поводу поведения мужа...и как правильно вести себя жене если муж проявляет все признаки психопата...а она клялась следовать за ним несмотря ни на что..извините за некоторый треш..

----------


## АндреI

Вася Клейско

Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны Враджендра Кумар прабху!
В Шримад-Бхаватам-11.5.45,в самом конце комментария говориться:хотя порой кажется,что верный слуга Бога попал под влияние мирских страстей,он на самом деле всегда находится под защитой милосердного Господа и не знает в своей жизни поражений.

Вопрос:я подумал что лучше ко всем преданным так относиться,то есть видеть что Они под защитой Господа,но дистанцию конечно держать разную.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надя Коцеба
> 
> Здравствуйте,возможно ли попросить о том,что б Враджендра Кумар прочел лекцию об этике поведения супругов друг с другом. Хотелось бы прояснить как вести себя в критических ситуациях...возможно ли мужу успокаивать и наставлять жену по средствам бития...может ли жена высказывать недовольство по поводу поведения мужа...и как правильно вести себя жене если муж проявляет все признаки психопата...а она клялась следовать за ним несмотря ни на что..извините за некоторый треш..


Если муж - психопат и жена клялась следовать за ним, значит, она не совсем разумная. Если после попытки как-то исправить ситуацию муж продолжает вести себя агрессивно, лучше жить отдельно от него. В данном случае никакие семинары не помогут.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вася Клейско
> 
> Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны Враджендра Кумар прабху!
> В Шримад-Бхаватам-11.5.45,в самом конце комментария говориться:хотя порой кажется,что верный слуга Бога попал под влияние мирских страстей,он на самом деле всегда находится под защитой милосердного Господа и не знает в своей жизни поражений.
> 
> Вопрос:я подумал что лучше ко всем преданным так относиться,то есть видеть что Они под защитой Господа,но дистанцию конечно держать разную.


Вы правильно поняли. Процесс духовного развития, особенно в Кали-югу, не так прост, т.к. окружающий мир и общество не помогают нам в этом. Поэтому редко кому удается избежать взлетов и падений на своем пути. Мы часто идеализируем преданных, а потом разочаровываемся, когда видим, что они не соответствуют нашим идеалам. Надо с пониманием относиться к тем трудностям, через которые проходят преданные, понимая, что они находятся на пути к Кришне и просто проходят зону турбулентности. Да, Кришна возвращает всех преданных на верный путь рано или поздно. Но, как вы правильно заметили, нужно держать разную дистанцию с разными преданными, в соответствие с их уровнем.

----------


## АндреI

Анатолий Довгер

Здравствуйте! Враджендра Кумар Прабху хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение по поводу "дряни" с аббревиатурой ГМО?

----------


## АндреI

Оля Якименко

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! В книге "Искусство любить" Фромм затрагивает тему любви к Богу. И пишет об инфантильной любви к Нему, когда Бог воспринимается как мать или отец, и человек хочет получить от Него безусловной любви, защиты, покровительства. В этом случае, человек как бы неспособен пока найти силу внутри себя и от этого прибегает к вере в такого вот Бога. Зрелая любовь к Богу по Фромму попахивает имперсонализмом каким-то. У меня к Богу никакой любви нет, к сожалению, но чувствую задатки вот этой незрелой детской любви. Когда я весь такой беспомощный и жду опеки просто, пассивно. И формы Бога меня привлекают исключительно такие кшатрийские, видимо они отвечают моей потребности в защите. вопрос вот в чем. Как уйти от этого инфантилизма? Что такое зрелая любовь к Богу, в чем она заключается. как проявляется? и как развить именно её,а не застрять на каком-то другом уровне? потому что есть ощущение, что вот такая незрелая любовь к Богу это и не любовь

большое спасибо!

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Новосельцев

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху, у меня вопрос про космос. Смотрел Ваш семинар "Самое сокровенное знание, день 2", а также слушал аудиолекции других преданных, но не до конца понял устройство увиденной вселенной. Т.е. понимание Голоки Вриндавана, окружающих её планет Вайкунтх, океана света безличного Брахмана и МахаВишну не вызывает никаких вопросов. Понятно так же и то, что из пор тела МахаВишну исходят пузырьки, т.е. брахманды, которые являются закрытыми капсулами (покрытые в соответствующем порядке материальными элементами). Т.е. свет снаружи поступить не может, и освещаются брахманды изнутри. Вопрос в том, что в терминологии соответствует понятиям астрономов, которые описывают видимую вселенную (как я понимаю брахманду изнутри) и говорят, что есть галактики разлетающиеся в разные стороны (считая что вселенная расширяется), есть звёздные скопления. Как эти объекты вселенной описывают веды ( например наша галактика Млечный путь что это? Она похожа на диск, является ли она мандалой или же мандала (срез, уровень сознания живых существ её населяющих) это более мелкий в масштабе вселенной объект - солнечная система?) Тогда если есть 14 планетарных систем, то почему в телескоп видно так много галактик, не говоря уже о других солнечных системах). Или же это оптическая иллюзия (созданная 33 миллионами полубогов и Брахмой) и видимый нами космос меньше, Но тогда как объяснить что прямолинейный свет идёт от этих разнообразных источников света и их можно зарегистрировать приборами? Чем являются другие видимые ближайшие к нам галактики? Ответьте пожалуйста на этот вопрос, единственно недопонятый из семинаров. Спасибо. Здоровья и процветания Вам!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Оля Якименко
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! В книге "Искусство любить" Фромм затрагивает тему любви к Богу. И пишет об инфантильной любви к Нему, когда Бог воспринимается как мать или отец, и человек хочет получить от Него безусловной любви, защиты, покровительства. В этом случае, человек как бы неспособен пока найти силу внутри себя и от этого прибегает к вере в такого вот Бога. Зрелая любовь к Богу по Фромму попахивает имперсонализмом каким-то. У меня к Богу никакой любви нет, к сожалению, но чувствую задатки вот этой незрелой детской любви. Когда я весь такой беспомощный и жду опеки просто, пассивно. И формы Бога меня привлекают исключительно такие кшатрийские, видимо они отвечают моей потребности в защите. вопрос вот в чем. Как уйти от этого инфантилизма? Что такое зрелая любовь к Богу, в чем она заключается. как проявляется? и как развить именно её,а не застрять на каком-то другом уровне? потому что есть ощущение, что вот такая незрелая любовь к Богу это и не любовь
> 
> большое спасибо!


Не думаю, что Фромм является специалистом в вопросах любви к Богу. Он просто философ. Такие тонкие вещи нужно получать через Парампару, а не от мирских философов. Однако нужно понять, что настоящая раса (тип любви к Кришне) проявляется не раньше, чем на уровнях Бхавы и Премы. До той поры, мы совершаем своем служение согласно наставлениям Гуру и Шастр и не пытаемся имитировать любовь жителей духовного мира. На высших уровнях садханы (ручи, асакти) у преданного может начать проявляться уже конкретная склонность к той или иной расе. Но это не имеет отношения к тем незрелым эмоциям и чувству беззащитности, которые описал Фромм.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Новосельцев
> 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху, у меня вопрос про космос. Смотрел Ваш семинар "Самое сокровенное знание, день 2", а также слушал аудиолекции других преданных, но не до конца понял устройство увиденной вселенной. Т.е. понимание Голоки Вриндавана, окружающих её планет Вайкунтх, океана света безличного Брахмана и МахаВишну не вызывает никаких вопросов. Понятно так же и то, что из пор тела МахаВишну исходят пузырьки, т.е. брахманды, которые являются закрытыми капсулами (покрытые в соответствующем порядке материальными элементами). Т.е. свет снаружи поступить не может, и освещаются брахманды изнутри. Вопрос в том, что в терминологии соответствует понятиям астрономов, которые описывают видимую вселенную (как я понимаю брахманду изнутри) и говорят, что есть галактики разлетающиеся в разные стороны (считая что вселенная расширяется), есть звёздные скопления. Как эти объекты вселенной описывают веды ( например наша галактика Млечный путь что это? Она похожа на диск, является ли она мандалой или же мандала (срез, уровень сознания живых существ её населяющих) это более мелкий в масштабе вселенной объект - солнечная система?) Тогда если есть 14 планетарных систем, то почему в телескоп видно так много галактик, не говоря уже о других солнечных системах). Или же это оптическая иллюзия (созданная 33 миллионами полубогов и Брахмой) и видимый нами космос меньше, Но тогда как объяснить что прямолинейный свет идёт от этих разнообразных источников света и их можно зарегистрировать приборами? Чем являются другие видимые ближайшие к нам галактики? Ответьте пожалуйста на этот вопрос, единственно недопонятый из семинаров. Спасибо. Здоровья и процветания Вам!


Харе Кришна!
Понять как устроена вселенная, до конца не могут даже великие мудрецы и полубоги. Что уж говорить про нас. Для нас достаточно понять общую идею: есть иерархия миров в зависимости от уровня сознания и благочестия живых существ. Есть три гуны, есть закон кармы и на основе этого нам нужно понять свое положение и действовать согласно ему. Мы принимаем, что мир создан Богом и потому имеет божественное устройство. Это значит, что для нас метафизическая картина мира всегд важнее физической. Духовный мир является нашей высшей целью, а отношения с Кришной являются для нас высшей ценностью. А космос - это всего лишь механизм, через который дживы взамодействуют с Кришной. Таково наше понимание метафизической структуры вселенной.

Что касается того, что видят ученые, они не знают, что они видят. Они просто строят свои догадки на основе ограниченного эмпирического опыта. Поэтому нам нет нужды пытаться привести в соответствие концепции Вед и концепции ученных, т.к. через несколько лет эти концепции ученых в любом случае изменятся. Чтобы понять это, просто проследите эволюцию научных взглядов на мир за последние сто лет. Концепция большого взрыва и расширяющейся вселенной появилась на свет просто на основе того, что излучение от звезд немного меняется с течением времени. Они на основании одного этого наблюдения построили целую теорию Большого взрыва и разлетающихся галактик. Хотя причина изменения спектра света от звезд вполне может быть совсем другой. Но для этого нужно сменить парадигму. И это происходит регулярно. Поэтому далеко не всегда можно найти соответствие между утверждениями Вед и мнениями ученых. Мы опираемся на Шабда-праману, на видение мудрецов, которые являются более высокими учеными, чем современные исследователи. Просто эти ученые подают все так, что обычный обыватель не сомневается в этом. Ведь человеку нужно кому-то верить. И ученые сейчас заняли место жрецов и священников на поприще знания, хотя их теории регулярно корректируются и даже опровергаются новыми поколениями. Поэтому авторитет науки, особенно такой как современная космология, весьма преувеличен.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анатолий Довгер
> 
> Здравствуйте! Враджендра Кумар Прабху хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение по поводу "дряни" с аббревиатурой ГМО?


Если это "дрянь", то отношение негативное  :smilies:

----------


## АндреI

Julia Hill

Действия
Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху ???? Часто слышу в ваших лекциях - санскрит многоуровневый язык. Могли бы Вы на небольшом примере обьяснить, как одна и та же шлока по разному открывается? Спасибо ????

----------


## АндреI

Марина Лопонен

Харе Кришна! мои низкие поклоны! Мой знакомый из семьи мусульман, а он вегетарианец, и очень интересуется ведами. Семья его категорически против этого.Хотят его женить на девушке из семьи мусульман. Он не хочет, так как не сможет уже спокойно читать БГ и т.д. т.к. возможны конфликты на религиозн.почве. Но семья настроена решительно и по всей видимости брака не избежать. Что ему посоветовать, он подавлен и не знает,что делать? Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Марина Лопонен
> 
> Харе Кришна! мои низкие поклоны! Мой знакомый из семьи мусульман, а он вегетарианец, и очень интересуется ведами. Семья его категорически против этого.Хотят его женить на девушке из семьи мусульман. Он не хочет, так как не сможет уже спокойно читать БГ и т.д. т.к. возможны конфликты на религиозн.почве. Но семья настроена решительно и по всей видимости брака не избежать. Что ему посоветовать, он подавлен и не знает,что делать? Заранее спасибо!)


В таких ситуациях все решает его система ценностей. Если для него духовная жизнь важнее, он принесет семейные традиции в жертву и заявит о своей незаивимости. Если семейные традиции победят в его сердце, тогда духовная жизнь пострадает. Хотя если человек гибкий и разумный, то может совместить одно с другим, если жена адекватная попадется.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Julia Hill
> 
> Действия
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху ???? Часто слышу в ваших лекциях - санскрит многоуровневый язык. Могли бы Вы на небольшом примере обьяснить, как одна и та же шлока по разному открывается? Спасибо ????


Например, мантра-обращение в Ишопанишад. Есть несколько вариантов перевода этой мантры. Вот вариант Шрилы Прабхупады:

ом пурнам адах пурнам идам
пурнат пурнам удачйате
пурнасйа пурнам адайа
пурнам эвавашишйате

ом — Полное Целое; пурнам — полностью завершенное; адах — которое; пурнам — полное; идам — этот проявленный мир; пурнат — из совершенного; пурнам — законченная часть; удачйате — произведен; пурнасйа — из Полного Целого; пурнам — полностью; адайа — было выделено; пурнам — совершенное равновесие; эва — хотя; авашишйате — остается.

ПЕРЕВОД
Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, всесовершенен, и, так как Он абсолютен и совершенен, все, что исходит из Него, в частности этот проявленный мир, наделено всем необходимым, поскольку само является полным целым. Все, что исходит из Полного Целого, также обладает полнотой. И, как Полное Целое, Он пребывает в совершенном равновесии, несмотря на то что из Него исходит такое множество законченных частей.

Вот вариант перевода ЕС Бхану Свами с последующим комментарием Бхактивинода Тхакура:

ПЕРЕВОД. Непроявленный Брахман совершенен. Проявленный Брахман совершенен.
Из непроявленного Брахмана появляется проявленный Брахман как
разнообразные аватары. Когда проявленные формы проистекают из
непроявленного Брахмана, непроявленный Брахман остается тем же самым.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ БХАКТИВИНОДЫ ТХАКУРА. Совершенный аватари и совершенный аватара полны и наделены всеми энергиями. Из совершенного аватарй
появляются совершенные аватары в целях распространения игр Господа. Когда совершенный аватарй принимает совершенную форму для выполнения определенных игр, его присутствие продолжается, но в скрытой форме. Ни при каких обстоятельствах не происходит убавления совершенства Верховного Господа.

Как видно, слово "Пурнам" имеет очень широкое значение. Шрила Прабхупада в своем переводе говорит о том, что из Господа исходит этот проявленный мир. Бхану Махарадж (на основе комментария Бхактивинода Тхакура) упоминает в переводе больше об Аватарах, исходящих из Господа, нежели об этом творении. По сути перевода ошибки нет, т.к. из Бога исходят и мир и аватары. Но один переводчик подчеркнул аспект творения мира, а другой подчеркнул Аватары.

----------


## АндреI

Анжелика Де-Сансе

Достопочтимый Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Пожалуйста, скажите, как должна действовать жена, чтобы муж вёл более духовную жизнь.Он у меня вегетарианец, молитвенник.Но работает среди мирских людей тяжёлого физического труда, и среди них набирается шуточек и анекдотов, в общем, идёт ментальное загрязнение, которое влияет на наше общение дома.Мы христиане, я 16 лет пела на клиросе, а он пришёл к воцерковлению вместе уже со мной(2-й брак) В семье нет вредных привычек, живём как в монастыре.С благодарностью слушаем Ваши лекции и лекции Ваших коллег, стараемся всё применять в жизни.Но вот это момент как-то тормозит.Буду благодарна за ответ.

----------


## АндреI

Андрей Колосов

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Очень интересует ваше мнение на счёт так называемых "Славяно-Арийских вед". Некоторые духовные учителя ИСККОН упоминают в своих лекциях их, в качестве авторитетного источника, мол "в русских ведах вот так вот говорится", проводя параллели с аналогичными позициями в Вайшнавских шастрах. Некоторые же другие вскользь отвечая на вопрос что это такое - "Славяно-Арийские веды" - говорят, мол, есть мнение что это довольно грубая компиляция. 
Есть некоторое непонимание - как вообще к этому относиться? Сама история возникновения этих "вед" очень мутная, и из разряда "пятого измерения".??

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анжелика Де-Сансе
> 
> Достопочтимый Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Пожалуйста, скажите, как должна действовать жена, чтобы муж вёл более духовную жизнь.Он у меня вегетарианец, молитвенник.Но работает среди мирских людей тяжёлого физического труда, и среди них набирается шуточек и анекдотов, в общем, идёт ментальное загрязнение, которое влияет на наше общение дома.Мы христиане, я 16 лет пела на клиросе, а он пришёл к воцерковлению вместе уже со мной(2-й брак) В семье нет вредных привычек, живём как в монастыре.С благодарностью слушаем Ваши лекции и лекции Ваших коллег, стараемся всё применять в жизни.Но вот это момент как-то тормозит.Буду благодарна за ответ.


Анжелика, не требуйте от своего мужа невозможного. Если он уже принял духовную жизнь, будьте благодарны за это. Но будьте терпеливы и снисходительны к нему. Человек не может сразу стать святым. Дети не мгновенно становятся взрослыми. Будьте требовательны к себе, но не давите на него. Если он ищет каких-то вкусов в материальном мире, значит, он пока еще не нашел их в духовной сфере. Сделать из него искусственного монаха будет большой ошибкой. Всему свое время. Если он принял Бога в своем сердце, значит, рано или поздно в этом сердце произойдут нужные изменения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Андрей Колосов
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Очень интересует ваше мнение на счёт так называемых "Славяно-Арийских вед". Некоторые духовные учителя ИСККОН упоминают в своих лекциях их, в качестве авторитетного источника, мол "в русских ведах вот так вот говорится", проводя параллели с аналогичными позициями в Вайшнавских шастрах. Некоторые же другие вскользь отвечая на вопрос что это такое - "Славяно-Арийские веды" - говорят, мол, есть мнение что это довольно грубая компиляция. 
> Есть некоторое непонимание - как вообще к этому относиться? Сама история возникновения этих "вед" очень мутная, и из разряда "пятого измерения".??


Был в моей жизни период увлечения этой темой и я, действиельно, нашел много параллелей в языке и культуре, но само по себе это ничего не решает. Да, очевидно, что раньше ведическая культура была распространена значительно шире, чем сейчас и на Руси можно найти какие-то ее остатки. Но что с этим делать? Живых представителей этой традиции сейчас нет. Те, кто выдают себя за таковых, говорят много нелепых вещей и не заслуживают доверия. Более того, они делают акцент не столько на трансцендетном знании, сколько на исключительности так называемых "славяно-ариев", что является разновидностью национализма и потому там нет ничего духовного. Видя все это, я полностью потерял интерес к этой теме.

----------


## АндреI

Максим Гетман
На 27-28 минуте лекции Врадженжра Кумар пр. говорит, что все в этом мире состоит из 8 элементов: земля, вода, огонь, воздух, пространство, ум, разум, ложное эго. 

В какую категорию можно отнести электричество, и его составляющую - электромагнитные волны? 

В Бхагаватам весьма непонятно об этом сказано
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/5/34 

ps прошу прощения, тема лекции другая, но тут это упомянулось, а мне, как инженеру, хочется для себя понять, что же это такое. 

Буду благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Гетман
> На 27-28 минуте лекции Врадженжра Кумар пр. говорит, что все в этом мире состоит из 8 элементов: земля, вода, огонь, воздух, пространство, ум, разум, ложное эго. 
> 
> В какую категорию можно отнести электричество, и его составляющую - электромагнитные волны? 
> 
> В Бхагаватам весьма непонятно об этом сказано
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/5/34 
> 
> ps прошу прощения, тема лекции другая, но тут это упомянулось, а мне, как инженеру, хочется для себя понять, что же это такое. 
> ...


Электричество - это форма огня.

----------


## АндреI

Татьяна Богодухова


Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Мне очень важно ваше мнение о Николае Левашове и его книгах.У меня большие разногласия с сыном,он подтрунивает над моим интересом к ведическим знаниям.Постоянно советует мне читать Левашова.Я чувствую,что это лжеучение,но мне не хватает знаний, чтобы донести это до сына.Очень тревожно за него.Буду очень благодарна вам за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Татьяна Богодухова
> 
> 
> Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Мне очень важно ваше мнение о Николае Левашове и его книгах.У меня большие разногласия с сыном,он подтрунивает над моим интересом к ведическим знаниям.Постоянно советует мне читать Левашова.Я чувствую,что это лжеучение,но мне не хватает знаний, чтобы донести это до сына.Очень тревожно за него.Буду очень благодарна вам за ответ.


Я впервые слышу имя этого автора и не читал его книг. Поэтому, увы, в данном случае не могу дать комментариев.
Но если вы действительно обладаете духовным знанием, то должны видеть путь к сохранению отношений с близкими. Духовное знание - это не только информация, но и личностные качества, которые помогают примирять любые противоречия. Можно бесконечно сражаться на уровне идей. А можно быстро найти ключ к сердцу человека благодаря духовным качествам, которые высоко оценит каждый, независимо от идеологии.

----------


## АндреI

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны вы и ваши приближенные! 
Слушал вашу лекцию про ведическую астрологию и понял что вы знаете в этом толк! ??
У меня сегодня 22.11.17 в 14:05 родился сын, и мы теперь думаем какое имя дать , я слышал что значение имеют буквы которые есть в имени. 
Если вдохновитесь помочь нам , я буду очень вам благодарен, спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны вы и ваши приближенные! 
> Слушал вашу лекцию про ведическую астрологию и понял что вы знаете в этом толк! ??
> У меня сегодня 22.11.17 в 14:05 родился сын, и мы теперь думаем какое имя дать , я слышал что значение имеют буквы которые есть в имени. 
> Если вдохновитесь помочь нам , я буду очень вам благодарен, спасибо!


Поздравляю с рождением сына, но я не оказываю подобных услуг через данный Форум.

----------


## АндреI

Руслан Дульберг

Помогите понять пожалуйста 
Дикша составное слово из:
1. Ди - дивья-гьяна (Божественное знание). 
2. Кша - кшаяти (устранение препятствий)

Вопрос: Каждый день в Храмах ИСККОН поют молитву "Поклонение Шри Гуру" вот 3-й стих:

чакху-дан дило джеи, джанме джанме прабху сеи,
дивйа-гьяна хриде прокашито
премабхакти джахахоите, авидйа винашта джате,
веде гай джахара чарито

И здесть есть такая строка:

дивйа-гьяна хриде прокашито

дивйа-джнан — божественное знание; 
хрде — в сердце; 
прокашито — явил;

Правильно ли понимать что Шрила Прабхупада согласно этой молитве вкладывает в наше сердце дивья-гьяну, иначе говоря Дикшу?
Харе Кришна

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Руслан Дульберг
> 
> Помогите понять пожалуйста 
> Дикша составное слово из:
> 1. Ди - дивья-гьяна (Божественное знание). 
> 2. Кша - кшаяти (устранение препятствий)
> 
> Вопрос: Каждый день в Храмах ИСККОН поют молитву "Поклонение Шри Гуру" вот 3-й стих:
> 
> ...


Не совсем так. Дикша - это процесс с обоюдными обязательствами. Учитель дает божественное знание (Ди), а ученик его должен принять, начать применять и тогда уходят грехи (кша). Если человек просто получает знание, но не применяет его, это не есть дикша. В процессе дикши учитель и ученик сознательно принимают друг друга и один должен учить, а другой должен учиться. Вот это будет дикша.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Алешин 
я думаю, что прямым путем к Кришне могут идти только очень немногие люди. Это те, кого мы называем подвижниками, монахами и святыми. Это — исключительно индивидуальный путь. Но, хотя путь к Кришне у каждого человека свой, но все же большинству более слабых людей удобнее идти вместе, поэтому и «созданы» расы и национальности, когда люди, схожие друг с другом по психологии, моральным качествам да и внешнему облику помогают друг другу в этой жизни, удовлетворяя не только потребности своих материальных тел, но вместе вырабатывая какое-то общее восприятие окружающего мира, понимание Бога. Я считаю, что так было задумано «в идеале». Другой вопрос, что люди пали до такой степени, что не видят протянутой им в помощь руки и предпочитают (в основном на Западе да и у нас тоже) идти так же самостоятельно, как и подвижники, но в противоположную сторону. Конечно, в этом случае можно сказать, что умножается количество путей, так сказать, вариантов поведения. Не знаю, насколько угодно это Богу и механике мироздания, но уверен, что это состояние долго не продлится, скоро всех сгонят в общее стадо те, кто хорошо знают и понимают методы управления разобщенными людьми.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Алешин 
> я думаю, что прямым путем к Кришне могут идти только очень немногие люди. Это те, кого мы называем подвижниками, монахами и святыми. Это — исключительно индивидуальный путь. Но, хотя путь к Кришне у каждого человека свой, но все же большинству более слабых людей удобнее идти вместе, поэтому и «созданы» расы и национальности, когда люди, схожие друг с другом по психологии, моральным качествам да и внешнему облику помогают друг другу в этой жизни, удовлетворяя не только потребности своих материальных тел, но вместе вырабатывая какое-то общее восприятие окружающего мира, понимание Бога. Я считаю, что так было задумано «в идеале». Другой вопрос, что люди пали до такой степени, что не видят протянутой им в помощь руки и предпочитают (в основном на Западе да и у нас тоже) идти так же самостоятельно, как и подвижники, но в противоположную сторону. Конечно, в этом случае можно сказать, что умножается количество путей, так сказать, вариантов поведения. Не знаю, насколько угодно это Богу и механике мироздания, но уверен, что это состояние долго не продлится, скоро всех сгонят в общее стадо те, кто хорошо знают и понимают методы управления разобщенными людьми.


В чем ваш вопрос?

----------


## АндреI

Александр Алешин 

Попробую задать вопросы так:
1. С какой целью созданы человеческие расы и являются ли земные расы разными видами людей (из числа 400000)?
2. Почему и как психологические черты , пристрастия, таланты (как свойства не материального, а тонкого тела) передаются по наследству и насколько важно для души (атмы) использовать это наследство в своих будущих воплощениях?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Алешин 
> 
> Попробую задать вопросы так:
> 1. С какой целью созданы человеческие расы и являются ли земные расы разными видами людей (из числа 400000)?
> 2. Почему и как психологические черты , пристрастия, таланты (как свойства не материального, а тонкого тела) передаются по наследству и насколько важно для души (атмы) использовать это наследство в своих будущих воплощениях?


1. Они созданы с целью реализации кармы живых существ. Да, разнообразие рас входит в 400 тысяч типов человеческих существ.
2. Качества передаются по наследству с учетом закона кармы. Мы не можем не использовать наследственность, т.к. мы ей обусловлены. Собака не может не лаять, т.к. она обучловлена телом собаки.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Сафронова

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! У меня практический вопрос по семинару "эволюция духовных стандартов". Что делать человеку, который хорошо понимает, что он еще не "дорос" до уровня садхана бхакти (Б.-г. 12.9)? Как прогрессировать, если сложно (невозможно) читать круги (даже один) регулярно? Знаю несколько таких людей в своей ятре, некоторые из-за этого ушли, т.к. стандарт 4/16. Есть такие, которые не ушли, но очень разочарованны и не знают что делать и нет поддержки. Стоит им тоже уйти или есть способ возвысится до уровня, который описан в Б.-г. 12.9?

----------


## АндреI

Руслан Дульберг

Со всем смирением прошу Вашего коментария на этот материал

Инициация это источник дивья-гьяны которая пробуждает дремлющее семя пр.сл. (бхакти лата биджу).
Поливая водой (шраванам и киртанам) пробудившееся семя озаряется дивья-гьяной. 
Дивья-гьяной в равной степени может обладать как учитель так и ученик. 
Разница лишь в том - что один уполномочен иницировать, пробуждать семя, а другой нет.
С этим все согласны.
Теперь предположим что :
После того, как учитель уходит в самадхи (оставляет тело) он одновременно утрачивает и способнность инициировать.
Вопрос 1: если дивья может существовать в физ теле и без физ тела. А условием ее передачи ученику является обязательное наличие физ тела, значит проводником дивьи являтся материя. Тогда как понимать, что дивья может существовать вне материального физ тела?
Вопрос 2: Принимая тот факт, что дивья духовна и поэтому не зависит от физ тела, но сама инициация нуждается в физ теле, - значит акт передачи дивьи ученику это деятельность-тела? Инициация это акт физ тела?
Вопрос 3: Как это связать с тем, что инициация, обряд - это формальность? 

Далее, известно что :

Дикша - это процесс, передачи(пробуждения) семени ученику. Поливая наставлениями от дикша гуру и шикша гуру, семя может вырасти до озарения, дивья-гьяны. И затем, получив полномочия от своего дикша гуру, ученик может сам давать инициации, т.е. стать дикша гуру.

Таким образом, развитый и уполномоченный ученик(шикша) это учитель(дикша гуру).
Значит учитель это совершенный ученик(шикша).

Иначе говоря, дикша гуру это совершенный шикша гуру.
Однако, обратное утверждение будет неверно, что шикша гуру это совершенный дикша гуру. Потому что это противоречит всему выше сказанному и тому что дикша гуру является господином для всех шикша гуру. 

Итак: 1. Почему тело это основа инициации?

2. Если даже допустить что быть дикша гуру возможно только при наличии физ тела, а без физ тела это невозможно, исходя из этого возникает еще три вопроса: 
? Какую роль в инициации играет неподвижное, полностью или почти немое, предсмертное тело Шрилы Прабхупады?
? Какую роль в инициации играет присутствие физ тела Шрилы Прабхупады который ни разу не видел и не общался со своим кандидатом на посвящение, а также Шрила Прабхупада просил своих жрецов(ритвиков)не беспокоить его по этому поводу сказав:"Поэтому не ждите моего одобрения того, кого сочтете достойным. Это будет зависеть от вашего усмотрения".
(Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 07.07.77, Вриндаван) ?
? Как Кришна в Своем изначальном полностью духовном теле инициировал Брахму? 
И как Верховный Господь был перенесена из ума, то есть сердца, Васудевы в сердце Деваки. 
... посредством дикши, посвящения?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Сафронова
> 
> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! У меня практический вопрос по семинару "эволюция духовных стандартов". Что делать человеку, который хорошо понимает, что он еще не "дорос" до уровня садхана бхакти (Б.-г. 12.9)? Как прогрессировать, если сложно (невозможно) читать круги (даже один) регулярно? Знаю несколько таких людей в своей ятре, некоторые из-за этого ушли, т.к. стандарт 4/16. Есть такие, которые не ушли, но очень разочарованны и не знают что делать и нет поддержки. Стоит им тоже уйти или есть способ возвысится до уровня, который описан в Б.-г. 12.9?


Почему бы не следовать стандартам БГ 12.10 (работай для Меня) или 12.11 - посвяти себя получению знания? В чем проблема? Постепенно человек сможет подойти к элементам садханы. Если он сам не может повторять мантру, пусть слушает как другие ее поют. Это же не сложно?
Книги Шрилы Прабхупады он может читать? Если да, то все остальное приложится с течением времени. Просто не надо давить на людей. Если лидеры давят, то можно выдавить или сломать. Чтобы человек что-то начал делать для Кришны, его нужно вдохновить, пробудить его энтузиазм при помощи духовного знания. В этом и состоит искусство проповеди.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Руслан Дульберг
> 
> Дивья-гьяной в равной степени может обладать как учитель так и ученик.


Нет, учитель обладает бОльшим или более глубоким знанием, чем ученик. Именно это отличает их. Иначе ученику нет смысла принимать учителя.




> Разница лишь в том - что один уполномочен иницировать, пробуждать семя, а другой нет.


Разница в объеме и глубине знания. Полномочия имеют значимость только в организации. Вне системы имеет значение только квалификация учителя и ученика. Никто не уполномочивал Нараду Муни инициировать Дхруву, охотника Мригари и т.д., потому что они не состояли в организации. 




> С этим все согласны.


Я не согласен.




> Вопрос 1: если дивья может существовать в физ теле и без физ тела. А условием ее передачи ученику является обязательное наличие физ тела, значит проводником дивьи являтся материя. Тогда как понимать, что дивья может существовать вне материального физ тела?


Ложная предпосылка и ложный вывод. Важно наличие доброй воли и обоюдного согласия учителя и ученика.Важно чтобы ученик дал личные обеты своему учителю, а учитель принял личную ответственность за ученика. Это существенно, а физическое тело - это просто условия для непосредственного общения учителя и ученика.




> Вопрос 2: Принимая тот факт, что дивья духовна и поэтому не зависит от физ тела, но сама инициация нуждается в физ теле, - значит акт передачи дивьи ученику это деятельность-тела? Инициация это акт физ тела?


Электричество независимо от медной проволоки, но передается через нее, чтобы зажглась лампочка. Электричество берется не из проволоки. Медная проволока - это посредник. Так и воплощение в теле - это условия для общения в материальном мире.




> Вопрос 3: Как это связать с тем, что инициация, обряд - это формальность?


Проблема в переводе английского слова formality на русский язык. Это переводится не только как "формальность", но и как "официальная процедура". Многие переводчики бездумно переводят слова, не осознавая своей ответственности. 




> Итак: 1. Почему тело это основа инициации?


Задайте этот странный вопрос себе, т.к. в шастрах такого утверждения нет.




> 2. Если даже допустить что быть дикша гуру возможно только при наличии физ тела, а без физ тела это невозможно, исходя из этого возникает еще три вопроса: 
> ? Какую роль в инициации играет неподвижное, полностью или почти немое, предсмертное тело Шрилы Прабхупады?
> ? Какую роль в инициации играет присутствие физ тела Шрилы Прабхупады который ни разу не видел и не общался со своим кандидатом на посвящение, а также Шрила Прабхупада просил своих жрецов(ритвиков)не беспокоить его по этому поводу сказав:"Поэтому не ждите моего одобрения того, кого сочтете достойным. Это будет зависеть от вашего усмотрения".


Самым главным в этом было не физическое участие Шрилы Прабхупады в этой церемонии, а его внутреннее согласие принять этих учеников.




> ? Как Кришна в Своем изначальном полностью духовном теле инициировал Брахму?


Он передал ему Гаятри через звуки флейты. Только не нужно пытаться имитировать уровень Брахмы.




> И как Верховный Господь был перенесен из ума, то есть сердца, Васудевы в сердце Деваки.


Для Кришны нет никаких ограничений и сложностей.

----------


## АндреI

Григорий Колобаев

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны! 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Шрила Прабхупада в письме Пэтти Дорган от 17 ноября 1971 пишет: 
«…Но даже если Он посылает нам какие нибудь необычайные трудности, мы должны быть всегда готовы принять их как Его особую милость. Мы должны понимать, что Он проверяет нашу искренность, или думать, что эти трудности — ничто по сравнению с тем, чего мы на самом деле заслуживаем». 

У меня вопрос: зачем Кришне проверять нашу искренность, если он по определению Всезнающий? 

Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Григорий Колобаев
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! 
> Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны! 
> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада в письме Пэтти Дорган от 17 ноября 1971 пишет: 
> «…Но даже если Он посылает нам какие нибудь необычайные трудности, мы должны быть всегда готовы принять их как Его особую милость. Мы должны понимать, что Он проверяет нашу искренность, или думать, что эти трудности — ничто по сравнению с тем, чего мы на самом деле заслуживаем». 
> 
> ...


Он - всезнающий, но мы - нет. Поэтому испытания нужны нам, чтобы мы сами увидели, что мы можем, что - нет. Экзамены нужны студенту, а не учителю, хотя глупый студент может думать, что это нужно учителю. Учеба без экзаменов не даст хороших плодов.

----------


## АндреI

Максим Рошиору

Действия
Секс как я понял есть.и в духовном мире но там это.все делается для Кришны то есть чтобы дать жизни. Но ведь сказано что душа не рождается и не умирает. Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху не могли бы вы.прояснить этот момент пожалуйста

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Рошиору
> 
> Действия
> Секс как я понял есть.и в духовном мире но там это.все делается для Кришны то есть чтобы дать жизни. Но ведь сказано что душа не рождается и не умирает. Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху не могли бы вы.прояснить этот момент пожалуйста


ШБ 5.17.12:

Перевод:

Люди, населяющие эти восемь варш, живут десять тысяч земных лет и почти во всем подобны полубогам. Каждый из них могуч, как десять тысяч слонов, и крепок, как удар молнии. И мужчины и женщины там всю жизнь остаются молодыми и очень долго наслаждаются половыми отношениями. Спустя много лет, посвященных чувственным удовольствиям, когда до конца их жизни остается один год, супруги зачинают ребенка. Иными словами, жители этих райских обителей имеют те же возможности для наслаждения, что и люди на Земле в Трета-югу.

Комментарий: 
Всего существует четыре юги: Сатья, Трета, Двапара и Кали. В первую из них, Сатья-югу, люди были очень благочестивы. Каждый занимался мистической йогой, стремясь постичь Бога и свою духовную природу. Все постоянно пребывали в самадхи, и потому материальные чувственные удовольствия никого не привлекали. В Трета-югу люди предавались чувственным наслаждениям, не зная никаких бед. Материальные страдания начались лишь в Двапара-югу, но тогда они не были особенно тяжелыми. Тяжелые страдания обрушились на людей с наступлением Кали-юги.

Кроме того, из данного стиха явствует, что, хотя во всех восьми райских варшах мужчины и женщины наслаждаются сексом, беременности при этом не бывает. Частые беременности свойственны только низшим формам жизни. К примеру, такие животные, как собаки и свиньи, приносят потомство дважды в год, причем каждый раз у них рождается с полдюжины детенышей. А представители еще более примитивных форм жизни, например змеи, откладывают сразу сотни яиц. Из этого стиха мы узнаём, что существа, стоящие на более высокой ступени развития, чем мы, беременеют один раз за всю жизнь. Они тоже вступают в половые отношения, но при этом не бывает беременности. А в духовном мире все обитатели — возвышенные преданные. Они поглощены служением Господу, и половые отношения их не привлекают. По сути дела, в духовном мире нет секса, но, даже если его обитатели и вступают иногда в половые отношения, у них никогда не бывает беременности. Однако у людей, живущих на Земле, половые отношения ведут к беременности, в то время как иметь детей хотят не все. Сейчас, в этот порочный век Кали, люди даже убивают детей во чреве матери. Это очень тяжкий грех, и те, кто его совершает, обрекают себя на нескончаемые страдания в материальном мире.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Сафронова

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! У меня практический вопрос по семинару "эволюция духовных стандартов". Что делать человеку, который хорошо понимает, что он еще не "дорос" до уровня садхана бхакти (Б.-г. 12.9)? Как прогрессировать, если сложно (невозможно) читать круги (даже один) регулярно? Знаю несколько таких людей в своей ятре, некоторые из-за этого ушли, т.к. стандарт 4/16. Есть такие, которые не ушли, но очень разочарованны и не знают что делать и нет поддержки. Стоит им тоже уйти или есть способ возвысится до уровня, который описан в Б.-г. 12.9?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Сафронова
> 
> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! У меня практический вопрос по семинару "эволюция духовных стандартов". Что делать человеку, который хорошо понимает, что он еще не "дорос" до уровня садхана бхакти (Б.-г. 12.9)? Как прогрессировать, если сложно (невозможно) читать круги (даже один) регулярно? Знаю несколько таких людей в своей ятре, некоторые из-за этого ушли, т.к. стандарт 4/16. Есть такие, которые не ушли, но очень разочарованны и не знают что делать и нет поддержки. Стоит им тоже уйти или есть способ возвысится до уровня, который описан в Б.-г. 12.9?


Елена, все зависит от лидеров и проповедников в ятре, если они понимают динамику прогресса и считают своим долгом поддерживать все уровни преданных, а не только садхаков, то они найдут нужные слова для того, чтобы вдохновить этих людей. Если в общих чертах, то этим людям нужно больше слушать, т.к. через духовный звук Кришна входит в их сердца и постепенно производит нужные изменения. Даже если у них не получается стать строгими садхаками, они должны что-то регулярно делать для Кришны или регулярно жертвовать, делая это в духе служения, как Шрила Прабхупада описал в комментарии к БГ 12.10.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Зуев

Здравствуйте! Враджендра Кумар прабху, проясните, пожалуйста по такой теме, Христос в Библии говорит: ударили по одной щеке, подставь другую щёку, я понимаю Христос даёт глубокий смысл, того, что тут всё в материальном мире приходит к нам по нашей карме, и мы должны терпеть все трудности в том числе когда приходит враг и хочет нам нанести какой то вред, получается это уровень для парамахамс? А Арджуна получается находился на уровне карма йоги, ему нужно было сражаться в соответствии своей природе? И как поступать человеку в той или иной жизненной ситуации? Какое у него должно быть видение на трудности которые приходят к нему?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Зуев
> 
> Здравствуйте! Враджендра Кумар прабху, проясните, пожалуйста по такой теме, Христос в Библии говорит: ударили по одной щеке, подставь другую щёку, я понимаю Христос даёт глубокий смысл, того, что тут всё в материальном мире приходит к нам по нашей карме, и мы должны терпеть все трудности в том числе когда приходит враг и хочет нам нанести какой то вред, получается это уровень для парамахамс? А Арджуна получается находился на уровне карма йоги, ему нужно было сражаться в соответствии своей природе? И как поступать человеку в той или иной жизненной ситуации? Какое у него должно быть видение на трудности которые приходят к нему?


Арджуна действовал по наставлениям Кришны, которого он принял в качестве учителя, знающего природу Арджуны. Так же и каждый из нас должен найти учителя и в общении с ним прояснить свою дхарму. Другого пути не существует.

----------


## АндреI

Sadhu Bhushana

Харе Кришна!
Можно ли проводить Вьяса-пуджу Шриле Прабхупаде при открытом алтаре?

...и если есть на этот счет какие-то резолюции или документы, то будьте добры, пожалуйста)))

Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Можно ли проводить Вьяса-пуджу Шриле Прабхупаде при открытом алтаре?


Конечно. Божества очень рады видеть, как поклоняются Их великому преданному. Ведь Гуру-пуджу мы тоже поем перед открытыми Божествами.




> ...и если есть на этот счет какие-то резолюции или документы, то будьте добры, пожалуйста)))


Я не готов стать вашим референтом. Поищите сами на сайте Джи-Би-Си https://gbc.iskcon.org/gbc-resolutions/

----------


## АндреI

Галинка Солнцемразбуженная
Прошу передать Враджендра Кумар прабху мою искреннюю благодарность))) Каждая новая лекция наполняет моё сердце новым пониманием и знанием))) На все возникающие у меня вопросы я практически сразу нахожу ответы в этих лекциях))) Я искренне очень благодарна))) ХАРИ КРИШНА!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Галинка Солнцемразбуженная
> Прошу передать Враджендра Кумар прабху мою искреннюю благодарность))) Каждая новая лекция наполняет моё сердце новым пониманием и знанием))) На все возникающие у меня вопросы я практически сразу нахожу ответы в этих лекциях))) Я искренне очень благодарна))) ХАРИ КРИШНА!


Благодарность принята  :smilies:  Правильно пишется "ХарЕ Кришна", а не "ХарИ Кришна".

----------


## АндреI

Надежда Шашкина
Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько всего лекций в этом цикле про Кандарпу? Я насчитала 4, но здесь ЕМ Враджендра Кумар прабху говорит, что это пятая, значит где-то одну потеряла... Может быть выложить этот семинар одним постом под одним названием для целостной картины?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надежда Шашкина
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько всего лекций в этом цикле про Кандарпу? Я насчитала 4, но здесь ЕМ Враджендра Кумар прабху говорит, что это пятая, значит где-то одну потеряла... Может быть выложить этот семинар одним постом под одним названием для целостной картины?


На данный момент прочитано уже пять лекций. Еще будет последняя лекция, но не в это воскресенье, а через одно. То есть, всего будет 6 лекций по этой теме. Когда семинар закончится, администратор выделит его в отдельный раздел.

----------


## АндреI

Анатолий Колесин 
Харе Кришна! Василий Рюрикович, пожалуйста подскажите мне, что означает слово "Ручи". Я слушал бхаджан, и там часто повторяется слово "ручи" . К сожалению не знаю на каком языке поют этот бхаджан, на санскрите или на хинди. Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Анатолий Колесин 
> Харе Кришна! Василий Рюрикович, пожалуйста подскажите мне, что означает слово "Ручи". Я слушал бхаджан, и там часто повторяется слово "ручи" . К сожалению не знаю на каком языке поют этот бхаджан, на санскрите или на хинди. Спасибо.


"Ручи" означает "вкус" на санскрите. Например, Нама-ручи - вкус к воспеванию святого имени.

----------


## АндреI

Екатерина Асмус 
Мои поклоны ?? Харе Кришна! Где можно увидеть полное расписание поездки по Америки в марте-апреле 2018. Заранее благодарю ??

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Екатерина Асмус 
> Мои поклоны ?? Харе Кришна! Где можно увидеть полное расписание поездки по Америки в марте-апреле 2018. Заранее благодарю ??


Поездка в США:

Маями - 6 - 12 марта
Алачо - 12 - 19 марта 
Нью-Йорк - 19 - 23 марта 
Бостон - 23 - 29 марта 
Чикаго - 29 марта - 3 апреля 
Сан Франциско - 3 - 10 апреля 
Лос-Анджелес - 10- 16 апреля

----------


## АндреI

Максим Рошиору

Добрый день Враджендра Кумар прабху. Я прослушал вашу лекцию про космос и у меня возник такой вопрос. В ведах сказано что человек не может покинуть землю( улететь в космос). Имеется ввиду конкретно наша планета или же рассматривать стоит землю как нашу галактику( солнце венера марс и тд.). спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Рошиору
> 
> Добрый день Враджендра Кумар прабху. Я прослушал вашу лекцию про космос и у меня возник такой вопрос. В ведах сказано что человек не может покинуть землю( улететь в космос). Имеется ввиду конкретно наша планета или же рассматривать стоит землю как нашу галактику( солнце венера марс и тд.). спасибо


Не так важно, воспринимаем мы землю как планету или как целую мандалу, карма приковывает нас к тому уровню бытия, которому соответствует наше сознание. Шрила Прабхупада в своей книге "Легкое путешествие к другим планетам" говорит, что переход на другой космический уровень возможен, только при возвышении сознания, а не механическими средствами. Например, если свинья войдет в дом аристократов, жить она там не сможет,т.к. ей этого просто не позволят из-за несоответствия природы. И ей опять придется возвращаться в свинарник.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Романова

Харе Кришна!
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны Враджандра Кумар прабху.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Помогите пожалуйста определиться в одном вопросе. 
В нашей ятре (г. Раменское Московской области) матаджи подарили маленьким прабху - мальчикам нашей ятры на 23 февраля мешочки-рюкзачки из тонкой непромокаемой ткани с нашитым изображением Ханумана. 
Идея была такая, чтобы детки используя этот заплечный рюкзачок вспоминали о великом преданном Господа и тем самым вспоминали о лилах Господа.
Сейчас возник у мам деток такой вопрос:" Возможно ли использовать эту вещь чтобы носить в ней сменную обувь? Не будет ли это апарадхой?" 

Сейчас очень много продаётся одежды, сумок и других различных аксессуаров с изображением Господа и Его ближайших спутников. Подскажите ещё пожалуйста, на сколько в целом это благоприятно приобретать такие вещи и пользоваться ими в самом начале практики бхакти-йоги, когда в сознании вайшнава ещё нет реализованного понимания тождества Господа и Его изображений? 
Спасибо большое!??

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Романова
> 
> Харе Кришна!
> Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны Враджандра Кумар прабху.
> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
> Помогите пожалуйста определиться в одном вопросе. 
> В нашей ятре (г. Раменское Московской области) матаджи подарили маленьким прабху - мальчикам нашей ятры на 23 февраля мешочки-рюкзачки из тонкой непромокаемой ткани с нашитым изображением Ханумана. 
> Идея была такая, чтобы детки используя этот заплечный рюкзачок вспоминали о великом преданном Господа и тем самым вспоминали о лилах Господа.
> Сейчас возник у мам деток такой вопрос:" Возможно ли использовать эту вещь чтобы носить в ней сменную обувь? Не будет ли это апарадхой?" 
> ...


А как насчет того, чтобы заходить в туалет в футболках, на которых изображен Кришна или написана Маха-мантра? При достаточно высоком уровне боязни совершить апарадху, человек может оказаться полностью парализованным. Ведь ношение рюкзака на спине означает, что мы повернулись к Господу или Хануману спиной, так? Это не есть апарадха? То есть, либо надо отказаться использовать эти изображения, либо развивать бхакти прямыми методами, а во всем остальном действовать по обстоятельствам.

----------


## АндреI

Вера Ивановна

Здравствуйте, Василий Рюрикович! У меня к Вам очень важный вопрос. Мой гражданский долг это голосовать и выбирать президента страны. Я хочу чтобы духовные люди жили в лучших условиях, чем сейчас они живут. Могу я идти голосовать? или будет плохая карма для меня, если выбранный мной президент править будет греховно, станет строить бойни и вершить другие грехи? Не могу разобраться. Так нужна подсказка мудрого человека.
С большим уважением к Вам, Вера Ивановна Т.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вера Ивановна
> 
> Здравствуйте, Василий Рюрикович! У меня к Вам очень важный вопрос. Мой гражданский долг это голосовать и выбирать президента страны. Я хочу чтобы духовные люди жили в лучших условиях, чем сейчас они живут. Могу я идти голосовать? или будет плохая карма для меня, если выбранный мной президент править будет греховно, станет строить бойни и вершить другие грехи? Не могу разобраться. Так нужна подсказка мудрого человека.
> С большим уважением к Вам, Вера Ивановна Т.


Голосуйте за того кандидата, чья программа вам кажется наилучшей. Но вы должны делать поправку на то, что мы живем в Кали-югу, особенности которой описаны в 12й песне Шримад-Бхагаватам. Однако наше утешение в том, что власть земных правителей и даже власть Кали-раджа не является высшей. Все они служат непостижимому плану Верховного Господа - Шри Кришны. Поэтому, если вы проголосуете за Него в своем сердце, Он и будет управлять вашей жизнью, независимо от того, кто победит на выборах.

----------


## АндреI

Максим Рошиору

Добрый день Враджендра кумар. я сделал расчет астрологический по накшатрам на определение своей касты и мне показало что я в больше степени вайшья затем шудра и после брахман , я помню что до того как начал изучать веды у меня образно говоря был склад ума как продать что либо и где купить что либо подешевле чтобы продать подороже, а после того как втянулся в веды я начал жить очень аскетично и это для меня не оказалось большой проблемой, я как услышал что мясо есть нельзя, в тот же день перестал его есть и тд вообще аскезы мне даются очень и очень легко, общаться с людьми стал все меньше и меньше, мне с детства была интересна мистика эзотерика история и тд. Мои вопрос заключается вот в чем Если у меня смешанная варна то это значит что я могу развивать любую из них не смотря на основную или как? ведь я когда занялся сверкой качеств различных варн больше всего сходств я обнаружил с варной брахманов. Спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Рошиору
> 
> Добрый день Враджендра кумар. я сделал расчет астрологический по накшатрам на определение своей касты и мне показало что я в больше степени вайшья затем шудра и после брахман , я помню что до того как начал изучать веды у меня образно говоря был склад ума как продать что либо и где купить что либо подешевле чтобы продать подороже, а после того как втянулся в веды я начал жить очень аскетично и это для меня не оказалось большой проблемой, я как услышал что мясо есть нельзя, в тот же день перестал его есть и тд вообще аскезы мне даются очень и очень легко, общаться с людьми стал все меньше и меньше, мне с детства была интересна мистика эзотерика история и тд. Мои вопрос заключается вот в чем Если у меня смешанная варна то это значит что я могу развивать любую из них не смотря на основную или как? ведь я когда занялся сверкой качеств различных варн больше всего сходств я обнаружил с варной брахманов. Спасибо


Попытайтесь просто стать преданным Кришны. А когда это внутренне произойдет и вы примете Его как своего вечного господина, тогда жизнь становится очень простой. Вы просто начинаете предлагать Ему всю свою деятельность, каким бы замесом трех гун она не характеризовалась. В Кали-югу крайне редко встречаются чистые варны, т.к. родители не делают самскар перед зачатием.

----------


## АндреI

Миша Кант

Харе Кришна, дорогой Враджендра Кумар! Можно ли с Вашей помощью прояснить противоречие возникшее в понимании следующего вопроса. Преданному достигшему ступени ништха в наме открывается рупа Господа. Но насколько нам известно проявление Господа, будь то спурти- внутренне или сакшад дхара - внешнее возможно только со ступени бхава бхакти. Каким же образом первое, что открывает нама это форма Господа? Заранее благодарны

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Миша Кант
> 
> Харе Кришна, дорогой Враджендра Кумар! Можно ли с Вашей помощью прояснить противоречие возникшее в понимании следующего вопроса. Преданному достигшему ступени ништха в наме открывается рупа Господа. Но насколько нам известно проявление Господа, будь то спурти- внутренне или сакшад дхара - внешнее возможно только со ступени бхава бхакти. Каким же образом первое, что открывает нама это форма Господа? Заранее благодарны


Чтобы увидеть противоречия, нужно привести конкретные цитаты и указать источники. Сделайте это и мы попробуем разобраться.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Доценко 
Харе Кришна! Скажите, как я могу влиять на воспитание своих детей, сыну 18, дочке 6, живут с мамой, я живу в другой семье, усыновил дочь, 17 лет. Может быть порекомендуете что-то почитать или послушать. ??

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Доценко 
> Харе Кришна! Скажите, как я могу влиять на воспитание своих детей, сыну 18, дочке 6, живут с мамой, я живу в другой семье, усыновил дочь, 17 лет. Может быть порекомендуете что-то почитать или послушать. ??


Если сыну 18, то повлиять на него вы уже не можете, т.к. воспитание заканчивается примерно в 16 лет и дальше вы может быть сыну только другом. Плюс ко всему ваш авторитет в его глазах может быть не столь велик в связи с тем, что вы ушли в другую семью. Я, конечно, не знаю деталей ситуации, но по тому, что я увидел, шансов у вас повлиять на своего сына и дочь практически нет. Постарайтесь развиваться сами в духовном плане и тогда ваша внутренняя сила позволит вам позитивно влиять на других.

----------


## АндреI

Максим Рошиору

добрый день Враджендра Кумар прабху, у меня возник такой вопрос, я заметил за собой что у меня появляется тяга к изучению духовной летературы ближе к вечеру примерно часов с 7-ми и активно размышлять о духовном я начинаю в это же время интерес пробуждается послушать лекции разные не могли бы вы подсказать пожалуйста с цем это может бити связано что в течение дня и рано утром когда я делаю джапу у меня нет такого интереса как вечером, может это как-то связано с астрологией. Спасибо

----------


## АндреI

Лилия Файзуллина 
Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович. Расскажите пож-та, что за парампара у вас, что за школа. Слышала, что существуют разные школы астрологии (Бхакти Джьотиш, Карма Джьотиш, Тантра Джьотиш и Кама Джьотиш) к какой школе относится ваша?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Рошиору
> 
> добрый день Враджендра Кумар прабху, у меня возник такой вопрос, я заметил за собой что у меня появляется тяга к изучению духовной летературы ближе к вечеру примерно часов с 7-ми и активно размышлять о духовном я начинаю в это же время интерес пробуждается послушать лекции разные не могли бы вы подсказать пожалуйста с цем это может бити связано что в течение дня и рано утром когда я делаю джапу у меня нет такого интереса как вечером, может это как-то связано с астрологией. Спасибо


У каждого человека индивидуальная психо-физическая природа. Не стоит переживать по этому поводу.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Лилия Файзуллина 
> Добрый день, Василий Рюрикович. Расскажите пож-та, что за парампара у вас, что за школа. Слышала, что существуют разные школы астрологии (Бхакти Джьотиш, Карма Джьотиш, Тантра Джьотиш и Кама Джьотиш) к какой школе относится ваша?


Я никогда не слышал о такой классификации и она не упоминается в самих текстах по Джйотиш. Скорее всего это имеет отношение к убеждениям самого астролога, а не к астрологии как таковой. Я стараюсь в своей подаче материала показывать, что Кришна является источником и повелителем законов времени.

----------


## АндреI

Вера Ивановна

Здравствуйте Василий Рюрикович! В интернет.сети брахманы искона сильно спорят про ягьи, огненные, что женщины могут их проводить, какое ваше мнение по этим ягьям? Ещё не пойму, зачем духовным людям эти огненные ягьи, ведь А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами пишет,что они не годятся для нашего времени?! Зачем разные ягьи для маленьких деток, они вообще действуют? Раньше мне было понятно,что в наше время ягья-это харе кришна повторять, а теперь я запуталась, развейте сомнения прошу! Большое спасибо за объяснения на мой прошлый вопрос!!!

Ягьи https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2018/02/06/женщины.. 
Женщины и ягьи
brijabasidas.wordpress.com

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вера Ивановна
> 
> Здравствуйте Василий Рюрикович! В интернет.сети брахманы искона сильно спорят про ягьи, огненные, что женщины могут их проводить, какое ваше мнение по этим ягьям? Ещё не пойму, зачем духовным людям эти огненные ягьи, ведь А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами пишет,что они не годятся для нашего времени?! Зачем разные ягьи для маленьких деток, они вообще действуют? Раньше мне было понятно,что в наше время ягья-это харе кришна повторять, а теперь я запуталась, развейте сомнения прошу! Большое спасибо за объяснения на мой прошлый вопрос!!!
> 
> Ягьи https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2018/02/06/женщины.. 
> Женщины и ягьи
> brijabasidas.wordpress.com


Я тоже не понимаю, зачем все усложнять с этими ягйами.  В Кали-югу даже простейшую ягйю - воспевание Харе Кришна, не так просто освоить, не то что ведические ягйи. Они хороши как элементы ведической культуры, создают торжественную и праздничную атмосферу, но главный их эффект приходит только если они сопровождаются пением Маха-мантры. Без санкиртаны это просто красивая церемония.

----------


## АндреI

> Я тоже не понимаю, зачем все усложнять с этими ягйами.  В Кали-югу даже простейшую ягйю - воспевание Харе Кришна, не так просто освоить, не то что ведические ягйи. Они хороши как элементы ведической культуры, создают торжественную и праздничную атмосферу, но главный их эффект приходит только если они сопровождаются пением Маха-мантры. Без санкиртаны это просто красивая церемония.


Большое спасибо за ответ, Василий Рюрикович,почти всё прояснилось, только про женщин и ягьи я не поняла. Проясните, прошу,если огненные ягьи это как красивое оформление,спектакль, то нет разницы кто там играет роль жреца?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Большое спасибо за ответ, Василий Рюрикович,почти всё прояснилось, только про женщин и ягьи я не поняла. Проясните, прошу,если огненные ягьи это как красивое оформление,спектакль, то нет разницы кто там играет роль жреца?


Традиционно ягйи проводили мужчины, т.к. для этого требуется брахманическая инициация. В традиционном ведическом обществе женщин не посвящали в брахманы и они не носили священного шнура.

----------


## АндреI

Nrisimha-Yantra Dasa

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар пр., скажите пожалуйста в разных источниках говорится по разному, сколько раз все таки советовал Шрила Прабхупада прочитать свои книги прежде чем приступить к другим книгам других Ачарьев?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Nrisimha-Yantra Dasa
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар пр., скажите пожалуйста в разных источниках говорится по разному, сколько раз все таки советовал Шрила Прабхупада прочитать свои книги прежде чем приступить к другим книгам других Ачарьев?


Минимально три раза, как я понимаю. Но желательно его книги читать по кругу, особенно оригинальные писания - БГ, ШБ, ЧЧ, Нектар Преданности, Нектар Наставлений, Ишопанишад. Это бездонные книги, из которых можно бесконечно черпать вдохновение.

----------


## АндреI

Миша Кант

Харе Кришна! Если можно проясните ,пожалуйста, почему 3 глава БГ называется как будто бы одинаково с 5 главой. Чем карма-йога отличается от такого же процесса в Сознании Кришны? Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Миша Кант
> 
> Харе Кришна! Если можно проясните ,пожалуйста, почему 3 глава БГ называется как будто бы одинаково с 5 главой. Чем карма-йога отличается от такого же процесса в Сознании Кришны? Заранее благодарен за ответ.


Названия 3 и 5 глав разные. Карма-йога (3 глава) и Карма-саннйаса-йога (5 глава). В чем разница? Между 3 и 5 главам находится 4я глава (Духовное знание). Именно благодаря духовному знанию Карма-йога (тема 3й главы) превращается в Карма-саннйаса-йогу (деятельность в духе отречения и служения Кришне). То есть, благодаря духовному знанию очищается и повышается мотивация деятельности.

----------


## АндреI

Григорий Авдеев

Здравствуйте, прабху ! ?? В своей лекции "Почему Кришна особо ценит брахманов" ( г. Владивосток), Вы, закончив лекцию, стали отвечать на вопросы присутствующих. Вы сказали , что джива, изначально обладает качеством "чит", которое не есть самим знанием, но познавательной способностью. В Бхагавад Гите, 3;39 написано: "Так чистое сознание живого существа , ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО ОБЛАДАЮЩЕГО СОВЕРШЕННЫМ ЗНАНИЕМ...." Как нужно понимать Ваши слова ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Григорий Авдеев
> 
> Здравствуйте, прабху ! ?? В своей лекции "Почему Кришна особо ценит брахманов" ( г. Владивосток), Вы, закончив лекцию, стали отвечать на вопросы присутствующих. Вы сказали , что джива, изначально обладает качеством "чит", которое не есть самим знанием, но познавательной способностью. В Бхагавад Гите, 3;39 написано: "Так чистое сознание живого существа , ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО ОБЛАДАЮЩЕГО СОВЕРШЕННЫМ ЗНАНИЕМ...." Как нужно понимать Ваши слова ?


Я уже не помню всех деталей лекции, но, скорее всего, вы не совсем правильно меня поняли. Энергия Чит является проявлением Самвит-шакти - энергии познания. То есть, при помощи этой энергии мы можем осознавать знание. А само знание, без сомнения, уже находится в сердце живого существа. И благодаря очистительному процессу, это знание пробуждается внутри. И есть немало лекций, где я об этом говорю.

----------


## АндреI

Наташа Зенченко

Добрый вечер, Враджендра Кумар прабху!
Благодарю Вас за очень четкое разъяснение философии Вед и чуткое понимание других духовных традиций.

Я только недавно стала изучать ведическое знание. Сердце откликается на него, но эмоционально и умственно я "прилеплена" к Библейской концепции Бога, спасения и духовной жизни. По конфессии я протестантка. Вышла на Веды изучая историю, философию, политику и другие религии. 

Обнаружив сходство настроений вайшнавизма и христианства (евангельские христиане) я решила присмотреться и прислушаться к тому, чему учат в Ведическом Храме.И неожиданно для себя поняла, что направленность и конечный результат вашей духовной традиции очень схож с тем, чему меня учили в Церкви.

Мое сердце откликается на духовные принципы и практику вайшнавизма, но эмоционально я не могу "открепиться" от того, что спасает Иисус Христос, а не Духовный учитель ведет преданного к Кришне.
Я никак не могу в это поверить чисто по-человечески.
То есть получается человек (Бог), которого уже нет в живых не может меня привести к Богу? Нужен живой пример?
Как справиться с этим и что мне может помочь?

Так же я не понимаю как соблюдение регулирующих принципов, повторение 16 кругов Маха-мантры и следование стопам Духовного учителя приводит в Духовный мир? Мне объяснили, что самое главное всех этих принципов, результат - это очищение сердца и любовь к Богу.
Есть ли тогда разница, если в христианстве конечный результат такой же.
Я вижу, что Ваша традиция практичнее в повседневной духовной практике,
но как мне как христианке теперь перестроиться на Кришну.
Как с Жертвы Христа перестроится на Юношу Кришну?
Эмоционально не могу этих вещей понять...
Благодарю!

Так же у меня есть вопросы по практике и философии.

----------


## АндреI

Вера Ивановна

Здравствуйте,уважаемый Василий Рюрикович,спасибо за Ваши мудрые ответы! Как правильно поступить человеку, у которого родственник в реанимации после аварии, и он уже скоро умрет. Врачи просят подписать документы,чтобы после смерти взять органы умершего и использовать их для спасения других людей. https://kulturologia.ru/blogs/120517/34491/ 
Что делать родственникам в таких ситуациях, соглашаться? Это решение повлияет на следующую на жизнь духовного человека?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вера Ивановна
> 
> Здравствуйте,уважаемый Василий Рюрикович,спасибо за Ваши мудрые ответы! Как правильно поступить человеку, у которого родственник в реанимации после аварии, и он уже скоро умрет. Врачи просят подписать документы,чтобы после смерти взять органы умершего и использовать их для спасения других людей. https://kulturologia.ru/blogs/120517/34491/ 
> Что делать родственникам в таких ситуациях, соглашаться? Это решение повлияет на следующую на жизнь духовного человека?


Это должно быть решением родственников. Если у родственников есть духовное понимание реальности и они планируют кремировать тело умирающего родственника и опустить прах в священную реку, то они такой документ не подпишут. Если они думают заняться мирской благотворительностью (передать его органы другими), то это их выбор.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мое сердце откликается на духовные принципы и практику вайшнавизма, но эмоционально я не могу "открепиться" от того, что спасает Иисус Христос, а не Духовный учитель ведет преданного к Кришне.
> Я никак не могу в это поверить чисто по-человечески.
> То есть получается человек (Бог), которого уже нет в живых не может меня привести к Богу? Нужен живой пример?
> Как справиться с этим и что мне может помочь?


"Сердце откликается...эмоционально не могу открепиться... не могу поверить"... лексика, которую вы используете, говорит о том, что пока ваш ум сильнее разума. Ум мыслит эмоционально. Разум мыслит рационально. Только духовное знание способно дать вам внутренние силы преодолеть эту проблему. А можно и не беспокоиться по этому поводу, если вам ближе христианское умонастроение. Если вы увидели внутреннюю общность традиций, то зачем вам менять форму?




> Так же я не понимаю как соблюдение регулирующих принципов, повторение 16 кругов Маха-мантры и следование стопам Духовного учителя приводит в Духовный мир? Мне объяснили, что самое главное всех этих принципов, результат - это очищение сердца и любовь к Богу.
> Есть ли тогда разница, если в христианстве конечный результат такой же.


Я никогда не практиковал христианство и не могу практически сравнить, в чем разница. Если вы пробовали и то и другое, тогда вы можете сравнить свой внутренний опыт и почувствовать разницу. В моем восприятии разница в цели. Цель вайшнавов - не просить чего-то у Бога, а давать Ему. Та же молитва "Отче наш" начинается с просьбы "Дай нам...", как-будто Бог может забыть накормить своих детей. Мантра Харе Кришна - это не просьба "Дай...", а, наоборот, предложение своего служения Богу. Поэтому я вижу разницу между потребительской любовью в стиле "Дай.." и жертвенной любовью в стиле "Прими наше служение.."  




> Я вижу, что Ваша традиция практичнее в повседневной духовной практике, но как мне как христианке теперь перестроиться на Кришну.


Если вы считаете себя христианкой, то никак. Если вы начнете понимать, что вы - вечная душа, а не христианка, тогда все станет очень просто. Но где Христос говорит о христианстве? Он говорит о любви к Отцу. Христианство - это термин, введенный церковью, а не Христом.




> Как с Жертвы Христа перестроится на Юношу Кришну?


А в чем жертва Христа? Это же просто божественный спектакль. Он же воскрес через три дня. Или нет? Или он навеки отправился в ад за грехи других? Нет никакой жертвы. Это просто концепция, через которую церковь держит своих адептов в узде. Это просто форма манипуляции сознанием. Если Христос по-прежнему освобождает людей, верящих в него, значит у него самого все в порядке и он где-то рядом с Отцом. И потому распятие и вся внешняя "трагедия" длилась всего три дня. Но почему-то люди сентиментально верят в какую-то "великую жертву", хотя простой анализ информации, данной в Евангелие, говорит о том, что я вам только что изложил. Эмоциональность не должна затмевать разум и здравый смысл. Есть разница между учением Христа и учением церкви. Очень важно не перепутать одно с другим. 





> Эмоционально не могу этих вещей понять...


Эмоционально вообще ничего невозможно понять. Я уже сказал об этом в начале. Правильная эмоциональность формируется после того, как сформирован духовный разум через процессы слушания и повторения. Если сначала человеку привили некое эмоциональное послание (Христос умер за тебя, будь благодарна за его жертву и т.д.), тогда это фактически уже блокирует формирование духовного разума и человек остается в рамках этих эмоциональных границ. Он становится заложником и рабом этих концепций. Такова реальность, если эмоции обгоняют разум. Согласно Ведам, разум, как возница, должен управлять лошадьми чувств. Если лошади (чувства), стали диктовать свои желания разуму (вознице), тогда мы заедем явно не туда. Я не претендую на правильное понимание христианства и не хочу вас обидеть, но поскольку вы спросили меня, то я именно так вижу эту тему.

----------


## АндреI

Станислав 
Харе Кришна. Враджендра Кумар пр.в лекциях недавно Вы упоминали,о проститутке,которая размешивала подношение зубной щеткой господу Джаганатху.если есть возможность,напомните что это за лекция.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Станислав 
> Харе Кришна. Враджендра Кумар пр.в лекциях недавно Вы упоминали,о проститутке,которая размешивала подношение зубной щеткой господу Джаганатху.если есть возможность,напомните что это за лекция.


Вы меня с кем-то перепутали. Я такой истории не знаю и не рассказывал ее. Тем более недавно. Свои последние лекции я помню.

----------


## АндреI

Фарход Рахимов 
добрый вечер Василий Рюрикович!
Меня интересуют упоминания в ведах о каких нибудь более менее конкретных правилах поведения - как ни убий, не укради, не возжелай…

спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Фарход Рахимов 
> добрый вечер Василий Рюрикович!
> Меня интересуют упоминания в ведах о каких нибудь более менее конкретных правилах поведения - как ни убий, не укради, не возжелай…
> 
> спасибо


ШБ 1.17.38
сута увача
абхйартхитас тада тасмаи
стханани калайе дадау
дйутам панам стрийах суна
йатрадхармаш чатур-видхах

Пословный перевод: 
сутах увача — Сута Госвами сказал; абхйартхитах — на такую просьбу; тада — тогда; тасмаи — ему; стханани — места; калайе — олицетворению Кали; дадау — дал ему разрешение; дйутам — азартные игры; панам — пьянство; стрийах — недозволенные связи с женщинами; суна — убийство животных; йатра — там, где; адхармах — греховные действия; чатух-видхах — четыре вида.

Перевод: 

Сута Госвами сказал: В ответ на мольбу олицетворения Кали Махараджа Парикшит позволил ему жить там, где играют в азартные игры, пьют, занимаются проституцией и убивают животных.

Комментарий: 

Основные принципы безбожия: гордыня, проституция, одурманивание и лживость — противостоят четырем принципам религии: аскетизму, чистоте, милосердию и правдивости. Олицетворению Кали было дано разрешение жить в четырех местах, указанных царем: там, где играют в азартные игры, где занимаются проституцией, где пьянствуют и где убивают животных.

Шрила Джива Госвами говорит, что тот, кто употребляет спиртные напитки, нарушая правила, установленные для этого в писаниях (такие, как саутрамани-ягья), имеет внебрачные связи с женщинами и совершает недозволенное писаниями убийство животных, нарушает принципы религии. В Ведах содержатся указания двух видов: для правриттов — тех, кто занят материальными наслаждениями, и для нивриттов — освободившихся от материального рабства. Ведические указания для правриттов имеют своей целью постепенно упорядочить их деятельность и направить их на путь освобождения. Поэтому тем, кто находится в самом глубоком невежестве и погряз в пьянстве, разврате и мясоедении, иногда рекомендуется употреблять хмельные напитки при совершении саутрамани-ягьи, жить с женщиной в браке и употреблять плоть жертвенных животных. Ведическая литература рекомендует это не всем, а лишь людям определенной категории. И поскольку Веды предписывают это определенному типу людей, такие действия правриттов не считаются адхармой. То, что является пищей для одного, — яд для других, и то, что рекомендовано людям, находящимся под влиянием гуны невежества, может оказаться ядом для тех, кто находится под влиянием гуны благости. Поэтому Шрила Джива Госвами Прабху утверждает, что рекомендации писаний, предназначенные для определенного класса людей, никогда не следует считать отступлением от принципов религии (адхармой). Но сами действия фактически являются адхармой, и их никогда нельзя поощрять. Рекомендации писаний предназначены не для поощрения такой адхармы, а для того, чтобы постепенно направить неизбежную адхарму на путь дхармы.

Следуя по стопам Махараджи Парикшита, все главы государств должны заботиться о том, чтобы в государстве утвердились принципы религии: аскетизм, чистота, милосердие и правдивость, и всеми силами противодействовать распространению принципов безбожия: гордыни, запрещенных отношений с женщинами, т. е. проституции, употребления одурманивающих средств и лживости. Чтобы извлечь максимальную пользу из невыгодной сделки, можно отправить олицетворение Кали в места азартных игр, пьянства, проституции и скотобоен, если таковые имеются. Те, кто имеет такие безбожные привычки, могут упорядочить их, руководствуясь указаниями писаний. Государства ни в коем случае не должны поощрять их. Иными словами, государство должно решительно пресечь все виды азартных игр, пьянство, проституцию и обман. Государство, которое хочет остановить моральное разложение общества, может добиться этого, введя следующие принципы религии:

1. Установить как минимум два дня обязательного поста в месяц (аскетизм). Даже с экономической точки зрения эти два постных дня позволят сберечь тонны продуктов и, кроме того, в целом улучшат состояние здоровья людей.

2. Ввести обязательное бракосочетание юношей и девушек, достигших соответственно двадцати четырех и шестнадцати лет. В их совместном обучении в школах и колледжах нет вреда при условии, что юноши и девушки состоят в законном браке, а в случае возникновения интимной связи между обучающимися совместно юношей и девушкой, они должны вступить в брак, чтобы исключить недозволенные отношения. Развод поощряет проституцию, и его следует отменить.

3. Граждане как индивидуально, так и совместно должны жертвовать до пятидесяти процентов своих доходов на создание духовной атмосферы в стране или обществе. Они должны проповедовать принципы «Бхагаватам» посредством: а)карма-йоги, то есть посвящения всей своей деятельности удовлетворению Господа; б)регулярного слушания «Шримад-Бхагаватам» от авторитетов, то есть осознавших себя душ; в)совместного воспевания славы Господа дома или в местах богослужения; г)служения бхагаватам, занятым проповедью «Шримад-Бхагаватам»; д)проживания в таком месте, где атмосфера насыщена сознанием Бога. Если управлять государством указанными выше методами, сознание Бога естественно распространится повсюду.

Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже сделки, связанные со спекуляцией, ведут к деградации человека, и, если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость. Надо немедленно обязать юношей и девушек жениться по достижении указанного возраста. Всевозможные бойни должны быть немедленно закрыты и запрещены. Мясоедам можно разрешить употребление мяса только в соответствии с указаниями писаний и никак иначе. Необходимо запретить употребление любых одурманивающих средств, будь то курение, жевание табака или чай.

----------


## АндреI

Лариса Ермакова 
Харе Кришна! Вопрос про соленую воду в море и океане. Слышала про проклятие мудреца...Что за мудрец и почему проклял?
НравитсяОтветить

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Лариса Ермакова 
> Харе Кришна! Вопрос про соленую воду в море и океане. Слышала про проклятие мудреца...Что за мудрец и почему проклял?
> НравитсяОтветить


Я не в курсе этой истории.

----------


## АндреI

Максим Рошиору

Добрый день, Враджендра Кумар дас. Правильно ли я понял что предки пандавов по линии матери были нагами? спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Рошиору
> 
> Добрый день, Враджендра Кумар дас. Правильно ли я понял что предки пандавов по линии матери были нагами? спасибо


Я никогда не сылашал о том, что предки Кунти и Мадри были нагами.

----------


## АндреI

Максим Рошиору

Добрый день уважаемый Враджендра Кумар. пр. посоветуйте пожалуйста авторитетный перевод махабхараты и рамаяны ( на русский или английский). Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Максим Рошиору
> 
> Добрый день уважаемый Враджендра Кумар. пр. посоветуйте пожалуйста авторитетный перевод махабхараты и рамаяны ( на русский или английский). Спасибо.


Чтобы быть уверенным в авторитетности перевода, нужно знать язык оригинала - санскрит. Я санскритом не владею. Поэтому не могу дать вам совет по этому вопросу.

----------


## АндреI

Вера Ивановна

Здравствуйте,уважаемый Василий Рюрикович!Позвольте задать 2 вопроса.
Первое- без виваха-ягйи духовные люди могут ли создать крепкую семью?Если они просто распишутся и сыграют свадьбу. 
Второй вопрос- обряд вивахи и гарбхадхана- это мистические обряды? Они дают особую милость Бога? Или можно обойтись без них,просто повторять постоянно харе кришна харе кришна? Простите за большое количество вопросов,желаю все это глубоко понять. Если честно совершение обрядов и ритуалов почему-то никак не вписывается в мое понимание духовной жизни. Еще и с индийскими одеждами есть непонимание.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вера Ивановна
> Первое- без виваха-ягйи духовные люди могут ли создать крепкую семью?Если они просто распишутся и сыграют свадьбу.


Основа крепкой семьи - личная совместимость, внутренняя зрелость и дух служения. Если этого нет, Виваха не поможет. А если это есть, то Виваха будет ценным дополнением.




> Второй вопрос- обряд вивахи и гарбхадхана- это мистические обряды? Они дают особую милость Бога?


Любой ведический обряд связывает человека с Богом и освящает жизнь. 




> Или можно обойтись без них,просто повторять постоянно харе кришна харе кришна?


Если вы не имеете веры в обряд, он не даст плодов. Действия, совершаемые без веры, бессмысленны. Но повторение Харе Кришна тоже основано на вере в то, что эти имена тождественны Кришне.




> Если честно совершение обрядов и ритуалов почему-то никак не вписывается в мое понимание духовной жизни.


Ваше понимание ограничено вашим умом, который опирается только на эмпирический опыт. Все, что выходит за границы вашего опыта, ваш разум подвергает сомнению.




> Еще и с индийскими одеждами есть непонимание.


А "индийская" мантра вас не смущает? У Кришны есть определенная культура. Либо вы принимаете ее, либо выдумываете что-то свое. Конечно, одежда - это внешнее и не столь важно, как внутреннее понимание. Однако надо понимать, что от Бога исходит определенная культура, которая лучше всего сохранилась в Индии.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Зуев

Добрый день! Враджендра кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Мой вопрос состоит в том, как общаться правильно и находить общий язык с преданными, которые были с начала в ИСККОН, а потом они перешли в Чайтанья Сарасват гаудия матх, или это возможно только на уровне мадхьямы адхикари поддерживать отношения? И в чём разница и отличие между ИСККОН И Чайтанья Сарасватх матхом? Заранее благодарю за ответ!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Зуев
> 
> Добрый день! Враджендра кумар прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Мой вопрос состоит в том, как общаться правильно и находить общий язык с преданными, которые были с начала в ИСККОН, а потом они перешли в Чайтанья Сарасват гаудия матх, или это возможно только на уровне мадхьямы адхикари поддерживать отношения? И в чём разница и отличие между ИСККОН И Чайтанья Сарасватх матхом? Заранее благодарю за ответ!


Я никогда близко не общался с преданными из ЧСМ и не вникал в суть отличий от ИСККОН. В регионе, где я живу, эта тема не актуальна, т.к. тут их пока нет. В любом случае, отношения должны быть уважительными, но осторожными, т.к. я слышал, что иногда они могут очень тонко критиковать Шрилу Прабхупаду. И если этот дух едва заметной критики попадет в ваше сердце, то это может нанести непоправимый вред духовной жизни.

----------


## АндреI

Александр
Харе Кришна! Можете дать ссылку на лекцию где разъясняется почему Кришна наш друг?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр
> Харе Кришна! Можете дать ссылку на лекцию где разъясняется почему Кришна наш друг?


Я не знаю лекции, посвященной именно этому. Но если коротко, то Кришна говорит, что Он - лучший друг всех живых существ (БГ5.29 сухридам сарва-бхутанам) в связи с тем, что Он сопровождает дживу во всех (даже самых отвратительных формах жизни) и дает ей необходимую память, знание и забвение. Он исполняет все наши желания (в меру наших заслуг), и, в конце концов, Он приводит дживу на духовный путь и дает ей освобождение. Думаю, что этого достаточно для того, чтобы считаться лучшим другом души. Какой еще друг может нам так помогать из жизни в жизнь?

----------


## АндреI

Александр Фадеев

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху! Мне 41, не могу понять своё предназначение ,кто я ,чем бы хотелось заниматься,какую пользу обществу могу принести. Работаю на заводе,увлечения есть ,но всё поверхностно. Есть ли смысл обратиться к астрологу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Фадеев
> 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху! Мне 41, не могу понять своё предназначение ,кто я ,чем бы хотелось заниматься,какую пользу обществу могу принести. Работаю на заводе,увлечения есть ,но всё поверхностно. Есть ли смысл обратиться к астрологу?


А в чем проблема, если вы уже давно работаете? Были бы вы выпускником школы, который не знает куда дальше идти,  тогда есть смысл спрашивать совета астролога. Вам нужно просто в свободное от работы время заниматься своей духовной жизнью, которая помогает вам понять свое вечное предназначение и утвердиться в этом. А менять в 41 год резко свое предназначение в профессиональном смысле - не лучшее решение. В 41 год сложно начинать учиться новым вещам.

----------


## АндреI

Наталья Ростова

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! На Вашем официальном сайте я пользовалась Вашими лекциями, прочитанными на курсе Бхакти-шастры по Бхагават-Гите (мне эти лекции очень помогли в моем обучении на этом курсе). Но к моему сожалению, я смогла найти лишь лекции по первым двум частям БГ. Существуют ли лекции, прочитанные Вами в таком же формате (объяснение каждого стиха БГ) по главам 13-18? Если да, укажите источник, пожалуйста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Наталья Ростова
> 
> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! На Вашем официальном сайте я пользовалась Вашими лекциями, прочитанными на курсе Бхакти-шастры по Бхагават-Гите (мне эти лекции очень помогли в моем обучении на этом курсе). Но к моему сожалению, я смогла найти лишь лекции по первым двум частям БГ. Существуют ли лекции, прочитанные Вами в таком же формате (объяснение каждого стиха БГ) по главам 13-18? Если да, укажите источник, пожалуйста.


На моем сайте на диске №53 за 2011 год можно найти лекции по всем главам БГ. Например, ниже идет ссылка на 1ю часть 13й главы.

http://static2.vrajendra.ru/audio/Ди...л%2013-1.mp3

----------


## АндреI

Драуг Ангбор

Харе Кришна! Интересует такой вопрос: можно ли Матаджи дуть в шанкху? Ведь эта раковина считается телом мужчины и прибежищем Лакшми. "Брихан-нарадия-пуране" Господь Вишну говорит Туласи-деви: «Лакшми счастлива жить там, где дуют в раковину. Где бы ни находилась раковина, там же пребывает и Господь Хари, и богиня Лакшми, а все неблагоприятное покидает это место. Однако если в раковину дует женщина или шудра, это беспокоит богиню Лакшми, и она в страхе уходит».

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Драуг Ангбор
> 
> Харе Кришна! Интересует такой вопрос: можно ли Матаджи дуть в шанкху? Ведь эта раковина считается телом мужчины и прибежищем Лакшми. "Брихан-нарадия-пуране" Господь Вишну говорит Туласи-деви: «Лакшми счастлива жить там, где дуют в раковину. Где бы ни находилась раковина, там же пребывает и Господь Хари, и богиня Лакшми, а все неблагоприятное покидает это место. Однако если в раковину дует женщина или шудра, это беспокоит богиню Лакшми, и она в страхе уходит».


Именно по этой причине женщины обычно не дуют в раковину. Что касается "можно" или "нельзя", то тут каждый сам для себя это решает. Если женщина является самоосознавшей душой и не считает себя женщиной, вероятно, что Лакшми не испугается этих звуков. Тем более, если пуджа проводится ради удовлетворения Вишну.

----------


## АндреI

Brihat Mridanga

Харе Кришна! Помогите, пожалуйста. У меня вопрос возник - Я не могу нигде найти биографии или хоть какой-то информации по духовным учителям нашей сампрадаи от Падманабхи( он 6-й в списке учетилей в Бхагавад Гите) до Лакшмипати ( Он 19-й ) 

Возможно Вы знаете где о них можно почитать, или лекции кто читал на эту тему( может на английском), их биографию или хоть какая нибудь информация.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Brihat Mridanga
> 
> Харе Кришна! Помогите, пожалуйста. У меня вопрос возник - Я не могу нигде найти биографии или хоть какой-то информации по духовным учителям нашей сампрадаи от Падманабхи( он 6-й в списке учетилей в Бхагавад Гите) до Лакшмипати ( Он 19-й ) 
> 
> Возможно Вы знаете где о них можно почитать, или лекции кто читал на эту тему( может на английском), их биографию или хоть какая нибудь информация.


Такой информации у меня нет.

----------


## АндреI

Ольга Нойбауэр

Харе Кришна!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде 
Позвольте задать Вам вопрос о проведении виваха ягьи.
Мы с супругом оформили официальный брак в марте этого года и одновременно была рассчитана мухурта для проведения ведического ритуала в Индии на 19 ноября. Недавно нам сказали, что в картику свадебные ритуалы проводить не благоприятно. Можете ли вы обьяснить, так ли это и почему?
Очень Вам благодарна

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ольга Нойбауэр
> 
> Харе Кришна!
> Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде 
> Позвольте задать Вам вопрос о проведении виваха ягьи.
> Мы с супругом оформили официальный брак в марте этого года и одновременно была рассчитана мухурта для проведения ведического ритуала в Индии на 19 ноября. Недавно нам сказали, что в картику свадебные ритуалы проводить не благоприятно. Можете ли вы обьяснить, так ли это и почему?
> Очень Вам благодарна


С точки зрения Карма-канды, никакие обряды не проводятся в Чатурмасью, потому что считается, что Вишну и полубоги спят в этот период и не принимают жертв. Тем не менее, вайшнавы на это не обращают особого внимания, т.к. цель их жизни другая. Лично я женился тоже в Картику и вроде бы все не так плохо. Судьба брака больше зависит от совместимости партнеров и их зрелости, нежели от даты заключения брака. Однажды ко мне обратился один парень, чей брак распался через шесть месяцев. Он был в полном недоумении, т.к. брак был заключен в Акшая-тритию - один из самых благоприятных дней в году. Но когда я посмотрел их совместимость, и его текущий период, то выяснилось, что иначе и быть не могло. Поэтому благоприятный день для брака - это не самое главное.

----------


## АндреI

Sadhu Bhushana

Харе Кришна. Преданные спрашивают: " Почему сыновья Драупади были убиты так вероломно? Ведь очень многие кшатрии были убиты на поле сражения в присутствии Господа. Почему же сыновья Драупади не были удостоены такой милости?"

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Sadhu Bhushana
> 
> Харе Кришна. Преданные спрашивают: " Почему сыновья Драупади были убиты так вероломно? Ведь очень многие кшатрии были убиты на поле сражения в присутствии Господа. Почему же сыновья Драупади не были удостоены такой милости?"


Проще мыслить шаблонно, типа, каждому кшатрию полагается доблестная смерть в бою, чем отказаться от шаблонного мышления и попытаться понять, что жизнь не вписывается в привычные стереотипы. По логике этих преданных каждый брахман должен умирать во время изучения шастр или проведения ягйи; вайшйа должен умирать во время заключения торговой сделки или в процессе пересчета денег, а шудра должен умирать на стройке или выступая на сцене. Смешно, правда? Откуда они взяли, что варна тесно связана с характером смерти? Характер смерти строго индивидуален и предопределен. Может слышали поговорку "кому на роду написано утонуть, тот не сгорит"? "На роду написано", значит, предопределено при рождении. Один известный адмирал, прошедший войну, умер в мирное время, подавившись в ресторане соусом, который попал в дыхательные пути. То есть, он не утонул в океане, но утонул в чайной ложке соуса. 

А что касается вопроса, почему они не были удостоены милости умереть в присутствии Господа, то это еще один шаблон мышления. Кто сказал, что умереть перед глазами Господа - единственный способ получить милость? Кришна может дать Свою милость разнообразными путями и не нам Его ограничивать в выборе. Кришна присутствовал на церемонии их кремации и это ничем не хуже, чем другие варианты. Да, и как могут быть лишены милости сыновья Пандавов и Драупади, которые были столь близки с Кришной?

----------


## АндреI

Светлана Тарасова 
 Здравствуйте! Благодарю вас за то, что вы открываете нам сокровенные стороны джйотиш! Если я правильно поняла, то у вас есть исследования гороскопа Шрилы Прабхупады! Это так? Если да, то скажите пожалуйста, вы согласны с восходящим знаком Дхану или Макара, которые предлагаются к рассмотрению двумя авторитетными школами джйотиш? Мне лично трудно принять эти утверждения, так как на мой взгляд такие карты не описывает ни настроение Шрилы Прабхупады, ни его особой миссии... Обращаюсь к Вам с этим вопросом, потому что вы никогда не были среди большинства и авторитетность для вас означает эффективность! Потому, очень надеюсь узнать ваш взгляд по этому вопросу. За раннее благодарю вас за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Светлана Тарасова 
>  Здравствуйте! Благодарю вас за то, что вы открываете нам сокровенные стороны джйотиш! Если я правильно поняла, то у вас есть исследования гороскопа Шрилы Прабхупады! Это так? Если да, то скажите пожалуйста, вы согласны с восходящим знаком Дхану или Макара, которые предлагаются к рассмотрению двумя авторитетными школами джйотиш? Мне лично трудно принять эти утверждения, так как на мой взгляд такие карты не описывает ни настроение Шрилы Прабхупады, ни его особой миссии... Обращаюсь к Вам с этим вопросом, потому что вы никогда не были среди большинства и авторитетность для вас означает эффективность! Потому, очень надеюсь узнать ваш взгляд по этому вопросу. За раннее благодарю вас за ответ.


Да, у меня есть личный анализ карты Шрилы Прабхупады, рассчитанной по системе Сурья-Сиддханта, а не по Лахири, как считают большинство астрологов. И он заметно отличается от того, что было до этого, но зато соответствует мнению самого Шрилы Прабхупады, что для меня важнее, чем тонны других аргументов. Козерог или Стрелец - это не единственное отличие. Я делился своим анализом с одним ОЧЕНЬ уважаемым преданным в ИСККОН, который также разбирается в Джйотиш, и он сказал, что для него это очень убедительно. И именно он же просил меня не делать это достоянием публики. Поэтому вряд ли я рискну делиться этим анализом с другими, т.к. это неизбежно вызовет очередные споры в Интернете, а я не любитель всех этих публичных обсуждений. Мне не важно доказать свою правоту другим. Мне достаточно убедиться самому. Я уже пострадал несколько раз за свою откровенность, и я понял, что меня окружают не только доброжелатели, увы.... Может быть,я когда-нибудь поделюсь этим исследованием, но не сейчас. Однако, по большому счету это не так важно, поскольку оценить это могут только изучающие Джйотиш. Остальные этого все равно не оценят, но очередной ярлык навесят. Это абсолютно точно. Мне прислали ссылку на лекцию, где один преданный недавно уже косвенно проехался по мне в связи с этой темой. Так что, мы живем во времена, когда любое наше слово легко могут использовать против нас, даже не разобравшись. И потом приходится доказывать, что я - не верблюд. Давайте постараемся извлечь максимальное благо из послания Шрилы Прабхупады, а особенности его гороскопа оставим до лучших времен.

----------


## АндреI

Олег Мамлеев 
С уважением к вашим убеждениям, Васлий Рюрикович. Скажите пожалуйста, обязательно ли человеку изучать человеку то, что выводит его за грань обыденного понимания о добре и зле, которые как будто и так находятся на поверхности понимания, чувствования и исходя из этого просто жить добродетельной жизнью? 
Как жить с осознанием личных глупых, трусливых поступков, упущенных возможностей..., от которых невозможно спрятаться, которые давят сильно и никакие походы к психологам не помогают. Не помогла и жизнь в обществе монахов в монастыре, занятие спортом, в 51-н пошёл к 22-летнему мастеру спорта, который нагружает мою плоть такой же физической нагрузкой как и себя. Не помог и мой отъезд в место с непростыми условиями жизни г.Донецк. 
Слушаю ваши лекции с уловольствием и интересом. Нахожу в них много разумного, мудрого, логичного, укладывающее в пазлы миропонимание.
Помогите светлым разумом, подскажите исцеляющую мысль....
Есть ли какие-то монастыри кришнаитов или общины? Может ли помочь нахождение в обществе этих людей?
Буду признателен за ваш ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Олег Мамлеев 
> С уважением к вашим убеждениям, Васлий Рюрикович. Скажите пожалуйста, обязательно ли человеку изучать человеку то, что выводит его за грань обыденного понимания о добре и зле, которые как будто и так находятся на поверхности понимания, чувствования и исходя из этого просто жить добродетельной жизнью? 
> Как жить с осознанием личных глупых, трусливых поступков, упущенных возможностей..., от которых невозможно спрятаться, которые давят сильно и никакие походы к психологам не помогают. Не помогла и жизнь в обществе монахов в монастыре, занятие спортом, в 51-н пошёл к 22-летнему мастеру спорта, который нагружает мою плоть такой же физической нагрузкой как и себя. Не помог и мой отъезд в место с непростыми условиями жизни г.Донецк. 
> Слушаю ваши лекции с уловольствием и интересом. Нахожу в них много разумного, мудрого, логичного, укладывающее в пазлы миропонимание.
> Помогите светлым разумом, подскажите исцеляющую мысль....
> Есть ли какие-то монастыри кришнаитов или общины? Может ли помочь нахождение в обществе этих людей?
> Буду признателен за ваш ответ.


1. Просто добродетельная жизнь с обыденными представлениями о добре и зле не поможет вам осознать свою вечную духовную природу. Невозможно вылупиться из яйца, сохранив скорлупу целой. Сохраняя общепринятые иллюзии, мы не сможем подняться на новый уровень. Духовная жизнь - это революция, переворот в сознании.

2. Не надо думать о негативе прошлого и упущенных материальных возможностях. Важнее не упустить редкую возможность духовной жизни, пока мы в человеческом теле.

3. Монастыри кришнаитов есть, но сначала нужно понять, чего вы хотите. Может быть, и без монастыря можно обойтись. Жизнь в храмовом ашраме не всем подходит. Жизнь в храме или монастыре может помочь, но не всем. Все зависит от характера проблем, возраста человека и степени его зрелости.

----------


## АндреI

Светлана Тарасова 
Искренне признательна вам за ваш откровенный ответ, который меня вдохновил ))) Конечно же послание нашего дорогого Шрилы Прабхупады превыше всего!!! Но поскольку я так же практикую Джйотиш, то конечно же хотелось бы, что бы мое понимание этой сокровенной науки не было ложным и спекулятивным, меня волнует достоверность того, что вижу... По Вашей милости нашла удовлетворяющую меня систему (Сурья-Сиддханту) и сейчас применяю только ее в своей практике. Меня с самого начала изучения Джйотиш, интересовал гороскоп Шрилы Прабхупады, о котором ходят легенды))) Но... Те карты и тот анализ, которые видела ранее, не были для меня убедительны (хотя они от известных астрологов и учителей)... Когда прочла Ваши аргументы в пользу выбора системы Сурья-Сиддханты, ссылаясь на положение Луны в карте одного Великого Человека(имя Вы не называли) сразу поняла о ком идет речь, и тут же построила карту, увидела ту картину которая стала для меня убедительной. Тут же не раздумывая более (а до этого раздумывала), приняла Сурья-Сиддханту... У меня так же есть свой анализ карты Нашего Ачарьи, и он так же с другим восходящим знаком и не только)))) ... Так же как и Вы, с астрологической общественностью не спешу (остерегаюсь) это обсуждать... Поделилась только с мужем, преданным Кришны ИСККОН, от которого я получила знание о Джйотиш, мнение которого, для меня авторитетно))) Мои аргументы, убедили и даже порадовали его ))) Мы вместе подумали о том, что было бы здорово поделиться непосредственно с Вами этими изысканиями... Изначально обращаясь к Вам откровенно говоря даже не рассчитывала на ответ... Так как понимаю, вопрос довольно щекотливый... Более того мне было просто важно узнать совпадает ли Ваше мнение и Ваши расчеты с популярными))) И то что они не совпадают порадовало... Значит мои сомнения относительно общедоступных карт не беспочвенны ... Сейчас так же обращаюсь без особых ожиданий... Конечно я не смею Вас просить поделится своим анализом, но хотела бы(если с моей стороны это не наглость конечно) поделиться своим анализом и узнать Ваше мнение по его поводу ... Я прекрасно понимаю Вашу занятость, и потому не претендую на Ваше внимание и не рассчитываю на то, что Вы согласитесь слушать мои жалкие попытки проанализировать гороскоп такой Личности, как Шрила Прабхупада... Тем не менее, не оставляю надежду на то что возможно Вы все же будете милостивы и согласитесь выслушать мои предположения(конечно конфидециально), которые надеюсь смогу убедительно аргументировать опираясь на те биографические сведенья, которые мне известны о жизни Шрилы Прабхупады... В любом случае, (согласитесь Вы или нет) прошу, примите мою глубокую благодарность и почтение!!!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Светлана Тарасова 
> Искренне признательна вам за ваш откровенный ответ, который меня вдохновил ))) Конечно же послание нашего дорогого Шрилы Прабхупады превыше всего!!! Но поскольку я так же практикую Джйотиш, то конечно же хотелось бы, что бы мое понимание этой сокровенной науки не было ложным и спекулятивным, меня волнует достоверность того, что вижу... По Вашей милости нашла удовлетворяющую меня систему (Сурья-Сиддханту) и сейчас применяю только ее в своей практике. Меня с самого начала изучения Джйотиш, интересовал гороскоп Шрилы Прабхупады, о котором ходят легенды))) Но... Те карты и тот анализ, которые видела ранее, не были для меня убедительны (хотя они от известных астрологов и учителей)... Когда прочла Ваши аргументы в пользу выбора системы Сурья-Сиддханты, ссылаясь на положение Луны в карте одного Великого Человека(имя Вы не называли) сразу поняла о ком идет речь, и тут же построила карту, увидела ту картину которая стала для меня убедительной. Тут же не раздумывая более (а до этого раздумывала), приняла Сурья-Сиддханту... У меня так же есть свой анализ карты Нашего Ачарьи, и он так же с другим восходящим знаком и не только)))) ... Так же как и Вы, с астрологической общественностью не спешу (остерегаюсь) это обсуждать... Поделилась только с мужем, преданным Кришны ИСККОН, от которого я получила знание о Джйотиш, мнение которого, для меня авторитетно))) Мои аргументы, убедили и даже порадовали его ))) Мы вместе подумали о том, что было бы здорово поделиться непосредственно с Вами этими изысканиями... Изначально обращаясь к Вам откровенно говоря даже не рассчитывала на ответ... Так как понимаю, вопрос довольно щекотливый... Более того мне было просто важно узнать совпадает ли Ваше мнение и Ваши расчеты с популярными))) И то что они не совпадают порадовало... Значит мои сомнения относительно общедоступных карт не беспочвенны ... Сейчас так же обращаюсь без особых ожиданий... Конечно я не смею Вас просить поделится своим анализом, но хотела бы(если с моей стороны это не наглость конечно) поделиться своим анализом и узнать Ваше мнение по его поводу ... Я прекрасно понимаю Вашу занятость, и потому не претендую на Ваше внимание и не рассчитываю на то, что Вы согласитесь слушать мои жалкие попытки проанализировать гороскоп такой Личности, как Шрила Прабхупада... Тем не менее, не оставляю надежду на то что возможно Вы все же будете милостивы и согласитесь выслушать мои предположения(конечно конфидециально), которые надеюсь смогу убедительно аргументировать опираясь на те биографические сведенья, которые мне известны о жизни Шрилы Прабхупады... В любом случае, (согласитесь Вы или нет) прошу, примите мою глубокую благодарность и почтение!!!


Я готов поделиться с вами своим анализом и выслушать вас, но на условиях ПОЛНЕЙШЕЙ конфиденциальности. Но это будет позже, т.к. через несколько дней я уезжаю в напряженную поездку до середины ноября. Когда я приеду в Маяпур, там уже в спокойной атмосфере мы можем пообщаться на эту тему по скайпу.

----------


## АндреI

Руслан Дульберг

Лекция по Бхагават-Гите, 2.62-72
(19 декабря 1968, Лос-Анджелес)

Преданный:  Говорится, что как только вы достигаете Господа, как только вы возвращаетесь к Кришне, вы больше не падаете. Но также говорится, что мы изначально пришли оттуда. Если мы пришли оттуда почему же говорится, что мы упали если мы уже были там?

Шрила Прабхупада:  Да. Например такие личности как Брахма и Шива также иногда становятся жертвами майи. Эта возможность падения остается у нас всегда. Эта возможность. И поскольку мы неотъемлемые частицы Бога, и поскольку сейчас мы находимся в материальном мире, следует понимать, что мы упали. Но вы не можете исторически проследить когда вы упали. Это невозможно. Но наше положение – это пограничное положение. Мы можем упасть в любую секунду. У нас есть такая тенденция, поэтому говорится, что мы находимся в пограничном положении. Это очень просто понять. Например каждый подвержен болезням, не так ли? Когда вы заболеваете, нет смысла выяснять когда вы заболели. Сейчас вы больны и вы должны лечиться, вот и всё! Точно также сейчас мы находимся в материальных условиях жизни. Просто продолжайте лечиться и когда вы излечитесь, будьте осторожны и не падайте снова. Но возможность упасть, возможность снова заболеть остаётся. Не нужно думать, что поскольку вы однажды излечились, вы не сможете заболеть снова. Эта возможность остаётся. Поэтому вы должны быть очень осторожны.

У меня вопросы: Мы что прокляты? Мы на вечно обречены болеть и выздоравливать? Зачем все эти усилия, если нет гарантии что не упадем опять? В таком случае, может мы уже не раз падали? Я имею ввиду о падении из духовного мира! Нам что никогда не обрести вечную свободу? Нам что, вечно падать и подниматься! Любые наши усилия в бхакти-йоге в конечном счёте однажды приведут нас опять к падению из духовного мира. Может тогда лучше умереть? Но мы даже не можем умереть по настоящему потому что, душа вечна. И так же мы не можем вечно оставаться в брахмаджьоти в котором не ростут и не падают.
Выходит у нас что, только два сценария?
В первом, мы возвращаемся к Богу где не можем оставаться вечно и всё равно упадем?
Во втором, мы забиваем на всё болт, опускаемся на самое дно иллюзии но и здесь мы не можем оставаться вечно, потому что однажды нам надоест постоянно страдать и мы предадимся, вернемся к Богу, чтоб повторить этот проклятый цикл опять.
В таком случае мы вечные пленники этого проклятого цикла из духовного мира к материальному и обратно!
И нет нам спасения! Следовательно, Земная самсара вечных перерождений выглядет даже более привлекательной. Здесь на земле, хотя бы можно вечно поддерживать человеческую форму существования. А падение из духовного мира не гарантирует рождение человеком.
Зачем тогда нам к Богу? Если можно быть вечно человеком? 
Враджендра Кумар прабху объясните этот комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады пожалуйста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Руслан Дульберг
> У меня вопросы: Мы что прокляты? Мы на вечно обречены болеть и выздоравливать? Зачем все эти усилия, если нет гарантии что не упадем опять? В таком случае, может мы уже не раз падали? Я имею ввиду о падении из духовного мира! Нам что никогда не обрести вечную свободу? Нам что, вечно падать и подниматься! Любые наши усилия в бхакти-йоге в конечном счёте однажды приведут нас опять к падению из духовного мира. Может тогда лучше умереть? Но мы даже не можем умереть по настоящему потому что, душа вечна. И так же мы не можем вечно оставаться в брахмаджьоти в котором не ростут и не падают.
> Выходит у нас что, только два сценария?
> В первом, мы возвращаемся к Богу где не можем оставаться вечно и всё равно упадем?
> Во втором, мы забиваем на всё болт, опускаемся на самое дно иллюзии но и здесь мы не можем оставаться вечно, потому что однажды нам надоест постоянно страдать и мы предадимся, вернемся к Богу, чтоб повторить этот проклятый цикл опять.
> В таком случае мы вечные пленники этого проклятого цикла из духовного мира к материальному и обратно!
> И нет нам спасения! Следовательно, Земная самсара вечных перерождений выглядет даже более привлекательной. Здесь на земле, хотя бы можно вечно поддерживать человеческую форму существования. А падение из духовного мира не гарантирует рождение человеком.
> Зачем тогда нам к Богу? Если можно быть вечно человеком? 
> Враджендра Кумар прабху объясните этот комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады пожалуйста.


Руслан, легко найти противоречия и впасть в уныние. Кришна говорит в БГ 8.15-16: "Придя ко Мне, великие души, йоги-преданные, никогда не возвращаются в этот бренный, полный страданий мир, ибо они обрели наивысшее совершенство. Все планеты материального мира, от высшей и до низшей, — это юдоль страданий, где каждый вынужден снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Но тот, кто достиг Моей обители, о сын Кунти, уже никогда не родится здесь". В этих двух стихах Кришна два раза подряд дает Свое заверение в том, что, вернувшись к Нему, душа НИКОГДА больше не рождается в материальном мире. Если у нас есть вера в шастры, то этих утверждений Кришны должно быть достаточно, чтобы освободить нас от сомнений по этому поводу.

Что касается приведенного вами комментария Шрилы Прабхупады о возможности падения, то нужно понимать, в связи с чем он это говорит. Суть в том, что джива всегда остается частичкой пограничной энергии, и это значит, что она, даже в духовном мире имеет потенциальную возможность попасть под влияние Майи. Иначе термин "пограничная энергия" теряет свой смысл. Но то, что она может попасть под влияние Майи, не означает, что она обязательно попадет под него. В конце концов, у дживы вечно остается выбор, где и с кем жить. И никто и никогда дживу не лишит этого выбора. Если вас пугает именно это, то совершенно зря, т.к. если бы вас по возвращении в духовный мир этого выбора лишили, то вы бы возмущались по этому поводу. В любом помещении есть дверь "вход" и дверь "выход". Иначе свобода выбора теряет свой смысл. Но оставаться или уходить, это наш вечный выбор. Совершенно очевидно, что в духовном мире нет Майи в смысле "внешней энергии, вводящей в иллюзию". Но сама внутренняя свобода выбора дживы означает, что ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНО в процессе вечного существования мы можем захотеть независимости от Кришны. И тогда внутренняя энергия (Йога-майа) станет действовать как внешняя. 

Энергии Кришны универсальны и одно и то же электричество в нагревателе действует как тепло, а в холодильнике - как холод. Так же как мы не замечаем момента засыпания и погружения в сон, также незаметно мы можем оказаться в материальном мире грез, пока Кришна через внутреннюю энергия вновь не пробудит нас. Поэтому ваши беспокойства из-за возможного чередования "падения-возвращения" не являются чем-то существенным. Ведь, в конце концов, мы каждый день погружаемся в сон, а потом просыпаемся. Так каждый день мы живем в двух разных реальностях сна и бодрствования. Мы же не делаем из этого трагедии. Поэтому следуйте советам Кришны и Шрилы Прабхупады и не тревожтесь о том, что вам подкидывает обусловленный ум. Его выводы чаще всего ошибочны.

----------


## АндреI

Виктор Неверов 
Уважаемый Василий Рюрикович, вопрос может не совсем компетентный, но я всё токи спрошу, так как перерыл весь интернет, и не нашёл путнего ответа, только домыслы и догадки, меня на протяжении всей жизни, мучает такой синдром как сонный паралич, при засыпани, как будто душит, в течении мин 3,5 происходит, не могу пошевелиться, хотя уже нахожусь в сознании, с нервной системой более менее порядок к медикаментозному решению проблемы отношусь отрицательно, думаю иная причина.Есть в ведах ответ, на этот вопрос

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Виктор Неверов 
> Уважаемый Василий Рюрикович, вопрос может не совсем компетентный, но я всё токи спрошу, так как перерыл весь интернет, и не нашёл путнего ответа, только домыслы и догадки, меня на протяжении всей жизни, мучает такой синдром как сонный паралич, при засыпани, как будто душит, в течении мин 3,5 происходит, не могу пошевелиться, хотя уже нахожусь в сознании, с нервной системой более менее порядок к медикаментозному решению проблемы отношусь отрицательно, думаю иная причина.Есть в ведах ответ, на этот вопрос


Я не имею компетенции консультировать по таким вопросам.

----------


## АндреI

Виктор Неверов 
ясно спасибо

----------


## АндреI

Надя Коцеба 
Добрый день Василий Рюрикович. Я состояла в отношениях с мужчиной, он заевлял свой статус, как муж, а я жена, но по его категоричному настоянию отношения являлись тайными. Он позиционировал себя, как господин, я ему служу.. Я приняла условия.. В силу обстоятельств всегда находится то за что он был мной не доволен.. Он наказывал меня, лишая своего общения, бил и очень грязно оскорблял.. Наши отношения длились 6 лет..последние два года было введено наказание, когда я должна была стоять перед ним на коленях и он бил меня башмаком, или тапком по лицу.. Месяц и неделя назад он разорвал отношения, т.к я отказалась становится на колени и получать наказания.. Отношения таксичные.. К вам обращаюсь потому что Он взахлеб слушает ваши лекции и повторяет Махамантру мин 16 кругов уже давно.. Лет 8-9..инициации у него нет.. Учителя нет.. Близких друзей у него нет.. Мне интересно ваше мнение о происходящем..за эти годы во мне скопилось адское напряжение и гнев.. При этом я продолжаю его любить... Прокоментируйте возможность насилия мужа над женой.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надя Коцеба 
> Добрый день Василий Рюрикович. Я состояла в отношениях с мужчиной, он заевлял свой статус, как муж, а я жена, но по его категоричному настоянию отношения являлись тайными. Он позиционировал себя, как господин, я ему служу.. Я приняла условия.. В силу обстоятельств всегда находится то за что он был мной не доволен.. Он наказывал меня, лишая своего общения, бил и очень грязно оскорблял.. Наши отношения длились 6 лет..последние два года было введено наказание, когда я должна была стоять перед ним на коленях и он бил меня башмаком, или тапком по лицу.. Месяц и неделя назад он разорвал отношения, т.к я отказалась становится на колени и получать наказания.. Отношения таксичные.. К вам обращаюсь потому что Он взахлеб слушает ваши лекции и повторяет Махамантру мин 16 кругов уже давно.. Лет 8-9..инициации у него нет.. Учителя нет.. Близких друзей у него нет.. Мне интересно ваше мнение о происходящем..за эти годы во мне скопилось адское напряжение и гнев.. При этом я продолжаю его любить... Прокоментируйте возможность насилия мужа над женой.


Надя, согласно Ведам, женщины, дети, старики, брахманы и коровы всегда должны быть под защитой и никогда не должны подвергаться насилию. Бить женщину может только человек с садистскими наклонностями. Я не знаю, как он слушает мои лекции, но суть он явно упускает. Но в данном случае проблема не только в нем, а в вашей рабской покорности его низменной природе. Мантра не действует автоматически, т.к. Святое Имя - это Сам Кришна, который по своей воле проявляется или не проявляется в Святом Имени. Поэтому можно хоть миллионы лет повторять Святое Имя, но если при этом у человека будет неправильное умонастроение, его сердце не изменится. Я рекомендую вам прервать отношения с этим человеком, который только позорит репутацию преданных Кришны своим поведением. Покорность и смирение нужно проявлять по отношению к мудрым и благородным людям, а не к таким экземплярам, как ваш "мужчина". В идеале он должен быть наказан, но для этого вам придется доказать полиции факт домашнего насилия.

----------


## АндреI

Евгений Кокорин

Харе Кришна!Примите мои поклоны,вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.Уважаемый Прабху
очень хотелось послушать лекцию Враджендра Кумара Прабху,где он рассказывает об осужденном который в местах лишения построил изо льда и снега фигуру Вишну?Если у Вас есть такая возможность,пожалуйста скиньте

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Евгений Кокорин
> 
> Харе Кришна!Примите мои поклоны,вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.Уважаемый Прабху
> очень хотелось послушать лекцию Враджендра Кумара Прабху,где он рассказывает об осужденном который в местах лишения построил изо льда и снега фигуру Вишну?Если у Вас есть такая возможность,пожалуйста скиньте


Эта было очень давно и я уже не помню точно в разделе за какой год ее искать. Но там просто упоминалась эта исория и лекция не была полностью посвящена этой теме. Когда-то у меня даже были фото из колонии, где сам скульптор сфотографирован на фоне огромной ледяной статуи Маха-Вишну, которую он сделал в северной колонии. Но сейчас я уже вряд ли найду это.

----------


## АндреI

Victor Kuklin 

Василий Рюрикович добрый день ! Очень нужен хороший врач Аюрведы в Москве ! Не посоветуете ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Victor Kuklin 
> 
> Василий Рюрикович добрый день ! Очень нужен хороший врач Аюрведы в Москве ! Не посоветуете ?


Я не знаю никого в Москве.

----------


## АндреI

Надя Коцеба
Глубоко уважаемый Враджендра Кумар пр., обращаюсь к вам с просьбой проговорить в ваших лекциях, что значит мужская ответственность перед женой. Я сталкиваюсь с тем, что мужчины по сути намерены только требовать от женщины повиновения, при том, что сами не готовы и не способны давать поддержку.. Ни эмоциональную, ни моральную, ни материальную.. Это большие эгоистичные дети, которым становятся не интересными,, игрушки,,.. И игры в духовность в том числе. Чудесным образом переворачиваются слова в писаниях под то как удобно... Очень надеюсь на понимание с вашей стороны

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Надя Коцеба
> Глубоко уважаемый Враджендра Кумар пр., обращаюсь к вам с просьбой проговорить в ваших лекциях, что значит мужская ответственность перед женой. Я сталкиваюсь с тем, что мужчины по сути намерены только требовать от женщины повиновения, при том, что сами не готовы и не способны давать поддержку.. Ни эмоциональную, ни моральную, ни материальную.. Это большие эгоистичные дети, которым становятся не интересными,, игрушки,,.. И игры в духовность в том числе. Чудесным образом переворачиваются слова в писаниях под то как удобно... Очень надеюсь на понимание с вашей стороны


Надя, я вам искренне сочувствую, но вы очень наивны. Во-первых, вы делаете нелепые обобщения про "всех мужчин", хотя общались явно не со всеми. Во-вторых, вы надеетесь на то, что моя лекция вдруг призовет всех этих мужчин резко изменить свой образ жизни. Люди начинают меняться тогда, когда они поняли, что живут неправильно и хотят измениться, принимая авторитет учителя, писаний и т.д. Уже существуют сотни лекций на тему семейных оношений, обязанностей М и Ж и т.д. Я не хочу это дублировать. А вам советую не стремится изменить ВСЕХ мужчин, а просто найти ОДНОГО нормального.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Кунгуров

Пожалуйста.примите мои поклоны,Б.Г.12.10 трудясь для Меня ты достигнешь совершенства.О каком совершенстве идет речь,что человек реально получает?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Кунгуров
> 
> Пожалуйста.примите мои поклоны,Б.Г.12.10 трудясь для Меня ты достигнешь совершенства.О каком совершенстве идет речь,что человек реально получает?


Шрила Прабхупада в конце комментария буквально пишет, в чем заключается это совершенство: "Такое добровольное служение, способствующее распространению сознания Кришны, поможет человеку постепенно развить в себе любовь к Богу и таким образом достичь совершенства". То есть,совершенство заключается в развитии любви к Богу.

----------


## АндреI

Владимир Забелин

Харе Кришна! Мой вопрос — Почему, Враджендра Кумар дас, примите мой почтительный поклон????, Вы произносите два слова в Шри Гуру Пранама мантре не так, как напечатано в тексте для служб (4-е изд., 2016): 
Ом АГЬЯНА, а не АДЖНАНА-тимирандхасйа 
ГЬЯНАНДЖАНА, а не ДЖНАНАНДЖАНА-шалакайа 
чакшур унмилитам йена 
тасмаи шри-гураве намах ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Владимир Забелин
> 
> Харе Кришна! Мой вопрос — Почему, Враджендра Кумар дас, примите мой почтительный поклон????, Вы произносите два слова в Шри Гуру Пранама мантре не так, как напечатано в тексте для служб (4-е изд., 2016): 
> Ом АГЬЯНА, а не АДЖНАНА-тимирандхасйа 
> ГЬЯНАНДЖАНА, а не ДЖНАНАНДЖАНА-шалакайа 
> чакшур унмилитам йена 
> тасмаи шри-гураве намах ?


Я произношу слова гйана и агйана так, как произносил Шрила Прабхупада и ученые пандиты. Не всегда все произносится так, как пишется. Послушайте как читают Бхагавадд-гиту профессиональные чтецы и знатоки санскрита и все вопросы отпадут. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUKl5bxmMPk  По этой ссылке дан урок по произношению санскрита на примере 18й гавы БГ. Послушайте с 12 мин 50 секунды, где Кришна говорит о знании в гуне благости. В транслитерации к стиху 18.20 написано тадж джнанам виддхи саттвикам. А теперь послушайте как произносит учитель санскрита: гйанам, а не джнанам. Поэтому все вопросы к пандитам и Шриле Прабхупаде. Я просто следую за ними.

----------


## АндреI

Александр 

Харе Кришна! ?? Мои поклоны Прабху! Враджендра Кумар Прабху видео ответы-вопросы говорил про статью о Будде. Сказал что сможет переслать ее. Если будет возможность

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр 
> 
> Харе Кришна! ?? Мои поклоны Прабху! Враджендра Кумар Прабху видео ответы-вопросы говорил про статью о Будде. Сказал что сможет переслать ее. Если будет возможность


Пришлите через ЛС электоронный адрес, на который выслать. И еще раз напоминаю, что статья на английском.

----------


## АндреI

Алексей Ледовских

Уважаемый Вранджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
В ШБ 2.10.32 сказано:
Органы чувств привязаны к гунам материальной природы, а гуны материальной природы порождены ложным эго. Ум является источником всевозможных материальных переживаний (счастья и горя), а разум - это проявление способности ума анализировать и рассуждать.

Так что же такое разум, отдельная Божественная энергия или тот же самый ум, наделенный еще одной дополнительной способностью?

----------


## АндреI

89139945471@mail.ru

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Алексей Ледовских
> 
> Уважаемый Вранджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
> В ШБ 2.10.32 сказано:
> Органы чувств привязаны к гунам материальной природы, а гуны материальной природы порождены ложным эго. Ум является источником всевозможных материальных переживаний (счастья и горя), а разум - это проявление способности ума анализировать и рассуждать.
> 
> Так что же такое разум, отдельная Божественная энергия или тот же самый ум, наделенный еще одной дополнительной способностью?


Формально разум (буддхи) - это отдельный элемент творения, но в действительности ум, разум и эго всегда работают в одной связке, т.к. это единая система, но с разными функциями. Например, звук идет через колонки, в которых есть высокочастотные, низкочастотные и среднечастотные динамики. Хотя звуковой поток один, он проявляется на разных частотах. Так и поток сознания один, но он проявляется через элементы эго, разума и ума. То есть, в этой системе есть и единство цели и различией функций.

----------


## АндреI

Сергей Ковалев 
Харе Кришна джай Шрила Прабхупаде !,Прабху мне вопрос задали я ответа не знаю,можете ответить ?
,,Человек должен дать обет полного отречения от общественной жизни и посвятить себя исключительно служению Господу. Смена одежды — это не более чем формальность. Господь Чайтанья не принял имени, которое дается при посвящении в санньяси, и так называемые санньяси этого века Кали, следуя по стопам Господа Чайтаньи, тоже не должны менять своих прежних имен."
ШБх.1.6.13.
Почему сейчас стали менять имена при получении саняси ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сергей Ковалев 
> Харе Кришна джай Шрила Прабхупаде !,Прабху мне вопрос задали я ответа не знаю,можете ответить ?
> ,,Человек должен дать обет полного отречения от общественной жизни и посвятить себя исключительно служению Господу. Смена одежды — это не более чем формальность. Господь Чайтанья не принял имени, которое дается при посвящении в санньяси, и так называемые санньяси этого века Кали, следуя по стопам Господа Чайтаньи, тоже не должны менять своих прежних имен."
> ШБх.1.6.13.
> Почему сейчас стали менять имена при получении саняси ?


Первые саннйаси ИСККОН не меняли имен. К их имени просто добавлялся титул Свами. После ухода Прабхупады новые саннйаси тоже не меняли имена. Эта традиция в ИСККОН пошла где-то с начала 90х годов, когда духовные имена стали замняться на Бхакти+..... Почему была введена эта традиция, я не знаю. Возможно потому, что Шрила Прабхупада тоже именовался как "Бхактиведанта Свами", а его изначальное духовное имя было сокращено до аббревиатуры А.Ч. То есть, фактически, став саннйаси, он сам сменил имя, хотя в этом комментарии пишет, что не нужно менять своих прежних имен. Парадокс.

----------


## АндреI

Руслан Шувалов 
Враджендра Кумар Прабху, скажите пожалуйста, продолжаем ли мы попав в духовный мир обратно из материального мира отношения с близкими и дорогими людьми, например с женой, друзьями, родителями. Или в духовном мире только с Богом отношения, и все вокруг него. Как то печалит меня мысль о том что души навсегда прощаются после смерти тела. А даже если и попав в духовный мир, то там только с Богом отношения. Я бы хотел не только с Богом строить отношения, но и с женой, друзьями и родителями, когда они попадут в духовный мир. В общем можно ли продолжать отношения в духовном мире с душами нынешних родственников и женой к примеру? Спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Руслан Шувалов 
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху, скажите пожалуйста, продолжаем ли мы попав в духовный мир обратно из материального мира отношения с близкими и дорогими людьми, например с женой, друзьями, родителями. Или в духовном мире только с Богом отношения, и все вокруг него. Как то печалит меня мысль о том что души навсегда прощаются после смерти тела. А даже если и попав в духовный мир, то там только с Богом отношения. Я бы хотел не только с Богом строить отношения, но и с женой, друзьями и родителями, когда они попадут в духовный мир. В общем можно ли продолжать отношения в духовном мире с душами нынешних родственников и женой к примеру? Спасибо


Руслан, у вас уже было много комплектов жен, детей, родителей, братьев, сестер, друзей в прошлых жизнях. Но вы не помните о них сейчас, т.к. Кришна отобрал у вас память о них, хотя вы также были привязаны к ним в прошлых жизнях. Сейчас вы привязаны к очередному комплекту родственников и не хотите с ними расставаться. Однако эти отношения постигнет та же судьба, что и отношения с вашими родственниками в прошлых жизнях. Сейчас эти отношения кажутся вам чем-то важным, т.к. вы через них получаете вкусы. От Кришны вы пока далеки и не чувствуете особого вкуса от служения Ему. Поэтому в данный момент вам кажется, что отношения только с Богом не выдерживают сравнения с близкими отношениями с родственниками. Но суть то в том, что с родственниками отношения основаны на временных телесных связях, а с Кришной - на вечной основе. Поэтому отношения с Кришной - это то, что дает душе значительно более глубокое удовлетворение, чем поверхностные отношения с другими обусловленными душами. Однако это не значит, что в духовном мире мы общаемся только с Кришной. Именно там находится наша изначальная семья, и каждое живое существо играет там множество ролей, но отношения с Кришной являются там основными. Что касается отношений в духовном мире с теми, кто окружают нас сейчас, то такой вариант тоже не исключен, но суть в том, что внешние наши формы полностью изменятся, поэтому все равно придется привыкать к новым формам, именам и т.д.

----------


## АндреI

Игорь Руденко
Ситуация наоборот, о том, о чем Вы говорили в недавней лекц - ("знаток шлок обокрал"). Как относиться, и как бы Вы лично отнеслись к преданному, который Вас обокрал и снова продолжал спокойно заниматься пред.служ, нигде за это не отсидев? Может, просто держать дистанцию - да и все? С уважением. Мадху дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Игорь Руденко
> Ситуация наоборот, о том, о чем Вы говорили в недавней лекц - ("знаток шлок обокрал"). Как относиться, и как бы Вы лично отнеслись к преданному, который Вас обокрал и снова продолжал спокойно заниматься пред.служ, нигде за это не отсидев? Может, просто держать дистанцию - да и все? С уважением. Мадху дас


Тот конкретный человек, о котором я говорил в лекции, уехал в другой город и опять там что-то украл. После этого он сел за решетку. 
Если есть все доказательства того, что это человек вор, это нельзя оставлять безнаказанным. Если его не наказать сейчас, он будет наказан в будущей жизн и ему труднее будет осознать связь своего преступления и наказания.

----------


## АндреI

Наталья Лобынцева

Харе Кришна!!!Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху,примите мои поклоны
Вопрос: имея участок земли мы бы хотели организовать его по правилам Васту. Подскажите к кому из преданных изучающих этот раздел Вед можно обратиться? И второй вопрос. Если все наши действия по обустройству участка будут рассматриваться в Сознание Кришны, то стоит ли нам беспокоиться о соблюдении этих предписаний?"
Спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Наталья Лобынцева
> 
> Харе Кришна!!!Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху,примите мои поклоны
> Вопрос: имея участок земли мы бы хотели организовать его по правилам Васту. Подскажите к кому из преданных изучающих этот раздел Вед можно обратиться?


Поспрашивайте на Форуме, может кто-то профессионально занимается Васту. Я знаю только одного преданного в Новосибирске, который серьезно и профессионально проектировал по Васту. Его зовут Вайшнава-прана прабху. Но его контакта у меня нет. 




> И второй вопрос. Если все наши действия по обустройству участка будут рассматриваться в Сознание Кришны, то стоит ли нам беспокоиться о соблюдении этих предписаний?"


Странная у вас постановка вопроса. Находиться в сознании Кришны - это дает право пренебрегать законами того же Кришны, которые Он дал для этого мира? Может ли человек в сознании Кришны переходить улицу на красный свет, есть несовместимые продукты, игнорировать законы природы (читай законы Бога)? Действовать в сознании Кришны означает следовать всем законам природы и государства, но делать это ради удовлетворения Кришны.

----------


## АндреI

Александр Уткин 
ТУШКИН Василий Рюрикович, здравствуйте. Василий Рюрикович, в Новом Завете Иисус говорит о том, что кто служит мне, тот служит и Отцу моему. У вашего подопечного Андрея как-то прозвучала мысль, что Христиане служат создателю нашей Вселенной Брахме, а надо брать более высокий уровень - Кришну. Но исходя из слов Иисуса, разве мы, поклоняясь Творцу, не вступаем в взаимоотношения с более высоким Абсолютом ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Александр Уткин 
> ТУШКИН Василий Рюрикович, здравствуйте. Василий Рюрикович, в Новом Завете Иисус говорит о том, что кто служит мне, тот служит и Отцу моему. У вашего подопечного Андрея как-то прозвучала мысль, что Христиане служат создателю нашей Вселенной Брахме, а надо брать более высокий уровень - Кришну. Но исходя из слов Иисуса, разве мы, поклоняясь Творцу, не вступаем в взаимоотношения с более высоким Абсолютом ?


Я не знаю, о каком подопечном Андрее идет речь, и я не берусь толковать Новый Завет. Каждый принимает Бога в том виде, как Бог открывается ему.

----------


## АндреI

> Я не знаю, о каком подопечном Андрее идет речь, и я не берусь толковать Новый Завет. Каждый принимает Бога в том виде, как Бог открывается ему.


Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху, он имел ввиду меня, как то раз я процитировал ему отрывок из лекции не помню уже чьей и там было сказано что так как христиане поклоняются Богу создателю то это скорее всего Брахма.

----------


## АндреI

Руслан Шувалов
Враджендра Кумар Прабху, Спасибо большое за столь развернутый ответ! В продолжении моего вопроса и Вашего ответа родился второй вопрос. Про комплект родственников и жён в прошлвх жизнях понятно. Но, может ли у меня в духовном мире быть любимая жена, друзья и родственники (не из прошлых жизней и не из нынешней, а с духовного мира) с которыми я бы строил отношения помимо Кришны? Кришна главный источник счастья, Он самый близкий друг это понятно, но отношения с ним, служение Ему, мне бы было приятнее осуществлять в компании дорогих мне душ, так и веселее будет, в том числе и Кришне скорее всего... Или только в духовном мире я и Бог и с другими душами нет отношений, к примеру супружеских или дружеских... Ведь Кришны много друзей пастушков, и у пастушков есть мамы и папы, значит есть и супружеские отношения...
НравитсяПоказать список оценившихОтветить
Руслан Шувалов

Враджендра Кумар Прабху скажите пожалуйста как занимаются сексом в духовном мире. Где то это описывается? Я слышал что материальный мир, это отражение духовного мира. И если в материальном мире есть секс, значит и в духовном... А духовный мир он совершенный и полон блаженства вечности и счастья, а значит и блаженства в сексе духовном намного больше чем в сексе мира материального... Что Вы скажете про это? Спасибо большое за возможность задать Вам вопрос

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Руслан Шувалов
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху, Спасибо большое за столь развернутый ответ! В продолжении моего вопроса и Вашего ответа родился второй вопрос. Про комплект родственников и жён в прошлвх жизнях понятно. Но, может ли у меня в духовном мире быть любимая жена, друзья и родственники (не из прошлых жизней и не из нынешней, а с духовного мира) с которыми я бы строил отношения помимо Кришны? Кришна главный источник счастья, Он самый близкий друг это понятно, но отношения с ним, служение Ему, мне бы было приятнее осуществлять в компании дорогих мне душ, так и веселее будет, в том числе и Кришне скорее всего... Или только в духовном мире я и Бог и с другими душами нет отношений, к примеру супружеских или дружеских... Ведь Кришны много друзей пастушков, и у пастушков есть мамы и папы, значит есть и супружеские отношения...
> 
> Враджендра Кумар Прабху скажите пожалуйста как занимаются сексом в духовном мире. Где то это описывается? Я слышал что материальный мир, это отражение духовного мира. И если в материальном мире есть секс, значит и в духовном... А духовный мир он совершенный и полон блаженства вечности и счастья, а значит и блаженства в сексе духовном намного больше чем в сексе мира материального... Что Вы скажете про это? Спасибо большое за возможность задать Вам вопрос


Руслан, в первом ответе я уже писал, что духовный мир дает душе всю полноту отношений и каждый играет там многообразные роли, в том числе и в семье. Но отношения с Кришной там занимают центральное место. Вы пишите, что "мне бы было приятнее осуществлять в компании дорогих мне душ, так и веселее будет, в том числе и Кришне скорее всего". Таково ваше НЫНЕШНЕЕ восприятие, поскольку отношения с другими пока перевешивают для вас отношения с Кришной по причине того, что высший вкус служения пока не проснулся. Поэтому в вашей постановке вопроса видны два момента: 1). Философски вы понимаете, что Кришны выше всех; 2). Эмоционально вы по-преженему привязаны к своему окружению больше, чем к Кришне и потому пытаетесь найти компромисс или синтезировать отношения с Кришной и отношения с другими. Но если вы будете духовно развиваться дальше, ваше восприятие может измениться и Кришна может выйти на первый план. В этом случае у вас уже не будет такой постановки вопроса. 

По поводу секса в духовном мире. В ШБ 5.17.12 в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "А в духовном мире все обитатели — возвышенные преданные. Они поглощены служением Господу, и половые отношения их не привлекают. По сути дела, в духовном мире нет секса, но, даже если его обитатели и вступают иногда в половые отношения, у них никогда не бывает беременности". Из этого комментария следует, что секс в духовном мире есть, но там он не является столь значимым, как в материальном мире. Причина этого в том, что духовное тело является совершенным и очень чувствительным к любви. По сути духовное тело и существует для того, чтобы постоянно обмениваться любовью. В материальном мире человек сначала созревает для учебы и работы и все это нужно только для того, чтобы поддерживать своих любимых. То есть, любовь тут уравновешена тяжким трудом и другими тяготами материального мира (конфликты, войны, болезни старость, смерть). Очевидно, что способность любить в этом мире очень ограничена и омрачена многими негативными проявениями. Да и наслаждения на уровне тела люди получают от ограниченных эрогенных зон. Но в духовном мире духовное тело все чувствительно к любви. Например, то что Кришна бросает на гопи свою любовные взгляды, доставляет им такое же наслаждение, как если бы Он лично прикоснулся к ним. Поэтому Мадхурья-раса в духовном мире значительно более разнообразна и утонченна, чем просто "постельные сцены" в материальном мире. То есть, суть в том, что материальное тело - это внешнее покрытие, которое снижает чувствительность души. Все наше счастье тут ограничено нашим восприятием через грубое тело. В духовном мире чувствительная душа не покрыта изолятором физического тела и потому она постоянно находится в блаженстве - ананда. В то время как для того, чтобы получить хоть каплю ананды через физичиское тело, нужно специально воздействовать на эти эрогенные зоны, что по сути и называется сексом. Поэтому то наслаждение, которые мы пытаемся тут получить через секс, в духовном мире живое существо может получить через множество других типов отношений и контактов. Один взгляд на форму Кришны уже приводит читую душу в экстаз. Поэтому не стоит проецировать способ получать наслаждения в этом ограниченном мире, на совершенный духовный мир. Секс в духовном мире, как сказал Шрила Прабхупада, это не самая интересная часть жизни, хотя она тоже может иметь место там.

----------


## АндреI

Елена Чернова

Я хочу поблагодарить Враджендра Кумара Прабху за статью по ректификации

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Елена Чернова
> 
> Я хочу поблагодарить Враджендра Кумара Прабху за статью по ректификации


Я не писал такую статью. Возможно, что вы перепутали автора. Хотя, может быть, вы имеете в виду 1 и 2 уроки Продвинутого курса по Джйотиш? Но это не статьи...

----------


## АндреI

Alessandro Leri

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, помогите пожалуйста опровергнуть аргумент моего оппонента, я в растерянности, для меня это сложно. Цитирую: «Обе части Вед – шрути. Бхагавад гита – смрити. Шрути занимают главенствующие положение по отношению к смрити – это аксиома. Из этой аксиомы следует заключение - выводы смрити всегда подчиняются мнению шрути, и поэтому смрити должны быть интерпретированы, или гармонизированы, сообразно окончательному заключению шрути». 
Далее суть аргумента: «Веды поделены на две части, а именно: карма канду и веданту. Карма канда – праврити марга, веданта – нивритти марга. Только два пути указаны в шрути. В Бхагавад гите 3.3 Кришна говорит Арджуне о двух путях - путь знания и путь действия, о третьем пути ни слова. И поскольку Бхагавад гита смрити шастра, то и должна быть интерпретирована в соответствии с мнением шрути, то есть – Кришна говорит о карме и гйане. Это сказано Кришной прямым текстом. Третий путь, бхакти, это ни что иное как карма, и не более того. Карма - правильное действие, бхакти - правильное настроение в котором то, или иное, правильное действие должно совершаться. Не существует бхакти как отдельного, третьего пути. О нем не говорят ни шрути, ни смрити».

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Alessandro Leri
> 
> Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, помогите пожалуйста опровергнуть аргумент моего оппонента, я в растерянности, для меня это сложно. Цитирую: «Обе части Вед – шрути. Бхагавад гита – смрити. Шрути занимают главенствующие положение по отношению к смрити – это аксиома. Из этой аксиомы следует заключение - выводы смрити всегда подчиняются мнению шрути, и поэтому смрити должны быть интерпретированы, или гармонизированы, сообразно окончательному заключению шрути». 
> Далее суть аргумента: «Веды поделены на две части, а именно: карма канду и веданту. Карма канда – праврити марга, веданта – нивритти марга. Только два пути указаны в шрути. В Бхагавад гите 3.3 Кришна говорит Арджуне о двух путях - путь знания и путь действия, о третьем пути ни слова. И поскольку Бхагавад гита смрити шастра, то и должна быть интерпретирована в соответствии с мнением шрути, то есть – Кришна говорит о карме и гйане. Это сказано Кришной прямым текстом. Третий путь, бхакти, это ни что иное как карма, и не более того. Карма - правильное действие, бхакти - правильное настроение в котором то, или иное, правильное действие должно совершаться. Не существует бхакти как отдельного, третьего пути. О нем не говорят ни шрути, ни смрити».


В чем суть этого спора? Аргументы вашего оппонента мне понятны. Что именно вы хотите опровергнуть в его утверждениях и что вы хотите ему доказать?

----------


## АндреI

Alessandro Leri

Харе Кришна! Спасибо за уделенное мне время. Это меня сбивает с толка: 
«И поскольку Бхагавад гита смрити шастра, то и должна быть интерпретирована в соответствии с мнением шрути, то есть – Кришна говорит о карме и гйане. Это сказано Кришной прямым текстом. Третий путь, бхакти, это ни что иное как карма, и не более того. Карма - правильное действие, бхакти - правильное настроение в котором то, или иное, правильное действие должно совершаться. Не существует бхакти как отдельного, третьего пути. О нем не говорят ни шрути, ни смрити». 
Получается, исходя из утверждения оппонента, что Кришна не рассматривает бхакти как отдельную йогу, такой йоги, по его мнению, нет. Кришна сказал Арджуне только о гьяне и карме йоге. Человек утверждает, что отдельной, как независимой дисциплины, бхакти не существует. Разве это правильно? Ведь мы только и говорим о практике бхакти, а все остальное для нас неважно. Но если принять его аргумент то получается, что нет такой йоги, бхакти йоги, так как Кришна в Бхагавад Гите говорит только о двух путях. Как это опровергнуть? И надо ли? Получается, что и гьяна и карма могут и должны быть бхакти если по вашему мнению верно его утверждение «…Карма - правильное действие, бхакти - правильное настроение в котором то, или иное, правильное действие должно совершаться. Не существует бхакти как отдельного, третьего пути. О нем не говорят ни шрути, ни смрити».

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Alessandro Leri
> 
> Харе Кришна! Спасибо за уделенное мне время. Это меня сбивает с толка: 
> «И поскольку Бхагавад гита смрити шастра, то и должна быть интерпретирована в соответствии с мнением шрути, то есть – Кришна говорит о карме и гйане. Это сказано Кришной прямым текстом. Третий путь, бхакти, это ни что иное как карма, и не более того. Карма - правильное действие, бхакти - правильное настроение в котором то, или иное, правильное действие должно совершаться. Не существует бхакти как отдельного, третьего пути. О нем не говорят ни шрути, ни смрити». 
> Получается, исходя из утверждения оппонента, что Кришна не рассматривает бхакти как отдельную йогу, такой йоги, по его мнению, нет. Кришна сказал Арджуне только о гьяне и карме йоге. Человек утверждает, что отдельной, как независимой дисциплины, бхакти не существует. Разве это правильно? Ведь мы только и говорим о практике бхакти, а все остальное для нас неважно. Но если принять его аргумент то получается, что нет такой йоги, бхакти йоги, так как Кришна в Бхагавад Гите говорит только о двух путях. Как это опровергнуть? И надо ли? Получается, что и гьяна и карма могут и должны быть бхакти если по вашему мнению верно его утверждение «…Карма - правильное действие, бхакти - правильное настроение в котором то, или иное, правильное действие должно совершаться. Не существует бхакти как отдельного, третьего пути. О нем не говорят ни шрути, ни смрити».


Обычно такие аргументы выдвигают люди, которые изучают Веды чисто академически, не находясь внутри традиции. Они чисто механичски могут посчитать, сколько раз в Шрути встречаются слова карма, гйана и бхакти и сделать вывод, что в шрути слово бхакти почти не употребляется. И этого им достаточно для того, чтобы сказать, что Шрути в основном посвящены карме и гйане. Чисто внешне это так и есть. Хотя в заключении Шветашватара-упанишад (Шрути) есть вывод в духе бхакти: "Если эти истины были сказаны высоко осознанному человеку, чувствующему наивысшую преданность [бхакти] Богу и своему духовному учителю как Богу, то они непременно будут сиять как внутренний опыт — они действительно будут сиять".(Шветашватара-упанишада, глава VI, текст 23).

Но если мы примем, что Веды (Шрути и Смрити) являются дыханием Нараяны, тогда мы уже отталкиваемся от Вед с позиции самого Кришны (Наряны). асйа махато бхутасйа нишваситам этад йад рг-ведо йаджур-ведах сама-ведо ’тхарвангирасах — «Четыре Веды: „Риг“, „Яджур“, „Сама“ и „Атхарва“ — возникли из дыхания всесильной Личности Бога» (Брихад-араньяка-упанишад, 4.5.11). И вот теперь мы уже начинаем рассуждать с позиции Кришны в БГ, где он говорит, что Бхакты встречаются КРАЙНЕ РЕДКО (БГ 7.3). Поэтому вполне естсетвенно, что Веды в основном говорят о карме и гйане. Кришна на БГ 9.2 называет это знание о Бхакти самым сокровенным, это тайна тайн. Он говорит в БГ 18.55 - бхактйа-мам-абхиджанати - Меня можно познать только через Бхакти. В БГ 15.15 Кришна говорит, что "цель ВСЕХ Вед (шрути и смрити) - познать Меня". То есть, если мы принимаем Кришну, как источник Вед, то мы уже слушаем не просто то, что Веды говорят большинству обусловленных душ, а что Он говорит тем, кто готов пойти выше. В БГ 2.55 Он говорит, что Шрути связаны с тремя гунами и предлагает Арджуне выйти за их пределы и заняться Бхакти. 

Так же ваш оппонент должен признать, что в Ведах есть не только Карма-канда и Гйана-канда, но и Упасана-канда, которая означает ритуал поклонения Божеству с преданностью. Раз Веды признают форму Бога, то к этой форме должно быть особое отношение. И это отношение преданности по сути и есть Бхакти. Поэтому все зависит от точки отсчета, с которой мы изучаем Веды. Если мы это делаем, чисто академически изучая книги, то вывод будет один. Если мы принимем Верховного как источник Вед и теперь изучаем Веды через призму того, что Он говорит в первую очередь в БГ, то картина выглядит иначе. Так же ваш оппонент должен признать, что хотя Смрити вторичны по отношению к Шрути, между ними нет и не может быть принципиальных противоречий, т.к. это все то же знание, но в более популярной форме Пуран, Итихас и т.д. Идеи Смрити не могут взяться из ниоткуда. Если они есть там, значит они есть и в Шрути, но в Шрути они в более скрытой форме, и потому их не всегда можно обрануружить по поверхностном взгляде. Пусть ваш оппонент почитает "Бхакти-сандарбху" Дживы Госвами, где автор собрал все цитаты о Бхакти из разных ведических источников.

----------


## АндреI

Светлана Гуртовенко

Харе Кришна!!!
Враджендра Кумар прабху 
Примите мои искренние поклоны!!!
Вопрос:Могу ли я получить инициацию заочно?
Причина:В данный момент ухаживаю за парализованной мамой,нас три сестры все работают, приходится регулировать трудовую деятельность и уход за мамой,куда либо выехать для инициации не получается 
Мне 56 лет
Пожалуйста подскажите как мне поступить?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Светлана Гуртовенко
> 
> Харе Кришна!!!
> Враджендра Кумар прабху 
> Примите мои искренние поклоны!!!
> Вопрос:Могу ли я получить инициацию заочно?
> Причина:В данный момент ухаживаю за парализованной мамой,нас три сестры все работают, приходится регулировать трудовую деятельность и уход за мамой,куда либо выехать для инициации не получается 
> Мне 56 лет
> Пожалуйста подскажите как мне поступить?


Окуда же мне знать? Это вы должны спросить у своего дикша-гуру или его секретаря. Иногда в подобных случаях инициацию дают заочно.

----------


## АндреI

Ерзат Еркинбай

Что такое память? Как понять вечность ? Душа обладает вечной памятью ?Почему мы не живем помня все реинкарнации? Почему душа должна служить? Возможно такое не существовать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ерзат Еркинбай





> Что такое память?


1. Память это одно из свойств разума, согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам. Без памяти разум не может работать. Ее источником является Параматма (Бог в сердце).




> Как понять вечность?


2. Сейчас мы можем отчасти понять вечность по желанию иметь идеальное тело и жить в нем всегда.




> Душа обладает вечной памятью?


3. Душа обладает той памятью, которой ее наделяет Господь.




> Почему мы не живем помня все реинкарнации?


4. Если бы мы помнили все свои воплощения, мы сошли бы с ума от расщепления личности и непонимания, кто мы. Мы не смогли бы выдержать всего того груза страданий и потерь, через которые мы прошли в прошлых жизнях. Поэтому Господь милостиво защищает нас от этого. Он оставляет нам опыт прошлых жизней, но не событийный ряд прошлых жизней. 




> Почему душа должна служить?


Потому что она энергетически зависима. Все ресурсы мы потребляем из внешнего мира: воздух, огонь, вода, земля, продукты, строй.материалы и т.д. Раз мы что-то постоянно потребляем, значит мы попадаем в долг к тому, у кого мы это берем. 
Более того, душа не может не служить. Она в любом случае служит желаниям своего тела, своей семье, фирме, стране. Поэтому лучше служить тому, от кого все исходит. Это будет совершенством нашей естественной тенденции служить.




> Возможно такое не существовать?


Вопрос не понял.

----------


## АндреI

Владимир Скрябин

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху. вопрос: какие виды анартх остаются на уровне бхавы?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Владимир Скрябин
> 
> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху. вопрос: какие виды анартх остаются на уровне бхавы?


На уровне бхавы остаются только небольшие следы вайшнва-апарадх. Все остальные анартхи к этому уровню исчезают.

----------


## АндреI

Владимир Скрябин

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. вопрос: почему Кришна уничтожал анартхи( убивал демонов их олицетворяющих), а анартху как злобу и гордость( Калия) не уничтожил( не убил), а наказал?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Владимир Скрябин
> 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. вопрос: почему Кришна уничтожал анартхи( убивал демонов их олицетворяющих), а анартху как злобу и гордость( Калия) не уничтожил( не убил), а наказал?


Он изгнал Калию из Вриндавана и отправил его подальше. Каждый имеет право оставаться со своими анартхами, но это отдаляет его от Кришны. У дживы есть свобода выбора, в которую Кришна не вмешивается.

----------


## АндреI

Иван Кокорин

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, здравствуйте. Ведическая культура описываемая в Дхарма-Шастрах, таких как Ману-Самхита и иных Шастрах предписывает определенный вид обязанностей исполняемых в рамках 4 варн и 4 ашрамов. При этом целью этих обязанностей не является их исполнение - из желания выгоды и корысти. Отречение от плодов предписанной деятельности является основой. Также в Ману-Самхите говорится о том, что свои желания необходимо регулировать на основе предписаний тех же Шастр. Скажите как правильно следует это понимать. Если живое существо не имеет своих средств к существованию (деньги), своего жилья (комната, дом квартира), а пользуется плодами других живых существ (родители, друзья, близкие, преданные и так далее). Можно ли считать вышеперечисленное минимально- необходимым для поддержания тела живого существа? И чего вообще следует желать согласно Шастрам? Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Иван КокоринТакже в Ману-Самхите говорится о том, что свои желания необходимо регулировать на основе предписаний тех же Шастр. Скажите как правильно следует это понимать.


Регулировать желания на основе шастр означает исполнять их так, чтобы они уменьшались, а не увеличивались. Это возможно только если человек следует дхарме своего ашрама, стараясь доставить радость Кришне. 




> Если живое существо не имеет своих средств к существованию (деньги), своего жилья (комната, дом квартира), а пользуется плодами других живых существ (родители, друзья, близкие, преданные и так далее). Можно ли считать вышеперечисленное минимально- необходимым для поддержания тела живого существа?


Это зависит от индивидуальной природы человека. Кому-то достаточно минимума и он этим вполне счастлив. Тот, кому минимума не достаточно, должен прилагать дополнительные усилия, но опять же в пределах своей дхармы.




> И чего вообще следует желать согласно Шастрам?


ШБ 1.2.10 "Желания человека не должны быть направлены на удовлетворение чувств. Следует желать лишь здоровой жизни, то есть самосохранения, ибо назначение человека — задавать вопросы об Абсолютной Истине. Ничто иное не должно быть целью его деятельности".

----------


## АндреI

Владимир Скрябин

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. вопрос: в Чхандогья-упанишад, 6.14.2 сказано: " тот, кто идет по стопам ачарьев, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, видит вещи в истинном свете". вещи имеются в виду как духовные так и материальные?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Владимир Скрябин
> 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. вопрос: в Чхандогья-упанишад, 6.14.2 сказано: " тот, кто идет по стопам ачарьев, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, видит вещи в истинном свете". вещи имеются в виду как духовные так и материальные?


Видеть в истинном свете означает видеть все в связи с Кришной. Все, что мы видим в связи с Кришной, становится духовным. Все, что мы видим вне связи с Кришной, становится материальным.

----------


## АндреI

Виталий Витальевич

Харе Кришна! Подскажите, есть ли какой то архив аудио лекций по Вашим переводам духовной литературы, которая ещё не переведена официально? Как, например, путешествие Гоп-Кумара и тд
Спасибо за Ваш труд, это очень круто! Очень ценно

Если нужна моя помощь - готов послужить, я звукорежиссёр, могу немного редактировать аудио например и тд

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Виталий Витальевич
> 
> Харе Кришна! Подскажите, есть ли какой то архив аудио лекций по Вашим переводам духовной литературы, которая ещё не переведена официально? Как, например, путешествие Гоп-Кумара и тд
> Спасибо за Ваш труд, это очень круто! Очень ценно
> 
> Если нужна моя помощь - готов послужить, я звукорежиссёр, могу немного редактировать аудио например и тд


У меня нет никаких официальных переводов. Когда-то еще в начале 90х я переводил Брахма-самхиту, но сейчас все это уже не актуально, т.к. есть официальные переводы.

----------


## АндреI

.
Александр Куртеев

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Позвольте задать вопрос. В 1928 году Сергей Брюхоненко отделил голову собаки от тела и поддерживал её жизнь за счёт искусственного кровообращения. Другими учеными тоже были проведены отвратительные эксперименты над собаками, один из них приращивание живой головы к телу другой собаки. Где находится в этот момент душа? Если мы знаем из Бхагавад Гиты что она в сердце. Но тела у собаки не было.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> .
> Александр Куртеев
> 
> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Позвольте задать вопрос. В 1928 году Сергей Брюхоненко отделил голову собаки от тела и поддерживал её жизнь за счёт искусственного кровообращения. Другими учеными тоже были проведены отвратительные эксперименты над собаками, один из них приращивание живой головы к телу другой собаки. Где находится в этот момент душа? Если мы знаем из Бхагавад Гиты что она в сердце. Но тела у собаки не было.


Я не знаю деталей этого эксперимента и потому не могу комментировать. Могу лишь предположить, что поскольку тело - это механизм, то любую из частей тела можно какое-то время поддерживать за счет искусственного кровообращения, а потом вернуть в живую систему и она опять будет функционировать. Так же душа может на какое-то время выйти из тела (клиническая смерть), а потом вернуться в него. Более того, тело может поддерживать Параматма, которая не ограничена локализацией в одном месте, т.к. Она вездесуща.

----------

